# Official OBDeleven Coding Thread



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

This thread is to be a dump of working OBDeleven codes for the MQB Tiguan. 

Disclaimer: My knowledge of VAG systems is very limited. The list/changes below were all aggregated from various websites/sources, and were only organized by myself. I can't provide technical help, nor can I be held responsible if you mess up your car. Basic knowledge of OBDeleven use is inferred, and it's really not that hard. I did all of these within 3 days of ever using one. 

All changes are verified to work, unless otherwise noted. 
Changes were tested on a NAR (Canada) 2018 Tiguan Highline w/ Driver's Assistance Package & R-Line. (SEL-P w/ R-Line equivalent for the US)

The codes below assume you have the appropriate hardware installed. 
eg. Easy Entry will not work if you don't have memory seats; Adaptive Lane Tracking will not work if you don't have the front-facing camera; etc.

Below is my list of changes:

*- Open/close windows with keyfob*
1. Control Unit 09 (Central Electronics)
2. Security Access 31347
3. Adaptations
4. ZV Komfort
5. Funk Komfort Schliessen: Not Active -> Active
6. Funk Komfort Oefnnen: Not Active -> Active
7. Comfort Opening: Not Active -> Active
8. Comfort Opening: Not Active -> Active

*- Change sunroof opening behavior with keyfob opening*
1. Control Unit CA (Sunroof)
2. Adaptations
3. Komfortfunktionen
4. Target Position for Comfort Opening: Tilt or Slide

*- Windows operate after turning off ignition and opening door*
1. Control Unit 09
2. Adaptations
3. ZV Komfort
4. Freigabenachlauf FH bei Tueroeffnen abbrechen: Active -> Not Active

*- Easy Entry *
(Seats move back to furthest position when you open door after turning off ignition. They will move back to memory after you turn on ignition. Driver Profile must be enabled.)
1. Control Unit 36
2. Long Coding
3. Easy_Entry_Front: Not Active -> Active

*- Puddle lights stay on when mirror is folding*
1. Control Unit 42
2. Long Coding
3. Byte 01
4. Bit 5 -> Deactivated
5. Repeat above for Control Unit 52

*- Auto High-Beam (HBA) always on*
1. Control Unit 09
2. Security Access 31347
3. Adaptations
4. Fernlicht_Assistent: Active -> Not Active
*Note: HBA will turn off if light switch is moved from Auto. 

*- Air Recirculation Memory*
1. Control Unit 08
2. Long Coding
3. Store Recirculation Air Setting for Terminal 15 Off: Service-life dependent store -> Save

*- Direct Throttle Response*
(Supposed to change throttle input, may be placebo but I feel it accelerates in a more linear fashion)
1. Control Unit 44
2. Adaptations
3. Switching Driving Profile: A -> B

*- Adaptive Lane Tracking*
1. Control Unit A5
2. Security Access 20103
3. Long Coding: Point_of_intervention late -> early (setting via menu)

*- Gauge needle sweep upon startup*
1. Control Unit 17
2. Long Coding
3. Byte 01
4. Bit 00 -> activated

*- Digital Dash Themes*
1. Control Unit 17
2. Adaptations
3. Display depiction: Choose version (changes in real time)

*- Digital Dash RPM/Speedo Gauge Themes*
1. Control Unit 17
2. Adaptations
3. Tube_version: Choose version (Variant_3 is GTI; Variant_4 is Golf R)

*- 3D View for 360 degree camera (Area View)*
1. Control Unit 6C
2. Long Coding
3. 3D_Presentation: Off -> On

*- Enter address/text while driving*
1. Control Unit 5F
2. Security Access 20103
3. Adaptations
4. Search “Locked”, change all values from Blocked to Non_Blocked
5. Long Coding
6. Go to Byte 23
7. Uncheck all items (value for Byte 23 should be 00)
*Credit for u/martiansoldier for last 3 steps. Now verified working.

*- Traffic Sign Recognition*
1. Control Module 5F
2. Security Access – Access Code 20103
3. Adaptations
4. Car_Functions_List_BAP_Gen2: traffic_sign_recognition_0x21 not activated -> activated
5. Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2: menu_display_road_sign_identification not activated -> activated
6. Select menu_display_road_sign_identification (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition), set to Enabled
7. Long Coding
8. Byte 24, activate Bit 6
9. Control Module A5
10. Security Access – Access Code 20103
11. Long Coding
12. Byte 16, activate Bit 4
13. Control Module 17
14. Long Coding
15. Byte 5, active bit 2
16. Control Module A5
17. Security Access – Access Code 20103
18. Adaptations
19. Road sign detection fusion mode: Road Sign Fusion -> Road Sign Detection. 
20. Press and hold infotainment device power button to reboot the infotainment system.

*- Starting Vibration Reduction*
**In wheel slip scenarios, where wheel hop is typically induced, this tweak will stop the intervention of the braking system, allowing you to continue spinning the wheels. Assist with launching the vehicle, and stops the car from ‘bogging down’.
1. Control Module 03
2. Adaptation
3. Starting Vibration Reduction
4. Set to Starting Vibration Reduction and Torque Limitation to ‘Deactivated’

*- Haldex All-Wheel-Drive Adjust Traction*
**Reports indicate that changing this setting to ‘Increased Traction’ improves the handling and makes the car feel like a permanent AWD system.

1. Select AWD Control Unit
2. Adaptation
3. Acoustic Measure, Wiring Logic
4. Choose from ‘Standard, Increased Traction, Less Noise’
There are lots more floating around, that I either haven't had interest in, or haven't had the time to do and document. 

*- Turn off "ignition on" chime*
1. Control Module 17
2. Adaptations
3. Ignition Active Message, Actuator: Driver Door -> No Display

This post will get continually updated.


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for starting this thread is really complet. I have you look into modifying the tail light like the jocker option in mkvi

Sent from my SM-G9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a base S model (Trendline here in Canada) and I can attest that these work:

Direct Throttle Response: I will drive the car tomorrow and see if I feel a difference. I've been driving this car for a year old, I'm pretty sure I will feel the difference if there is any.



inv4zn said:


> *- Open/close windows with keyfob*
> 1. Control Unit 09 (Central Electronics)
> 2. Security Access 31347
> 3. Adaptations
> ...


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

Or..

http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f238/mk2-tiguan-vcds-tweaks-116815.html


----------



## Baykonur (Aug 25, 2018)

Good afternoon!Помогите пожалуйста!I activated the "Activate rear turn off lights when trunk is open" option in the APPLICATIONS tab.I put 50%, checked, only the left turn is lit, I wanted to re-do it 100%, but when I enter this itemit is written NOT SUPPORTED (((and even can not turn it off again.) Tell mehow to fix this parameter manually. Tiguan 2017


----------



## Darkaether (Nov 5, 2017)

I feel the difference with direct throttle response. It is definitely more responsive on the throttle - which seems to result in the transmission being quicker to exhibit random freak outs.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

PeteC said:


> Or..
> 
> http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f238/mk2-tiguan-vcds-tweaks-116815.html


#1. That's on a completely different forum.
#2. It's an Australian forum, which has differences to North America.
#3. It's 40+ pages long (although I read through most of it, and a lot of the tweaks are similar).

You seem to have misunderstood the point of the thread lol


----------



## Darkaether (Nov 5, 2017)

inv4zn said:


> #1. That's on a completely different forum.
> #2. It's an Australian forum, which has differences to North America.
> #3. It's 40+ pages long (although I read through most of it, and a lot of the tweaks are similar).
> 
> You seem to have misunderstood the point of the thread lol


Keep in mind that this is a global forum, so if your intention was to start this thread to be specifically focused on the North American Tiguan, you should be more specific in the subject line. That being said, Our Australian friends have had the MQB Tiguans longer (yes, admittedly the shorter wheel base version), so they’ve had more time to tweak.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Darkaether said:


> Keep in mind that this is a global forum, so if your intention was to start this thread to be specifically focused on the North American Tiguan, you should be more specific in the subject line. That being said, Our Australian friends have had the MQB Tiguans longer (yes, admittedly the shorter wheel base version), so they’ve had more time to tweak.


My intent wasn't so much as to keep it exclusive to NA, but rather to have a thread with verified coding, on which the test car happens to be a NAR vehicle. While I realize it's global, VWVortex seems to be mainly north american, the MQB Tiguan even more so. 

I've scoured various forums to find codes, but they're either in VCDS speak, or include a lot of functions that our cars just don't have (like traffic information). Also it's difficult to keep track of things when you have information from varying sources!

Anyways, I want to start tinkering with lights, but the difficulty is that the read of the world gets the cherry LED tails, and some of their coding/channels are different. :facepalm:


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

inv4zn said:


> #1. That's on a completely different forum.
> #2. It's an Australian forum, which has differences to North America.
> #3. It's 40+ pages long (although I read through most of it, and a lot of the tweaks are similar).
> 
> You seem to have misunderstood the point of the thread lol


I think the point of the thread is to share coding that works. 
The coding from the ROW works fine and can be shared so please relax when other people share links and coding from outside of the US.


----------



## hojbjerg (Jul 3, 2018)

Following two tweaks seem to work on SEL-P North American. It is hard to tell but the Haldex adjustment seems to bias torque towards the rear wheels and reminds me of my old Q5.

*Starting Vibration Reduction*
In wheel slip scenarios, where wheel hop is typically induced, this tweak will stop the intervention of the braking system, allowing you to continue spinning the wheels. Assist with launching the vehicle, and stops the car from ‘bogging down’.

Select Control Unit 03 – Brake
Adaptation
Starting Vibration Reduction
Set to Starting Vibration Reduction and Torque Limitation to ‘Deactivated’

*Haldex All-Wheel-Drive Adjust Traction*
Reports indicate that changing this setting to ‘Increased Traction’ improves the handling and makes the car feel like a permanent AWD system.

Select AWD Control Unit
Adaptation
Acoustic Measure, Wiring Logic
Choose from ‘Standard, Increased Traction, Less Noise’

_Source / credit: https://www.autoinstruct.com.au/manufacturer/volkswagen/mk2-tiguan/mk2-tiguan-obdeleven-vcds-tweaks/_


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Updated text-entry in motion, traffic sign recognition, as well as other coding by members.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Interestingly enough I do not have Starting Vibration option in the brake module section. Is it possible it's called something else?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

I got the 360-degree view, sunroof/windows open/close with FOB and GTI/R dash to work in my SEL-P.

Based on other forums and links, I tried to some other things to work but haven't confirmed success. For example:
1) rain auto-close windows/sunroof to work, but not sure if I have it right (found some contradictory/confusing info but also read on one thread, after testing, that the wiper stalk must be in the rain-sensing position to work, which I hadn't done while testing). 
2) refuel quantity - I got it to show as an option on the MFD, but it just shows "--- gal". However, I haven't refueled since doing this so maybe that's a factor. 

I did spend the 10 credits to get the 30 colors to show up as "ambient" lighting adjustment on the MFD and radio. I started to dabble with doing it myself and was able to get colors but it was tedious. I used the app in OBD11 which nicely sets up a 30-color palette.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

One quick general question since I'm new to this: It seems to me that after making changes in Central Electrics, the driver profiles always get reset. Is that normal? Is there any way to avoid this?


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

rev18gti said:


> I got the 360-degree view, sunroof/windows open/close with FOB and GTI/R dash to work in my SEL-P.
> 
> Based on other forums and links, I tried to some other things to work but haven't confirmed success. For example:
> 1) rain auto-close windows/sunroof to work, but not sure if I have it right (found some contradictory/confusing info but also read on one thread, after testing, that the wiper stalk must be in the rain-sensing position to work, which I hadn't done while testing).
> ...


1) My research found there are two types of rain-sensors on the windshields; a "2-sensor" and a "4-sensor". Apparently rain-close will only work on the 4-sensor models. That said, I've never checked mine either lol
2) I think you need to drive a bit after refueling, I didn't enable it though.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

It’s showing the same thing on my for the fuel gallons and I’ve filled up several time since enabling this. 

Not sure if we’re supposed to do something else to get it to work. 



Paul


----------



## Lavon64 (Sep 14, 2018)

Wondering if the obdeleven will work on Bentley Continental air suspension and key coding


----------



## Strotti (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello all - 

just picked up yesterday my brand new 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line . Love it so far and of course I got the OBDeleven directly - also for our new Golf R ;-) 

I played around with it but have a problem .. or I'm too stupid .. 

Traffic Sign Recognition

I activated every thing .. restarted the unit .. found it in my Cockpit but somehow it doesn't work and tells me not data for my area .. Mhhhh .. OK does it work in there USA ? 

I'm in Florida .. let me know . 

Thanks Guys !!!


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

Just FYI to the Tiguan community, since the new Tiguan shares the same platform as the MK7 Golf, looking at the coding tweaks in this thread, they are mostly identical to those for the MK7 Golf. That model has been out for five years already, so tons of tweaks have been discovered. You can search those forums and I'll bet that 90% of the tweaks for the MK7 Golf will be applicable to the Tiguan.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Strotti said:


> Hello all -
> 
> just picked up yesterday my brand new 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line . Love it so far and of course I got the OBDeleven directly - also for our new Golf R ;-)
> 
> ...


It works fine on my 2018 SEL-P I’m located in New Jersey. Maybe recheck your codes? 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

southpawboston said:


> Just FYI to the Tiguan community, since the new Tiguan shares the same platform as the MK7 Golf, looking at the coding tweaks in this thread, they are mostly identical to those for the MK7 Golf. That model has been out for five years already, so tons of tweaks have been discovered. You can search those forums and I'll bet that 90% of the tweaks for the MK7 Golf will be applicable to the Tiguan.


I’ve also had a 2015 GTI, I’m finding most codes are hit and miss. One code I did try that does not work is there and her tail lights working as brake lights and turn signals. That’s one mod I really wanted to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> I’ve also had a 2015 GTI, I’m finding most codes are hit and miss. One code I did try that does not work is there and her tail lights working as brake lights and turn signals. That’s one mod I really wanted to work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have OBDeleven or VCDS and you PM me a backup of your module 9 map, I can probably map out which lights are which. Are you referring to using the inner tails (on the hatch lid) as brake/turn also? I did that mod on my GSW, love it.

And I guess when I said that I thought 90% of the mods would be the same, I was assuming there could be slight syntax differences, but the overall structure would be the same.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Although I didn't delve too deep, the light functions are hard to change. 

My understanding is that even for the Golf, the mk7 channels were completely scrapped for the mk7.5 - no lighting changes for the mk7 will work on the mk7.5

It also doesn't help that the rest of the world got a different set of taillights than NA.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

southpawboston said:


> If you have OBDeleven or VCDS and you PM me a backup of your module 9 map, I can probably map out which lights are which. Are you referring to using the inner tails (on the hatch lid) as brake/turn also? I did that mod on my GSW, love it.
> 
> And I guess when I said that I thought 90% of the mods would be the same, I was assuming there could be slight syntax differences, but the overall structure would be the same.


Hello, 

Yes, I’m trying to get the lights on the hatch to function as the outer lights. I just sold my vcds cause it was to old to work on my Tiguan. Now I’m using obdelleven. How do I go about sending you a backup on my module 9 map? 

Thank You for Your help. 

Paul


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

*Suggested OBD reader*

Can you guys suggest a good OBD reader for me to purchase? There are so many different ones out there, I am kind of at a loss of which one to purchase. The main restriction I have is that I need something that DOES NOT run on IOS or Android only. If I can run it on my Windows tablet would be ideal. I will be a first time user so I need an "beginners" reader 

Thank in advance

Cindy


----------



## hojbjerg (Jul 3, 2018)

cjconover said:


> Can you guys suggest a good OBD reader for me to purchase? There are so many different ones out there, I am kind of at a loss of which one to purchase. The main restriction I have is that I need something that DOES NOT run on IOS or Android only. If I can run it on my Windows tablet would be ideal. I will be a first time user so I need an "beginners" reader
> 
> Thank in advance
> 
> Cindy


In order to not redirect this thread, I sent you a PM with with a recommendation on a good beginner option that works on iOS. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

cjconover said:


> The main restriction I have is that I need something that DOES NOT run on IOS or Android only. If I can run it on my Windows tablet would be ideal. I will be a first time user so I need an "beginners" reader





hojbjerg said:


> In order to not redirect this thread, I sent you a PM with with a recommendation on a good beginner option that works on iOS.


Nice! She specifically requested something that does not require Android or iOS, so you suggest an iOS option.
The only real VW diagnostic software that will run on a Windows Tablet is VCDS from Ross-Tech. It is not as cheap as ODBeleven, but it is very powerful and not too difficult to learn. If you buy it directly from Ross-Tech (not used) their tech support is excellent.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

inv4zn said:


> Although I didn't delve too deep, the light functions are hard to change.
> 
> My understanding is that even for the Golf, the mk7 channels were completely scrapped for the mk7.5 - no lighting changes for the mk7 will work on the mk7.5
> 
> It also doesn't help that the rest of the world got a different set of taillights than NA.


I have the mk7.5 and the taillight coding has not become significantly different, per se. Yes the lighting mods won't work verbatum, but all the channels are still there. The menu structure is just slightly different. Most people can easily translate the mk7 to mk7.5 lighting mods.

I'm waiting to compare the module 9 coding structures of the MQB Tiguan and MK7.5 and see just how similar they are. If they are very similar, it should in theory be possible to translate most known mods for the mk7.5 to the Tiguan.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

southpawboston said:


> I have the mk7.5 and the taillight coding has not become significantly different, per se. Yes the lighting mods won't work verbatum, but all the channels are still there. The menu structure is just slightly different. Most people can easily translate the mk7 to mk7.5 lighting mods.
> 
> I'm waiting to compare the module 9 coding structures of the MQB Tiguan and MK7.5 and see just how similar they are. If they are very similar, it should in theory be possible to translate most known mods for the mk7.5 to the Tiguan.


If you have a mk7.5, then you're probably more right than I am; I just read somewhere that while the channels are still there, the actual changes don't do anything because of the way the VW fundamentally changed how the lights work.

If you do figure out how to make changes to Tiguan tail/headlights, please do post them up.


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

inv4zn said:


> If you have a mk7.5, then you're probably more right than I am; I just read somewhere that while the channels are still there, the actual changes don't do anything because of the way the VW fundamentally changed how the lights work.
> 
> If you do figure out how to make changes to Tiguan tail/headlights, please do post them up.


On the contrary, the coding structure changes made for mk7.5 made the lights more logical and customizable than before.

I just got finished helping out an MQB Tig owner figure out the taillight channels, they're mostly identical to the Golf 7.5. However, the fronts were totally different and we could not figure them out. This was on an SEL-P, so the lower trims with incandescent front lights might still be the same as the 7.5.

I will soon post the verified mods for:

- hatch lid tails also do brake and turn (but inners are dimmer than outers, due to lower power LEDs)
- rear tails (inner, outer or both) come on with DRLs (not the same as Scandinavian DRLs)


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Is there any way to make Climatronic not turn on A/C when I press the Auto button? I don't always need A/C when wanting Climatronic to keep a certain temp.

In my MKV GTI, when I pressed Auto, the A/C didn't turn on simultaneously and this makes more sense to me.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

rev18gti said:


> Is there any way to make Climatronic not turn on A/C when I press the Auto button? I don't always need A/C when wanting Climatronic to keep a certain temp.
> 
> In my MKV GTI, when I pressed Auto, the A/C didn't turn on simultaneously and this makes more sense to me.


I assume you're talking about situations where the vehicle would actually be heating the interior of car and not cooling it. The reason behind running the Air Conditioner in that situation is to take advantage of the "conditioning" aspect of the A/C to de-humidify the air. This keeps the interior air comfortable and prevents the windows from fogging up.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> I assume you're talking about situations where the vehicle would actually be heating the interior of car and not cooling it. The reason behind running the Air Conditioner in that situation is to take advantage of the "conditioning" aspect of the A/C to de-humidify the air. This keeps the interior air comfortable and prevents the windows from fogging up.


I believe it always turns on, no matter what the temp or humidity situation is like outside. A couple weeks ago it was almost 90F and now it's in the high 50s in the morning - same behavior. Climatronic is set around 72F.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

rev18gti said:


> I believe it always turns on, no matter what the temp or humidity situation is like outside. A couple weeks ago it was almost 90F and now it's in the high 50s in the morning - same behavior. Climatronic is set around 72F.


Yes, that's how it's designed to work. 

The cold fins of the AC condenser (mini cooling radiator inside the dash) cause the moisture in the air to stick to it and drip out. Then, that dry, cold air hits the heater core (mini heating radiator inside the dash) and it heats it back up. Thus giving you dry, hot air.

If you only use the heater core, and not the AC condenser also, the air will be hot, but possibly moist, and it won’t defrost or defog the interior of the car as well. So the car uses the AC condenser to first remove the moisture.


----------



## Atomicevil (Jan 29, 2017)

New to the forums, recently got a 2018 tiguan se would like to know if it’s possible to change settings in the radio to read other info from different sensors, I know the GTI has a boost gauge and a lap timer. Wanted to know if through OBDeleven if this was possible.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Atomicevil said:


> New to the forums, recently got a 2018 tiguan se would like to know if it’s possible to change settings in the radio to read other info from different sensors, I know the GTI has a boost gauge and a lap timer. Wanted to know if through OBDeleven if this was possible.


There is a lap timer in the Apps section of Obdeleven for the Allspace but I haven't tried it so can't confirm. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## *doc (Oct 7, 2018)

*TJA*

Had anyone activated the “traffic jam assist”?
I have ACC, DLC.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Anyone enable the off-road pages on an SE? Shows wheel turning degrees, elevation, etc. I think SEL and SEL-P have it standard? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

D3Audi said:


> Anyone enable the off-road pages on an SE? Shows wheel articulation, elevation, etc. I think SEL and SEL-P have it standard?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


My version although is 4motions doesn't have it either. It would be great to have it. 

Sent from my SM-G9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

southpawboston said:


> On the contrary, the coding structure changes made for mk7.5 made the lights more logical and customizable than before.
> 
> I just got finished helping out an MQB Tig owner figure out the taillight channels, they're mostly identical to the Golf 7.5. However, the fronts were totally different and we could not figure them out. This was on an SEL-P, so the lower trims with incandescent front lights might still be the same as the 7.5.
> 
> ...


Any way to get this to be the turn signals on the US model? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

jono119 said:


> Any way to get this to be the turn signals on the US model?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I’m told there’s nothing in there. It’s a blank spot. Now I’m sure someone could open it up and retrofit a light into it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> From what I’m told there’s nothing in there. It’s a blank spot. Now I’m sure someone could open it up and retrofit a light into it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So odd they left it blank but it’s the indicator for euro and Canadian spec. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

jono119 said:


> So odd they left it blank but it’s the indicator for euro and Canadian spec.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Canadian spec is the same as US spec. 

You could always just buy euro outer tail lights. And code them to work. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Canadian spec is the same as US spec.
> 
> You could always just buy euro outer tail lights. And code them to work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks, thought cad had to have amber turn signals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

jono119 said:


> Thanks, thought cad had to have amber turn signals.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. The only lighting thing they have that's different is mandatory daytime running lights. That law was mandated in 1989 up there. Now if only the US would do the same. 

Luckily VW includes them and doesn't allow people to turn them off in settings (without coding) 

But about the euro tail lights, 

I really think it's as simple as buying used outer euro housings. Plugging them in. And then coding the rear side marker light to work as the turn signal. Since it uses the same pin. 

Euro outer housings don't have the side marker light - so I imagine the pin for (what would be) that side marker light, is used for the turn signal in ROW models. 

I have no idea how to do any coding like that but I imagine some here do. 


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

inv4zn said:


> *- Easy Entry *
> (Seats move back to furthest position when you open door after turning off ignition. They will move back to memory after you turn on ignition. Driver Profile must be enabled.)
> 1. Control Unit 36
> 2. Long Coding
> ...


interested changing this Named above but i have few questions. 
1. will it void car warranty?
2. what i quoted above does it work with US Tiguan SEL-P 
3. if i made change to it can i change it back. 
4. i heard people say "Traffic Sign Recognition" doesnt work will in US???
5. what is that 3D view for 360 cam
6. i think my SEL-P come with lane keep assist is there any difference between "Adaptive Lane Tracking" or they are the same thing.


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Nope. The only lighting thing they have that's different is mandatory daytime running lights. That law was mandated in 1989 up there. Now if only the US would do the same.
> 
> Luckily VW includes them and doesn't allow people to turn them off in settings (without coding)
> 
> ...



You might want to check the Euro version to see if the red is the same shade before swapping out the outers. A lot of folks with MK7 Golfs do the Euro tail swap and have to swap all four units (fixed outers and deck lid inners) to get the same shade of red. The Euros are slightly darker.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

*LED Headlamp modules question.*

Anyone here with an SEL-P or SEL-P with R-line with the LED Adaptive Headlamps? I'm looking for some help in regards to aiming the headlamps a bit higher. Mine are woefully low (at highway speed, low beams illuminate less than 2 seconds worth of road ahead compared to several other vehicles I've driven with LED headlamps which illuminate anywhere from 4-6 seconds worth of road).

I found the procedure for the adjustment on erwin but I can't figure out what module I need to access in OBDEleven in order to place the headlamps in their "Basic Setting" mode so that once adjusted mechanically with the screws on the fixtures, the automatic adjusters set the correct home position. Looking over various VCDS auto-scans on US Tiguans, I keep seeing modules D6(Light Ctrl Left 2) and D7(Light Ctrl Right 2) appearing, but these modules do not show up on a scan by OBDEleven. Is this a limitation in OBDEleven, or am I missing a step somewhere?


EDIT: I have finally discovered the new location for the basic setting for headlamp adjustment. Procedure is as follows.

Ignition on, connect to vehicle.
Module: 4B (Multifunction Module)
Basic settings: Basic Headlamp Setting; then hold green button to activate basic setting.
Mechanically adjust headlamps. SAE headlamps have ONLY vertical adjustment available. ECE lamps have both vertical and horizontal adjustments available.
Basic settings: Acknowledge basic setting; then hold green button to acknowledge setting. (If this step is not done, the dash will show "AFS ERROR" until it is done.)

Cycle ignition to verify that headlamps perform initialization sequence and then settle at the new level.


I'd be willing to bet that the reason the IIHS has rated the LED lamps so poorly is that they seem to be coming adjusted VERY low from the factory and they are very unforgiving because they produce virtually no spill outside the shaped beam. GF's Tiguan also required adjustment. 

Hopefully this can help someone!


----------



## Strotti (Jul 29, 2008)

*Traffic Jam Assistant*

I have a 2018 Tiguan SEL-P R Line (US) I activated Lane Tracking (COOL!) wish it would work below 40 mph - found out that's called Traffic Jam Assistant - I found this https://www.ascoding.ch/en/activate-traffic-jam-assist-tja/

Did anyone in the US get that coded for the 2018 Tiguan ? So far everything i did works well - the Easy Entry - well the seat could go a bit more back but well .. not sure if that's possible. 

Thanks for any help with the TJA !


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

The only real VW diagnostic software that will run on a Windows Tablet is VCDS from Ross-Tech. It is not as cheap as ODBeleven, but it is very powerful and not too difficult to learn. If you buy it directly from Ross-Tech (not used) their tech support is excellent.

Have Fun!

Don[/QUOTE]

Thank you!!!

Cindy


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Strotti said:


> I have a 2018 Tiguan SEL-P R Line (US) I activated Lane Tracking (COOL!) wish it would work below 40 mph - found out that's called Traffic Jam Assistant - I found this https://www.ascoding.ch/en/activate-traffic-jam-assist-tja/
> 
> Did anyone in the US get that coded for the 2018 Tiguan ? So far everything i did works well - the Easy Entry - well the seat could go a bit more back but well .. not sure if that's possible.
> 
> Thanks for any help with the TJA !


I’m also looking to get TJA activated but it can only be done with VCP or ODIS. 

I’m trying to find a local shop that has either of them. 

Paul


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

AFAIK Traffic Jam Assist (and auto-parking) only works on ROW Tiguans due to their different front and rear bumpers which house 4 additional side-looking ultrasonic distance sensors (total of 12, US has 8). Curse VW for not including them along with the marker lamps.


----------



## Strotti (Jul 29, 2008)

1054521247 said:


> interested changing this Named above but i have few questions.
> 1. will it void car warranty?
> 2. what i quoted above does it work with US Tiguan SEL-P
> 3. if i made change to it can i change it back.
> ...





LennyNero said:


> AFAIK Traffic Jam Assist (and auto-parking) only works on ROW Tiguans due to their different front and rear bumpers which house 4 additional side-looking ultrasonic distance sensors (total of 12, US has 8). Curse VW for not including them along with the marker lamps.



Really ?? That's a bummer - so i can have it above 40 mph but not below 40 mph because of 4 missing sensors ??? - Now that you say that - my wife's Golf R has also only 8 ! My neighbors GTI somehow has 12 sensors .. ?!?!?!?!? :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

LennyNero said:


> AFAIK Traffic Jam Assist (and auto-parking) only works on ROW Tiguans due to their different front and rear bumpers which house 4 additional side-looking ultrasonic distance sensors (total of 12, US has 8). Curse VW for not including them along with the marker lamps.


I don’t believe that to be true. 

Please see this forum. 

http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f238/traffic-jam-assist-119112.html

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Everything on that Australian forum refers to ROW Tiguans which have non-US bumpers. All ROW Tiguans have the 12 sensor bumpers with no side marker lamps. Only the US spec bumpers have 8 forward/rearward firing sensors since VW chose to eliminate the sensors in order to place the side marker lamps.

Lack of these 4 side-firing sensors is the same reason that the Atlas R-line cannot do autopark. TJA uses those sideways-firing sensors to check if cars are entering the path of the stopped vehicle from the side before it will resume motion. They don't want the car to start inching forward as traffic in front takes off, only to hit someone merging in front of the vehicle. During normal adaptive lane guidance, the car is using its camera to track lanes and the forward radar, and the ultrasonic sensors to judge clearance to cars ahead of it.

I suspect that VWoA/VAG chooses not to option the US market VWs as heavily as the ROW counterparts to increase market differentiation and perceived vehicle value with the Audi/Porsche models and also because the US spec Tiguans are rather heavily de-optioned to keep their price down. ROW Tiguans have far more features and options like multiple engines including more colors, more interior trims, proper dual-injected (port and direct) EA888mk3b engine, DSG/manual transmissions, HUD, ventilated front seats, heated rear seats, matrix led headlamps, powered front passenger seat, better touchscreen multifunction unit, etc. which drives its price well into Audi territory. The relatively miniscule (IIRC 2% of worldwide VW sales) US market simply does not warrant possibly torpedoing their higher end and higher profit brands.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

That’s a shame. Also the 2018 Atlas SEL-P does have auto park with the 12 sensors. I noticed it when I was at the dealership purchasing my Tiguan. Wish Volkswagen also included it on the Tig. 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

Has anyone figured out how to enable the key fob to lock the doors while the engine is running?
I really like being able to run back inside the house while my car is warming up, but I don't always like leaving the car unlocked un attended.
Any info would be appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Strotti (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah - i did that - worked great until i went to the mailbox - car was running - opened the door - closed door - mhhhh door locked (Key was in my pocket) - got the mail - came back to car - and car wouldn't open LOL - neither with handle nor key. LOCKED me out ..  
I had to use the bypass to open the door .. it was like 100 degrees and 90% humidity - i had the car 3 days LOL


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

inv4zn said:


> *- Traffic Sign Recognition*
> 1. Control Module 5F
> 2. Security Access – Access Code 20103
> 3. Adaptations
> ...



Awesome! I'd found and enabled most all of those settings except for the completely non-obvious vza bit. These settings do enable real-world reading of signs but there's one big caveat emptor: For me it is interpreting the US speed limit signs as UK/Euro signs in KPH and shows them in the dash as a white circle, red border with the number inside. Strangely is has also changed the speed limit signs in the actual NAV display on the center screen to the same white circle instead of the US standard rectangle.
It's not just the display, the warnings you can set for over-speed are interpreting the number as KPH, so a 65MPH speed limit is throwing a 12mph warning when the spedo shows ~50MPH.

I've poked around and changed some of the other obscure units from metric to US to no avail and looked for anything else that looks related but I'm at a loss. I'm going to live with the error message on the vehicle status screen for now, it shows up as soon as the system sees a sign it can read but it thinks it's the wrong format, I guess.


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

gerardrjj said:


> Awesome! I'd found and enabled most all of those settings except for the completely non-obvious vza bit. These settings do enable real-world reading of signs but there's one big caveat emptor: For me it is interpreting the US speed limit signs as UK/Euro signs in KPH and shows them in the dash as a white circle, red border with the number inside. Strangely is has also changed the speed limit signs in the actual NAV display on the center screen to the same white circle instead of the US standard rectangle.
> It's not just the display, the warnings you can set for over-speed are interpreting the number as KPH, so a 65MPH speed limit is throwing a 12mph warning when the spedo shows ~50MPH.
> 
> I've poked around and changed some of the other obscure units from metric to US to no avail and looked for anything else that looks related but I'm at a loss. I'm going to live with the error message on the vehicle status screen for now, it shows up as soon as the system sees a sign it can read but it thinks it's the wrong format, I guess.


I have this activated in my SEL and it's been MPH since activation although I do get the euro sign format alone with the warning about not being fully active. Works fairly well for me except it occasionally misses signs that are 2 or more lanes over.


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

Change number of blinks when tapping blinker lever. Found on the OBDeleven forum after searching here without luck so I figured maybe you could add it here? I tried it today on my NA Tiguan, changed from 3-4 and it works.

Central Electronics 09
Aussenlicht_blinker
Komfortblinken Blinkzyklen
Original value = 3
Change to 4 or 5


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

jono119 said:


> So odd they left it blank but it’s the indicator for euro and Canadian spec.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Canada/USA have those blank. Nothing in it. I can send you a picture if you want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

noreastdub said:


> Found on the OBDeleven forum after searching here without luck so I figured maybe you could add it here? I tried it today on my NA Tiguan, changed from 3-4 and it works.
> 
> Central Electronics 09
> Aussenlicht_blinker
> ...


Thanks for finding that! Going to give it a try tonight.


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

D3Audi said:


> Nope. The only lighting thing they have that's different is mandatory daytime running lights. That law was mandated in 1989 up there. Now if only the US would do the same.
> 
> Luckily VW includes them and doesn't allow people to turn them off in settings (without coding)
> 
> ...


On my GTI to get orange turn signals I got the euro outer tail light and coding like you said but I had to run a wire from the BCM to the connector of the tail light. Took me 2 hours.


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

Someone find a way to change the remote start automatic setting? (Heated seat level 2, cabin temp to 21C. Etc?) I would like to enable steering wheel heating too. 

Thanks

Envoyé de mon SM-G950W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

noreastdub said:


> Change number of blinks when tapping blinker lever. Found on the OBDeleven forum after searching here without luck so I figured maybe you could add it here? I tried it today on my NA Tiguan, changed from 3-4 and it works.
> 
> Central Electronics 09
> Aussenlicht_blinker
> ...


I tried this but the blinkers still only blink three times. Is there some other setting I need to adjust?
I noticed that when I select Komfotblinken Blinkzyklen the screen appears to show values 0 - 3. I can change it to 4 and then the adaption screen shows a value of 4 but there are still only 3 blinks?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

Racer709 said:


> I tried this but the blinkers still only blink three times. Is there some other setting I need to adjust?
> I noticed that when I select Komfotblinken Blinkzyklen the screen appears to show values 0 - 3. I can change it to 4 and then the adaption screen shows a value of 4 but there are still only 3 blinks?


I didn't have to do anything else. After finding it I changed the value from 3 to 4, then held down (long press) on the green check mark, a window popped up with the security code listed, I entered the code and tapped done or continue or something and it worked.

I just tested it again and it change immediately, here's a screenshot with red circles for reference:










2018 Tiguan SE


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Racer709 said:


> I tried this but the blinkers still only blink three times. Is there some other setting I need to adjust?
> I noticed that when I select Komfotblinken Blinkzyklen the screen appears to show values 0 - 3. I can change it to 4 and then the adaption screen shows a value of 4 but there are still only 3 blinks?


After you change the comfort blinks in the adaptations there is one more step that is required. In your radio (Infotainment system) select car, settings (etc). Anyway find something about resetting your lighting and do it. This forces your car to re-read all of those adaptation channels and use any new values. I had the same issue, I changed blinks to 4 and it still did 3. After doing the reset in the radio it now does 4 blinks. Apparently this reset is required whenever you change any lighting parameters.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Racer709 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried this but the blinkers still only blink three times. Is there some other setting I need to adjust?
> ...


I honestly didn't have to do any of that. I know exactly where you're talking about, under factory defaults there's a reset lighting option. Even when I tested again earlier this evening, I commited the change and it works instantly. So strange. Could it be a difference between OBDeleven and VCDS?


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> After you change the comfort blinks in the adaptations there is one more step that is required. In your radio (Infotainment system) select car, settings (etc). Anyway find something about resetting your lighting and do it. This forces your car to re-read all of those adaptation channels and use any new values. I had the same issue, I changed blinks to 4 and it still did 3. After doing the reset in the radio it now does 4 blinks. Apparently this reset is required whenever you change any lighting parameters.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Thanks Don, after doing the reset the blinkers are now flashing four times.

Steve


----------



## jperino (Oct 30, 2018)

*360 degree camera*

I was able to successfully set many things according to other's posts - thanks all for finding and posting. 

For some reason, I cannot get 360 degree camera to work - trying to access via the same method in this post, but I don't see the "3D" button that the video shows. Are any other settings needed beyond:

Control Unit 6C -> Long Coding -> 3D_Presentation -> On ?

tried restarting after opening /closing door, but that's about it so far.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

jperino said:


> I was able to successfully set many things according to other's posts - thanks all for finding and posting.
> 
> For some reason, I cannot get 360 degree camera to work - trying to access via the same method in this post, but I don't see the "3D" button that the video shows. Are any other settings needed beyond:
> 
> ...


Had the same problem on mine. It showed up a few hours later. 

Hopefully it does for you too. 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jperino (Oct 30, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> Had the same problem on mine. It showed up a few hours later.
> 
> Hopefully it does for you too.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll try to be patient and wait a day before allowing my OCD to fully kick in. 

here's the post I was referring to for others' benefit: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhwCUR1k0Wg


----------



## jperino (Oct 30, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> Had the same problem on mine. It showed up a few hours later.
> 
> Hopefully it does for you too.
> 
> ...


Worked for me this morning, thanks!


----------



## jperino (Oct 30, 2018)

*Ambient Lighting in Dash and Head Unit*

Found this in another thread. I used the App to get this fbut for those who want to manually configure, here's the link. Allows you to set the accent color of the dash from blue to any one of 10 (or more?) colors using the in car menu for Ambient Lighting. As noted you can set your own choices for the RGB values.

https://www.vwroc.com/forums/topic/27153-tired-of-your-active-info-display-design-and-colour/


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

Apparently the NA 7-seater (3rd row) model of the 2018 Tiguan by default has the ability to close the trunk power liftgate via the key fob or the button in the driver's door disabled. Does anyone know how to change this so my 7-seater model behaves like a 5-seater...in other words, enable closing it via the key fob and the driver door button? It's a pain to only be able to close the liftgate via the buttons on the liftgate itself.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Credits are 50% off today only, how many credits does stuff typically cost, assuming I just don't have my own free time to code stuff?


----------



## underscore (Nov 27, 2018)

*Accoustic confirmation / Alarm beep on lock / unlock*

- *Accoustic confirmation / Alarm beep on lock / unlock*
* Try enabling 4f if no factory alarm
** 4h didn't appear to make a difference in my testing

1. Control Unit 09 (*Central Electronics*)
2. *Security Access* and enter 31347
3. *Adaptation*
4. *Acknowledgement Signals*
a. *Akustische Rueckmeldung entriegen* (unlock acoustic feedback) -> toggle as desired
b. Quittierton bei zweitem ZF-AUF-Befehl (unlock: requires double-press) -> disable for single
c. *Akustische Rueckmeldung verriegeln* (lock acoustic feedback) -> toggle as desired
d. Quittierton bei zweitem ZF-ZU-Befehl (lock: requires double-press) -> disable for single
e. *Global rueckmeldung* (Acoustic feedback global) -> Active
f. Akustische rueckmeldung Signalhorn -> DeActivate (Acoustic feedback horn)
g. *Menuesteuerung akustische Rueckmeldung* (Acoustic lock menu) -> Active
h. Dauer der vom akustischen rueckmeldung einfachhorn (Acoustic feedback duration) -> Normal (No alarm) / Kurz (Short: with alarm)


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

> - Direct Throttle Response
> (Supposed to change throttle input, may be placebo but I feel it accelerates in a more linear fashion)
> 1. Control Unit 44
> 2. Adaptations
> 3. Switching Driving Profile: A -> B


Mine isn't showing A and B but it does show indirect and direct so it's an easy enough change. The problem is it then asks for a security code and obdeleven isn't coming up with one to suggest. Any ideas on what the code is? 2018 SEL Premium FWD.

Also, under apps there is an auto lock doors when the key is detected outside of the car that works. I had free credits so I put them towards it. The catch is the freaking nanosecond the door closes the car locks. There's no 5-10 second delay like with most cars that accounts for you needing to open another door so it's kind of useless.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

n0thing said:


> Mine isn't showing A and B but it does show indirect and direct so it's an easy enough change. The problem is it then asks for a security code and obdeleven isn't coming up with one to suggest. Any ideas on what the code is? 2018 SEL Premium FWD.
> 
> Also, under apps there is an auto lock doors when the key is detected outside of the car that works. I had free credits so I put them towards it. The catch is the freaking nanosecond the door closes the car locks. There's no 5-10 second delay like with most cars that accounts for you needing to open another door so it's kind of useless.


It may be because yours is FWD; different drivetrain, different modules maybe? I'll go out today and see what the security codes, if any, obdeleven spits out for me. 

The auto-lock, as you said, is flawed in execution. I watched ads for days just so I could reverse the damn thing.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone figure out a way to get the factory navigation to still be able to display on the digital cockpit when using CarPlay navigation? 

Also anyone figure out how to adjust the sensitivity of the auto headlight? I’m tired of them always coming on the bright daylight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Wilsonium said:


> I have this activated in my SEL and it's been MPH since activation although I do get the euro sign format alone with the warning about not being fully active. Works fairly well for me except it occasionally misses signs that are 2 or more lanes over.


When you say it's in MPH, is your speed limit sign in the dash a white rectangle with the number or a white circle with red border and the number in the middle?
The circle it the Euro sign, the car is just putting the US MPH in there because that's what it sees but the speed alerts are all KPH for me.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Has anyone been able to code lowering the speed at which auto high beams activate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Enabled compass and its display location (can have it in the corner or center). 

- Control Unit 17 Dashboard 
- Long coding
- Navigation/Compass
- Yes

- Compass display
- Position top or bottom 










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone know how to adjust the sensitivity for the auto headlights? Mine turn on just driving under a tree. Then they don’t turn back off. I’ve made the adjustments in the car settings but it doesn’t help with anything. It essentially makes the automatic headlights worthless. 

Thank You 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinNorCal (Dec 29, 2015)

Can someone explain how credits are needed for OBDeleven Their site doesn't explain the credits well. I am going to get the Pro which comes with 200 credits, but what do the credits get me? Do I have to pay for each time I do coding, etc.


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

The pro version allows you to code yourself. It can also allow you to purchase (with credits) codes that are done for you instead. If you aren't really sure of what you're doing it's a way to feel a little better about it and a way for them to make some money.

Most changes cost 10 credits and it's per use meaning if you apply something it costs 10 credits and it'll cost another 10 credits to remove. Some advanced ones I've seen cost 100 credits.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Yup, I advise against using APPS because it doesn't leave a trail of what settings were changed.

Also some of the APPS are for other market versions of our car, so you 'pay' to change things that aren't changeable on North American cars, and you've 'wasted' your credits.


----------



## Maximilium (May 25, 2012)

Key Fob works when outside the car with engine running
Originally Posted by artful

1) Goto Cent.Elec 09
2) Security 31347
3) Goto Adaption 10
4) Search “ZV allgemein-Funk bei Klemme 15 ein”
5) Default “not active” set to “active”



I got this to work on my Tiguan.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

n0thing said:


> Mine isn't showing A and B but it does show indirect and direct so it's an easy enough change. The problem is it then asks for a security code and obdeleven isn't coming up with one to suggest. Any ideas on what the code is? 2018 SEL Premium FWD.
> 
> Also, under apps there is an auto lock doors when the key is detected outside of the car that works. I had free credits so I put them towards it. The catch is the freaking nanosecond the door closes the car locks. There's no 5-10 second delay like with most cars that accounts for you needing to open another door so it's kind of useless.


I’ve tried the the direct throttle response as well and getting this message. Anyone able to help out? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

How to display station icon in digital cockpit 

Go to 5F information Control unit
Adaptation 
Dashboard_display_configuration coverart 
Change from off to on. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeypilot20 (Sep 22, 2011)

moveingfaster said:


> How to display station icon in digital cockpit
> 
> Go to 5F information Control unit
> Adaptation
> ...


Haha Jersey shore! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cogswheel (May 5, 2015)

blitz869 said:


> I’ve tried the the direct throttle response as well and getting this message. Anyone able to help out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Security code 19249 worked for me today on the direct throttle response. My Tiguan is 2018 SEL-P 4-motion build date July 2018.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

cogswheel said:


> Security code 19249 worked for me today on the direct throttle response. My Tiguan is 2018 SEL-P 4-motion build date July 2018.


Thanks for that! Looks like that code is working!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

what is the difference between Adaptive Lane Tracking and the Lane keep assist that is already on the SEL-P R-Line??(i have US Tiguan) and does the traffic sign recognition work on US Tiguan. if so can someone explain how it works and attache a picture will be much appreciated.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Adaptive lane tracking actually drives the car for you, staying centered in the lane; you just need a light touch on the steering wheel and basically the car will guide itself along most highways quite nicely (there is a 15sec non-adjustable hands-off-wheel time limit).

Lane keeping assist is more basic, requiring you to actively do things to stay centered in the lane, and the vehicle will have soft-barriers set up at the lane edges so you don't go veering off as easily into another lane; basically allowing you to ping-pong off the lane edges as a safety measure if you were to release the steering wheel, rather than an active guidance system that will drive itself.

Traffic sign recognition is an active system that employs the forward camera to scan for and display speed limit signage as well as a select number of other signs. This system is nice as a speed limit reminder compared to the stored speed limit signs within the nav system since it reads them live from the road. However, it is not fully functional in the US as our road signage is not the standard signage used in Europe. NOTE: the signs displayed on the dash when traffic sign recognition is enabled are the EU version of the sign (black numbers on a white background with a red circle around it). I find it useful as a reminder but it does not catch EVERY sign EVERY time.


----------



## Stiggosaurus (Feb 29, 2016)

Looking for some coding help if anyone would be willing to help. It seems as if driver profiles/personalization are specific to 4MOTION. We picked up a '19 SEL FWD this weekend and were at one point driving a SEL 4MOTION while they retrieved the car we bought in the color we wanted. Were told they were identical except for 4MOTION, but the SEL FWD seems to be missing the driver personalization and profile functionality. I get it not having driving *modes*, but the driver profiles being locked to the 4MOTION seems super odd. Has anyone come across a way to unlock driver profiles via coding?


----------



## fast377 (Jan 18, 2013)

Has anyone figured out how to code selective locking? I want to unlock all doors when touching the handle one time or only one press on the key fob.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

fast377 said:


> Has anyone figured out how to code selective locking? I want to unlock all doors when touching the handle one time or only one press on the key fob.


Is that just an option in the infotainment settings? IIRC you can select it to open all doors, one door or doors only on the same side as the fob. 

Even though my MKV GTI didn't have kessy, I recall being able to choose how many doors the fob unlocked.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fast377 (Jan 18, 2013)

I think that’s only possible if you have the higher end cluster/infotainment option. I just have an se, and the option yo do that is not there.


----------



## .:Rjackson (Dec 11, 2004)

I couldn't get this one to work. I don't see bit 5 in byte 01. Anyone else have issues? 

- Puddle lights stay on when mirror is folding
1. Control Unit 42
2. Long Coding
3. Byte 01
4. Bit 5 -> Deactivated
5. Repeat above for Control Unit 52


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

.:Rjackson said:


> I couldn't get this one to work. I don't see bit 5 in byte 01. Anyone else have issues?
> 
> - Puddle lights stay on when mirror is folding
> 1. Control Unit 42
> ...


Are you clicking over to the 0/1 on the top to see the bits? I know I've done that one so it's there


----------



## .:Rjackson (Dec 11, 2004)

Does anyone know if OBDEleven tweaks get erased if/when the dealer does a firmware update to the car? 

Was scanning over some Audi Forums and it seems like they got a recent firmware update that puts the 360 Camera on the screen automatically when you put the car in reverse (see video). I'm very much looking forward to this fix, but would be shame if all the tweaks I've done get erased in the process.

[video]https://youtu.be/XMXdPQaXUiM?t=43[/video]


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

.:Rjackson said:


> Does anyone know if OBDEleven tweaks get erased if/when the dealer does a firmware update to the car?
> 
> Was scanning over some Audi Forums and it seems like they got a recent firmware update that puts the 360 Camera on the screen automatically when you put the car in reverse (see video). I'm very much looking forward to this fix, but would be shame if all the tweaks I've done get erased in the process.
> 
> https://youtu.be/XMXdPQaXUiM?t=43


May only reset any changes to the review camera control unit. 

Hopefully 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .:Rjackson (Dec 11, 2004)

moveingfaster said:


> May only reset any changes to the review camera control unit.
> 
> Hopefully
> 
> ...


That would be nice...

P.S. I just took a closer look at that video. What are all those settings on the right side of the screen. Looks like a lot more options than I have...


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

.:Rjackson said:


> That would be nice...
> 
> P.S. I just took a closer look at that video. What are all those settings on the right side of the screen. Looks like a lot more options than I have...


Just watch it again. Looks about right to what I have. I’ll have to check tomorrow. 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

Would anyone be able to explain what auto wheel temp is?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Heated steering wheel. If you have it.

I have been trying to get the fan speed indicator to work when in Auto. Works on my 17 alltrack. Not on the tig. Goofy.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

hi, 

i ordered OBDeleven from obdeleven.com like 20 days ago how long does the shipping takes? (live in US if that matters)


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

I would contact them. 
I ordered mine through urotuning. Had it in 2 days.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

inv4zn said:


> *- Starting Vibration Reduction*
> **In wheel slip scenarios, where wheel hop is typically induced, this tweak will stop the intervention of the braking system, allowing you to continue spinning the wheels. Assist with launching the vehicle, and stops the car from ‘bogging down’.
> 1. Control Module 03
> 2. Adaptation
> ...



has anyone try these two? how does it work?


----------



## hojbjerg (Jul 3, 2018)

1054521247 said:


> has anyone try these two? how does it work?


I did both and the steps work. It is hard to tell if there is a difference or if it is just placebo effect but it seems like there is a greater torque bias to the rear. Reminds me of how my old Q5 felt when accelerating. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't have Starting Vibration option on ours 2018 FWD SE which is too bad as this was the first feature I disabled on my MK7 Golf.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

1054521247 said:


> hi,
> 
> i ordered OBDeleven from obdeleven.com like 20 days ago how long does the shipping takes? (live in US if that matters)


It comes from Lithuania when you order it direct from the manufacturer, so it takes a loooooooong time...

If you bought it from a US distributer, you'd get it faster, and often at the same price as direct.


----------



## .:Rjackson (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm having some trouble with the Windows Open and Close with Key Fob. 

It's only controlling the driver window. I've changed the settings in the dash from driver-only to all windows, and back and forth, but still only controls the driver's window. 

Any ideas?

SEL-P


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

.:Rjackson said:


> I'm having some trouble with the Windows Open and Close with Key Fob.
> 
> It's only controlling the driver window. I've changed the settings in the dash from driver-only to all windows, and back and forth, but still only controls the driver's window.
> 
> ...


i have the same problem before but i reversed the code and re enabled it worked.


----------



## .:Rjackson (Dec 11, 2004)

1054521247 said:


> i have the same problem before but i reversed the code and re enabled it worked.


Thanks for the tip. I tried that but no dice. And I’ve tried resetting default Open Close in the cluster as well. Now not even the driver’s window will roll down... 

Super annoying. Seems like the most basic OBD11 feature and I’ve gotten all the others to work.

I will note that I have an SEL-P so there is one additional step needed in addition to the ones listed on page 1. I’m setting “Menuesteuerung Komfortbedienung einstellbar”, to “adjustable”. That’s what makes it show up in the car menu. Are other folks with SEL-P making that change as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .:Rjackson (Dec 11, 2004)

I also only have 1x “Comfort Opening” setting, whereas the settings on page (and other sites) list 2x “Comfort Opening” menu options. I do have a “comfort closing” option, which I have set to “active” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

does anyone know how to enable this dotted display that has moving actions? and how come i do not have an option for staring vibration reduction on my 2019 SEL-P R_Line. 

here is the video for dotted display
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZAjXJ9pt9Q&t=5s


----------



## Mike GP (Jun 13, 2003)

Hi all

I am currently using Carista just to try it out as I have an obd dongle. 

In Carista there is an option for torque input. 

What is the correct setting for torque input. You have strong, medium, weak. 

I want the threshold set to the highest option so the throttle isn’t closed to reduce the torque through the clutch. 

If I am understand it correctly as to the setting influence?

Thanks
Mike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

Has anyone seen any option for the Auto Highbeam other than keeping it on all the time?

I want to be able to turn it of when it's active but the high beams are not on. (IE: lowbeams are on and auto highbeam feature is active. If i pull back on the stalk it flashes highs. I have to push stalk forward to turn them on and then back to deactivate auto highbeam.)


----------



## .:Rjackson (Dec 11, 2004)

1054521247 said:


> does anyone know how to enable this dotted display that has moving actions? and how come i do not have an option for staring vibration reduction on my 2019 SEL-P R_Line.
> 
> here is the video for dotted display
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZAjXJ9pt9Q&t=5s


Follow the digital dash themes instructions above. It’s one of the options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Can the TPMS readout information seen in this video be done in the NA model? Would be nice to see that info.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Can the TPMS readout information seen in this video be done in the NA model? Would be nice to see that info.


NA Tiguans are only equipped with indirect TPMS. The benefit is that there are no sensors in the wheels to go bad. The downside is that you cannot get actual pressure readings.

IIRC, you can retrofit the TPMS reader module (it attaches somewhere near the back bumper area) and install the correct sensors if you desire actual readings. Be aware though, that if you swap winter/summer tires, You'll need sensors for all your wheels. This can get quite pricey since the sensors run around $45 each.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Finally bought obdeleven. 

There are 3 things I wanna do but cant find info on whether it's possible or not. If anyone has any tips on how to code these please post them. 

1.) Disable DRL Wink when turn signal is turned on. 

2.) Offroad pages/performance monitor - I want to be able to see the gauges of coolant, oil, etc on the screen. I've heard offroad pages only works on nav models but there's people who have done it without nav. So who knows. 

3.) Gear indicator when in drive (D1,D2,D3... etc). Instead of it just saying D for drive. When you put it in manual mode it shows the gear. It'd be nice if it showed the gear all the time. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dfworders (Feb 13, 2019)

*Anyone in US turned on TJA?*

Just picked up my 2018 Tiguan SEL-P and waiting for obd11. I searched around internet trying to find out about Traffic Jam Assist and the closest were using VCDS and service provided in Sydney. 

Anyone have done it in United States? If it cannot be done with OBD11, any assistance around the west coast? This is some feature that I could take 1k mile road trip to turn this on!


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Dfworders said:


> Just picked up my 2018 Tiguan SEL-P and waiting for obd11. I searched around internet trying to find out about Traffic Jam Assist and the closest were using VCDS and service provided in Sydney.
> 
> Anyone have done it in United States? If it cannot be done with OBD11, any assistance around the west coast? This is some feature that I could take 1k mile road trip to turn this on!


Had mine turned on from a member in Washington DC. You need VCP to do it. If you don’t have anyone near you you could always buy your own VCP and do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dfworders (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow that’s nice to know that US model have success rates. 

Was it a difficult thing to do? Heard VCP is not very intuitive and I didn’t find any instruction online. Just not sure if I’m ready to spend that money yet.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Dfworders said:


> Wow that’s nice to know that US model have success rates.
> 
> Was it a difficult thing to do? Heard VCP is not very intuitive and I didn’t find any instruction online. Just not sure if I’m ready to spend that money yet.


The guy that activated mine charges $50 as a way to pay himself back for the cable. It only took a few minutes to load the new software onto the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hojbjerg (Jul 3, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> The guy that activated mine charges $50 as a way to pay himself back for the cable. It only took a few minutes to load the new software onto the car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After activation of TJA are there any new settings or does it just allow steering and breaking control below 40 mph?

Also, does lane assist work for more than 13 seconds at highway speeds?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

hojbjerg said:


> After activation of TJA are there any new settings or does it just allow steering and breaking control below 40 mph?
> 
> Also, does lane assist work for more than 13 seconds at highway speeds?
> 
> ...


The system lets you activate it at lower speeds. I think as low as only a few miles per hour. Unfortunately it will still beep at you if you don’t touch the steering wheel for more then 13 seconds. Overall I’m happy with it and it does work pretty good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melduforx (Apr 23, 2005)

Dfworders said:


> Just picked up my 2018 Tiguan SEL-P and waiting for obd11. I searched around internet trying to find out about Traffic Jam Assist and the closest were using VCDS and service provided in Sydney.
> 
> Anyone have done it in United States? If it cannot be done with OBD11, any assistance around the west coast? This is some feature that I could take 1k mile road trip to turn this on!


It can only be activated using the VCP. It requires a dataset to be uploaded to the A5 module.


----------



## Dfworders (Feb 13, 2019)

Does anyone have the instructions for VCP? I wouldn’t mind buying the module and become local goto guy at PNW but the hard part is that I can’t find post with instructions on these .


----------



## .:Rjackson (Dec 11, 2004)

I spent some time driving a new Q5 this weekend. The Start-Stop feature only engages when you depress the brake pedal more firmly than necessary. It's a great way to engage if you know the car will be stopped for more than a second or two. Our car turns off with any amount of pressure..

Any way to adjust this with OBD11?


----------



## Atomicevil (Jan 29, 2017)

Just got obdeleven, Does anyone know how to change the voltage to allow you to install the apps. I keep getting battery voltage too low, but when I check the voltage in vehicle information it shows that it’s at 14.46. I calibrate it and it says email removed... and nothing works. Any suggestions?


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

TJA active on my SEL-P out of the box. With adaptive cruise and all other driver assist functions on, my vehicle maintains a safe distance down to 1/2 mph even if set on 60, and it stops by itself if the vehicle in front stops. I just tap the gas pedal and it goes forward.

Lane following seems to deactivate below 49 mph.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TJA is not available in NA, what we have is a pseudo version. TJA also steers under the NA default speed (need software loaded to work on NA models), will show ACC is ready in the dash (this can be turned on in VCDS), and you can tap RES on the wheel to continue (this can be turned on in VCDS). Out of the box, it will still move until there is a complete stop and will move within 3 seconds after a stop and out of the box you have to tap the accelerator. You cannot tap RES out of the box. In order to have true TJA like the European model, VCP is needed to load software needed to steer the car under the default speed we are set to here in NA. You will also need to have the proper model of lane assist camera. There’s a few threads about this and what exactly is needed. Trying to get this enabled fully in my 2019, but need someone with VCP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skappler (Apr 4, 2013)

*Area View In Reverse*

Does anyone know if there's a way to have the 360 Area View camera always on when in reverse? 

By default you have to tap menu on the screen every time to bring up Area View.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

skappler said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way to have the 360 Area View camera always on when in reverse?
> 
> By default you have to tap menu on the screen every time to bring up Area View.


I’ve searched everywhere and can’t find anything. Even had the dealership check. Hopefully someone will find it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skappler (Apr 4, 2013)

moveingfaster said:


> I’ve searched everywhere and can’t find anything. Even had the dealership check. Hopefully someone will find it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I work for a VW dealer and have asked everyone I know and we're all in the same boat. Am hoping there's someone out there that can figure it out with OBD 11


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

This Emergency Assist looks so useful does anyone know if that could be enable by obd?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyPSpattd_c


----------



## mikochu (Aug 27, 2005)

We've got a 2019 SEL Tiguan and I tried disabling the Ignition Chime when you open the door when the engine is on. The coding took successfully, but the vehicle still (obnoxiously) chimes. I tried resetting all of the modules through the infotainment Factory Reset menu, which worked for the Comfort Signals, but not for this chime. Any insight would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

.:Rjackson said:


> I spent some time driving a new Q5 this weekend. The Start-Stop feature only engages when you depress the brake pedal more firmly than necessary. It's a great way to engage if you know the car will be stopped for more than a second or two. Our car turns off with any amount of pressure..
> 
> Any way to adjust this with OBD11?


I've generally found this to be the case with my '18 SEL-P. When I use just enough brake force to stop the car, ASS will not turn off the engine. Press the brake pedal harder and it will turn off the engine.
The Q5 may have more tolerance for force before ASS engages to turn off the engine but I definitely have this "feature" on my Tig.


----------



## Killswitch24 (Mar 30, 2015)

D3Audi said:


> Finally bought obdeleven.
> 
> There are 3 things I wanna do but cant find info on whether it's possible or not. If anyone has any tips on how to code these please post them.
> 
> 1.) Disable DRL Wink when turn signal is turned on...


Disable Turn Signal Wink

*09 - Central Electronics*

(8)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunktion C 3 > Blinken rechts aktiv (beide Phasen) ***Change to "Not Active"


(8)-Leuchte5 TFL RB32-Lichtfunktion C 5 > Blinken rechts aktiv (beide Phasen) ***Change to "Not Active"


(8)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunktion C 2 > Blinken links aktiv (beide Phasen) ***Change to "Not Active"


(8)-Leuchte4TFL LB4-Lichtfunktion C 4 > Blinken links aktiv (beide Phasen) ***Change to "Not Active"


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

1054521247 said:


> This Emergency Assist looks so useful does anyone know if that could be enable by obd?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyPSpattd_c


You need VCP, when you use VCP to activate tja (traffic jam assist) this feature is added too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> You need VCP, when you use VCP to activate tja (traffic jam assist) this feature is added too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what is VCP and what is tja? they cant be done in obd?? sorry im new to VW world


----------



## Papa13 (Mar 15, 2019)

If you don’t have a Android Phone or Tablet can u just use a MacBook Pro with an Android Emulator to operate OBD11?


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Killswitch24 said:


> Disable Turn Signal Wink
> 
> *09 - Central Electronics*
> 
> ...


Went to try this and all mine are already set to not active. Anyone get this to work? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Has anyone figured out how to code the interior lights to come on when the ignition is shut off? A la key removal on a non-Kessy model. E.G. my '13 Tig. 
I'm sick of having to open the door to get the dome lights to illuminate so I don't fumble around for my keys etc in the dark.
IMO VW missed the mark on this one... 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

Papa13 said:


> If you don’t have a Android Phone or Tablet can u just use a MacBook Pro with an Android Emulator to operate OBD11?


No. It has to do with the fact that Apple and Google implement different bluetooth protocols in their devices. Apparently OBDeleven is only compatible with Android's bluetooth. It's a hardware specificity as opposed to software.

OBDeleven is coming out with an iOS version of their dongle supposedly this year.

I'm a Mac guy, so my solution was to buya $30 Android TracPhone burner just to use OBDeleven. I just keep it in the car along with the dongle.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

more obd code found 

https://www.autoinstruct.com.au/manufacturer/volkswagen/mk2-tiguan/mk2-tiguan-obdeleven-vcds-tweaks/


----------



## Papa13 (Mar 15, 2019)

southpawboston said:


> No. It has to do with the fact that Apple and Google implement different bluetooth protocols in their devices. Apparently OBDeleven is only compatible with Android's bluetooth. It's a hardware specificity as opposed to software.
> 
> OBDeleven is coming out with an iOS version of their dongle supposedly this year.
> 
> I'm a Mac guy, so my solution was to buya $30 Android TracPhone burner just to use OBDeleven. I just keep it in the car along with the dongle.


Always something lol. Thanks for the reply brother! 

Time to buy a cheap droid device I guess.. woohoo


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Anyone know how to fix Error: Adaptive Front Lighting System error? Golf has a 55 module Tiguan does not, any ideas??


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zabes64 said:


> Anyone know how to fix Error: Adaptive Front Lighting System error? Golf has a 55 module Tiguan does not, any ideas??


Sent you a PM on how to fix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Does anyone know how to keep fog light on when high-beam is turn on(normally when hight beam is on the fog light will turn off automatically)?
Dose OBD11 able to do that?


----------



## Nitr01 (Jan 5, 2019)

Do I need the pro version or just the base without the code?

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

1054521247 said:


> Does anyone know how to keep fog light on when high-beam is turn on(normally when hight beam is on the fog light will turn off automatically)?
> Dose OBD11 able to do that?


anyone help?


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

For Adaptive Lane Tracking Do I need to have the Lane assist Option on my car for this to work? I only have ACC.

2019 Tiguan SEL R-Line


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Rtdave87 said:


> For Adaptive Lane Tracking Do I need to have the Lane assist Option on my car for this to work? I only have ACC.
> 
> 2019 Tiguan SEL R-Line


Yes.
You would need the SEL-P trim which includes Lane Assist.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

1054521247 said:


> anyone help?


Hope this helps

19- Central Electronics
16- Security code 31347
10- Adaptations

Left side
8 Leuchte12NL LB45 Lichtfunktion C 12 “not active” > Nebellicht links
9 Leuchte 12NL LB45 Lichtfunktion D 12 “not active” > Lichthupe generell
10 Leuchte 12NL LB45 Dimmwert CD12 “0” > 127
11 Leuchte 12 NL LB45 Dimming Direction CD 12 “maximize” > maximize

Right side
8 Leuchte 13NL RB5 Lichtfunktion C 13 “not active” > Nebellicht rechts
9 Leuchte 13NL RB5 Lichtfunktion D13 “not active” > Lichthupe generell
10 Leuchte 13NL RB5 Dimmwert CD 13 “0” > 127
11 Leuchte 13NL RB5 Dimming direction CD 13 “maximize” > maximize

If you want the front fog lights come on with standard main beam (i.e. not just on the flash setting). 
(8)-Leuchte12NL LB45-Lichtfunktion C 12 > not active > “left high beam”
(8)-Leuchte13NL RB5-Lichtfunktion C 13 > not active > “right high beam”


----------



## raymar (Mar 25, 2019)

*OBDeleven to enable sunroof lightbar?*

Anyone knows whether OBDeleven can be used to bring sunroof lightbars back?


----------



## joeblonewjersey (May 9, 2016)

*Folding Mirror Coding Question*

I install the AliExpress folding mirrors on my '16 GTI-S, perfect. I have them fold in manually with the switch, and also have them programmed to fold in/out with the key fob lock/unlock press on the remote by holding)
IS THERE A WAY TO PROGRAM THEM SO WHEN I PARK THE CAR AND LOCK THE DOOR THEY AUTO CLOSE (THE MIRRORS) WITHOUT HOLDING A LONG PRESS ON THE KEY FOB? Or just a simple double press or something?


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

joeblonewjersey said:


> I install the AliExpress folding mirrors on my '16 GTI-S, perfect. I have them fold in manually with the switch, and also have them programmed to fold in/out with the key fob lock/unlock press on the remote by holding)
> IS THERE A WAY TO PROGRAM THEM SO WHEN I PARK THE CAR AND LOCK THE DOOR THEY AUTO CLOSE (THE MIRRORS) WITHOUT HOLDING A LONG PRESS ON THE KEY FOB? Or just a simple double press or something?


You're in the wrong place, this is the Tiguan forum. Tigs with folding mirrors do this automatically.


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

Looking for a way to decrease the brightness of the interior dome/map lights via VCDS/OBD11... swapped to LED but they’re a bit too bright currently... anyone know how?

PS I have VCDS but the coding steps should be the same.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Great thread, in for later. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Anyone know how to disable the partial DRL wink on the SEL Premium when using the turn signal? Basically the LED DRLs dim when you activate the turn signal but I want it to stay lit, not change in brightness. Thanks!


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

sebasEuRo said:


> Anyone know how to disable the partial DRL wink on the SEL Premium when using the turn signal? Basically the LED DRLs dim when you activate the turn signal but I want it to stay lit, not change in brightness. Thanks!


Would be illegal to change if in US:

https://jalopnik.com/heres-why-modern-cars-turn-off-one-of-their-lights-when-1792394567


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

phlegm said:


> Would be illegal to change if in US:
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/heres-why-modern-cars-turn-off-one-of-their-lights-when-1792394567


It is also illegal to replace DOT approved headlight bulbs with LEDs and lots of other things people do all the time. Everyone has to make their own choices about making modifications and the consequences thereof. There are many changes possible to the way our lights work because the electronics in our cars are the same in every country. If it is legal in Elbonia, it probably can be done here too, you just have to figure out how to do it.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

JSWTDI09 said:


> It is also illegal to replace DOT approved headlight bulbs with LEDs and lots of other things people do all the time. Everyone has to make their own choices about making modifications and the consequences thereof. There are many changes possible to the way our lights work because the electronics in our cars are the same in every country. If it is legal in Elbonia, it probably can be done here too, you just have to figure out how to do it.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


I wasn't commenting on whether or not he should do it, merely pointing out the reason behind it. I found the article I referenced interesting, as I was also curious why the DRLs were disabled when turning.


----------



## Nitr01 (Jan 5, 2019)

Do I need the pro version of obdeleven or just the base to do the majority of the mods in this thread?

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Nitr01 said:


> Do I need the pro version of obdeleven or just the base to do the majority of the mods in this thread?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


You’ll need a pro account. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitr01 (Jan 5, 2019)

moveingfaster said:


> You’ll need a pro account.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

phlegm said:


> Would be illegal to change if in US:
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/heres-why-modern-cars-turn-off-one-of-their-lights-when-1792394567


Don't care to read that, just want to know how it is done on the Tiggy, I've done it to all my cars. I guess I'll just use my VagCom instead.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

sebasEuRo said:


> Don't care to read that, just want to know how it is done on the Tiggy, I've done it to all my cars. I guess I'll just use my VagCom instead.


I do t think anyone has figured this out yet. If it can be done with VCDS it can be done with obdeleven. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

i found a facebook page name: "MQB cars Retrofit" . they claimed they can remotely turn on TJA on my 2019 tiguan SEL-P ? is that really possible ? i give them the vin and stuff to look they haven't get back to me.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

1054521247 said:


> i found a facebook page name: "MQB cars Retrofit" . they claimed they can remotely turn on TJA on my 2019 tiguan SEL-P ? is that really possible ? i give them the vin and stuff to look they haven't get back to me.


No, you're missing the side ultrasonic sensors that TJA requires. The lack of those sensors is the same reason we don't get Park Assist.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

alucinari said:


> No, you're missing the side ultrasonic sensors that TJA requires. The lack of those sensors is the same reason we don't get Park Assist.


they claim all i need is vas5054a and they will turn it on for me for $170 ? they ask about some parts numbers in my car and vin they said they can do it. 
here is the page and they did it to golf mk7 looks like. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/ByOEtKNBCbc/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

1054521247 said:


> they claim all i need is vas5054a and they will turn it on for me for $170 ? they ask about some parts numbers in my car and vin they said they can do it.
> here is the page and they did it to golf mk7 looks like.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/ByOEtKNBCbc/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


The Golf Mk7 has the side sensors. They may be able to enable the feature, but it will either throw errors, or not work properly. Traffic Jam Assist uses the side facing ultrasonic sensors to determine if a vehicle is merging in front of you while traveling at a low speed.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

alucinari said:


> The Golf Mk7 has the side sensors. They may be able to enable the feature, but it will either throw errors, or not work properly. Traffic Jam Assist uses the side facing ultrasonic sensors to determine if a vehicle is merging in front of you while traveling at a low speed.


This. 

In the US we don't have those ultrasonic sensors because of the amber reflector. And probably cost cutting too. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

alucinari said:


> The Golf Mk7 has the side sensors. They may be able to enable the feature, but it will either throw errors, or not work properly. Traffic Jam Assist uses the side facing ultrasonic sensors to determine if a vehicle is merging in front of you while traveling at a low speed.


thanks for clarify. :thumbup:


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

alucinari said:


> No, you're missing the side ultrasonic sensors that TJA requires. The lack of those sensors is the same reason we don't get Park Assist.


I have this on my US Tiguan without the side sensors. It works perfect. You don’t need the side sensors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It’s a firmware upgrade to the cameras with the use of VCP on the NA model in order to have true TJA. You can use VCD to have a pseudo version of it, but in America lane assist stops working under 40mph. The camera upgrade allows for lane assist to work under 40mph. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

can someone help doing tja ?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

1054521247 said:


> can someone help doing tja ?


Need someone who has VCP to flash your cameras firmware. Then do the following in VCDS. You can do the below now if you want, to have a pseudo version of TJA. 


ACC Automatic Resume

Security Code (2018) - 20103
Security Code - 14117
Long Coding Control Unit 13










In my notes I have driveaway_by_pretrigger and driveaway_by_triggerleaver as "Enabling the Resume button to start moving with ACC from a stop". So instead of having to touch the accelerator pedal, you only use the Resume button.


Sent while on the run


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Maybe we should start a thread for people seeking the VCP flash and those offering the flash? I'd want it for my 18 Tiguan and will want it for my 19 that I'm getting as well.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Need someone who has VCP to flash your cameras firmware. Then do the following in VCDS. You can do the below now if you want, to have a pseudo version of TJA.
> 
> 
> ACC Automatic Resume
> ...


VCP= vag can pro?? 
what is vcds?
What firmware version do i need to flash the cameras to?
Will TJA help keeping the car in center ?
--------im new to VW sorry


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

1054521247 said:


> VCP= vag can pro??
> what is vcds?
> What firmware version do i need to flash the cameras to?
> Will TJA help keeping the car in center ?
> --------im new to VW sorry


https://vcpsystem.com/


https://www.ross-tech.com/ - Never used OBD11, but understand you can do long coding also with OBD11. 

No clue

Lane assist keeps you centered when you do the proper coding. TJA helps under the speed of 40mph and automatically keeps the car going if the car in front of you moves within 3 seconds if I recall correctly. 




Sent while on the run


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> https://vcpsystem.com/
> 
> 
> https://www.ross-tech.com/ - Never used OBD11, but understand you can do long coding also with OBD11.
> ...


oh ok thank you so much! save me few hundred on doing TJA. all i want is keeping my car centered without touching. i have done this only and the car is still going left and right. any suggestions on what i need to do ?
- Adaptive Lane Tracking
1. Control Unit A5
2. Security Access 20103
3. Long Coding: Point_of_intervention late -> early


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

1054521247 said:


> oh ok thank you so much! save me few hundred on doing TJA. all i want is keeping my car centered without touching. i have done this only and the car is still going left and right. any suggestions on what i need to do ?
> - Adaptive Lane Tracking
> 1. Control Unit A5
> 2. Security Access 20103
> 3. Long Coding: Point_of_intervention late -> early


Go to Module A5 - Frt Sens Drv. Assist 
Security Access -> code 20103 
Coding -> Byte 14 -> Bit5-7 dropdown menu -> Change Point of Intervention 'Early in software'


Drivers Reaction Adjustment (Car must be fitted with Camera)
Adjusts the sensitivity in which the car will alert the driver due to lack of steering input.

Select Control unit A5 (camera)
Security access
Enter unlock code 20103
Adaptation
Select channel deactivation threshold driver activity
Value adjust accordingly Default: medium options: early, middle, late




Sent while on the run


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Is there an ODB code for disabling the "Hatch Open/Close Beep" ?
Thought I saw it once on here. Search bar only showing results for people wanting auto-close hatch.
Can buy the Carista for $20 but it scares me :facepalm:
Thx vortex <3!


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

#Michgo said:


> Is there an ODB code for disabling the "Hatch Open/Close Beep" ?
> Thought I saw it once on here. Search bar only showing results for people wanting auto-close hatch.
> Can buy the Carista for $20 but it scares me :facepalm:
> Thx vortex <3!


Yes, there is but I have to look up the code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

moveingfaster said:


>


:heart::beer:My Hero:beer::heart:


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

1054521247 said:


> anyone help?





Triple6 said:


> Hope this helps
> 
> 19- Central Electronics
> 16- Security code 31347
> ...



it doesnt work for me makes no difference


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

1054521247 said:


> it doesnt work for me makes no difference


I do not know whether this is your problem or not, but I have learned that when you change some lighting adaptation channels you often need to reset your lighting to get the car to re-read those adaptations. Try using the infotainment system and go to car setup (whatever it is called). You should find a few options to "reset" things. One of those options will be to reset lighting. Give it a try, it might fix your problems. I know that I had to do this when I changed the "comfort blinks" from 3 to 4 to make it work.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## nahumf (Jun 22, 2019)

Has anyone been able to figure out how to put the digital time in the dash?
Can't find it anywhere on the OBDeleven app or online.
The new digital cockpits don't have it in the top center.

Any help here would be hugely appreciated!


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

nahumf said:


> Has anyone been able to figure out how to put the digital time in the dash?
> Can't find it anywhere on the OBDeleven app or online.
> The new digital cockpits don't have it in the top center.
> 
> Any help here would be hugely appreciated!


+1


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I do not know whether this is your problem or not, but I have learned that when you change some lighting adaptation channels you often need to reset your lighting to get the car to re-read those adaptations. Try using the infotainment system and go to car setup (whatever it is called). You should find a few options to "reset" things. One of those options will be to reset lighting. Give it a try, it might fix your problems. I know that I had to do this when I changed the "comfort blinks" from 3 to 4 to make it work.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


thanks after the rest it worked.


----------



## FatDuck (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey guys. i'm pretty new to OBDeleven and was playing around with it in my 19 SEL R-Line 4Motion.

I can't see to get this option to work. Would anyone like to give me a helping hand?

- Haldex All-Wheel-Drive Adjust Traction
**Reports indicate that changing this setting to ‘Increased Traction’ improves the handling and makes the car feel like a permanent AWD system.

1. Select AWD Control Unit
2. Adaptation
3. Acoustic Measure, Wiring Logic
4. Choose from ‘Standard, Increased Traction, Less Noise’

I can't find the Select AWD control unit. Does it fall under another option?


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

FatDuck said:


> Hey guys. i'm pretty new to OBDeleven and was playing around with it in my 19 SEL R-Line 4Motion.
> 
> I can't see to get this option to work. Would anyone like to give me a helping hand?
> 
> ...


22 All Wheel Control unit. you didnt see that one ?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

FatDuck said:


> Hey guys. i'm pretty new to OBDeleven and was playing around with it in my 19 SEL R-Line 4Motion.
> 
> I can't see to get this option to work. Would anyone like to give me a helping hand?
> 
> ...


I would be careful with this one. I toggle it on and off in the winter if I'm driving in a big snow storm or something. But I wouldn't leave it turned on long term. 

It seems that the increased traction adjustment is turned on with tow mode (on the Atlas specifically, but also on all other MQB 4Motion VWs in Europe, and Tiguan if it has factory tow wiring). So the most power can be sent to the rear while towing. (like pulling boat out of water on boat ramp)

I don't think it was something that was intended to be turned on long term. So if you are planning to leave it long term - I think it's a good idea to service your haldex twice as much as the intervals call for. For obvious reasons. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> I would be careful with this one. I toggle it on and off in the winter if I'm driving in a big snow storm or something. But I wouldn't leave it turned on long term.
> 
> It seems that the increased traction adjustment is turned on with tow mode (on the Atlas specifically, but also on all other MQB 4Motion VWs in Europe, and Tiguan if it has factory tow wiring). So the most power can be sent to the rear while towing. (like pulling boat out of water on boat ramp)
> 
> ...



oh really? i have it on for 20k miles already what is that haldex service? i didnt know that service at all


----------



## qrooklyN (Sep 12, 2017)

Peeps with 2019s, are you able to code off the engine running chime? It’s annoying, and obd doesn’t allow me to turn it off. Function not available error.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qrooklyN (Sep 12, 2017)

Disable Start / Stop (Voltage Method)
Disable engine Start / Stop functionality.

Select Control unit 19
Adaptation
Start Stop Limit voltage
Value=12

This worked like a charm. 19’ SEL RLine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

1054521247 said:


> oh really? i have it on for 20k miles already what is that haldex service? i didnt know that service at all


Fluid change and filter clean. It's cheap and easy. Think it's due every 40k(i could be wrong) 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

scirockalot8v said:


> Fluid change and filter clean. It's cheap and easy. Think it's due every 40k(i could be wrong)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


what is the service call ? i did oil change that is it


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

does anyone know how to adjust high beam assist mph limit? i want it to work around 20mph


----------



## nickn066 (Sep 22, 2018)

*Traffic Jam Assist*

If you live in the Southern California area, and have an SEL-P I can enable Traffic Jam Assist.

I've done it on my wifes 2019 Jetta SEL-P, my 2019 Tiguan SEL-P, and my 2018 Golf R, and countless other Golf R, eGolf, Tiguans, Atlas', and Jetta's. 

I don't require payment for it, but if you wanted to donate, that's cool!


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

nickn066 said:


> If you live in the Southern California area, and have an SEL-P I can enable Traffic Jam Assist.
> 
> I've done it on my wifes 2019 Jetta SEL-P, my 2019 Tiguan SEL-P, and my 2018 Golf R, and countless other Golf R, eGolf, Tiguans, Atlas', and Jetta's.
> 
> I don't require payment for it, but if you wanted to donate, that's cool!


Unfortunately i live on the east coast, and would love to enable this on my 2018 SEL-P R-Line. Can you provide me some info on the process, or can you do this remotely? I wouldn't mind paying you for your time.


----------



## nickn066 (Sep 22, 2018)

pillpusher84 said:


> Unfortunately i live on the east coast, and would love to enable this on my 2018 SEL-P R-Line. Can you provide me some info on the process, or can you do this remotely? I wouldn't mind paying you for your time.


I can't do it remotely because I use the VCP, but it's pretty simple, you download the dataset for your module and car, which you get through the VCP software. Then you upload that dataset to the module and that's it. If you are also looking to enable Emergency Assist, which kind of allows an extended hands off, louder alerts, then pulling you off the road and coming to a stop with hazard lights, you just need to modify a few more modules long coding and adaptions.


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

nickn066 said:


> I can't do it remotely because I use the VCP, but it's pretty simple, you download the dataset for your module and car, which you get through the VCP software. Then you upload that dataset to the module and that's it. If you are also looking to enable Emergency Assist, which kind of allows an extended hands off, louder alerts, then pulling you off the road and coming to a stop with hazard lights, you just need to modify a few more modules long coding and adaptions.


I'm definitely interested in this but I'm in NorCal (Tracy). I get to SoCal occasionally flying into SNA but I'm willing to drive once for this along with making it worth your time. Where did you get VCP?


----------



## nickn066 (Sep 22, 2018)

Wilsonium said:


> I'm definitely interested in this but I'm in NorCal (Tracy). I get to SoCal occasionally flying into SNA but I'm willing to drive once for this along with making it worth your time. Where did you get VCP?


vcpsystem.com, it's the official site, took about 2 weeks to get it delivered.


----------



## hojbjerg (Jul 3, 2018)

nickn066 said:


> vcpsystem.com, it's the official site, took about 2 weeks to get it delivered.


Is “VCP CAN PROFESSIONAL + K line” (320,00 €) the right unit to buy to enable TJA?

Is anything else needed besides a laptop?

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drex5000 (Jul 8, 2019)

southpawboston said:


> inv4zn said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a mk7.5, then you're probably more right than I am; I just read somewhere that while the channels are still there, the actual changes don't do anything because of the way the VW fundamentally changed how the lights work.
> ...


Any update this coding for the taillights?


----------



## Drex5000 (Jul 8, 2019)

JimGravelle said:


> Apparently the NA 7-seater (3rd row) model of the 2018 Tiguan by default has the ability to close the trunk power liftgate via the key fob or the button in the driver's door disabled. Does anyone know how to change this so my 7-seater model behaves like a 5-seater...in other words, enable closing it via the key fob and the driver door button? It's a pain to only be able to close the liftgate via the buttons on the liftgate itself. <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" />



Anyone figure this one out? Enable to allow fob to close tailgate (vehicles with 3rd row)


----------



## rbn (Jul 19, 2019)

*DRL dimming*

Hello,

I am trying to dim the DRL when the turn signal on my 2019 Tiguan but i am not get it working.

This is what i have done so far:


1) Go to Central Electronics

2) Select﻿ Adaptation

3) Select or search for and select: Leuchte2SL VLB10

4) Choose Lichfunktion G 2 and ﻿select: "Blinken links aktiv (beide Phasen)". The default is "not active"

5) Select Dimmwert GH 2 and set to "25" The default is "0"

6) Select Dimming Direction GH 2 and change to "minimize". Default is "maximize".

7) Select the green tick to confirm

8) Go back, search for and select: Leuchte3SL VRB21

9) Select Lichfunktion G 3 and select "Blinken rechts aktiv (beide Phasen)". The default is "not active"﻿

10) Select Dimmwert GH 3 and set to "﻿25". The default is "0"

11) Select Dimming Direction GH 3 and﻿ change to "minimize". Default is "maximize".

12) Select the green tick to confirm.

Roy


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

rbn said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to dim the DRL when the turn signal on my 2019 Tiguan but i am not get it working.
> 
> ...


I believe the headlights are in the 4B controller. Not sure if anyone have been able to figure this out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickn066 (Sep 22, 2018)

hojbjerg said:


> Is “VCP CAN PROFESSIONAL + K line” (320,00 €) the right unit to buy to enable TJA?
> 
> Is anything else needed besides a laptop?
> 
> ...


You don't need K-Line, just the standard professional. Then just a windows laptop.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

moveingfaster said:


> I believe the headlights are in the 4B controller. Not sure if anyone have been able to figure this out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes headlights are more in 4B, long coding when I made changes to AFS to be more like the European models. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## rbn (Jul 19, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yes headlights are more in 4B, long coding when I made changes to AFS to be more like the European models.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run



Hi

I have an European model , do you know the coding to dim the DRL when turn siganl is on?

Thanks,

Roy


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

rbn said:


> Hi
> 
> I have an European model , do you know the coding to dim the DRL when turn siganl is on?
> 
> ...


I don’t, never messed with that. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

> XDS Differential Lock Adjustment
> XDS is an electronic differential lock, and lets you grip the road when cornering fast. It improves responses to ensure an even safer drive. In moments of fast cornering XDS lightly brakes the inside wheel to prevent wheel spinning. The result is better traction and a reduction of any tendency to under steer. This tweak will vary the aggressiveness of XDS.
> 
> Select Control unit 03 (ABS)
> ...


Does anyone know if the XDS settings make any changes on these cars? IIRC it just uses the brakes to control traction. If you have to floor it and turn in a FWD Tiguan things turn into inside wheel wheel-spin disaster pretty quickly. I went in to tinker with it but couldn't find a working password that could be accepted. The default setting for the Tiguan is "Standard."


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

n0thing said:


> Does anyone know if the XDS settings make any changes on these cars? IIRC it just uses the brakes to control traction. If you have to floor it and turn in a FWD Tiguan things turn into inside wheel wheel-spin disaster pretty quickly. I went in to tinker with it but couldn't find a working password that could be accepted. The default setting for the Tiguan is "Standard."


this does work with US tiguan i think. i try it on my car and it turn on my parking break light and abs light.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

1054521247 said:


> this does work with US tiguan i think. i try it on my car and it turn on my parking break light and abs light.


I’ve enabled it on mine and neither of those lights come on and I set mine to medium. You can feel it grab if you’re going fast enough in a turn. Now to answer your question about codes, I can’t recall which one I used, but here’s a table I created in my notes and the steps for XDS. 

‪Security Codes‬
STG 09: 31347*

‪STG A5: 20103*‬

‪STG 44: 19249*‬

‪STG 5F: 20103‬
17: 47115 or 25327

XDS 

Select Control unit 03 (ABS) Adaptation Select: Expanded Electronic Differential Lock Options: Weak – Normal – Medium - Hard


Sent while on the run


----------



## vw906 (Aug 17, 2018)

Looking through a link someone else posted and I noticed this...

Lane Assist Adjustments (Car must be fitted with Camera)
Adjust the point in which the steering wheel will vibrate to indicate the vehicle is drifting out of the lane.

Steering Wheel Vibration
Select Control unit A5 (camera)
Security access
Enter unlock code 20103
Adaptation
Select channel intensity steering wheel vibration
Value adjust accordingly Default: medium options: early, middle, late


Is the vibrating steering wheel a European thing only and not on US models? I don't think I've ever noticed my wheel vibrating...


----------



## carenthusiat (Jul 29, 2019)

*Traffic sign recognition*

New VW Tiguan owner, traded in a 2018 Audi SQ5.

I enabled traffic sign recognition, but it seems like it uses European labels instead of the white ones we use in North America. On top of all that, it seems like it chimes and alerts me that I am going above the limit pretty early. I get the impression that it must be based on Kmh rather than MPH.

Does anyone else have this issue?

Thanks,


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

carenthusiat said:


> New VW Tiguan owner, traded in a 2018 Audi SQ5.
> 
> I enabled traffic sign recognition, but it seems like it uses European labels instead of the white ones we use in North America. On top of all that, it seems like it chimes and alerts me that I am going above the limit pretty early. I get the impression that it must be based on Kmh rather than MPH.
> 
> ...


Traffic sign recognition is not intended for use in the US and does not read our signs properly. You may get some reads, but the signs don’t mean the same thing (Mi vs Km) the car thinks they mean. You’re better off disabling it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

alucinari said:


> Traffic sign recognition is not intended for use in the US and does not read our signs properly. You may get some reads, but the signs don’t mean the same thing (Mi vs Km) the car thinks they mean. You’re better off disabling it.


I go over the speed limit with sign recognition on, but I don’t have speed warning turned on in the MIB. Maybe that’s your issue with hearing chimes and dings? 

I also don’t have any issues reading speed limit signs, the style is shown in a European style across the top of the AID next to the time. Now if you have road sign detection in the center area of the AID, you may see this:










As you can see it read the speed limit sign and then saw the school speed limit sign that clearly is in American style of presentation for school speed limit signs. 

The only issue is sometimes the AID will show 100 as the speed limit when passing a DO NOT BLOCK INTERSECTION sign. The LOC in block looks like 100 to the system apparently. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I go over the speed limit with sign recognition on, but I don’t have speed warning turned on in the MIB. Maybe that’s your issue with hearing chimes and dings?
> 
> I also don’t have any issues reading speed limit signs, the style is shown in a European style across the top of the AID next to the time. Now if you have road sign detection in the center area of the AID, you may see this:
> 
> ...


i realize there is a lot of zones in Texas doesnt have speed sign or they are far from each other. After driving on one speed sign for few minutes it turns off until next sign came up. 

is there anyway that we can use the GPS road sign for main use and road sign detection for corrections? in another words have both of them on.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

does anyone know how to enable auto high beam on lower speed limits ?

i found this for mk7 idk if that is the same for tig.
http://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/5491/high-light-assist-speed-change


----------



## Nitr01 (Jan 5, 2019)

I asked before but never received an answer. Do I need the pro pack to do the programing changes?

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Nitr01 said:


> I asked before but never received an answer. Do I need the pro pack to do the programing changes?
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


You do need a pro account. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Can someone link me to what I need to buy to use it with iOS? Looks like it’s been primarily android before


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Is this what the 3D view does?

https://youtu.be/hhwCUR1k0Wg


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes, here it is on a 2019 Tiguan


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qIemUD9ZRKo74nqqzucQBdp5N0URsYLT/view?usp=drivesdk


Sent while on the run


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Anyone update their AFS with this program?

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...adlights&p=113587657&viewfull=1#post113587657

If so, How did you re-calibrate afterwards?


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

MrSmith4 said:


> Anyone update their AFS with this program?
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...adlights&p=113587657&viewfull=1#post113587657
> 
> If so, How did you re-calibrate afterwards?


I did mine then installed the basic settings again. I love how when I come to a intersection the side lights come on. 

Never been flashed by anyone. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

moveingfaster said:


> I did mine then installed the basic settings again. I love how when I come to a intersection the side lights come on.
> 
> Never been flashed by anyone.
> 
> ...


Did you reinstall with OBD? New to all of this, should get the dongle today!


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

What an absolute piece of garbage. Dongle arrived today with pro code already used. Slow to scan and one touch apps immediately disconnect the dongle from the program


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

MrSmith4 said:


> What an absolute piece of garbage. Dongle arrived today with pro code already used. Slow to scan and one touch apps immediately disconnect the dongle from the program


Did you get it from the official website?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Rtdave87 said:


> Did you get it from the official website?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Amazon.com in a sealed box from OBD


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

MrSmith4 said:


> Amazon.com in a sealed box from OBD


It was probably repackaged, you should return it and buy from the actual website

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

MrSmith4 said:


> What an absolute piece of garbage. Dongle arrived today with pro code already used. Slow to scan and one touch apps immediately disconnect the dongle from the program


OBDeleven it is very slow but it shouldnt disconnect. i got it from the site.


----------



## carenthusiat (Jul 29, 2019)

*Locking vehicle while idle*

Does anyone know if it is possible to lock the vehicle while it's in idle? If so, what settings did you change. I was able to do this on my 2018 Audi SQ5.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

carenthusiat said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to lock the vehicle while it's in idle? If so, what settings did you change. I was able to do this on my 2018 Audi SQ5.


Remote start as a workaround?


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

carenthusiat said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to lock the vehicle while it's in idle? If so, what settings did you change. I was able to do this on my 2018 Audi SQ5.


Post #90 in this thread. 

Key Fob works when outside the car with engine running

Originally Posted by artful

1) Goto Cent.Elec 09

2) Security 31347

3) Goto Adaption 10

4) Search “ZV allgemein-Funk bei Klemme 15 ein”

5) Default “not active” set to “active”


Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## carenthusiat (Jul 29, 2019)

rph2004 said:


> Post #90 in this thread.
> 
> Key Fob works when outside the car with engine running
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## carenthusiat (Jul 29, 2019)

.:Rjackson said:


> Does anyone know if OBDEleven tweaks get erased if/when the dealer does a firmware update to the car?
> 
> Was scanning over some Audi Forums and it seems like they got a recent firmware update that puts the 360 Camera on the screen automatically when you put the car in reverse (see video). I'm very much looking forward to this fix, but would be shame if all the tweaks I've done get erased in the process.
> 
> [video]https://youtu.be/XMXdPQaXUiM?t=43[/video]


Do you know if this fix was applied? I don't see it in my 2019 SEL Premium R-line...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

carenthusiat said:


> Do you know if this fix was applied? I don't see it in my 2019 SEL Premium R-line...


Nope, I’ve had all recent campaigns applied to my 2019 SEL-P R Line


Sent while on the run


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

scirockalot8v said:


> Heated steering wheel. If you have it.
> 
> I have been trying to get the fan speed indicator to work when in Auto. Works on my 17 alltrack. Not on the tig. Goofy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Got it to work with VCDS


----------



## golfer975j (Aug 2, 2019)

When I initially bought my 2019 Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line, I activated the traffic sign recognition via the app. I did not like the European signs appearing so I deactivated the app and now I do not get any speed limit signs on the navigation screen as I first did when I brought the car home. It was just at the dealer and they checked it out and said it's working fine. Apparently they operated the navigation and said all available road signs are appearing. Obviously I was not there to visibly observe this, but when I got the car back last night I drove it on a dozen different roads (while navigating to a destination) and got no speed limit signs. Has anyone else found this to be the case and found a solution??


----------



## pathfin9 (Feb 23, 2016)

Has anyone had problems with the keyboard being disabled for Carplay in Waze and Google Maps? I’ve done both the coding and the app and neither works. I still can’t use the keyboard when in motion. Any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pathfin9 (Feb 23, 2016)

pathfin9 said:


> Has anyone had problems with the keyboard being disabled for Carplay in Waze and Google Maps? I’ve done both the coding and the app and neither works. I still can’t use the keyboard when in motion. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nevermind! I found the solution! Have to look at the nhtsa adaption channels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

pathfin9 said:


> Nevermind! I found the solution! Have to look at the nhtsa adaption channels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who do you do that?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

Hi there, I'm having a few issues with my 2019 Tiguan SEL R-Line with the Jet Black package. I was able to successfully change the number of times the turn signal blinks when I tap the indicator from 3 to 4, as well as opening/closing the windows & sunroof with the key fob. But I'm having a few issues....

1) I can't get the super loud 'Engine on' alert to be disabled when I open the driver door while the car is on. I went through all the steps and the updates were taken successfully but the chime is still there. Do I need to do anything else?

2) I can't get the passenger mirror to dip while in reverse. From what I can tell is since I don't have the auto folding mirrors I don't have the memory function as well, so if the mirrors do dip they wont go back up to their original spot. Am I wrong to believe that the feature should still work my car? The only downside is that I would need to manually readjust the mirror back up. Or does it not work at all?

Bonus: I noticed that I have to hold the unlock/lock button on the key fob for the entire duration until the windows are open/closed. Is it possible to program this so that once they start going I can release the button and start moving away from the car?

Cheers!


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

m_catovic said:


> 2) I can't get the passenger mirror to dip while in reverse. From what I can tell is since I don't have the auto folding mirrors I don't have the memory function as well, so if the mirrors do dip they wont go back up to their original spot. Am I wrong to believe that the feature should still work my car? The only downside is that I would need to manually readjust the mirror back up. Or does it not work at all?


I can help you with this one...It won't work.

The mirrors simply will never return to their original setting. They will dip, and they may go back up, but never all the way to the correct position. You can adjust them manually back to your desired location, but the next time you shift into reverse you'll have to repeat the process all over again.


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> You can adjust them manually back to your desired location, but the next time you shift into reverse you'll have to repeat the process all over again.


So do you mean (assuming I program it correctly, the first time) I go into reverse the dip feature works, I manually reset the mirror back up, and then the next time I go I’m reverse it won’t dip? I’d have to go through the whole programming process again? Or do you mean I’d just need to manually adjust it back up every time? Because right now I can’t get it to even dip once.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

m_catovic said:


> So do you mean (assuming I program it correctly, the first time) I go into reverse the dip feature works, I manually reset the mirror back up, and then the next time I go I’m reverse it won’t dip? I’d have to go through the whole programming process again? Or do you mean I’d just need to manually adjust it back up every time? Because right now I can’t get it to even dip once.


Sorry, I should have been more clear.

The dip will work, but it will not return to the original position - That you'll have to do manually. It may go back up, but never to the original position.
The next time you put it into Reverse, it will automatically dip again - but this time possibly not all the way.
I couldn't decipher any type of pattern from it's erratic behavior. The only certain thing is that you'll always need to manually set it to the desired driving position each time you shift out of Reverse.

For me, there was no way I was going to deal with that hassle so I switched it back to normal.


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear.
> 
> The dip will work, but it will not return to the original position - That you'll have to do manually. It may go back up, but never to the original position.
> The next time you put it into Reverse, it will automatically dip again - but this time possibly not all the way.
> ...



Ahhh, thanks for the clarification! I guess I'll try reprogramming it to see if I can get it to work at least once. Also hoping someone can come around and give me answers to my other bullets.


----------



## Munkoli (Sep 4, 2014)

cogswheel said:


> Security code 19249 worked for me today on the direct throttle response. My Tiguan is 2018 SEL-P 4-motion build date July 2018.


I have an MY2019 and this code doesn't work for enabling direct throttle response. Does anyone have any idea what the code is for a 2019 fwd? I tried the top five ten got locked out. How long is the lockout timer?


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

is ODB11 the only way to stop the car from unlocking all the doors when you put it in park?


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

For the throttle response tweak on mine is doesn't say Driver A & B but says indirect and direct. I assume switching it to Direct is the same thing?


----------



## Munkoli (Sep 4, 2014)

DanSan said:


> For the throttle response tweak on mine is doesn't say Driver A & B but says indirect and direct. I assume switching it to Direct is the same thing?


Yes it is the same, but if yours is also a 2019, without the login code it can't be done.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Munkoli said:


> Yes it is the same, but if yours is also a 2019, without the login code it can't be done.


i didnt have any issue getting to the setting but i didnt change it so not sure if it requires some sort of security access. is there an issue trying to do this on 2019's (which i have).


Edit:

Figured out how to turn off the auto unlock when putting into park.

-Central Electronics (09)
- ZV Autolock (was at the bottom)
- Autounlock NAR - set to not active.

Car now locks at between 8-10mph but doesnt unlock when i park it. Can still open doors to get out but wont only outside entry.

Edit 2:
Well that didnt last long...drove to the store real quick, it didnt unlock when i parked at the store. Drove home, parked the car, boom it unlocked all the doors. back to the drawing board.

Edit 3:
need to do more testing but appears it only unlocks all the doors when im using the parking break. if i don't use it none of the doors unlock when putting into park.


----------



## Nitr01 (Jan 5, 2019)

1054521247 said:


> i have the same problem before but i reversed the code and re enabled it worked.


I'm having the same issue on a 19 SE. Windows shut but won't open with the remote any thoughts?

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

anyone know if its possible to adjust the sensitivity of the auto headlights? These things kick on and off way too early, its like every tree branch i drive under they immediately punch on and then off again. People must think im flashing them like crazy, it also makes my android auto screen kick switch from day to night mode like crazy


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> anyone know if its possible to adjust the sensitivity of the auto headlights? These things kick on and off way too early, its like every tree branch i drive under they immediately punch on and then off again. People must think im flashing them like crazy, it also makes my android auto screen kick switch from day to night mode like crazy


Did you go into the Car Settings and check your light settings and see if it’s set to early or late?


Sent while on the run


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did you go into the Car Settings and check your light settings and see if it’s set to early or late?
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


first thing i checked, there is no option for this (at least from what i saw)


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did you go into the Car Settings and check your light settings and see if it’s set to early or late?
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


I think the setting you're referring to is for the AFS (Adaptive Front Lighting System). 
AFAIK there is no way to adjust the auto headlight sensitivity in the cars settings menu or with VAG/OBDeleven. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> I think the setting you're referring to is for the AFS (Adaptive Front Lighting System).
> AFAIK there is no way to adjust the auto headlight sensitivity in the cars settings menu or with VAG/OBDeleven.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


This right here: 










Turn on time as discussed in other threads for people complaining lights turn on too early. If this doesn’t fix it, I’d have the dealer calibrate or check the sensor. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> This right here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont recall seeing this setting when i checked yesterday. You have an SEL-P so there might be a different setting for halogen vs LED headlights. I will double check though. You just went to the car menu, then settings and then picked lighting from the list?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> I dont recall seeing this setting when i checked yesterday. You have an SEL-P so there might be a different setting for halogen vs LED headlights. I will double check though. You just went to the car menu, then settings and then picked lighting from the list?


Correct, car menu, settings, lighting and then this. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Correct, car menu, settings, lighting and then this.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Doesn't exist on my SE trim. Went into this setting and it's nowhere to be found. Most likely an SEL-P setting due to the LED lights.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Yeah, I had those settings on my Autobahn GTI, but they are not on my Tiguan SE.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> This right here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting - you appear to have an extra menu selection - I don't have the Light Assist option. '18 Tiguan Highline (Canada) - Auto Led headlights etc. 

That said the menu structure would suggest that the option to go from Early to Late applies to the AFS and not the auto headlight turn on time. 









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> Interesting - you appear to have an extra menu selection - I don't have the Light Assist option. '18 Tiguan Highline (Canada) - Auto Led headlights etc.
> 
> That said the menu structure would suggest that the option to go from Early to Late applies to the AFS and not the auto headlight turn on time.
> 
> ...


You’d think but from my understanding from what I’ve seen others chiming in on other posts is that it applies to the light sensitivity for turning the lights on and off. Lights need to be on first in order for AFS to work. Faster they’re on, the faster they work their magic. 

Also some of my additional settings are code tweaks through VCDS. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## tthacker32 (Aug 13, 2019)

Hey, does anyone know if there is a way to program the key fob button for the trunk, on the 7-seaters, to close and not just open? Also, do you know if there is a way to program the driver door button to close the trunk as well? I don't use the 3rd row at all. Thanks.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

tthacker32 said:


> Hey, does anyone know if there is a way to program the key fob button for the trunk, on the 7-seaters, to close and not just open? Also, do you know if there is a way to program the driver door button to close the trunk as well? I don't use the 3rd row at all. Thanks.


This is currently not possible.


----------



## nickn066 (Sep 22, 2018)

tthacker32 said:


> Hey, does anyone know if there is a way to program the key fob button for the trunk, on the 7-seaters, to close and not just open? Also, do you know if there is a way to program the driver door button to close the trunk as well? I don't use the 3rd row at all. Thanks.


If you have a VCP or know someone who has a VCP they can upload the 5 seat dataset.

I've done this to my SEL-P 7 seater and the only downside is, you no longer get seat belt alerts for the 3rd row.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> This is currently not possible.





tthacker32 said:


> Also, do you know if there is a way to program the driver door button to close the trunk as well? I don't use the 3rd row at all. Thanks.


On my Arteon with power tailgate, if I hold the interior hatch button (pulling up on it just like the tiguan), it will close from inside. You have to hold it the whole time though. Maybe try that?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You’d think but from my understanding from what I’ve seen others chiming in on other posts is that it applies to the light sensitivity for turning the lights on and off. Lights need to be on first in order for AFS to work. Faster they’re on, the faster they work their magic.
> 
> Also some of my additional settings are code tweaks through VCDS.
> 
> ...





rph2004 said:


> Interesting - you appear to have an extra menu selection - I don't have the Light Assist option. '18 Tiguan Highline (Canada) - Auto Led headlights etc.
> 
> That said the menu structure would suggest that the option to go from Early to Late applies to the AFS and not the auto headlight turn on time.
> 
> ...


Yeah that sensitivity setting is for the auto lights, not AFS. I had the same setting on my Jetta and Atlas which both didn't have AFS.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Anyone have the coding so I can lock and unlock the vehicle when it's running from outside? Tried the Mk7 coding but it's not working. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

D3Audi said:


> Anyone have the coding so I can lock and unlock the vehicle when it's running from outside? Tried the Mk7 coding but it's not working.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


should be:

1) Goto Cent.Elec 09
2) Security 31347
3) Goto Adaption 10
4) Search “ZV allgemein-Funk bei Klemme 15 ein”
5) Default “not active” set to “active”


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I go over the speed limit with sign recognition on, but I don’t have speed warning turned on in the MIB. Maybe that’s your issue with hearing chimes and dings?
> 
> I also don’t have any issues reading speed limit signs, the style is shown in a European style across the top of the AID next to the time. Now if you have road sign detection in the center area of the AID, you may see this:
> 
> ...


Can you please provide your coding that worked for the speed limit sign recognition? Do you have nav? What about digital display? Thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

KarstGeo said:


> Can you please provide your coding that worked for the speed limit sign recognition? Do you have nav? What about digital display? Thanks!


Yes I have Nav, and that is a Digital Display per the picture taken from my vehicle. 

1. Go into Module 5F Information Electronics
2. Select Adaptations, then Vehicle_Functions_List_BAP_Gen2
3. Select menu_display_road_sign_identification_0x21, (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition_0x21) and set to Enabled
4. Select Adaptions, Vehicle_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu
5. Select menu_display_road_sign_identification (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition), set to Enabled
6. Go Back
7. Select Coding, and then select Byte 24, activate Bit 6
8. Go into Module A5 - Front Sensor Driver Assistance
9. Security Access – Access Code 20103
10. Select Coding, and then select Byte 16, activate Bit 4
11. Go into Module 17 Instruments
12. Select Coding, then Byte 5, active bit 2
13. Go back into Module A5 - Front Sensor Driver Assistance
14. Security Access – Access Code 20103
15. Select Adaptations, then Road sign detection fusion mode, and change to Road Sign Detection (default is Road Sign Fusion)
16. Press and hold infotainment device power button to reboot the infotainment system

ANOTHER VERSION

I have an SEL-P and the speed limit info does work for me. Codes need to be changed on modules 5F, A5 and 17. If you have an SEL-P, I am not sure why your A5 module would be different than others.

Instructions are listed below:

1. Go into Module 5F Information Electronics
2. Security Access – Access Code 20103
3. Select Adaptations, then Vehicle_Functions_List_BAP_Gen2
4. Select menu_display_road_sign_identification_0x21, (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition_0x21) and set to Enabled
5. Select Adaptions, Vehicle_Function_Adaptations_Gen2-menu
6. Select menu_display_road_sign_identification (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition), set to Enabled
7. Go Back
8. Select Coding, and then select Byte 24, activate Bit 6
9. Go into Module A5 - Front Sensor Driver Assistance
10. Security Access – Access Code 20103
11. Select Coding, and then select Byte 16, activate Bit 4
12. Go into Module 17 Instruments
13. Select Coding, then Byte 5, active bit 2
14. Go back into Module A5 - Front Sensor Driver Assistance
15. Security Access – Access Code 20103
16. Select Adaptations, then Road sign detection fusion mode, and change to Road Sign Detection. The original is Road Sign Fusion
17. Press and hold infotainment device power button to reboot the infotainment system



Sent while on the run


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yes I have Nav, and that is a Digital Display per the picture taken from my vehicle.
> 
> 1. Go into Module 5F Information Electronics
> 2. Select Adaptations, then Vehicle_Functions_List_BAP_Gen2
> ...


Ok great, curious if navi and hte digital dash are required for this to work. I'm looking at this for an Atlas SEL so no digital dash/navi.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

KarstGeo said:


> Ok great, curious if navi and hte digital dash are required for this to work. I'm looking at this for an Atlas SEL so no digital dash/navi.


I couldn’t tell you, maybe someone here knows. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## vwguy97 (Oct 3, 2019)

*Buying OBDEleven*

Hey everyone, I'm new here! I was wondering if someone could steer me in the right direction regarding using OBDeleven! 

I have an '18 Tiguan SEL P and am wanting to add the traffic sign recognition, Active Lane Centering, and the 3D option for 360* camera. Do I need to buy the dongle and just credits or do I need to buy the Pro Activation License or do I have to buy all 3? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

vwguy97 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new here! I was wondering if someone could steer me in the right direction regarding using OBDeleven!
> 
> I have an '18 Tiguan SEL P and am wanting to add the traffic sign recognition, Active Lane Centering, and the 3D option for 360* camera. Do I need to buy the dongle and just credits or do I need to buy the Pro Activation License or do I have to buy all 3? Thank you in advance!!


just buy the pro version with the dongle. will save you a lot of headaches and wasted $$


----------



## vwguy97 (Oct 3, 2019)

DanSan said:


> just buy the pro version with the dongle. will save you a lot of headaches and wasted $$


Thank you!!


----------



## Andy A (Dec 25, 2018)

Real new to all this so please forgive my newbishness. 

Sorry if I missed it somewhere but is it possible to disable infotainment center lockouts for certain functions while driving? I know in reading thru the vcds thread it was possible, just did not see anything about obdeleven.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Andy A said:


> Real new to all this so please forgive my newbishness.
> 
> Sorry if I missed it somewhere but is it possible to disable infotainment center lockouts for certain functions while driving? I know in reading thru the vcds thread it was possible, just did not see anything about obdeleven.


worst case, you can just long code it with ODB11. I believe i saw it somewhere you can undo the lock for nav while driving. I've been looking for something that would let me use more Android Auto functions while driving. Also adding bluetooth devices to the radio


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Andy A said:


> Real new to all this so please forgive my newbishness.
> 
> Sorry if I missed it somewhere but is it possible to disable infotainment center lockouts for certain functions while driving? I know in reading thru the vcds thread it was possible, just did not see anything about obdeleven.


You can. 

The VCDS instructions and OBDeleven instructions are 80% similar, so with a little bit of common sense and guesswork you should be able to transpose one set of instructions to the other. They are both changing the same things essentially. 

I think my first post had obd11 instructions? It's absolutely possible, I did it on mine with obdeleven.


----------



## Andy A (Dec 25, 2018)

Thanks DanSan & inv4zn, I have been researching it somemore and found the steps for doing it to the Atlas, not sure how it correlates to the Tiguan. I am assuming it is similar.
For the Atlas it is 


1/ Select Control Unit: 5F Information Control Unit
2/ Select Adaptations
3/ Select Locked menu contents
4/ Change everything that is "blocked" to "non_blocked

I was also looking at this adaptation for keeping the fog lights on when the high beams are on. The first part is clear to me but I am somewhat confused about the meaning of the last part which mentions keeping the fogs on with standard main beams (ie.not just on the flash setting) 

19- Central Electronics
16- Security code 31347
10- Adaptations

Left side
8 Leuchte12NL LB45 Lichtfunktion C 12 “not active” > Nebellicht links
9 Leuchte 12NL LB45 Lichtfunktion D 12 “not active” > Lichthupe generell
10 Leuchte 12NL LB45 Dimmwert CD12 “0” > 127
11 Leuchte 12 NL LB45 Dimming Direction CD 12 “maximize” > maximize

Right side
8 Leuchte 13NL RB5 Lichtfunktion C 13 “not active” > Nebellicht rechts
9 Leuchte 13NL RB5 Lichtfunktion D13 “not active” > Lichthupe generell
10 Leuchte 13NL RB5 Dimmwert CD 13 “0” > 127
11 Leuchte 13NL RB5 Dimming direction CD 13 “maximize” > maximize

If you want the front fog lights come on with standard main beam (i.e. not just on the flash setting). 
(8)-Leuchte12NL LB45-Lichtfunktion C 12 > not active > “left high beam”
(8)-Leuchte13NL RB5-Lichtfunktion C 13 > not active > “right high beam”


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Screenshots of my current coding.
To the best of my knowledge highs and fogs come on with flash to pass and fogs stay or come on with highs.
Hope this helps.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy A (Dec 25, 2018)

Thanks rph2004, that does help.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

One of my pet peeves was that you couldn't lock the car from the trunk. Well thanks to LSIII, we now can using the easy close function. 

Channel B7 ACC/Start Auth
Security Access Code 20103
Adaptions
Byte9_VIP
easy close locking, not active to active

Now when you press the easy close button (the one where you walk away and it closes), it will lock as well. 

There was also a setting called kick to close but I didn't play with it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> One of my pet peeves was that you couldn't lock the car from the trunk. Well thanks to LSIII, we now can using the easy close function.
> 
> Channel B7 ACC/Start Auth
> Security Access Code 20103
> ...


ice4life, was it you and I that tried the kick to close on the Tiguan? I’ll try this later today and report back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> ice4life, was it you and I that tried the kick to close on the Tiguan? I’ll try this later today and report back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't messed with it. I thought I remember people saying it couldn't be done even when coded so who knows. I wouldn't use it anyway.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> ice4life, was it you and I that tried the kick to close on the Tiguan? I’ll try this later today and report back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I was the one who brought it up first time. I noticed it when i retrofitted easy close/ open to our Tiguan. You mentioned trying it but it did not work. I did not attempt since you mentioned it did not work. 


I also enabled door lock via easy close but never explicitly shared it. Did not know people care about it, now i know. 

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OEMplusCC said:


> I think I was the one who brought it up first time. I noticed it when i retrofitted easy close/ open to our Tiguan. You mentioned trying it but it did not work. I did not attempt since you mentioned it did not work.
> 
> 
> I also enabled door lock via easy close but never explicitly shared it. Did not know people care about it, now i know.
> ...


Good to know, wasn’t sure since didn’t have time to look back through the thread if this was hiding somewhere else which might enable it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Saw this for the 2020, makes me wonder can it be done in coding for the 2019 model?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> One of my pet peeves was that you couldn't lock the car from the trunk. Well thanks to LSIII, we now can using the easy close function.
> 
> Channel B7 ACC/Start Auth
> Security Access Code 20103
> ...


Ok, made changes to both and also went into 09 to change kick to close from not installed to installed. No change. In this thread, it looks like I need to take a look in 6D maybe. Doubt it will work. 

https://forums.ross-tech.com/showth...eon-is-quot-Kick-to-Close-quot-possible/page2

When I tap the easy close, I do get the audible noise and the doors lock which is nice. Thank you!

*just thinking, I love this mod, but my wife likes to keep her keys inside her purse in the car or in the cup holder. Especially when she’s home visiting her family. Country living means doors are unlocked, keys in cup holders and front doors to houses unlocked. All it takes for me is a run to the store or something, keys in cup holder, stuff in the trunk and we know what happens. I can see this being a disaster for me, ha. Considering we have two little ones. 

I will look into 6D, test for everyone and report back if I can get kick to close to work. But will disable this mod though for obvious reasons. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok, made changes to both and also went into 09 to change kick to close from not installed to installed. No change. In this thread, it looks like I need to take a look in 6D maybe. Doubt it will work.
> 
> https://forums.ross-tech.com/showth...eon-is-quot-Kick-to-Close-quot-possible/page2
> 
> ...


Well if its coming for 2020 we can just get adaptation channels and compare differences. I will be interested in enabling that as well.

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OEMplusCC said:


> Well if its coming for 2020 we can just get adaptation channels and compare differences. I will be interested in enabling that as well.
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


Per the thread wonder if VCP will be needed. Need someone to see what model module per what’s discussed in the thread also if possible? 

Will take a look at 6D either late tonight or tomorrow morning. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2019)

*unable to change Text, do have 5F control unit*

Hello, i tried the below. I don't have a 5F control unit.

2018 tiguan highline (Canada)

- Enter address/text while driving
1. Control Unit 5F
2. Security Access 20103
3. Adaptations
4. Search “Locked”, change all values from Blocked to Non_Blocked
5. Long Coding
6. Go to Byte 23
7. Uncheck all items (value for Byte 23 should be 00)
*Credit for u/martiansoldier for last 3 steps. Now verified working.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Saw this for the 2020, makes me wonder can it be done in coding for the 2019 model?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I coded SKODA KODIAQ, work without problem. But Skoda do not have EASY CLOSE button.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Saw this for the 2020, makes me wonder can it be done in coding for the 2019 model?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This got me thinking, is VW going to keep the 'easy close' button for 2020 model now that you can close with your foot? I guess we will just have to wait until 2020 Premium starts showing up


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok, made changes to both and also went into 09 to change kick to close from not installed to installed. No change. In this thread, it looks like I need to take a look in 6D maybe. Doubt it will work.
> 
> https://forums.ross-tech.com/showth...eon-is-quot-Kick-to-Close-quot-possible/page2
> 
> ...



Interesting, I should see if it works on the Arteon. Also, I think with kessy if you try to lock the doors with the key in the car it reopens. I could be wrong but I thought that was the case.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Interesting, I should see if it works on the Arteon. Also, I think with kessy if you try to lock the doors with the key in the car it reopens. I could be wrong but I thought that was the case.


I’m afraid that happens not when I’m there, but when I’m 200 miles away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TigCanChris (Nov 2, 2019)

This is really awesome thread ! I've just ordered the PRO, cant wait to start some mods !

Question, one thing I find really annoying but haven't seen a coding fix is the engine shutoff when stopped. I know you can manually disable it each time you start the car but is there a way to disable it permanently? I have a 2019 Highline/R-Line


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TigCanChris said:


> This is really awesome thread ! I've just ordered the PRO, cant wait to start some mods !
> 
> Question, one thing I find really annoying but haven't seen a coding fix is the engine shutoff when stopped. I know you can manually disable it each time you start the car but is there a way to disable it permanently? I have a 2019 Highline/R-Line


Manual coding.
Module 19 Gateway --> Start/stop start voltage limit --> change voltage from 7.6 V to 12.1 V


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Following up on easy close/kick to close. Looked in 6D for anything with kick to close and not seeing anything in there for my 2019 Tig. So while two pieces in coding are present looks like either we don’t have the correct module or possibly the incorrect firmware. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KojiGTR (Nov 7, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Hello, i tried the below. I don't have a 5F control unit.
> 
> 2018 tiguan highline (Canada)
> 
> ...


I have an AID V2 and I also don't have the 5F Control Unit, how did you do it?


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Probably a silly suggestion but you guys are updating the actual OBDeleven app, right? They update the app regularly.


----------



## NavFlyer (Jun 9, 2011)

*Parking sensors to trigger camera?*

Is there any way at all to initiate the camera display to be triggered by the proximity sensors, instead of the reverse gear or the camera button?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

NavFlyer said:


> Is there any way at all to initiate the camera display to be triggered by the proximity sensors, instead of the reverse gear or the camera button?


I like this idea, but may become annoying if let’s say you’re sitting in a busy parking lot with cars and people walking by or a busy side street and you’re just sitting there for awhile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NavFlyer (Jun 9, 2011)

*My truck does this.*

My truck (Nissan) works this way and it is so much better. Once triggered, the camera stays on until shut down or speed increases. It works and I cannot wrap my head around why all manufacturers do not do this.


----------



## TigCanChris (Nov 2, 2019)

I added active lane assist to my 2019 Tiguan and it works great. I tried the following coding to extend the time before it prompts for driver steering input but I'm unable to find the setting "channel deactivation threshold driver activity" in the menus. Can someone confirm if this tweak works? Thanks.


Drivers Reaction Adjustment (Car must be fitted with Camera)
Adjusts the sensitivity in which the car will alert the driver due to lack of steering input.
Select Control unit A5 (camera)
Security access
Enter unlock code 20103
Adaptation
Select channel deactivation threshold driver activity
Value adjust accordingly Default: medium options: early, middle, late


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It does, you’ll get about 15 seconds before the car chimes and asks you to take over steering and if you don’t or don’t grip the wheel hard enough you get one last warning of Please take over steering! and I understand if you don’t the car will slow or stop (not trying to test this out) so I’ll let someone else confirm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TigCanChris (Nov 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> It does, you’ll get about 15 seconds before the car chimes and asks you to take over steering and if you don’t or don’t grip the wheel hard enough you get one last warning of Please take over steering! and I understand if you don’t the car will slow or stop (not trying to test this out) so I’ll let someone else confirm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was able to find the A5 section, although on mine it's not called camera, it's called driver assist or something like that. Under the adaptation section there is no setting for "channel deactivation threshold driver activity". Maybe the 2019s are different?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have a 2019 SEL-P R-Line and this is the coding I used. Did you reboot your MIB?

Drivers Reaction Adjustment (Car must be fitted with Camera)
Adjusts the sensitivity in which the car will alert the driver due to lack of steering input.

Select Control unit A5 (camera)
Security access
Enter unlock code 20103
Adaptation
Select channel deactivation threshold driver activity
Value adjust accordingly Default: medium options: early, middle, late

Read more: http://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/4908/tiguan-mk2-coding-adaptations#ixzz5fuRwW3gD



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TigCanChris (Nov 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I have a 2019 SEL-P R-Line and this is the coding I used. Did you reboot your MIB?
> 
> Drivers Reaction Adjustment (Car must be fitted with Camera)
> Adjusts the sensitivity in which the car will alert the driver due to lack of steering input.
> ...


Thanks for checking. My car is somehow different as I don't even see that option listed in the obdeleven app. Maybe the Canadian versions are slightly different? I'm definitely not seeing the options listed in this tweak, I'll plug in and take some screenshots tomorrow.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Sweeping Needles:
I've got most of the coding working that I want, the one major one I can't is the ability to sweep the needles on my 2019 Highline R (Canada). Because they did a mid year refresh to the digital dash the display is a little "simpler". The new digital dash has the temp and fuel on the outsides of the dash and the design of the dials is very simplified....with that I've tried coding the "staging" as active but it won't take. I was able to get it to "on" and even reset some of the options in the system to get it to take but no go on the sweeping needles. Anyone else with the new digital dash get this to work?

Can see the comparison of the digital dash in this thread: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9300871-Dash-display&p=113072773&viewfull=1#post113072773

Fog Light Behaviour:
Also, I've coded my fogs to stay on with high beams but would really like to figure out how to have the switch pulled out for fogs on with the dial in the AUTO position such that the lights only come on automatically at sunset as per normal but the fogs come on as well, rather than having to always turn them on. Would be good to set them up to be on as DRLs with the LED strip DRLs as well - or at least have that option, then the auto on headlights work as normal....something along those lines. The 2013 Audi S4 I had would work that way, in fact it would keep the fogs on with the headlights as a going home and leaving home feature which was nice.


----------



## TigCanChris (Nov 2, 2019)

mattchatr said:


> Sweeping Needles:
> I've got most of the coding working that I want, the one major one I can't is the ability to sweep the needles on my 2019 Highline R (Canada). Because they did a mid year refresh to the digital dash the display is a little "simpler". The new digital dash has the temp and fuel on the outsides of the dash and the design of the dials is very simplified....with that I've tried coding the "staging" as active but it won't take. I was able to get it to "on" and even reset some of the options in the system to get it to take but no go on the sweeping needles. Anyone else with the new digital dash get this to work?
> 
> Can see the comparison of the digital dash in this thread: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9300871-Dash-display&p=113072773&viewfull=1#post113072773
> ...


Are you able to share the coding for the fog lights on with high beams? 

Can you see my post above and let me know if you see those options, I think we have the same Canadian new version dash which may explain why I'm not seeing some of the options mentioned in this thread.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Fogs on with highs... 




Triple6 said:


> Hope this helps
> 
> 19- Central Electronics
> 16- Security code 31347
> ...


Also this... 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?p=113870787


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

rph2004 said:


> Fogs on with highs...
> 
> 
> Also this...
> ...


Yes, thats the coding that I used to get it to work (the link above with the images of OBD11 versus the other items listed above worked for me). Just need to figure out how to get the regular AUTO headlight function to work with the fog light switch on as well (so everything doesn't come on when I turn the fogs on until sunset).


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

mattchatr said:


> Yes, thats the coding that I used to get it to work (the link above with the images of OBD11 versus the other items listed above worked for me). Just need to figure out how to get the regular AUTO headlight function to work with the fog light switch on as well (so everything doesn't come on when I turn the fogs on until sunset).


Sorry I misread your original post.
Wonder if this would work?

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?p=109529705

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## TigCanChris (Nov 2, 2019)

I saw this in another thread somewhere, can someone assist with the coding to get this version of the digital cockpit on my 2019 Tiguan? Any assistance is greatly appreciated. Thanks.



https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DQDZed1S3ZJp03zqp3INXhZxLIfXPzrC/view


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

TigCanChris said:


> I saw this in another thread somewhere, can someone assist with the coding to get this version of the digital cockpit on my 2019 Tiguan? Any assistance is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Image isn’t coming through 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TigCanChris (Nov 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Image isn’t coming through
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I tried again and used a link, hopefully that works. Been a while since I've posted pics in a forum.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Where did you see it? Have a link to potentially the site that has the image?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TigCanChris (Nov 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Where did you see it? Have a link to potentially the site that has the image?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just screen captured the pic but don't recall the link. I know they didn't post the coding, they just said they changed their vehicle to that version.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2019)

*A Couple of questions*

Hi There,

a couple of questions:

1. i don't seem to have a 5F control module in OBDeleven. i have updated the app. could it be called something different?

2. Is there a way to have the interior lights come on after I turn the car off? Could stay on for a specific period of time. Tired of sitting in the dark.

thanks


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> 1. i don't seem to have a 5F control module in OBDeleven. i have updated the app. could it be called something different?



What are you looking for or looking to change exactly?




[email protected] said:


> 2. Is there a way to have the interior lights come on after I turn the car off? Could stay on for a specific period of time. Tired of sitting in the dark.



I have yet to see anyone solve this issue but see it as being a serious design flaw. 



Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

rph2004 said:


> Sorry I misread your original post.
> Wonder if this would work?
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?p=109529705
> ...


Hey some good stuff in this link, I'll give it a try later this week.....thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2019)

I am wanting to try the following (taken from page 1 of this thread).

*Enter address/text while driving*
1. Control Unit 5F
2. Security Access 20103
3. Adaptations
4. Search “Locked”, change all values from Blocked to Non_Blocked
5. Long Coding
6. Go to Byte 23
7. Uncheck all items (value for Byte 23 should be 00)
*Credit for u/martiansoldier for last 3 steps. Now verified working.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I am wanting to try the following (taken from page 1 of this thread).
> 
> *Enter address/text while driving*
> 1. Control Unit 5F
> ...


Doesn't the adaptation just change the long coding? Why would you need to do both?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If you want to do the same for android auto or Apple CarPlay, same module and look for NHTSA. 

Change CarPlay no soft keyboard from activated to not activated

For Android auto change no text input from activated to not activated










Notice the keyboard icon next to the microphone (pic taken while driving)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2019)

This is what is written on page 1 of this thread as a working option by people that are much smarter than me.


----------



## Andy A (Dec 25, 2018)

Has anyone tried doing the "fuel refill quantity"? The Atlas odb eleven thread shows it as being possible on the Atlas.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Andy A said:


> Has anyone tried doing the "fuel refill quantity"? The Atlas odb eleven thread shows it as being possible on the Atlas.


Didn't work for me. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It’s in long coding - 


Refuel quantity on AID as one of Driving data options:

Module 17 -> Coding -> Byte 10 -> Bit 4 activated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy A (Dec 25, 2018)

Okay will give it a shot, thanks.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I find it’s about 1.3 to 1.8 gallons off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I find it’s about 1.3 to 1.8 gallons off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine has been surprisingly accurate on the Arteon. I use it a lot to calculate what my fuel costs will be when at the pump.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Might have to do a reset, saw someone mentioned doing that and driving for 20 miles should help. Just got to find that post. I think it’s under the MPG thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

mattchatr said:


> Hey some good stuff in this link, I'll give it a try later this week.....thanks again!


Winner winner chicken dinner, that did the trick...thanks for the link again.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

NP glad you got it sorted!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## KojiGTR (Nov 7, 2019)

I have a 2019 Tiguan R Line with the updated cluster (AID V2) and my ODBeleven doesn't show the 5F Control Unit. I want to activate the Lane Assist, and the tutorials shows that I need to access 5F.
The 2019 versions doesn't have this control unit at all?


----------



## TigCanChris (Nov 2, 2019)

I have a 2019 Tiguan and I used the following and it worked perfectly... I already had lane assist from the factory.

- Adaptive Lane Tracking
1. Control Unit A5
2. Security Access 20103
3. Long Coding: Point_of_intervention late -> early (setting via menu)




KojiGTR said:


> I have a 2019 Tiguan R Line with the updated cluster (AID V2) and my ODBeleven doesn't show the 5F Control Unit. I want to activate the Lane Assist, and the tutorials shows that I need to access 5F.
> The 2019 versions doesn't have this control unit at all?


----------



## KojiGTR (Nov 7, 2019)

TigCanChris said:


> I have a 2019 Tiguan and I used the following and it worked perfectly... I already had lane assist from the factory.
> 
> - Adaptive Lane Tracking
> 1. Control Unit A5
> ...


I tried that before but still no luck.
My car didn't came with Lane Assist activated from the factory.
Also there's no App in OBDeleven that I can buy to activate this feature. There's only "Lane assist warning level" and "Lane assist wheel vibration"


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

KojiGTR said:


> There's no App in OBDeleven that I can buy to activate this feature.


There use to be but it has since been removed. My guess is because it actually didn't work because there was one step that wasn't correct and needed to be changed manually. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

KojiGTR said:


> I tried that before but still no luck.
> My car didn't came with Lane Assist activated from the factory.
> Also there's no App in OBDeleven that I can buy to activate this feature. There's only "Lane assist warning level" and "Lane assist wheel vibration"


If your car doesn't have lane assist it doesn't have the windshield camera and therefore you can't just activate these functions (including adaptive Lane tracking). That also explains the lack of the A5 driver assistance module as it is for the windshield camera.


----------



## KojiGTR (Nov 7, 2019)

ice4life said:


> If your car doesn't have lane assist it doesn't have the windshield camera and therefore you can't just activate these functions (including adaptive Lane tracking). That also explains the lack of the A5 driver assistance module as it is for the windshield camera.


I activated the Traffic Sign Assist and it's working, so I think I have the windshield camera.
It's module 5F that it doesn't show at my OBDeleven, A5 it's available.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

KojiGTR said:


> I activated the Traffic Sign Assist and it's working, so I think I have the windshield camera.
> It's module 5F that it doesn't show at my OBDeleven, A5 it's available.


Interesting. Which trim level do you have, and what year?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Could it be using GPS data in lieu of a camera?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Could it be using GPS data in lieu of a camera?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I think it is truly live via the camera. Plus the video of travel asisst which lists it, shows it using the camera to scan the signs.


----------



## KojiGTR (Nov 7, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Interesting. Which trim level do you have, and what year?


2019 R-Line with AID V2
I'm from Brazil, this is the flagship model of Tiguan.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

KojiGTR said:


> 2019 R-Line with AID V2
> I'm from Brazil, this is the flagship model of Tiguan.


I built it on the Brazilian site, and it doesn't list the camera or lane assist on the top trim R-Line 350. Take a look at the windshield and see if the camera is there, it would be above the rain sensor similar to this photo:










Since you have dynamic road sign info, I would think you have the camera. Not sure why 5f wouldn't show though. That's a major module. Having said that, I noticed that my 56 module( radio) was identical to 5f in every way. So see if you have that module.


----------



## KojiGTR (Nov 7, 2019)

ice4life said:


> I built it on the Brazilian site, and it doesn't list the camera or lane assist on the top trim R-Line 350. Take a look at the windshield and see if the camera is there, it would be above the rain sensor similar to this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes there is a camera above the rain sensor exactly like in the picture.
Module 56 is available for me. I'll connect to the car and check later, thanks a lot.


----------



## KojiGTR (Nov 7, 2019)

There was an update for OBDeleven and when I connect to the car the 5F module appeared.
But I think it's a little bit different from the tutorials that I see. Some Adaptation channels are missing or doesn't exist at all for me.
Still no luck to activate Lane Assist.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Saw this for the 2020, makes me wonder can it be done in coding for the 2019 model?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2020 SEL-P R-Line has a single button back there- I think it is one or the other function (kick to close, or easy close)


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> ice4life said:
> 
> 
> > One of my pet peeves was that you couldn't lock the car from the trunk. Well thanks to LSIII, we now can using the easy close function.
> ...


Kick to close requires install of another sensor. FYI.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Gauge sweep not working 2019 SEL R Line...

Is there a secret to getting this to work via the app on IOS? Has anyone else ran into this? Using OBD11 via IOS so long coding is out of the question at the moment. 

Activated function, everything processed and saved properly per the app, turned ignition off and back on, no needle sweep. 😞


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

zimmie2652 said:


> Gauge sweep not working 2019 SEL R Line...
> 
> Is there a secret to getting this to work via the app on IOS? Has anyone else ran into this? Using OBD11 via IOS so long coding is out of the question at the moment.
> 
> Activated function, everything processed and saved properly per the app, turned ignition off and back on, no needle sweep. 😞


I don't think it works with the 19s and the new display. Check the Vag-Com thread I believe it's discussed in detail there. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

rph2004 said:


> zimmie2652 said:
> 
> 
> > Gauge sweep not working 2019 SEL R Line...
> ...


Aw, gee whiz. That’s a bummer.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

I got the needle sweep working on my lowly SE model, so it certainly should work for you!

Control unit 17 (dashboard)
Long coding: byte 1, activate bit 0


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

zimmie2652 said:


> Aw, gee whiz. That’s a bummer.


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?p=113927715

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

azgman said:


> I got the needle sweep working on my lowly SE model, so it certainly should work for you!
> 
> Control unit 17 (dashboard)
> Long coding: byte 1, activate bit 0


The SE doesn't have the digital cockpit. As for the digital cockpit, it only works on the original digital cockpit, not the new version.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

I’ve been trying to code the blind spot light to be brighter but for the life of me I can’t find the code. I have a 18 SEL-P. Anyone able to offer me some help? 

Thank you  

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

moveingfaster said:


> I’ve been trying to code the blind spot light to be brighter but for the life of me I can’t find the code. I have a 18 SEL-P. Anyone able to offer me some help?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


Blind Spot Indicator Intensity

09
Adaptations
Turn Signal Control
Warnblinktastersuchbeleuchtung Grundwert (I searched for Grundwert)
Default is 6%, upped mine to 50%

There’s dispute on it this actually works due to the translation. Some day they’ve noticed the difference, while others say it’s not for the BSM indicators. I will say my wife, who doesn’t know what I’ve coded, mentioned that they were brighter to her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Blind Spot Indicator Intensity
> 
> 09
> Adaptations
> ...


For the life of my I can’t find this code. I’ve searched several times. Anyone have a idea where else I can look?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

moveingfaster said:


> For the life of my I can’t find this code. I’ve searched several times. Anyone have a idea where else I can look?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can’t find it on OBDeleven either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

moveingfaster said:


> For the life of my I can’t find this code. I’ve searched several times. Anyone have a idea where else I can look?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This should help.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> This should help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I’ll try that now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> This should help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found it! 

Thank you for your help 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmitchell2 (Nov 11, 2016)

anyone know how to make the steering weight heavier than the stock options? My GTI steering wheel is much heavier than the tiguan's in "dynamic/sport"


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

gmitchell2 said:


> anyone know how to make the steering weight heavier than the stock options? My GTI steering wheel is much heavier than the tiguan's in "dynamic/sport"


Not sure if this helps, but noticed steering is heavier with XDS set to strong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

gmitchell2 said:


> anyone know how to make the steering weight heavier than the stock options? My GTI steering wheel is much heavier than the tiguan's in "dynamic/sport"


You need another dataset in 44 module. VCP can help you. You can change stock dataset to Tiguan, Golf R, Audi RS and another.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

rph2004 said:


> This should help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't find this on my 2019 Highline.


----------



## MUG318 (Nov 13, 2003)

Used ODB11 app to enable lock when all doors closed and all key fobs are outside of the car. Very cool indeed but for one thing...

I stopped my car in my driveway to pick up something. Got out of the car with the engine running. While I did not close the door, the door closed on its own due to the slope of the driveway. Car locked. Picked up my object and went to get into the car and no way, the car said. Engine running. Radio playing. No button on the remote would open any door or hatch. Had to get out the emergency key and unlock the car. 

Another interesting aspect of this was that the folding mirrors didn't fold as they do normally when the engine is off and the car is locked.

I'm not quite sure I want to disable this feature because it is so cool to just close the door and walk away. 

Anyone else run into this or any other anomaly related to this function?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

By chance did you enable lock on slam (think I’ve seen it called that)? I can only guess if the door is shut hard enough the doors lock, that’s why it’s been referenced that way. If you have, might explain what you’ve experienced. 

I enabled the function of allowing the keyfobs to work while engine running to lock the car from outside with the keyfob and haven’t experienced any of this that you mentioned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MUG318 (Nov 13, 2003)

The name of the app is called Auto Lock. The description is "This application will make the vehicle to [sic] lock automatically when they key is outside and the vehicle all doors are closed."

I guess you could call it lock on slam. 

Sent from my H8416 using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

mattchatr said:


> Can't find this on my 2019 Highline.


Try searching for _all









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Aw, gee whiz. That’s a bummer.


Zimmie, go to this thread, may help with the new dash. Looks possible to some degree. Terminology has changed. 


Ross-Tech VCDS support and DIY for the Atlas
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=8694065&share_type=t&link_source=app

Think it’s post #424, shows AID variations and coding in VCDS with the new terminology. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TigCanChris (Nov 2, 2019)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jdhueqm0flzyirp/20191208_115810.jpg?dl=0

(I cant seem to figure out how to embed the pic into the post!)


I was finally able to get this version of the digital cockpit working on my 2019 Tiguan ! I followed these instructions posted in another thread and it worked !

This is the Version 0 (Polo default) with channel “Speedometer_final_value” set to option 4. This gave me the intermediate numbers on the speedometer.

Module "17-Instruments"
Channel (1B)
Adaptation
IDE 12476 - Tubes illustration
Version 0 (Polo default)
Version 1
Version 2
Version 3 (GLI default)

Note: The channel “Tubes version” is applied to Golf MK7.5, instead of “Tubes illustration”.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Dimming of Hazard activation button - Confirmed to work on MY18.









Edit: I've set mine to 5 and it's perfect IMO. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Drivers Reaction Adjustment

Select Control unit A5 (camera)
Security access
Enter unlock code 20103
Adaptation
Select channel deactivation threshold driver activity
Value adjust accordingly Default: medium options: early, middle, late

i cant locate "deactivation threshold driver activity"


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Zimmie, go to this thread, may help with the new dash. Looks possible to some degree. Terminology has changed.
> 
> 
> Ross-Tech VCDS support and DIY for the Atlas
> ...


Ah brilliant! This link had some good stuff, especially for the 2019.5 digital dash, brought back the intermediate speed hashes on the speedo...Awesome!


----------



## RawBehr (Dec 10, 2019)

ice4life said:


> 2020 SEL-P R-Line has a single button back there- I think it is one or the other function (kick to close, or easy close)





Reihenmotor5 said:


> Saw this for the 2020, makes me wonder can it be done in coding for the 2019 model?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

RawBehr said:


> Reihenmotor5 said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this for the 2020, makes me wonder can it be done in coding for the 2019 model?
> ...


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> RawBehr said:
> 
> 
> > You have kick to close and only one button for closing on the latch? 5 or 7 seater? Only function I have on a NAR model 2019 Tiguan SEL-P R Line is kick to open. What’s your build date?
> ...


----------



## TigCanChris (Nov 2, 2019)

Hello All,

I've read through this entire thread again for the 5th or 6th time and I see some references to disabling the DRL wink where the DRL turns off when the turn indicators are on. I haven't seen a definitive answer.... Is this possible on a 2019 Tiguan? If so can someone post the coding that works?

Thanks !


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

gerardrjj said:


> inv4zn said:
> 
> 
> > *- Traffic Sign Recognition*
> ...


When I get to 6 none of those are showing. Could they be called something else??


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> When I get to 6 none of those are showing. Could they be called something else??


Did you go to the correct Adaptation?

I had to scroll way down in the Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2to find the item listed in step 6.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

TigCanChris said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've read through this entire thread again for the 5th or 6th time and I see some references to disabling the DRL wink where the DRL turns off when the turn indicators are on. I haven't seen a definitive answer.... Is this possible on a 2019 Tiguan? If so can someone post the coding that works?
> 
> Thanks !


Would like to figure this out as well. 

Also, I saw something somewhere to enable the rear DRLs (Scandinavian day time running lights), but can't for the life of me find it. Where ever I saw it I tried it on my 2019 and got only the inner lights to light up, the outer lights do not....would like to complete the setup with the outer lights or return to stock. Anyone have a link or reference back to this thread?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mattchatr said:


> Would like to figure this out as well.
> 
> Also, I saw something somewhere to enable the rear DRLs (Scandinavian day time running lights), but can't for the life of me find it. Where ever I saw it I tried it on my 2019 and got only the inner lights to light up, the outer lights do not....would like to complete the setup with the outer lights or return to stock. Anyone have a link or reference back to this thread?


I’ll find the coding for outer lights being on for DRL. It might be in here:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Az0...XZuFGrM/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword

I had it on for a bit, but I lost SSPL and that’s more important to me. At some point I do plan to go back and try again as you can set priority levels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Cornering lights not working

In admits of coding. I deactivated my Corning lights. Does anyone have the coding to turn them back on? I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I’m freaking out!!! 

Please help. I have been messing around with OBD11 tooooo much and now my headlights are jacked. I have no front turn signals. No DRLS. They don’t do the dance upon start up anymore. I have fault codes all over the place. Is there a way I can just get my headlights back to factory coding? Or do I need to go to dealer and play dumb and have them fix it? 

Thanks all for any and all help.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ll find the coding for outer lights being on for DRL. It might be in here:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Az0...XZuFGrM/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I was able to get both inner and outer tail lights to work as DRLs. Found a few other options as well. Although, there certainly is a difference in the 2019.5 vs older MQB Tiguans as a lot of the tweaks don't work....like needle sweep in the new digital dash refresh, the go to location for NAR lighting restrictions isn't present....though I found a "market" section within module 4B that has NAR or ECE as options....would ECE be the European setting I wonder. Also can not for the life of me get the front DRLs to not go out with turn signals (wink). Anyone get this working on a 2019.5 or 2020 with the new higher rated headlights?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mattchatr said:


> Thanks for this. I was able to get both inner and outer tail lights to work as DRLs. Found a few other options as well. Although, there certainly is a difference in the 2019.5 vs older MQB Tiguans as a lot of the tweaks don't work....like needle sweep in the new digital dash refresh, the go to location for NAR lighting restrictions isn't present....though I found a "market" section within module 4B that has NAR or ECE as options....would ECE be the European setting I wonder. Also can not for the life of me get the front DRLs to not go out with turn signals (wink). Anyone get this working on a 2019.5 or 2020 with the new higher rated headlights?


ECE is the default selection for the Tiguan even in North America. The Arteon is FMVSS. I don’t believe it is possible to code the wink on the Tiguan. 

Side note even needle sweep on the older dash only works in certain scenarios due to the default startup of the VW logo on the AID. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Cornering lights not working
> 
> In admits of coding. I deactivated my Corning lights. Does anyone have the coding to turn them back on? I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


You deliberately deactivated your cornering lights? 

Doing the AFS coding provided for additional functionality, you will get a corner light error, but you have to perform basic settings as mentioned in my doc. If you did something along the lines of reset all adaptations (first selection in drop down) that will cause problems and is NOT mentioned by me or anyone that has done this particular coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I have them working again. The feature I want the most is for them to come on when I come to an intersection and turn on my turn signal. How do I just get that feature? Thanks. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I have them working again. The feature I want the most is for them to come on when I come to an intersection and turn on my turn signal. How do I just get that feature? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Kurt


If you have them working they should come on by default with your turn signal as you navigate a turn. 

If you want them to fade on and fade off as you come into and out of an intersection you’ll need to go to 4B, long coding, Byte 11 and select Bit 1:










You will get an error with your cornering lights and again you’ll need to perform basic settings again to clear the error. 

I’m going to post in reply to your freak out post, understand it’s not an attack at you but for you and anyone in general in how to help you get specific help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I’m freaking out!!!
> 
> Please help. I have been messing around with OBD11 tooooo much and now my headlights are jacked. I have no front turn signals. No DRLS. They don’t do the dance upon start up anymore. I have fault codes all over the place. Is there a way I can just get my headlights back to factory coding? Or do I need to go to dealer and play dumb and have them fix it?
> 
> Thanks all for any and all help.


What other “messing” around have you done? Please be specific with you have fault codes all over the place. This is similar to when I was a System Admin and users would call and tell me nothing is working. Well you called me so VOIP is working, you emailed me so that’s working, so what exactly is nothing is working? When I’d get this call I’d tell the person let’s take a step back, take a breath and let’s work together with specifics and we will get this issue fixed. Until then telling me nothing is working or everything is broke tells me nothing. So please don’t freak out, be specific with the exact errors you’re seeing, what you tried to do (exact steps taken), and also did you document your default settings before making any changes? I believe OBD11 has a history function, but I don’t know where or how robust. Maybe someone here can shed light on that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> ECE is the default selection for the Tiguan even in North America. The Arteon is FMVSS. I don’t believe it is possible to code the wink on the Tiguan.
> 
> Side note even needle sweep on the older dash only works in certain scenarios due to the default startup of the VW logo on the AID.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is default to nar in that module, I actually didn't change it so should I change it to ece?

Another question, I've seen a lot on AFS, DLA and High beam assist. I believe we get some form of AFS (self leveling, and cornering lights, turning lights) as well as high beam assist (Auto high beams on and off), but do we get DLA such that the shutters work. On the Australian forums they are activating this such that the shutters work like they do in Europe where its like the "Matrix" LEDs in the Audis and Euro VWs. Is this possible in our higher end headlight LED assemblies from NA - especially in the 2019.5 models that have the slightly up-rated lights?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I went to your google
Doc and followed it to the T! They still don’t illuminate when approaching an intersection. Ugh

Is it only certain ones? Does the bag have to be on in either the main head unit or the digital cockpit? I’m so baffled as to why I worked once before and now it don’t. Thanks. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mattchatr said:


> Mine is default to nar in that module, I actually didn't change it so should I change it to ece?
> 
> Another question, I've seen a lot on AFS, DLA and High beam assist. I believe we get some form of AFS (self leveling, and cornering lights, turning lights) as well as high beam assist (Auto high beams on and off), but do we get DLA such that the shutters work. On the Australian forums they are activating this such that the shutters work like they do in Europe where its like the "Matrix" LEDs in the Audis and Euro VWs. Is this possible in our higher end headlight LED assemblies from NA - especially in the 2019.5 models that have the slightly up-rated lights?


Is this what you see in Byte 12? ECE48 is the default setting for 2019 Tiguan. Now after June 2019 builds I cannot confirm what this setting is set to for default. 










The 2019 Arteon for reference the selection is FMVSS. To shed more info on ECE vs FMVSS, here is a pic of what these regulations govern, visibility and photometric angles (I’m sure even more than this). 










The NAR market headlights for the SEL-P, which you’d expect to have shutters like our friends in Australia, do NOT have shutters. I can confirm via attempting to enable DLA on a 2019 model they are not present and even on a 2018 SEL-P R Line as attempted by SAVVV. Vasia01 can also confirm the shutters are not present. 

AFS (Advance Front Lighting System) is what we have in the states for those with the LED lighting system, and it’s even mentioned in VW literature. This information was present even time of my purchase in December 2018. 

DLA is an advancement to AFS by keeping what we call here in the states the high beams aka main beam always on. DLA since it has a shutter system can carve out the main beam as to not dazzle oncoming traffic or the car in front of you in your lane. Our version of Light Assist/HBA is our main beam, with the detection of oncoming traffic or a vehicle in front & close enough, the system will turn off your high beam/main beam and go back to low beam/dipped beam. Once traffic has either passed or vehicle in front is at a great enough distance and you’re traveling above 37 mph, the high beams come back on per lighting conditions. 

By going into 4B and enabling additional features you can, let’s say, have a form of DLA sans the shutters. I can confirm and so have others that city and rain lights function, greater range in the movement of the lights from default (headlights now follow the angle/turn of the steering wheel greater than the default percentage/degree of turn), predictive_AFS, intersection corner lights with route data and highway lights work. Granted by current regulations a lot of this new functionality is not legal in the states. That’s also why you don’t see DLA or Matrix lighting in the states. The technology is present and once regulations and America catches up, dealers such as Audi and Porsche can go in and turn these functions on for their customers. 

Now to get into the 2019.5/2020 models it appears at least for the 2019.5 models the shutters are not present as mentioned by Vasia01. Granted I cannot confirm, what it would take is someone to go in with a model built after 6/2019 and see if the start up sequence shows something like this:

https://youtu.be/Mylr5LcIJcI

See how you the start up differs due to the shutters, compared to my startup sequence in a 2019 Tiguan:

https://youtu.be/dV8FqoUMqBA

Until someone with a build date when IIHS reported a better result in the 2019 Tiguan (build date after 6/19) or also performs the DLA coding on a 2020, I cannot confirm if shutters have been added. 

Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I went to your google
> Doc and followed it to the T! They still don’t illuminate when approaching an intersection. Ugh
> 
> Is it only certain ones? Does the bag have to be on in either the main head unit or the digital cockpit? I’m so baffled as to why I worked once before and now it don’t. Thanks.
> ...


I would recommend unselect Intersection corner lights with route data, then perform Basic Settings to clear corner light error. Then go back and select that function again, run Basic Setting and drive around. 

I’m guessing autocorrect did you in with “bag”? I don’t follow what you’re asking in your second paragraph. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I just bought my 2019 SEL Premium in November so I’m sure it was built after June 2019. What do you need me to do so I can see if I have shutters?? 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Bag = nav. Lol



Kurt


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Is this what you see in Byte 12? ECE48 is the default setting for 2019 Tiguan. Now after June 2019 builds I cannot confirm what this setting is set to for default.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great info and thank you. I can confirm that my 2019.5 that was built in September does as yours does for the headlight startup from the video. Are you able to provide a breakdown of the functions you get from the above mentioned working mods: City Lights, Rain lights, Predictive AFS, Intersection corner lights with route data, highway lights, other....

I'll check my defaults tomorrow for you.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Bag = nav. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt


Nav does not have to be on and showing. GPS is always working in the background. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nav does not have to be on and showing. GPS is always working in the background.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I tried for 2 hours last night different setting and no luck. It would be cool to have it work but I’ll just stick with the way it came from the factory. I can’t get it to work. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mattchatr said:


> Great info and thank you. I can confirm that my 2019.5 that was built in September does as yours does for the headlight startup from the video. Are you able to provide a breakdown of the functions you get from the above mentioned working mods: City Lights, Rain lights, Predictive AFS, Intersection corner lights with route data, highway lights, other....
> 
> I'll check my defaults tomorrow for you.


City lights dips and pushes the beams out so you can see better in a city environment

Rain light the driver side light toes in and dips the beam ever so slightly to reduce glare for oncoming traffic

Predictive AFS uses GPS route data and as you approach a turn your lights will dip and bend towards the upcoming bend to illuminate the road better. 

Intersection corner lights uses gps data to fade your corner lights on as you approach and intersection to see pedestrians better and as you exit the intersection the lights fade off after you’ve passed through. 

Highway lights when at speed (86 mph/140 km/h) the beam extends farther down the road but will not dazzle the person in front of you if there is a vehicle in front in your travel lane. Now highway light in byte 10 is on by default, in byte 12 there’s a setting to enable. This is where there’s some debate as when the speed threshold kicks in, seems like when enabled it’s 86 mph for when it kicks in and in the Australian VW forum someone commented when unchecked it comes on sooner (but speed wasn’t mentioned). 

Speculation based upon behavior:

Dynamical low beam lights appear to have the low beams increase the lumens when under the speed threshold where high beams would kick in but only in certain situations. 

Segmented cornering lights appear to increase the lumens on the side of a turn you’re heading into when in an intersection. 

I will provide a link that provides some visual details of these functions here shortly. So this post will be edited. 

Watch this video:

https://youtu.be/Eq6TiA3Z8tc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> City lights dips and pushes the beams out so you can see better in a city environment
> 
> Rain light the driver side light toes in and dips the beam ever so slightly to reduce glare for oncoming traffic
> 
> ...


So you got all these to work on a US spec Tiguan?? I think I ****ed up A5 or 09 or even 4B. Ugh. I just need the factory coding for all 3 so I can start over it seems. 



Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Well I tried for 2 hours last night different setting and no luck. It would be cool to have it work but I’ll just stick with the way it came from the factory. I can’t get it to work.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Someone above in the OBD11 thread performed these and may be able to shed light. I know it can be done using my steps but I’m not familiar with OBD11 to shed anymore light other than I know people have turned on these settings. You do have LED lighting correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Someone above in the OBD11 thread performed these and may be able to shed light. I know it can be done using my steps but I’m not familiar with OBD11 to shed anymore light other than I know people have turned on these settings. You do have LED lighting correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Top of the line SEL PREMIUM 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> So you got all these to work on a US spec Tiguan?? I think I ****ed up A5 or 09 or even 4B. Ugh. I just need the factory coding for all 3 so I can start over it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt


This is the setting you need in place for 09 for AFS functions being enabled. 










Yes I have all of these enabled and functioning on mine. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Yes. Top of the line SEL PREMIUM
> 
> 
> Kurt


I figured, just wanted to confirm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> This is the setting you need in place for 09 for AFS functions being enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have it set to that. What I’m talking about is in 4B and A5 I got frustrated and went to into things and starting hit reset. Reset all adaptations. Or something like that. 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I have it set to that. What I’m talking about is in 4B and A5 I got frustrated and went to into things and starting hit reset. Reset all adaptations. Or something like that.
> 
> 
> Kurt


That why I need to make sure even if I have A5 and 4 b correct. The other adaptations might be messed up. I’ve also noticed that in your google docs for some of the features for coding I go into menus and. The things you say to look for and change aren’t even there. I know you don’t have OBD11 so it’s probably hard for you to understand.


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I have it set to that. What I’m talking about is in 4B and A5 I got frustrated and went to into things and starting hit reset. Reset all adaptations. Or something like that.
> 
> 
> Kurt


If in basic settings you chose reset all adaptations that’s your issue. In my directions I stated you need to go and run the ones labeled Headlight adjustment Start 1 and then run Headlight adjustment Stop 2. Scroll back earlier in the thread, someone did the reset all adaptations and caused lights to not work properly. They had to go in and fixed something with the lights themselves. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If in basic settings you chose reset all adaptations that’s your issue. In my directions I stated you need to go and run the ones labeled Headlight adjustment Start 1 and then run Headlight adjustment Stop 2. Scroll back earlier in the thread, someone did the reset all adaptations and caused lights to not work properly. They had to go in and fixed something with the lights themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well my lights work. They perform just like factory with no errors. The cornering lights come on only when I start to turn the wheel and they both come on when I’m reversing. The problem is getting the fun stuff to happen. I had it once but when I pushed the headlight stall forward for auto high beams it made a fault come on and turned on my fog lights. 

Having said that I do have it coded to keep
Fogs on when the headlights are on high beams. Wondering if that is causing the problem? So I disabled that feature and was just going to use high beams the old fashioned way and manually push and pull the stalk to get them to work. But yet again I got a damn fault. For the life of me I don’t know what is wrong. 

There was one time however when I was coming them that I got them to do the DLA dance as seen in the video BUT once I started car I lost DRLS AND my front blinkers. 

I’m at the point where I think something it totally messed up as I have followed you directions and you’ve been soooooo helpful but I still can get them to work. . I guess I just need to accept the things I can’t change cause I’ve messed them up. 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Well my lights work. They perform just like factory with no errors. The cornering lights come on only when I start to turn the wheel and they both come on when I’m reversing. The problem is getting the fun stuff to happen. I had it once but when I pushed the headlight stall forward for auto high beams it made a fault come on and turned on my fog lights.
> 
> Having said that I do have it coded to keep
> Fogs on when the headlights are on high beams. Wondering if that is causing the problem? So I disabled that feature and was just going to use high beams the old fashioned way and manually push and pull the stalk to get them to work. But yet again I got a damn fault. For the life of me I don’t know what is wrong.
> ...


Well in OBD11 it’s not called headlight adjustment. It’s headlight basic and acknowledgement 

I have tried this method:

Just to clarify what I did and did not select in 4B bytes 10-12, here goes
Byte 10 (hex value 7F)- bits 0,1,2,3,4,5,6 
0= headlight regulations enabled which was already selected
1= dynamic afs light which was already selected
2= city light which I selected as an additional light function
3= highway light which I selected as an additional light function
4= rain light which I selected as an additional light function
5= All weather lights which was already selected (remember this is arteon only, not tiguan)
6= MDF activation which is necessary for DLA
7= glw activation which I did not select since I don't know what that is
Byte 11 (hex value 23)- bits 0,1,5
0= predictive route data which was already selected
1= intersection light which I selected as an additional light function
5= dynamical low beam which I selected for DLA
2= predictive afs which I did not select since SD said it was causing the lights to do weird things
3= marking light which I did not select since our vehicles don't have this (only Touareg)
4= matrix headlamp which I did not select since our vehicles don't have this (only Touareg)
6= high beam assistance which adds the light assist menu and I did not select since we are using DLA not the original light assist
7= glw with lwr I have no idea so I did not select this
Byte 12 (hex value 63)- bits 0,1,5,6
0 & 1= FMVss country setting which was already selected
5= segmented cornering light which I selected for DLA
6= highway light which I selected as an additional light function
2= not selected as this is selected to create a different country setting in conjunction with 0 & 1
3= off-road light which I did not select as the arteon does not have an off-road mode like Tiguan/Atlas
4= eco light mode which I did not select as I drive in eco mode and it kills all additional functions for economics
7= race light which I did not select since I don't know the functionality


So, this is the MDF/DLA activation. You're essentially telling the 3 modules that you are no longer using high beam assistance (light assist- which turns the high beams on/off above 37mph where permissible), but instead are using the MDF function. This is Arteon only. 
1. Make 3 Adaptations in Module 09
•Select "Fernlicht_Assistent" adaptation menu
•Change "Erweiterte Fernlichtsteuerung" to AFS FLA Fernlicht (GLW:MDF).
•Change "Menusteuerung Fernlichtassistent" to present.
•Change "Menusteuerung Fernlichtassistent Worksteinstellung" to present.


2. Make 2 Long Coding Changes in Module A5 
•Find byte 19. Change it to hex value 33.
•Find byte 21. Change it to hex value 40.


3. Make 3 Long Coding Change in Module 4B (This also adds city lights, highway lights, rain lights, intersection lights) 
•Go into byte 10. Change it to hex value 7F.
•Go into byte 11. Change it to hex value 23.
•Go into byte 12. Change it to hex value 63.


4. Soft Reset MIB-II
•Long press the power button until the system reboots and you see the startup screen


5. Set Factory Light Defaults 
•Car> Settings> Vehicle > Factory Defaults > Lights


6. Run Headlight Basic Settings in Module 4B (Make Sure on Level Ground)
•Clear fault for "No headlight basic setting" in 4B- Won't initially work, but mandatory.
•Go to "basic settings"< "Headlight basic settings" and hold green tick to set them. You'll notice the headlights pivot out.
•Go back to "basic settings"< "Acknowledge headlight basic settings" and hold green tick to set them. The headlights will pivot back to normal position.
•Clear fault for "No headlight basic setting" in 4B a second time. Your headlights should dance and the fault should clear.


7. Soft Reset MIB-II
•Long press the power button until the system reboots and you see the startup screen

8. Set Factory Light Defaults 
•Car> Settings> Vehicle > Factory Defaults > Lights


Remember to put in the security access code in each module for good measure.


AND THIS METHOD:

Module 09 - Central Electrics

1. Connect OBD Eleven to your car.
2. Turn the ignition on, not the engine! These changes won't apply if the engine is on. I've tried it.
3. Go to central electrics module 09.
4. Select adaptions from the list.
5. Find "Fernlicht_Assistent" and go into that menu.
6. Change "Erweiterte Fernlichtsteuerung" to AFS FLA Fernlicht (GLW:MDF).
7. Change "Menusteuerung Fernlichtassistent" to present.
8. Change "Menusteuerung Fernlichtassistent Worksteinstellung" to present.
9. Save your adaptions using the green tick.

Module A5 - Front Sensor

1. Got to module A5 - Front Sensor.
2. From the list select "long coding".
3. At the top of the page click the little 0|1 to go into Byte/Bit format.
4. Find byte 19. Change it to hex value 30. You can change the hex values by tapping on the hex value in the app.
5. Find byte 21. Change it to hex value 40.
6. Save your coding using the green tick.

Module 4B - Multifunction Module

1. Go to module 4B.
2. In the list, select long coding.
3. At the top of the page click the little 0|1 to go into Byte/Bit format.
4. Go to byte 9. Change the hex value to 10.
5. Go into byte 10. Tap the checkbox on bit 6 to enable it. Make sure bit 5 is unticked.
6. Go to byte 11. Tap the checkbox on bit 2 to enable it.
7. Use the green tick to save your adaptions.

BEFORE YOU GO ANY FURTHER...

1. Soft reset your head unit by holding the power button until the head unit powers down then powers back on. You can stop holding the power button when you see the VW logo appear.
2. On the head unit go to Menu > Vehicle > Factory Defaults > Lights

Running headlight basic settings

1. Go to module 4B.
2. From the list, select faults.
3. You will see a fault saying "No headlight basic setting" or similar.
4. Down the bottom of your phone screen you'll see a red circle with a trash can. Tap on hold on it. This will try to clear the fault. On mine, the fault didn't clear but this seems to be a mandatory step.
5. Get out of your car and ensure it's on level ground.
6. Go back to the module 4B main menu.
7. In the list of options go to "basic settings"
8. You'll get another list with some settings you can run.
9. Tap "Headlight basic settings".
10. Tap and hold the green tick at the bottom of your screen. You'll notice the headlights pivot out a tiny bit.
11. Go back to the basic settings menu. Select "acknowledge headlight basic settings" (or similar).
12. Tap and hold the green tick at the bottom of your screen. The headlights will pivot back to a "normal" position.
13. Go back to the module 4B main screen and go back into faults.
14. The headlight basic settings fault is still there. This is the moment of truth. Tap and hold the red circle again. Your headlights should dance and the fault should clear.

Go back into the car and run your head unit reset and light factory default again just for good measure. Turn the ignition off, then back on. You should be fault free and enjoying DLA!



Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> If in basic settings you chose reset all adaptations that’s your issue. In my directions I stated you need to go and run the ones labeled Headlight adjustment Start 1 and then run Headlight adjustment Stop 2. Scroll back earlier in the thread, someone did the reset all adaptations and caused lights to not work properly. They had to go in and fixed something with the lights themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I supposed to be on NAR or ECE or NVMSS? 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Well my lights work. They perform just like factory with no errors. The cornering lights come on only when I start to turn the wheel and they both come on when I’m reversing. The problem is getting the fun stuff to happen. I had it once but when I pushed the headlight stall forward for auto high beams it made a fault come on and turned on my fog lights.
> 
> Having said that I do have it coded to keep
> Fogs on when the headlights are on high beams. Wondering if that is causing the problem? So I disabled that feature and was just going to use high beams the old fashioned way and manually push and pull the stalk to get them to work. But yet again I got a damn fault. For the life of me I don’t know what is wrong.
> ...


Ok, you mention DLA coding, when was your build date? Because as far as known the Tiguan is not equipped with the shutter for DLA. The light dance while similar will have the very apparent cutting of the beam to carve out a “window” as shown in the Golf 7 video I posted earlier. The Tiguan dance from inside the vehicle (mine) shows no cutting/carving of the beam since there are no physical shutters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok, you mention DLA coding, when was your build date? Because as far as known the Tiguan is not equipped with the shutter for DLA. The light dance while similar will have the very apparent cutting of the beam to carve out a “window” as shown in the Golf 7 video I posted earlier. The Tiguan dance from inside the vehicle (mine) shows no cutting/carving of the beam since there are no physical shutters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok it just had more fluttering. Not an actual cutting effect. 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Am I supposed to be on NAR or ECE or NVMSS?
> 
> 
> Kurt


The vehicle build is NAR, in the long coding Byte 12 my default is ECE48. The settings turned on that are typically off are the default NAR build settings as govt regulations do not allow for these functions in the govt infinite wisdom. FMVSS is the other option which surprisingly is the default for the 2019 Arteon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MUG318 (Nov 13, 2003)

On my previous '18 Passat SEL, I was able to stop the DRL's from winking when using the turn signals. I wanted to do the same with my '19 Tiguan SEL-P. No luck. 

But... recently I noticed that the DRL's are not winking out, they are dimming. I don't know if they were always dimming when the turn signal was being used or whether it was related to me setting the Scandinavian Lights (having rear tail lights come on with front DRL's) on or not. If I can't get the DRL's to stay at 100% while turn signals are activated, this is a good compromise.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

MUG318 said:


> On my previous '18 Passat SEL, I was able to stop the DRL's from winking when using the turn signals. I wanted to do the same with my '19 Tiguan SEL-P. No luck.
> 
> But... recently I noticed that the DRL's are not winking out, they are dimming. I don't know if they were always dimming when the turn signal was being used or whether it was related to me setting the Scandinavian Lights (having rear tail lights come on with front DRL's) on or not. If I can't get the DRL's to stay at 100% while turn signals are activated, this is a good compromise.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Can you take some screenshots of each of the modules you have changed so I can compare on my 2019 as well....really trying to get this to work as well and I have the Scandi tail lights enabled as well.


----------



## MUG318 (Nov 13, 2003)

I didn't do any hard coding. I used the OBD11 app "Scandinavian DRLs". I don't know what modules it changed.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

MUG318 said:


> On my previous '18 Passat SEL, I was able to stop the DRL's from winking when using the turn signals. I wanted to do the same with my '19 Tiguan SEL-P. No luck.
> 
> But... recently I noticed that the DRL's are not winking out, they are dimming. I don't know if they were always dimming when the turn signal was being used or whether it was related to me setting the Scandinavian Lights (having rear tail lights come on with front DRL's) on or not. If I can't get the DRL's to stay at 100% while turn signals are activated, this is a good compromise.
> 
> Any thoughts?


It’s because the app for Scandinavian DRLs is not actual Scandinavian DRLs. It just activates the parking lights in sync with the front DRLs. This is why you can see the little green indicator light on your light switch now. 

So technically your car’s DRL is still winking, but the parking lights are on so the DRL doesn’t completely turn off since the parking light uses the same DRL as the DRL. 

But yes. This is a simple way to get rid of the DRL wink


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> It’s because the app for Scandinavian DRLs is not actual Scandinavian DRLs. It just activates the parking lights in sync with the front DRLs. This is why you can see the little green indicator light on your light switch now.
> 
> So technically your car’s DRL is still winking, but the parking lights are on so the DRL doesn’t completely turn off since the parking light uses the same DRL as the DRL.
> 
> ...


So if parking lights are on and there is no more wink does that also mean that the front DRLS are dimmer now?(not full brightness as they would be if the parking lights weren’t on?) 


Kurt


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone know the coding to have the windshield wipers be parked when the car is stopped instead of when you turn it off they stop wherever they are? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> So if parking lights are on and there is no more wink does that also mean that the front DRLS are dimmer now?(not full brightness as they would be if the parking lights weren’t on?)
> 
> 
> Kurt


DRLs should “override” the parking lights and be full brightness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passeetle (Jan 1, 2004)

I recently picked up a 2020 SEL-P and having problems coding the start stop. Everything looks the same as the 2019 we have which is working. I've attempted this 2 times on the 2020. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Passeetle said:


> I recently picked up a 2020 SEL-P and having problems coding the start stop. Everything looks the same as the 2019 we have which is working. I've attempted this 2 times on the 2020. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks


Apparently it is a legal thing. You can't disable auto start/stop in 2020s like you could do in earlier years. Read this thread: https://forums.ross-tech.com/showth...Start-Stop-disable-issue&highlight=2020+start

The start/stop memory things available on eBay will probably still work.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Passeetle (Jan 1, 2004)

Thank you for the quick response Don. Time to search eBay.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> DRLs should “override” the parking lights and be full brightness.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They did!!! 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Will the traffic sign recognition from OBD11 work on the North American Tiguan? Need to know if anyone has paid the 100 credits and done it. Thanks 


Kurt


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Will the traffic sign recognition from OBD11 work on the North American Tiguan? Need to know if anyone has paid the 100 credits and done it. Thanks
> 
> 
> Kurt


Used it, didn't work, was missing the fusion part, but did most of the work for me, then they gave me the credits back because it was incorrect. Not sure if it's been fixed since, but did not work originally.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> They did!!!
> 
> 
> Kurt


Just to clarify, rather than programming the Scandi tail lights the manual way, you used the app and by doing so the DRLs up front are full brightness, and they stay on when the indicators are on (no wink, dimming, etc)....AND the tail lights are on as well? If so, this is bang on what I'm looking for. One should have a look at the coding after the change to see what was changed by the app that we're all missing.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

mattchatr said:


> Just to clarify, rather than programming the Scandi tail lights the manual way, you used the app and by doing so the DRLs up front are full brightness, and they stay on when the indicators are on (no wink, dimming, etc)....AND the tail lights are on as well? If so, this is bang on what I'm looking for. One should have a look at the coding after the change to see what was changed by the app that we're all missing.


No the front DRLS still turn off when I signal if the headlights aren’t on If it’s daylight out and the headlights aren’t on. If the headlights are on then it doesn’t blink. I need coding to keep the front DRLS from Turning off during the day when signaling. Anyone?? Thanks 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

mattchatr said:


> Just to clarify, rather than programming the Scandi tail lights the manual way, you used the app and by doing so the DRLs up front are full brightness, and they stay on when the indicators are on (no wink, dimming, etc)....AND the tail lights are on as well? If so, this is bang on what I'm looking for. One should have a look at the coding after the change to see what was changed by the app that we're all missing.


Just found this. Might try later. 


DRLs stay on with turn signals
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...new-to-VW)&p=86451298&viewfull=1#post86451298

09 - Central Electronics
set these adaptation channels to Not Active:
(8)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunktion C 3Blinken rechts aktiv (beide Phasen)
(8)-Leuchte5 TFL RB32-Lichtfunktion C 5Blinken rechts aktiv (beide Phasen)
(8)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunktion C 2Blinken links aktiv (beide Phasen)
(8)-Leuchte4TFL LB4-Lichtfunktion C 4Blinken links aktiv (beide Phasen)


Kurt


----------



## MUG318 (Nov 13, 2003)

mattchatr said:


> Just to clarify, rather than programming the Scandi tail lights the manual way, you used the app and by doing so the DRLs up front are full brightness, and they stay on when the indicators are on (no wink, dimming, etc)....AND the tail lights are on as well? If so, this is bang on what I'm looking for. One should have a look at the coding after the change to see what was changed by the app that we're all missing.


I did use the app and by doing so, the DRL's are at 100% with the addition of the tails are also on. When using the turn signals, the DRL's dim to something less than 100% but are restored to 100% once the turn signals are off.

I had coded my '18 Passat SEL to maintain the DRL's at 100% during the activation of the turn signals. Given the similar design of the turn signals in both cars, I feel confident that the dimming of the DRL's in the Tiguan does not impact the ability for other drivers to see my turn signals.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Curious, has anyone found out the inner taillight channel yet? Spent a better portion of today trying to figure out how to set the inner taillight to brake light but nothing seemed to activate that light. 

Just remembered i used the scandanavian drl app almost a month ago, could this be overriding the changes i tried today?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Curious, has anyone found out the inner taillight channel yet? Spent a better portion of today trying to figure out how to set the inner taillight to brake light but nothing seemed to activate that light.
> 
> Just remembered i used the scandanavian drl app almost a month ago, could this be overriding the changes i tried today?


9- Central Electronics
16- 31347
10-Adaptations
Left side inner: 
Change [8] Leuchte23sl HLC10 - Lichtfunktion C23 from Not Active to Brake Light
Change [10] Leuchte23sl hcl10 - Dimmwert CD 23 from 0 to 100

Right side inner: 
Change [8] Leuchte24sl HRA65 - Lichtfunktion C24 from Not Active to Brake Light
Change [10] Leuchte24sl HRA65 - Dimmwert CD 24 from 0 to 100

Remember at night the inner tails are already at 100, since the inner tails on the Tiguan are either on or off, no in between. I turned these on after driving behind my Tiguan during daytime. The small outer tails while multifunction and do light up, I don’t feel is enough for the individuals that feel it’s more important to finger fug their phone while driving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 9- Central Electronics
> 16- 31347
> 10-Adaptations
> Left side inner:
> ...


So by either on or off and no in between, are you saying these can not be activated as a blinker then? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> So by either on or off and no in between, are you saying these can not be activated as a blinker then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No ability to change inner tail light intensity, it’s either on or off. The outer tails, intensity can be modified. 

I also set inner tails at one point to blinkers. I had them set to Hellphase and Dunkelphase. I liked Dunkelphase better, but I lost my single side parking light. I also have a Euro switch and I had to figure out priorities in order for it to work at night with my switch set to auto. I didn’t write down how I did it, but since I lost SSPL I reverted back. 

Here’s everything I’ve done:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Az0...XZuFGrM/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword

In there I do have the first original coding to have them in use as blinkers, it can get you started. A is highest priority and it goes down from there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Incredibly awesome and helpful. Great starting point as I begin to dive deeper into the channels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Incredibly awesome and helpful. Great starting point as I begin to dive deeper into the channels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’re welcome, a lot of knowledge shared by my friend type17 here that also loaned me his laptop & VCDS cable. Plus scouring the internet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone out there have a stock backup for an SEL R-Line Black? 

My device has crashed and I would like to have a backup backup just to be safe.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone out there have a stock backup for a '19 SEL R-Line? 

My device has crashed and I would like an extra copy just in case. 

TIA!

*Sorry for double post, not appearing on my laptop as having been posted*.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

MUG318 said:


> I did use the app and by doing so, the DRL's are at 100% with the addition of the tails are also on. When using the turn signals, the DRL's dim to something less than 100% but are restored to 100% once the turn signals are off.
> 
> I had coded my '18 Passat SEL to maintain the DRL's at 100% during the activation of the turn signals. Given the similar design of the turn signals in both cars, I feel confident that the dimming of the DRL's in the Tiguan does not impact the ability for other drivers to see my turn signals.


Got it done finally and it works as you say, exactly as I wanted it. That app was the way to go and it also fixed my fogs on with DRLs as well. Everything is working just the way I wanted.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone know how to make the windshield wipers park when you turn the car off? Mine right now stop wherever they are when I turn it off. All my other Volkswagen would move to the park position when you turned off the ignition with the wiper midway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Right after you turn off the car, hit the wiper stalk down I believe. It’ll put them in service position. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

moveingfaster said:


> Anyone know how to make the windshield wipers park when you turn the car off? Mine right now stop wherever they are when I turn it off. All my other Volkswagen would move to the park position when you turned off the ignition with the wiper midway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This isn't normal behaviour. They should park whenever the stalk is put to the off position or the vehicle ignition is turned off.
I would consult your local Stealership for a fix as something is definitely not as it should be. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

moveingfaster said:


> Anyone know how to make the windshield wipers park when you turn the car off? Mine right now stop wherever they are when I turn it off. All my other Volkswagen would move to the park position when you turned off the ignition with the wiper midway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My front wipers return to the park position on my 2018? Rear wiper will stop halfway though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VolksBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

*Keyfob lock while engine running*

Geeze im trying to find this, i know ive seen it! anyone have this running? if so can you show me the long code for it?

THANK YOU to who ever gives me the information without making me feel like a tool. I swear i searched!!!!

To clarify, car is running and you want to lock it while you run in to the beer store with your kids in the car and no one kidnaps them. Or you start your car and want to lock it when youre in Brampton and dont want someone getting inside and taking your sandwich.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VolksBerry said:


> Geeze im trying to find this, i know ive seen it! anyone have this running? if so can you show me the long code for it?
> 
> THANK YOU to who ever gives me the information without making me feel like a tool. I swear i searched!!!!
> 
> To clarify, car is running and you want to lock it while you run in to the beer store with your kids in the car and no one kidnaps them. Or you start your car and want to lock it when youre in Brampton and dont want someone getting inside and taking your sandwich.


Lock with keyfob while engine running:
09-Central Electronics
Adaptation
Access control – Funk bei Klemme 15 ein 
Set to active
*To unlock you will need to use your keyfob, comfort access won’t unlock or lock if the engine is running

Got to protect that sandwich 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Seeking some guidance here, OBD11 is reporting a steering wheel heater error. 

Problem is, I don’t not have a heated steering wheel. Not sure how that even got coded to on on my SEL but it had to be wrong from the factory as I never touched anything steering wheel related. 

Any thoughts on how to get this to disappear? What can I do to mark that “Not installed?” Can’t seem to track down the option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

zimmie2652 said:


> Seeking some guidance here, OBD11 is reporting a steering wheel heater error.
> 
> Problem is, I don’t not have a heated steering wheel. Not sure how that even got coded to on on my SEL but it had to be wrong from the factory as I never touched anything steering wheel related.
> 
> ...


This error was also stored when we first purchased our SEL. I just cleared it and it did not come back. It only shows up if the battery gets disconnected but once cleared, its all is good. I never changed any coding for it.

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Anyone know the coding to disable front and rear sidemarker lights? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

Controller 09 (central electronics)
Adaptations
Leuchte Channel 26 are the front side lights (both sides)
Leuchte Channels 16 (left) and 17 (Right) are the rear side lights 
Change the Lichtfunction settings to nicht aktiv


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

D3Audi said:


> Anyone know the coding to disable front and rear sidemarker lights?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious as to why you’d do this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Curious as to why you’d do this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Tiguan is blacked out. I ordered urotuning’s smoked side markers and they look good, but I personally think they look super trashy with the amber light shining through the smoked lens. Very rice. So if I can disable the sidemarkers it’ll give it a euro look when the lights are on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

OEMplusCC said:


> This error was also stored when we first purchased our SEL. I just cleared it and it did not come back. It only shows up if the battery gets disconnected but once cleared, its all is good. I never changed any coding for it.
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


Mine keeps coming back. I’ve cleared it 3/4 times now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

D3Audi said:


> My Tiguan is blacked out. I ordered urotuning’s smoked side markers and they look good, but I personally think they look super trashy with the amber light shining through the smoked lens. Very rice. So if I can disable the sidemarkers it’ll give it a euro look when the lights are on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Copy, any issues with passing an inspection? That’s if the state you’re in even has them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Copy, any issues with passing an inspection? That’s if the state you’re in even has them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I’m in NY and we have pretty strict yearly inspections. No issues at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

azgman said:


> Controller 09 (central electronics)
> Adaptations
> Leuchte Channels 25 and 26 are the front side lights
> Leuchte Channels 16 and 17 are the rear side lights
> Change the Lichtfunction settings to nicht aktiv


25 and 26 do nothing for my side markers... I don’t believe sidemarkers are even included in the coding. Hence why you can change the bulb or leave it out without an error code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

So, checking in on the changes I made last night and I noticed my long coding for (09) central electronics is now reading all zeros. That doesn’t sound right to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

zimmie2652 said:


> So, checking in on the changes I made last night and I noticed my long coding for (09) central electronics is now reading all zeros. That doesn’t sound right to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Long coding on MQB always shows all zeros. Thats normal. You can only make changes through adaptations

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

OEMplusCC said:


> Long coding on MQB always shows all zeros. Thats normal. You can only make changes through adaptations
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


Interesting, all my other modules have long coding displayed. Brakes for example:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

AC module:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

zimmie2652 said:


> Interesting, all my other modules have long coding displayed. Brakes for example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes normal. 09 module is all zeros

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes normal. 09 module is all zeros
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


Good to know. I forgot to check the coding before I started toying around. Did a backup, a full scan and everything else under the sun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

zimmie2652 said:


> 25 and 26 do nothing for my side markers... I don’t believe sidemarkers are even included in the coding. Hence why you can change the bulb or leave it out without an error code.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, then you are doing something incorrectly. Did you enter in a security code when prompted? I have my Front and Rear sidelights used with my blinkers so I know the settings I posted work.

*CORRECTION!*
I messed up a bit on the light assignments. Leuchte 25 is the rear tag light and Leuchte 26 controls BOTH front side marker lights. 
I have verified the following on my 2019 SE:

Leuchte 0 -> Left front turn signal
Leuchte 1 -> Right front turn signal
Leuchte 4 -> Left front DRL
Leuchte 5 -> Right front DRL
Leuchte 6 -> Left front lo beam
Leuchte 7 -> Right front lo beam
Leuchte 8 -> Left front hi beam
Leuchte 9 -> Right front hi beam
Leuchte 16 -> Left rear side light
Leuchte 17 -> Right rear side light
Leuchte 20 -> Left rear outer light
Leuchte 21 -> Right rear outer light
Leuchte 23 -> Left rear inner light
Leuchte 24 -> Right rear inner light
Leuchte 25 -> Rear tag light
Leuchte 26 -> Front side lights (both sides)
Leuchte 28 -> Left backup light
Leuchte 29 -> Right backup light


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

azgman said:


> Well, then you are doing something incorrectly. Did you enter in a security code when prompted? I have my Front and Rear sidelights used with my blinkers so I know the settings I posted work.


I don’t doubt you one bit. I figured you wouldn’t have said anything if you didn’t do it already. I’ll have to try again tomorrow as I only had 5 mins to myself tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

zimmie2652 said:


> 25 and 26 do nothing for my side markers... I don’t believe sidemarkers are even included in the coding. Hence why you can change the bulb or leave it out without an error code.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It worked on my 2019, I don't have them on at all.


----------



## seblep (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi, is it possible to activate the memory setting for heated seat? 

I have done so in the past on other cars and would really like this feature on my 2018 Tiguan.

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

seblep said:


> Hi, is it possible to activate the memory setting for heated seat?
> 
> I have done so in the past on other cars and would really like this feature on my 2018 Tiguan.
> 
> ...


Do you mean this?


08 Retain seat heating settings for stops less than 20 min 

Go to [08] Auto HVAC
Go to adaptation and change the following:
"retention of the seat heater level driver" to active
"retention of the seat heater level passenger" to active


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seblep (Mar 4, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Do you mean this?
> 
> 
> 08 Retain seat heating settings for stops less than 20 min
> ...



Yes indeed but without a time limit (of 20 minutes in the case). 

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I don’t think you can go beyond 20 minutes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seblep (Mar 4, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I don’t think you can go beyond 20 minutes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As a general FYI seems that putting both of these to “YES” worked without time limit in Carista (we unfortunately don’t know what is the equivalent in obd11)

(The pictures show the original selection)










Now all I have left is getting the inner taillight to brake and blink.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

seblep said:


> As a general FYI seems that putting both of these to “YES” worked without time limit in Carista (we unfortunately don’t know what is the equivalent in obd11)
> 
> (The pictures show the original selection)
> 
> ...


I don’t have a picture from VCDS, but I think your YES will equal 20 minutes. 

Inner taillight is either on or off, you cannot change intensity unlike the outer tails. Also in regards to blinking you’ll probably want to put it in dunkelphase in order to be noticeable especially at night since intensity is either on or off for the inner tails. You’ll need to determine the right priority in order for it to work properly at night, if you set your switch to Auto. First coding attempt shared with me it did not work at night, because the inner tails were off when the switch was set to Auto. I didn’t keep my coding for this and didn’t work anymore on trying to make it work, since the coding I found to work both day and night with my Euro Switch set to Auto also knocked out my Single Side Parking Light (this is more important to me, due to street parking). I’m sure it can be done, it’s just finding the right combination. Here’s some info to get you started. You’ll find the start to the inner tail light coding in my document, but as mentioned I stopped. Over in the 2018 Vag-Com thread for the Tiguan you’ll see zimmie got it to work (mind you I don’t believe he has SSPL enabled at the start). 

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Az0...XZuFGrM/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword

This is my ride, before I noticed it knocked out my SSPL. 

https://youtu.be/g-cSsgppvB8

If you’re not familiar with SSPL, here’s a picture. This way the front and back of your car is lit on the side that’s exposed to the street. I have mine set to 3 hours. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seblep (Mar 4, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I don’t have a picture from VCDS, but I think your YES will equal 20 minutes.
> 
> Inner taillight is either on or off, you cannot change intensity unlike the outer tails. Also in regards to blinking you’ll probably want to put it in dunkelphase in order to be noticeable especially at night since intensity is either on or off for the inner tails. You’ll need to determine the right priority in order for it to work properly at night, if you set your switch to Auto. First coding attempt shared with me it did not work at night and the inner tails were off when set the switch was set to Auto. I didn’t keep my coding for this and didn’t work anymore on trying to make it work, since the coding I found to work both day and night with my Euro Switch set to Auto also knocked out my Single Side Parking Light (this is more important to me, due to street parking). I’m sure it can be done, it’s just finding the right combination. Here’s some info to get you started. You’ll find the start to the inner tail light coding in my document, but as mentioned I stopped. Over in the 2018 Vag-Com thread for the Tiguan you’ll see zimmie got it to work (mind you I don’t believe he has SSPL enabled at the start).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the starting point! Seems heavy as I am only a beginner... 

For the seats I don’t know what the coding is but I can tell you the memory worked when driver was set to heat level 2 and passenger set to heat level 1 after 6 hours of getting out of the car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

seblep said:


> Thanks for the starting point! Seems heavy as I am only a beginner...
> 
> For the seats I don’t know what the coding is but I can tell you the memory worked when driver was set to heat level 2 and passenger set to heat level 1 after 6 hours of getting out of the car.
> 
> ...


You’re welcome! I have but only so much time to attempt coding with two little ones. Between coding at work during lunch or a little after work, I felt I had put in enough time before cutting bait. As mentioned SSPL is more important since I do a fair amount of street parking in my area. Dunkelphase lights are cool though once you find the right combination. Check out the Vag-Com thread, zimmie got it to work pretty recently. So he’d be a good source. 

You might be right, now that I think about it for the memory seats. I might be confusing it with my parent’s Passat in regards to a time limit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

My coding for my preferred setup for taillights. Coding is included in the video at the end via screenshots. Thanks to @Reihenmotor5 and @zimmie2652 for all their help. I couldn’t of done it without you.   


https://youtu.be/Sx8rFe74u_k


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

azgman said:


> Well, then you are doing something incorrectly. Did you enter in a security code when prompted? I have my Front and Rear sidelights used with my blinkers so I know the settings I posted work.


So thank you for this. I have just confirmed that I was partially correct however. 

One of those channels controls the license plate LEDs. 

May want to check to make sure you’re not flashing both ways when you have your blinkers on and that your license plate isn’t flashing when blinking. 

It does appear that both sidemarkers are paired to one channel. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> My coding for my preferred setup for taillights. Coding is included in the video at the end via screenshots. Thanks to @Reihenmotor5 and @zimmie2652 for all their help. I couldn’t of done it without you.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Sx8rFe74u_k
> ...


Looks great Kurt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> My coding for my preferred setup for taillights. Coding is included in the video at the end via screenshots. Thanks to @Reihenmotor5 and @zimmie2652 for all their help. I couldn’t of done it without you.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Sx8rFe74u_k
> ...


Thanks, I plan on doing this with VCDS soon.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Does anyone have the long coding for ACC 13 for a 2019 Tiguan SEL Premium with stop and go? 

I messed it up today dicking around and now my ACC doesn’t work. 

Thanks 


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Does anyone have the long coding for ACC 13 for a 2019 Tiguan SEL Premium with stop and go?
> 
> I messed it up today dicking around and now my ACC doesn’t work.
> 
> ...


I’ll have to check, don’t think I do but I’ll see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Here are pics. 










Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Do you know Byte you were changing? I don’t have screenshots of every Byte, but in my document I believe there are some. 

Here is some info might help you back track:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1Az0...XZuFGrM/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword

At some point I’m going to rearrange this document per module. I have some info in there for ACC module 13, but it’s spread out. Hopefully this helps to back track?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seblep (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi, anyone know if it is possible to have the coming home and leaving home light up even in daylight with automatic lights? 

I tweaked the function so it is the DRL and fogs only that light up and it works great for nighttime but when it’s daytime it doesn’t work, nothing lights up. I would like the car to light up the fog and DRL at lock and unlock regardless of the time outside.

Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Mine keeps coming back. I’ve cleared it 3/4 times now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm having this exact same issue with heated steering wheel faults on my 2019 SE. Did you figure out a way to get the faults to stop? I have everything I've seen related to steering wheel heating set to "not installed".


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*Offroad gauges and Auto fan speed*

I've seen it asked but haven't seen the answers.

I've seen posts that some w/o nav have been able to get offroad gauges to display but the compass and altitude gauges will not work. How to you code an SE to display the offroad gauges at all?

Update: thanks to Marty on the OBDeleven forum I was able to get the offroad gauges on the infotainment display. The coolant temp, oil temp and steering angle gauges work but oil temperature didn't display for awhile until oil temp heated to 120.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

I have found that the oil temp does not display below about 100 F


----------



## jfedele22 (Jun 25, 2019)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Here are pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So I was trying to scroll through all the pages but I was getting a headache so I will just ask this and see if anyone has any input. I'm one of the very few people who actually doesn't get bugged out by autonomous systems, in fact I actually like them. I was looking through the posts and some of these items intrigued me and I was just wondering if anyone has ever played with them to see if they actually work. 

The ones I'm curious are deactivated but I'm wondering if activated would they work - 

Cruise Control Mode (Deactivated) - I was wondering if this lets you shut off the adaptive function of the cruise control and just have regular cruise. I know when I worked at BMW a lot of our customers HATED the fact you couldn't disable the Radar and just have regular cruise. 

Reaction On Standing Objects (Deactivated) - I wonder if this changes any of the front assist settings so if a car was stopped dead it would have a different reaction.

Autonomouse Emergency Braking (Deactivated) - I'm curious if this would let the vehicle bring you to a complete stop. I like the "City" braking aspect but I know that after around 25 MPH on it will just reduce the severity on the accident. 

Like I said just curious if anyone has played with these and knows anymore information.

Thank you!


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

jfedele22 said:


> So I was trying to scroll through all the pages but I was getting a headache so I will just ask this and see if anyone has any input. I'm one of the very few people who actually doesn't get bugged out by autonomous systems, in fact I actually like them. I was looking through the posts and some of these items intrigued me and I was just wondering if anyone has ever played with them to see if they actually work.
> 
> The ones I'm curious are deactivated but I'm wondering if activated would they work -
> 
> ...


From what I've read on the internet, it's currently not possible (even with coding) to disable ACC to just get 'dumb cruise control'.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Tig20ne said:


> I've seen it asked but haven't seen the answers.
> 
> I've seen posts that some w/o nav have been able to get offroad gauges to display but the compass and altitude gauges will not work. How to you code an SE to display the offroad gauges at all?
> 
> Update: thanks to Marty on the OBDeleven forum I was able to get the offroad gauges on the infotainment display. The coolant temp, oil temp and steering angle gauges work but oil temperature didn't display for awhile until oil temp heated to 120.


mind sharing what you did and also what it looks like on the dash?


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*Offroad gauges*

http://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/6128/offroad-information-work

Here is the thread in the OBDeleven forum - first post shows the screen. A couple of posts down it shows the coding to have them appear. It is all compass code but it makes the instruments appear. Water temp, oil temp and wheel angle work on an SE but not compass or altitude.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*Tail light illumination when hatch is open*

I did the quick app for this and it says it is on with 100% brightness but it doesn't seem to work. On the Golf forum there is a discussion on the newer ones with LED taillights that it is coded differently than the OBD11 is setup for. Others say there is a priority of lighting if you do multiple changes such as also doing Scandanavian DRL. 

Anyone know for sure for the 2020 Tiguan? Know the Adaptation or Long Code for it?


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*Tail lights on with hatch open*



Tig20ne said:


> I did the quick app for this and it says it is on with 100% brightness but it doesn't seem to work. On the Golf forum there is a discussion on the newer ones with LED taillights that it is coded differently than the OBD11 is setup for. Others say there is a priority of lighting if you do multiple changes such as also doing Scandanavian DRL.
> 
> Anyone know for sure for the 2020 Tiguan? Know the Adaptation or Long Code for it?



2/13/2020: looked at the code for the Golf setting that worked for him and 2 of the 3 were set by the one click app to the same values but the Lichtfunktion code on mine was still set to nicht aktiv. Set it to Heckdeckel offen and accepted it. Still no lights. Reset light codes on the MIB but no lights.

Any suggestions?


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

Tig20ne said:


> 2/13/2020: looked at the code for the Golf setting that worked for him and 2 of the 3 were set by the one click app to the same values but the Lichtfunktion code on mine was still set to nicht aktiv. Set it to Heckdeckel offen and accepted it. Still no lights. Reset light codes on the MIB but no lights.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Is Dimwert Direction set to maximum? Is the intensity set to 100 (or 127)?


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

127.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

Tig20 can you post a screen shot of your settings?


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

azgman said:


> Tig20 can you post a screen shot of your settings?


Looked at history and it had not loaded the changes. Re-entered as below but now the inner tail lights come on. Tried entering Rueckfarlicht (best translation I found was far taillight) into the E, F, EF set but it did nothing.

No screen shot but here are the two sets:


Central Electronics 09
Adaptation
Leuchte 24SL HRA65
Lasttyp 24: value: 32 - allgemeine LED bis 12W
Lampenfekt bit position 24: value: 1a
Fehlerot mitteres Byte DTC-DFCC 24: value: 36
Lichtfunktion A 24: value: Standlict allemein (Schlusslicht Positionslicht, Bergrenzungslicht)
Lichtfunktion B 24: value: nicht aktiv
Dimmwert AB 24: value: 127
Lichtansteuerung HD AB 24: value: only_if_closed
Lichtfunktion C 24: value: nicht aktiv
*Lichtfunktion D 24: old value: nicht aktiv new value: Heckdeckel offen
*Dimmwert CD 24: old value: 0 new value: 127
*Dimmwert Direction CD 24: old value: minimize new value: maximize
Lichtfunktion E24: value: nicht aktiv
Lichtfunktion F24: value: nicht aktiv
Dimmwert EF 24: value: 0
Dimming Direction EF 24: value: minimize
Lichtfunktion G24: value: Blinken brecht's Hellphase
Lightfunktion H24: value: nicht aktiv
Dimmwert GH 24: value: 0
Dimming Direction GH 24: value: minimize
*
then

Leuchte 23SL HLC10
Lasttyp 23: value: 32 - allgemeine LED bis 12W
Lampenfektbitposition 23: value: a
Fehlerot mitteres Byte DTC-DFCC 23: value: 35
Lichtfunktion A 23: value: Standlict allemein (Schlusslicht Positionslicht, Bergrenzungslicht)
Lichtfunktion B 23: value: nicht aktiv
Dimmwert AB 23: value: 127
Lichtansteuerung HD AB 23: value: only_if_closed
Lichtfunktion C 23: value: nicht aktiv
*Lichtfunktion D 23: old value: nicht aktiv new value: Heckdeckel offen
*Dimmwert CD 23: old value: 0 new value: 127
*Dimmwert Direction CD 23: old value: minimize new value: maximize
Lichtfunktion E23: value: nicht aktiv
Lichtfunktion F23: value: nicht aktiv
Dimmwert EF 24: value: 0
Dimming Direction EF 23: value: minimize
Lichtfunktion G23: value: Blinken brecht's Hellphase
Lightfunktion H23: value: nicht aktiv
Dimmwert GH 23: value: 0
Dimming Direction GH 23: value: minimize


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*Hatch open tail lights on*



Tig20ne said:


> Looked at history and it had not loaded the changes. Re-entered as below but now the inner tail lights come on. Tried entering Rueckfarlicht (best translation I found was far taillight) into the E, F, EF set but it did nothing.
> 
> No screen shot but here are the two sets:
> 
> ...



Found a post from 4 years ago by DV52 on the OBDeleven forum and tried the following:

Adaptation
Central electronics 09
Leuchte 21BR RC8
Change Lichtfunktion G21 to Heckdeckel offen
Change Dimmwert GH21 to 127

Leuchte 20RLA 71
Change Lichtfunktion H20 to Heckdeckel offen
Change Dimmwert GH20 to 127

With my previous changes for open hatch and these changes both inner and outer tail lights come on when opening the hatch. Tomorrow when it is warmer I will turn off the inner tail lights and check the rest of the changes I've made to make sure they still work.


----------



## m.u.n.d.o. (Apr 10, 2010)

I disabled the start/stop through

Gateway - 19
Adaptation
Deactivation of start-stop function 
Set value to mode not active

Is there a difference from this to using the voltage method? 


Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

Tig20ne said:


> http://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/6128/offroad-information-work
> 
> Here is the thread in the OBDeleven forum - first post shows the screen. A couple of posts down it shows the coding to have them appear. It is all compass code but it makes the instruments appear. Water temp, oil temp and wheel angle work on an SE but not compass or altitude.


I got around to doing this last night. I can confirm the same results. Compass and altitude does not work.


----------



## dingbat75 (Feb 10, 2020)

Direct Throttle Response
(Supposed to change throttle input, may be placebo but I feel it accelerates in a more linear fashion) 1. Control Unit 44 2. Adaptations 3. Switching Driving Profile: A -> B 

I cannot find this, any help?

When I go into control unit, 44 it is showing as steering assistance

In the UK 2019 Tiguan 2.0 190ps 4Motion DSG r-line tech


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

dingbat75 said:


> Direct Throttle Response
> (Supposed to change throttle input, may be placebo but I feel it accelerates in a more linear fashion) 1. Control Unit 44 2. Adaptations 3. Switching Driving Profile: A -> B
> 
> I cannot find this, any help?
> ...



Ignore the steering assistance label
 Control Unit 44
 Adaptations
 Scroll to "Driving Profile switchover"
 Set to "Direct, controlled over threshold value"


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2020)

*Start/Stop System*

Ive got a North American 2018 SEL R Line and have been driving it for 6 months now. I love the car except for one thing and thats the start/stop system. So the default is for the system to be "On" at startup and if you don't want to use it you can manually turn it "Off". Does anyone know if there is an OBD11 code where you can change the default to "Off" and then the you can manually turn it "On" if you want to use it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2020)

*Questions???????*

So I have two VW's that I can certainly change things on but am entirely new to this idea. Although I have had my Golf R for almost two years now and my Tiguan for six months, I had no idea all this stuff was out there until I discovered this forum and now I am intrigued and want to start doing some things. Could somebody please explain to me some of the different terminology and devices thrown about on this thread?
I have a pretty good idea of what the OBD11 is but what do I need to do to use one? People are talking about having accounts, do I need an account or can I just go on line and buy one of these devices and start using it? Are there different brands to buy and , if so, which is the best?
What is VCDS? I get the impression that it does similar things as OBD11 but does it differently? If so, what is better to invest in OBD11 or VCDS? Is one easier to use than the other?
What is VCP?
What is ROW?
Thanks!!!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> So I have two VW's that I can certainly change things on but am entirely new to this idea. Although I have had my Golf R for almost two years now and my Tiguan for six months, I had no idea all this stuff was out there until I discovered this forum and now I am intrigued and want to start doing some things. Could somebody please explain to me some of the different terminology and devices thrown about on this thread?
> I have a pretty good idea of what the OBD11 is but what do I need to do to use one? People are talking about having accounts, do I need an account or can I just go on line and buy one of these devices and start using it? Are there different brands to buy and , if so, which is the best?
> What is VCDS? I get the impression that it does similar things as OBD11 but does it differently? If so, what is better to invest in OBD11 or VCDS? Is one easier to use than the other?
> What is VCP?
> ...


OBD11, not a user but built on Android platform first so you probably want to have a cheap android device since it’s more mature on the platform. New model can run on iOS. Then it’s the difference of buying credits or getting the Pro version. 

VCDS is formerly known as VAG-COM, I’d argue it’s more robust. You buy the dongle, download the software on a Windows laptop and you can do a lot of changes and know to a greater degree what you changed compared to OBD11 “apps”. 

VCP is software that can make changes like VCDS (not as user friendly), but it’s big draw is the ability to load VW software/firmware such as flashing your camera to have true Traffic Jam Assist like they do in other countries. 

ROW = Rest of World, the North American Region (NAR) models don’t have all the features you find in other countries. That can be market driven or due to regulations here in the States. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Ive got a North American 2018 SEL R Line and have been driving it for 6 months now. I love the car except for one thing and thats the start/stop system. So the default is for the system to be "On" at startup and if you don't want to use it you can manually turn it "Off". Does anyone know if there is an OBD11 code where you can change the default to "Off" and then the you can manually turn it "On" if you want to use it?


There is no known way to make the default to have auto start/stop off with software, this would be against the law. Using VCDS or ODBeleven it can be disabled completely but the button won't turn it back on (in 2018 and 2019 models, but not 2020). If you look on eBay for "start/stop memory" you will find a little circuit board with 3 wires. One is 12v, one is ground, and one goes to your start/stop switch. It literally remembers whether start/stop was enabled when you shut off your car. Then, if start stop was disabled when you shut off the car, it pushes the button for you (electrically) so that your car remembers whether you want it on or off. This is the only way I know of to be able to easily choose whether auto start/stop is active, however it does require some disassembly of t he center console to install.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> So I have two VW's that I can certainly change things on but am entirely new to this idea. Although I have had my Golf R for almost two years now and my Tiguan for six months, I had no idea all this stuff was out there until I discovered this forum and now I am intrigued and want to start doing some things. Could somebody please explain to me some of the different terminology and devices thrown about on this thread?
> I have a pretty good idea of what the OBD11 is but what do I need to do to use one? People are talking about having accounts, do I need an account or can I just go on line and buy one of these devices and start using it? Are there different brands to buy and , if so, which is the best?
> What is VCDS? I get the impression that it does similar things as OBD11 but does it differently? If so, what is better to invest in OBD11 or VCDS? Is one easier to use than the other?
> What is VCP?
> ...


I bought the OBD11 Pro with 200 points to use the one click apps but wish I hadn't gotten the credits. A couple of the apps didn't work on my car but by reading this thread and the OBDeleven forum I've learned how to do what I can on my car and done some experimenting.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2020)

JSWTDI09 said:


> There is no known way to make the default to have auto start/stop off with software, this would be against the law. Using VCDS or ODBeleven it can be disabled completely but the button won't turn it back on (in 2018 and 2019 models, but not 2020). If you look on eBay for "start/stop memory" you will find a little circuit board with 3 wires. One is 12v, one is ground, and one goes to your start/stop switch. It literally remembers whether start/stop was enabled when you shut off your car. Then, if start stop was disabled when you shut off the car, it pushes the button for you (electrically) so that your car remembers whether you want it on or off. This is the only way I know of to be able to easily choose whether auto start/stop is active, however it does require some disassembly of t he center console to install.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Thanks for the info!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> OBD11, not a user but built on Android platform first so you probably want to have a cheap android device since it’s more mature on the platform. New model can run on iOS. Then it’s the difference of buying credits or getting the Pro version.
> 
> VCDS is formerly known as VAG-COM, I’d argue it’s more robust. You buy the dongle, download the software on a Windows laptop and you can do a lot of changes and know to a greater degree what you changed compared to OBD11 “apps”.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm an Apple person so its nice to hear that it now has a version compatible with iOS but do you think the iOS version will do less?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks! I'm an Apple person so its nice to hear that it now has a version compatible with iOS but do you think the iOS version will do less?


I don’t believe so, but I can’t confirm. Someone can chime in, but I know some people would go buy a cheap tablet to use in the past. They started on Android so it’s probably more mature on that platform. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks! I'm an Apple person so its nice to hear that it now has a version compatible with iOS but do you think the iOS version will do less?


The iOS version should do the same as the android version however the pro features are not yet available on iOS. Not sure when they will be available I’m hoping soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Anyone have the coding to activate the fog lights when reverse is engaged?

For reference this is for a 18 MY CDN Highline. Have read that coding this will render that cornering lights inactive but can't 100% confirm that. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> Anyone have the coding to activate the fog lights when reverse is engaged?
> 
> For reference this is for a 18 MY CDN Highline. Have read that coding this will render that cornering lights inactive but can't 100% confirm that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


I believe this was in long coding in 09 before, but long coding for 09 is all 0s now. Not sure it can be done unless it’s now under an Adaptation channel. I believe it was under Byte 26 and you enabled bit 6 in the past. I’ll keep looking around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I believe this was in long coding in 09 before, but long coding for 09 is all 0s now. Not sure it can be done unless it’s now under an Adaptation channel. I believe it was under Byte 26 and you enabled bit 6 in the past. I’ll keep looking around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No real access to long coding using OBD11. Can see subsystems in 09 but there's no useful info in there unfortunately. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> No real access to long coding using OBD11. Can see subsystems in 09 but there's no useful info in there unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


I believe you can, but maybe since 09 is all 0s OBD11 doesn’t even bother. In VCDS there is a message (can’t recall what it says exactly when I tried going into long coding) but essentially it’s telling you there is nothing available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2008135i (Sep 22, 2019)

anyone know how to change the speedometer reading to compensate for larger tires?


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

2008135i said:


> anyone know how to change the speedometer reading to compensate for larger tires?


I asked over on the bigger tire/wheel thread but no response. Let's see if someone answers here. I haven't seen any posts covering it so low probability.


----------



## VolksBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

*Switch + and - on shifter*

Has anyone in the VW community managed to switch the values of the up and down shifts on Volkswagen? You guys probably know what im talking about, but if not, heres what i mean. When in the manual " tiptronic" mode, the upshifts should be a pull on the lever (+) and the downshifts should be a push (-). UNfortunatly our cars are and many others are opposite. This is to conform to non-car people but Mazda and BMW do this the correct way. :banghead::screwy:

Im hoping this could be changed in OBDEleven , fingers crossed.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Has anyone been able to see if we can get album art via Bluetooth? Thanks 


Kurt


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Has anyone been able to see if we can get album art via Bluetooth? Thanks
> 
> 
> Kurt


That's not an OBD11 thing at all, it's in the manual I'm pretty sure. 


You gotta actually download your music and album art (convert the art to .jpg) to an SD card and resize them to 500x500 or smaller.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Has anyone been able to see if we can get album art via Bluetooth? Thanks
> 
> 
> Kurt


I swear it used to work on my husband's iPhone over bt, then one day he got an update and it stopped working. I know it didn't work with Android ever for whatever reason. Maybe it's a security thing since VW is so uptight about the data transmission stuff (see media control thread in atlas forum for more info about that debacle).


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

ice4life said:


> I swear it used to work on my husband's iPhone over bt, then one day he got an update and it stopped working. I know it didn't work with Android ever for whatever reason. Maybe it's a security thing since VW is so uptight about the data transmission stuff (see media control thread in atlas forum for more info about that debacle).


I tried to message you but your inbox has exceeded the limit. You need to delete some messages.  


Kurt


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I tried to message you but your inbox has exceeded the limit. You need to delete some messages.
> 
> 
> Kurt


My bad. I deleted them 😏


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*What are these OBD11 selections*

In the steering module it has:
characteristic curve of steering assistance 
with values to select:
Driving profile selection button
Comfort
Dynamic
Automatic
Default
the first one was selected on mine. Is this how to choose the steering response?

Camera system rear view module:
Wheel/tire description
mine had 1950 mm but you can choose a value up to 67000. Does it somehow choose the rear camera lines?


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

Had anyone figured out how to get the inside tail lights to blink with the turn signal? I figured out how to do it with the lights off, but once the headlights or DRLs are on it won't work.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*Anybody know the coding for OBD11 to do this?*

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QQDuM5DHoHQ


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*A couple of tweaks*

Reverse lights on with coming/leaving home (from Ross thread)

Control Module 09 Central Electrics
Adaptation
Leuchte 28 RFK LC11
Lichtfunktion C28 change from nicht aktiv to Coming Home oder Leaving Home aktiv
Dimmwert CD28 change from 0 to 127

Leuchte 29 RFL RA64
Lichtfunktion C29 change from nicht aktiv to Coming Home oder Leaving Home aktiv
Dimmwert CD29 change from 0 to 127


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Tig20ne said:


> Reverse lights on with coming/leaving home (from Ross thread)
> 
> Control Module 09 Central Electrics
> Adaptation
> ...


I HAATE reverse lights staying on after ignition is cut...GM has been doing this for decades and it still annoys me because I can't tell if they're backing out or...if they're not even in the car lol. 

Thanks for the side marker coding, I couldn't separate left and right when I tried it, didn't think about the different channels.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

inv4zn said:


> I HAATE reverse lights staying on after ignition is cut...GM has been doing this for decades and it still annoys me because I can't tell if they're backing out or...if they're not even in the car lol.
> 
> Thanks for the side marker coding, I couldn't separate left and right when I tried it, didn't think about the different channels.


Yeah, I understand. It's dark where I live so some extra light in the back helps.

You're welcome.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

inv4zn said:


> I HAATE reverse lights staying on after ignition is cut...GM has been doing this for decades and it still annoys me because I can't tell if they're backing out or...if they're not even in the car lol.
> 
> Thanks for the side marker coding, I couldn't separate left and right when I tried it, didn't think about the different channels.


By chance you got the different channel info? I haven’t had a chance to go in and code, but would like to update my VCDS mod doc and share updates done so others can benefit. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

inv4zn said:


> I HAATE reverse lights staying on after ignition is cut...GM has been doing this for decades and it still annoys me because I can't tell if they're backing out or...if they're not even in the car lol.
> .


ugh yes, im 200% with you - absolutely hate this. cant tell you the amount of times ive sat waiting for a car to backup, just for it to be empty. I've learned my lesson very quickly and realize its a GM car and its not really backing up


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> By chance you got the different channel info? I haven’t had a chance to go in and code, but would like to update my VCDS mod doc and share updates done so others can benefit. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The left and right front side marker lights are tied to a single channel (26). You cannot separate them, at least not on an SE model. I find this odd since the rear side markers are on separate channels.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

DanSan said:


> ugh yes, im 200% with you - absolutely hate this. cant tell you the amount of times ive sat waiting for a car to backup, just for it to be empty. I've learned my lesson very quickly and realize its a GM car and its not really backing up


As I agree with you but I park sooooooooo far away from other people I’m never waiting on a spot. I don’t want dings or people touching my car. 


Kurt


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Tig20ne said:


> Front marker lights blink with turn signal
> 
> Control Module 09 Central Electrics
> Leuchte 26 NSL LA72
> ...


I don't think this works - both left and right sidemarker lights blink? 

I think it's because they are on one adaptation channel, there's no way for them to distinguish left and right lights.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tig20ne said:


> Reverse lights on with coming/leaving home (from Ross thread)
> 
> Control Module 09 Central Electrics
> Adaptation
> ...


Tig20one, so your front side markers blink with the correct and appropriate side when you use your turn signals? Sounds like others that have tried both sides blink and don’t appear to be independent. Can you confirm that your coding above works as intended? Left side front side marker blinks when turning left only, and same with the right side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

You are right. I put in based on another forum's post and when I checked I just looked on the side the turn signal was flashing on. Guess I should back that one out.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Still wish we could program the lights to do like the Jeep Youtube video I posted. Get's a little more attention then just the turn signal/brake lights flashing on and off.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Tig20ne said:


> Still wish we could program the lights to do like the Jeep Youtube video I posted. Get's a little more attention then just the turn signal/brake lights flashing on and off.


You can do it by spraying the inside of your car quickly with large amounts water, although the effect will likely be temporary :laugh:


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

inv4zn said:


> You can do it by spraying the inside of your car quickly with large amounts water, although the effect will likely be temporary :laugh:


You can actually do that with the Wrangler because everything inside is water resistant, including the electronics, with drain holes in the floor. Some people take their tops off for the entire summer.

The programmer that does that allows recalibration of speedometer for larger tires/wheels, something I wished the OBD11 could do.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*Dynamic rear lights*

Has this coding been covered?

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SwJQ4Tr7L78


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Tig20ne said:


> Has this coding been covered?
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SwJQ4Tr7L78


That's available as an OBDeleven app. The video in reference is using the Euro version of the tail lights, which differs from NAR (which don't have the amber indicators) so the effects won't be identical for both markets. If you apply the coding to NAR then rear indicators alternate their blink with the inner tail lights. I applied it to my NAR and I'm a fan of the look. Though it's only visible when you turn your driving lights on - but I have my taillights set to turn on with with my DRL so I have it on at all times.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*Rear camera on with turn signals*

Anyone seen this done on the Tiguan? It can be done on my Wrangler and seems like a good safety feature.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tig20ne said:


> Anyone seen this done on the Tiguan? It can be done on my Wrangler and seems like a good safety feature.


Do you mean like this?


https://youtu.be/3NYimNajjXY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Do you mean like this?
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/3NYimNajjXY
> ...


Say what? Not seeing the rear camera displaying on the screen.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Trying to figure out what you were asking? We’re you supposed to have a pic or video? I was following up to the video post before your post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

As a safety measure some cars can have the rear camera display when you turn on your turn signal. Looked in both the rear camera module and central electrics but don't see a cross-over where the turn signal activation will turn the rear view camera on and display on the infotainment screen.


Similar to this - https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8l3SYi4Zvwc


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tig20ne said:


> As a safety measure some cars can have the rear camera display when you turn on your turn signal. Looked in both the rear camera module and central electrics but don't see a cross-over where the turn signal activation will turn the rear view camera on and display on the infotainment screen.
> 
> 
> Similar to this - https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8l3SYi4Zvwc


Never seen that on a VW. Those of us with the Tiguan and Arteon are trying to get the overview overlay to show in reverse automatically, instead of having to hit menu and all attempts have failed to this point. It may be hard coded where it can’t be adjusted. So I’d imagine this is a pipe dream. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Tried getting the lap timer to install on my SE but won't work with App or activating bit 3 on Byte 1 on long coding. Anyone with an SE get it to work?


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tig20ne said:


> Still wish we could program the lights to do like the Jeep Youtube video I posted. Get's a little more attention then just the turn signal/brake lights flashing on and off.


Might not have been my smartest idea in retrospect but I coded my reverse light to function as a blinker with my interior lights. I just figured with them blinking there was very little chance of someone suspecting I am suddenly going to slam into reverse while going forward.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Never seen that on a VW. Those of us with the Tiguan and Arteon are trying to get the overview overlay to show in reverse automatically, instead of having to hit menu and all attempts have failed to this point. It may be hard coded where it can’t be adjusted. So I’d imagine this is a pipe dream.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you say overview overlay, what are you referring to? Is that with the 360 cam only?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> When you say overview overlay, what are you referring to? Is that with the 360 cam only?


Zimmie, like this:

https://youtu.be/3cXgCkyHsfk

This is the latest coding tried but no luck in Tiguan or Arteons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> That's available as an OBDeleven app. The video in reference is using the Euro version of the tail lights, which differs from NAR (which don't have the amber indicators) so the effects won't be identical for both markets. If you apply the coding to NAR then rear indicators alternate their blink with the inner tail lights. I applied it to my NAR and I'm a fan of the look. Though it's only visible when you turn your driving lights on - but I have my taillights set to turn on with with my DRL so I have it on at all times.


Figured out the proper coding thanks to [mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]for a NAR model where I have a Euro switch, rear fog installed, and enabled functions such as Single Side Parking Light and Emergency Flashers auto enabled during high speed emergency braking. Opposite/dancing phase works in all switch positions on NAR and Euro switch with this coding. Video is on the longer side but this was to validate each position and also with brakes enabled in each position. 0, Auto, parking and On. 

https://youtu.be/o6eKwvqyqQ4

Link to mods here (translate pretty well in OBD11 from VCDS)

https://docs.google.com/file/d/1vgj...GTgvs80/edit?usp=docslist_api&filetype=msword

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Might not have been my smartest idea in retrospect but I coded my reverse light to function as a blinker with my interior lights. I just figured with them blinking there was very little chance of someone suspecting I am suddenly going to slam into reverse while going forward.


I’m curious of this, have a video of it in action? May be pointless as I have just one reverse light now on the passenger side due to having a rear fog light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m curious of this, have a video of it in action? May be pointless as I have just one reverse light now on the passenger side due to having a rear fog light.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://youtu.be/VIQ9PavaCRs


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> zimmie2652 said:
> 
> 
> > When you say overview overlay, what are you referring to? Is that with the 360 cam only?
> ...


Oh, that overlay annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> https://youtu.be/VIQ9PavaCRs


That would be odd to see, I bet you turn that off before an inspection?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Oh, that overlay annoys the crap out of me.


Yea the MK7 doesn’t have 360, but hate how we have to press menu to pull up the overview. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> zimmie2652 said:
> 
> 
> > https://youtu.be/VIQ9PavaCRs
> ...


Yea, I’m not gonna leave it on. Just coded it for fun since the Tig hasn’t left the driveway. 

Also, MD is one and done on inspection, so I could leave it if I wanted.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Yea, I’m not gonna leave it on. Just coded it for fun since the Tig hasn’t left the driveway.
> 
> Also, MD is one and done on inspection, so I could leave it if I wanted.


Ah, benefit of being neighbor to the north. Not here in VA, we also have the pleasure of paying personal property tax on our vehicles. It’s always a pleasure being penalized for being able to afford a car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2019)

*Can the distance to remote open/close the back be changed?*

Hi Again,

2018 North American Tiguan Highline.

my Tiguan will let me remotely open the back hatch from a distance away, but to close it i have to be standing almost right next to it to use the remote. which kind of defeats the purpose because if i am standing beside it, i could just push the button to close it.

so wonder if there is any coding that can be changed that would make the closing distance to be the same as the current opening distance.
thanks.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> 2018 North American Tiguan Highline.
> 
> ...


Not that I’m aware of. From my understanding and per VWs educational videos, the closing is smaller radius a safety feature. They don’t want children’s fingers, dogs or anything getting the door shut on em. The small radius of course allows you to monitor things easier. Closing is set to a 3ft radius. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Well I pulled the trigger and picked up an OBD11 NextGen Pro model. Very impressed even with development still coming along on the iOS platform. Since it can perform long coding and basic settings felt like it was a good time to try it out and learn a different platform. 

For those that have it, I have two questions about particular apps. 

I’m familiar with Start/Stop disabling and the app is there but when I went to test it out it shows that app is not available. Yes I know I can go into adaptations in change as I’m MY19 and build date is 10/18, but I’m curious as why it wouldn’t be functional? I was hoping when it was summer time, jump in, plug in, run that app so I don’t have to press it the first time it engages. 

What exactly does Turn Lights as Position Lights mean? I tried a Google search for this phrase and most returns talked about the original use of parking lights. I was wondering if anyone had a video in action at 15% and 30%, and what is OBD11 really trying to convey in this screenshot. Thanks!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Well I pulled the trigger and picked up an OBD11 NextGen Pro model. Very impressed even with development still coming along on the iOS platform. Since it can perform long coding and basic settings felt like it was a good time to try it out and learn a different platform.
> 
> For those that have it, I have two questions about particular apps.
> 
> ...


Not available usually means OBD11 has pulled the functionality of the app due to safety reasons or anything that could be legally askew. 

Position lights is equivalent to your standing lights such as when your parked. I found it kinda pointless and deactivated it rather quickly in all honesty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zimmie, thanks! Guess I’ll just code it when the weather gets hot. 

Ah so turn signals are basically running at a certain percentage. Buddy of mine who’s also on the Vortex said yea it means turn this on and melt your lights. Too much heat for a small space never intended for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Zimmie, thanks! Guess I’ll just code it when the weather gets hot.
> 
> Ah so turn signals are basically running at a certain percentage. Buddy of mine who’s also on the Vortex said yea it means turn this on and melt your lights. Too much heat for a small space never intended for it.
> 
> ...


More or less that’ll be the outcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Surprised that’s in there considering start/stop app is no longer available for use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Not really coding, but I was curious if the cup holder tensioners would hold the OBD11 NextGen models based upon its shape. Well it’s a perfect fit in the rear cup holder. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What exactly does Turn Lights as Position Lights mean? I tried a Google search for this phrase and most returns talked about the original use of parking lights. I was wondering if anyone had a video in action at 15% and 30%, and what is OBD11 really trying to convey in this screenshot. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not work with LED SEL-P headlight. Only halogen, or Xenon. Turn Lights as Position Lights - this is "USA style" amber side marker on European car


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

So I've been trying to get the interior lights to fade in/out when the car's light does a power cycle. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNeqtHO7QqM

It's been done in the past using the following:

Module 09
Security Access - 31347
Adaptation
Interior lighting - KL58 Einschalten mit Rampe
New Value: active

But I believe those instructions were related to pre mid-2019 refresh. My Tiguan is of the late 2019 build, so it's missing quite a few things that earlier builds had - of which this is one, I believe.

Has anyone found an alternate path for newer 2019 builds?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Update 5 apparently came through last night, we now get backup capabilities for iOS users.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Update 5 apparently came through last night, we now get backup capabilities for iOS users.


You still digging OBD11 and the convenience? I miss my VCDS cable but do not miss lugging my computer or tablet around with me at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> You still digging OBD11 and the convenience? I miss my VCDS cable but do not miss lugging my computer or tablet around with me at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. I don’t lug anything around. I keep an android phone I got for $100, and OBDELEVEN in a cute pouch with a zipper in my center console so it’s ready when I am. I just teather the android phone to my iPhone for the WiFi. 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> You still digging OBD11 and the convenience? I miss my VCDS cable but do not miss lugging my computer or tablet around with me at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, very impressed with the tool especially for the price of the Pro model and no limit to how many vehicles you can add to your garage. Nice to see it's available for the iOS now, so I didn't have to invest in a separate Android device. It's nice to make quick changes on the fly without the need of a cable and a laptop. Quickly turned off Stop/Start for today's trip to PA. The support from OBD11 is also very good. I shared the Urban Joke tails, and they wanted that info to program as an app, so I shared my doc with them. May see more apps coming from all that I sourced.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yes, very impressed with the tool especially for the price of the Pro model and no limit to how many vehicles you can add to your garage. Nice to see it's available for the iOS now, so I didn't have to invest in a separate Android device. It's nice to make quick changes on the fly without the need of a cable and a laptop. Quickly turned off Stop/Start for today's trip to PA. The support from OBD11 is also very good. I shared the Urban Joke tails, and they wanted that info to program as an app, so I shared my doc with them. May see more apps coming from all that I sourced.


It’s supports FULL PRO VERSION for iOS now??? Cause when I bought mine it didn’t that is why I bought the alien phone. 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Everything you need is available to mod. The other items are ancillary and rarely used. Update 6 is the last need, but do you need this and have you ever used?

https://obdeleven.com/en/apps-and-features


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> It’s supports FULL PRO VERSION for iOS now??? Cause when I bought mine it didn’t that is why I bought the alien phone.
> 
> 
> Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


Yea pro features have been available since December or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea OBD11 has just been methodical on rolling out feature sets. Can you do things such as long code, change adaptation channels and run Basic Settings yes and the other day added backup capabilities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I got mine in November and I emailed them and they said Pro was only working for Android then so I bought a cheap phone. Now I can give the phone to my 10yo niece to play games. Lol


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## Stonezulla (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey, lots of great tweaks in here!

I’d like to try my side mirror turn signals in “Dunklephase” or opposite the front turns. Anyone done this yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Interesting, never seen it done on other models. Wonder if it’s even possible as Savvv and I have been trying to see if we can get the rear side marker to blink in unison with the inner tails and not the outer tail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Interesting, never seen it done on other models. Wonder if it’s even possible as Savvv and I have been trying to see if we can get the rear side marker to blink in unison with the inner tails and not the outer tail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have done both of those, so it is possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I know you got the alternating to work for the front headlights, but you got the side mirrors to be opposite of the front turn signals? I’d love to know that coding. I don’t recall coming across that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yep, I didn’t write it down or anything though because I didn’t like it. I’ll see if I can track down the channels and all again when I can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sounds good, I’ll look through my admaps also and browse the interwebs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sounds good, I’ll look through my admaps also and browse the interwebs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think what I might have done is just reverse my actual turn signal phase to run opposite the mirror actually. Looking back on things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Found this in regard to the side mirror turn signals, and from what I’m reading doesn’t sound possible . 


However, on the mk7 which is built on a MQB platform, the LEDs on the mirrors are wired back to their respective passenger/driver door control modules. There is no direct connection between these door controllers and the BCM, except via communication messages over the CAN bus. 

The turn signal on a mk7 is generated by the steering module and it is then sent separately to the door modules and the BCM. Leuchte programming can only be done in the BCM (alas), so it's fundamentally problematic to do what you want - sorry!!

Maybe you can prove Don (DV52) on this one, but his lighting knowledge is pretty deep. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonezulla (Feb 6, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Found this in regard to the side mirror turn signals, and from what I’m reading doesn’t sound possible .
> 
> 
> However, on the mk7 which is built on a MQB platform, the LEDs on the mirrors are wired back to their respective passenger/driver door control modules. There is no direct connection between these door controllers and the BCM, except via communication messages over the CAN bus.
> ...


Thanks. I’m not gonna go down a rabbit hole but would have tried it if someone had done it. Tying them to the fronts does make sense in a way. Thanks for looking everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Stonezulla said:


> Thanks. I’m not gonna go down a rabbit hole but would have tried it if someone had done it. Tying them to the fronts does make sense in a way. Thanks for looking everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can do what I did and reverse your front signal. I know for a fact I set these up opposite one time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonezulla (Feb 6, 2013)

zimmie2652 said:


> You can do what I did and reverse your front signal. I know for a fact I set these up opposite one time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks I’ll look into it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here’s Single Side Parking Light (SSPL) in action on a dark street. Driver side and passenger side, coded using energy management. 

https://youtu.be/50pM68Ga2ys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So was in module 17 long coding and saw Acceleration Display, set it to Yes and coding was accepted but nothing changed on the AID. Anyone know what this is supposed to do?

Also saw this below, anyone play around with this setting? I know the MIB is under 5F, so this is different. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So was in module 17 long coding and saw Acceleration Display, set it to Yes and coding was accepted but nothing changed on the AID. Anyone know what this is supposed to do?
> 
> Also saw this below, anyone play around with this setting? I know the MIB is under 5F, so this is different.
> 
> ...


I believe this is the one that increases or decreases tick marks on the speedometer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ll have to check again, thought it might have been a “turbo” dial showing your boost or some sort of animation in center screen. I didn’t even think of checking there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Has anyone done the coding to enable closing the trunk on a '19 Tig SEL with the remote?

I read through here and did a bunch of mods, there is an app for the closing but it says "not available". 

Thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

patriot3g said:


> Has anyone done the coding to enable closing the trunk on a '19 Tig SEL with the remote?
> 
> I read through here and did a bunch of mods, there is an app for the closing but it says "not available".
> 
> Thanks!


Do you have a third row? If so, you’ll need VCP or ODIS to load the parameters for the 5 seater model in order to then code for remote closing. Keep in mind the current configuration is a protective feature, as the third row is directly under the hinge. All it takes is a kid to put their hands up in there during closing and goodbye fingers and/or hand. And having kids myself, let’s just say they aren’t the brightest no matter how many times you tell them not to do something. Even adults are stupid, so wouldn’t put it past a slapnut to do the look at me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

I do not have one of those, yet anyways. It’s my first foray into programming VWs 

No kids, besides a German Shepherd and he’s terrified of the trunk 🤣


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Still don’t know if you have a 3rd row or not but I’m going to assume you do based upon your initial ask. Dog, tail, gate, might not be the best combination. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Still don’t know if you have a 3rd row or not but I’m going to assume you do based upon your initial ask. Dog, tail, gate, might not be the best combination.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh sorry, yes I have the third row. The dogs ride in the 2nd row, however...he's way too tall for the trunk.


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

*Cant get the truck opener to work*

I don't know if its because i used carista, and apologize in advance.
But does anyone know if i missed something here?
I do not have 3rd row seats.
Thanks for your assistance in getting this to work.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Jmarks124 said:


> I don't know if its because i used carista, and apologize in advance.
> But does anyone know if i missed something here?
> I do not have 3rd row seats.
> Thanks for your assistance in getting this to work.


Closing from the key is a finicky one to begin with. You can only close it within 3 ft per VWs instructional videos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Has anyone here done the “heartbeat mod” successfully? Thinking bout going out to try it out tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonezulla (Feb 6, 2013)

zimmie2652 said:


> Has anyone here done the “heartbeat mod” successfully? Thinking bout going out to try it out tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have. It works. Just not as noticeable as you might think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quattro90 (Aug 29, 2017)

zimmie2652 said:


> Has anyone here done the “heartbeat mod” successfully? Thinking bout going out to try it out tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I was successful on my 2020 SE. I didn't keep it, but I was able to code it no problem.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It’s also an app now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]here it is it only does this when it’s time to start the vehicle up. It is noticeable mostly at night. 


https://youtu.be/-TFRm56OVbA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]zimmie2652 [/mention]here it is it only does this when it’s time to start the vehicle up. It is noticeable mostly at night.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/-TFRm56OVbA
> ...


That's pretty sweet. What are the coding instructions for that? 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Instructions:

Engine Start/Stop Heartbeat

Go to the KESSY module Acc/Start Auth
Security Access - 20103
Adaptation
Change the follow to active
DeveloperCoding:Search lights-ZAT_illumination_concept_mybeat_clamp58xt
DeveloperCoding:Search lights-ZAT_illumination_modus_mybeat_clamp58xt

It’s now an Adjustment under Apps within OBD11, they label it Pulsation. 

Also you can find mods such as this in my mods doc link in my signature. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burtomr (Jun 17, 2010)

*Help with a problem...*

I hope this is a good place to ask for help with an OBD11 issue I'm having. Car is Mk7 Golf R. 

A couple months ago I used my OBD11 to access Engine Module 01 to set Wastegate Adaption with no issues. Today, when I try to access the Engine 01 Module to look at Live Data and the Adaption menu, it doesn't allow access. I get this error red message: "DESCRIPTION DATA NOT FOUND" at the bottom of the screen. 

Other modules like the Transmission 02, etc. allow access to Live Data and Adaption functions with no problem.

Any idea why just the Engine Module is not allowing access? Thanks in advance.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

burtomr said:


> I hope this is a good place to ask for help with an OBD11 issue I'm having. Car is Mk7 Golf R.
> 
> A couple months ago I used my OBD11 to access Engine Module 01 to set Wastegate Adaption with no issues. Today, when I try to access the Engine 01 Module to look at Live Data and the Adaption menu, it doesn't allow access. I get this error red message: "DESCRIPTION DATA NOT FOUND" at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> ...


You might have better luck over on the *OBDEleven site*.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

azgman said:


> You might have better luck over on the *OBDEleven site*.


Or the Golf R forum lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK6 BOB (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey guys :wave:

Recently picked up a 2020 Stone Blue SEL R Line!

I tried to enable the window functions via key fob by the steps in the first post, but it didn’t seem to work. Is it different for some reason on the 20’s? Other changes I made seem to work fine.

I’m also curious if there is a way to have the split screen with the overhead, and rear camera view, show up by default when going into reverse. Rather than having to hit the menu button every time on the rear view screen. 

I’m using the OBDEleven Pro

Thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MK6 BOB said:


> Hey guys :wave:
> 
> Recently picked up a 2020 Stone Blue SEL R Line!
> 
> ...


Try the steps for the windows from the link in my signature. 

Sorry to tell you the feature you want for the rear view split screen can’t be done. Every possible mod that is out there has been tried and no success. Looks to be hard coded and not accessible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

MK6 BOB said:


> Hey guys :wave:
> 
> Recently picked up a 2020 Stone Blue SEL R Line!
> 
> ...


Also have a 2020 SEL-P R line and can’t get windows to work w remote either. It’s an APP but says not available when you try. I bet it will be worked out shortly. Worked fine on my wife’s 19 golf R. Also using obdeleven pro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You try this?


Windows up and down with key fob*

VCDS:
9- Central electronics
Adaptations
2-Access control 2- comfort opening > active
3- Access control 3- comfort closing > active
Key fob…
7- Access control 2- funk komfort oeffnen > active
6- Access control 2- funk komfort schilessen > active
Menu
27 access control 2- Menuesteuerung komfortbedienung einstellbar >adjustableKessy
20- access control 2-Kessy komfort schilessen > active


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

I may have missed it but is there any coding for the DRLs to stay ON while turn signal is engaged?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

DCdubz111 said:


> I may have missed it but is there any coding for the DRLs to stay ON while turn signal is engaged?


Yes. Doing the Scandinavian DRL with OBDeleven. I did it and love it!


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Yes. Doing the Scandinavian DRL with OBDeleven. I did it and love it!
> 
> 
> Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


Think he’s talking about the fronts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Think he’s talking about the fronts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So am I. With scan drl they don’t turn off 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## MK6 BOB (Apr 24, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You try this?
> 
> 
> Windows up and down with key fob*
> ...



Just tried that method, no luck.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> So am I. With scan drl they don’t turn off
> 
> 
> Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


I was always under the impression Scandinavian DRLs was just to get the rears to light up during the day like the fronts. Didn’t realize that app also made that happen for the fronts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MK6 BOB said:


> Just tried that method, no luck.


Wonder if you tried this for window up/down from the keyhole would work or assist?


Open/Close windows with keyhole (Steps below)

Allow comfort opening in general [mandatory]

ENG141681-IDE02022-ZV Komfort-Comfort opening > active

Opening by KESSY (closing is already enabled)

IDE11944-ENG116653-Keyless access and start authorization-Kessy Komfort oeffnen > active

Opening/Closing Windows by Key Fob

ENG141681-ENG116652-ZV Komfort-Funk Komfort oeffnen > active
ENG141681-ENG116651-ZV Komfort-Funk Komfort schliessen > active

Opening/Closing Windows by Keyhole

ENG141681-ENG116643-ZV Komfort-Schliesszylinder Komfort oeffnen > active
ENG141681-ENG116644-ZV Komfort-Schliesszylinder Komfort schliessen > active

https://youtu.be/C068gPg1GSU
https://youtu.be/oHvGBjnFpJo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I was always under the impression Scandinavian DRLs was just to get the rears to light up during the day like the fronts. Didn’t realize that app also made that happen for the fronts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish it only did the front as it looks like I drive with parking lights on all the time. But hey. 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

MK6 BOB said:


> Reihenmotor5 said:
> 
> 
> > You try this?
> ...


Silly question, but did you enable it in the settings of the car once you did that? You may even have to reset that particular setting group to activate it.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I was always under the impression Scandinavian DRLs was just to get the rears to light up during the day like the fronts. Didn’t realize that app also made that happen for the fronts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It doesn’t lol. It just turns on the rears like you thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

DCdubz111 said:


> I may have missed it but is there any coding for the DRLs to stay ON while turn signal is engaged?


This coding is from an MK7 but if you access our DRL channels and add the following commands, it should work. Just replace the channels below with our corresponding channels. 


09 - Central Electronics
set these adaptation channels to Not Active:
(8)-Leuchte3SL VRB21-Lichtfunktion C 3Blinken rechts aktiv (beide Phasen)
(8)-Leuchte5 TFL RB32-Lichtfunktion C 5Blinken rechts aktiv (beide Phasen)
(8)-Leuchte2SL VLB10-Lichtfunktion C 2Blinken links aktiv (beide Phasen)
(8)-Leuchte4TFL LB4-Lichtfunktion C 4Blinken links aktiv (beide Phasen)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> It doesn’t lol. It just turns on the rears like you thought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I knew I hadn’t lost my mind just yet. I can do that manually for the rears if I wanted, but I have my rears coded just how I like them and not letting Scandinavian mess me up. Apps while nice if it’s an area I’ve already coded, I’m not about to do some one press and jack everything up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK6 BOB (Apr 24, 2011)

Zabes64 said:


> Silly question, but did you enable it in the settings of the car once you did that? You may even have to reset that particular setting group to activate it.


Welp, this was the problem. I didn’t realize it was enabling the option in settings, thought it was just making it happen... :facepalm:

I found the option, enabled, and works great! Thank you!


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks, I knew I hadn’t lost my mind just yet. I can do that manually for the rears if I wanted, but I have my rears coded just how I like them and not letting Scandinavian mess me up. Apps while nice if it’s an area I’ve already coded, I’m not about to do some one press and jack everything up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I’m right. It turns on the front at well. That is why the front side markers are on and the DRLS don’t turn off when you use blinker. If it was only the rears then none of the front stuff would be on.


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Oh and btw. Enabling Scandinavian DRL doesn’t mess with my rear blink coding. My inners still blink in unison with the outers via the coding. Thanks 


Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Oh and btw. Enabling Scandinavian DRL doesn’t mess with my rear blink coding. My inners still blink in unison with the outers via the coding. Thanks
> 
> 
> Classy, Bougie, Ratchet


Good to know, since you can’t see what the app is writing to, I don’t mess with anything light related. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

*Closing Rear Hatch from Inside with 3rd Row...*

I've learned that if you have a 3rd row option installed, you cannon close the rear hatch from the inside (only open). Is there coding that open that feature up (as it's present on Tig's without 3rd row)?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Superchud said:


> I've learned that if you have a 3rd row option installed, you cannon close the rear hatch from the inside (only open). Is there coding that open that feature up (as it's present on Tig's without 3rd row)?


No, you cant do anything with VCDS or OBDeleven to enable that. You have to provision(flash) the module with a different firmware using tool like VCP SYSTEM.
Or buy a used module from a 5 seat Tiguan and swap the module. I did the second option.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok so I think I’m going to go into 4B and disable predictive_AFS. In OBD11 after making the change do I only need to run Acknowledge Basic Settings after clearing faults? In VCDS under Basic Settings you ran Start and Stop to clear the error after changes to 4B. Appreciate info on the proper steps in OBD11, and will update my mod doc for future modders. Thanks!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks [mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention]for the steps! Will add to my mods doc for those with OBD11. Backed out predictive_AFS after spending a week in the country. While nice, if roads have changed it’s annoying to see the lights jump between the prediction and the wheel turn. Plus if roads aren’t illuminated like in the country lose a little bit of visibility due to the slight dip of predictive_afs. Also if you put your AFS in Sport under Custom driving modes or have your transmission in Sport the headlights turn faster and light up corners the same if not better than predictive on dark roads. Predictive_AFS dips down while predicting the turn ahead to illuminate the road and you lose a little bit of the higher up illumination that you may want if deer are around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

*Mirror Fold on Start*

Has anyone figured out how to change when the Mirrors fold/unfold? 

Would like them to unfold when the car is started instead of when the doors are unlocked. Would like them to fold when I hit the lock button if possible. 

Figure it will cut down on them unnecessarily unfolding when we're just getting something out of the car. 

Cheers!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

HappyTiggy said:


> Has anyone figured out how to change when the Mirrors fold/unfold?
> 
> Would like them to unfold when the car is started instead of when the doors are unlocked. Would like them to fold when I hit the lock button if possible.
> 
> ...


I think I have that coding but I’ll need to confirm. Let you know once I’m done with this eye appointment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I think I have that coding but I’ll need to confirm. Let you know once I’m done with this eye appointment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wicked thanks!! 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

HappyTiggy said:


> Has anyone figured out how to change when the Mirrors fold/unfold?
> 
> Would like them to unfold when the car is started instead of when the doors are unlocked. Would like them to fold when I hit the lock button if possible.
> 
> ...


Mirrors fold out when car starts 

(09) Central Electronics 
Adaptation 
Look for Spiegelverstellung 
Look for Signalisierung_spiegelanklappung 
Old Value: Active 
New Value: not active


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

That’s it! Thanks Kurt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Mirrors fold out when car starts
> 
> (09) Central Electronics
> Adaptation
> ...


Amazing thanks!!

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Mirrors fold out when car starts
> 
> (09) Central Electronics
> Adaptation
> ...


Were either of you able to get this to work on your Tig? Wonder if it needs a drive before it's active, just made the change but mirrors still fold out on unlock.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Try reset of locks in the MIB?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Try reset of locks in the MIB?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Havent tried this yet, did some googling and couldnt find a procedure

How do you reset locks via MIB? 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Not in front of mine but is there an option for Doors?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Quick update here:

Tried resetting the settings for both "Opening and Closing, and Mirrors and Windows" - Change still didnt take place.

Also had tried to enable puddle lamp lighting when the 360 camera is on and that also didnt take.

Went for a drive and still no change.

I went back into Central Electronics, and the change is there, still set to "Not Active" for the mirrors. 

Not sure why neither of them are taking any ideas?

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Playing around with display and like this. Shows MPH in 10 mph increments and also raises speedo to 180. . Here is the coding:

Display Depiction: Version 1

Tubes Illustration: Version 2

Tachometer End Value: Version 5


You can play around with all 3 and find what you like best. Below is a pic of the coding I just provided. Cheers and happy coding!










Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

HappyTiggy said:


> Quick update here:
> 
> Tried resetting the settings for both "Opening and Closing, and Mirrors and Windows" - Change still didnt take place.
> 
> ...


I’ll test later today the mirrors for you. 

Puddle lights with 360 camera you need to be in reverse and do above view. Also did you do the long coding required in order to enable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

HappyTiggy said:


> Quick update here:
> 
> Tried resetting the settings for both "Opening and Closing, and Mirrors and Windows" - Change still didnt take place.
> 
> ...


https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5eebb5eb0d894/VCDS Mods.docx


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Playing around with display and like this. Shows MPH in 10 mph increments and also raises speedo to 180. . Here is the coding:
> 
> Display Depiction: Version 1
> 
> ...


180 pfft, 200 hundred here (trying to find my 320 speedo pic, but think I sent it to a friend and didn’t save it ). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Playing around with display and like this. Shows MPH in 10 mph increments and also raises speedo to 180. . Here is the coding:
> 
> Display Depiction: Version 1
> 
> ...


Odd I don’t see Tachometer End Value in my 17 admap and you and I have the same AID. Maybe I can see it in OBD11 and VCDS didn’t???

Possibly different software version since you say Tubes Illustration above and my admap has Tube_version. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’ll test later today the mirrors for you.
> 
> Puddle lights with 360 camera you need to be in reverse and do above view. Also did you do the long coding required in order to enable?
> 
> ...


Sweet thanks!

Yes did the long coding to enable it, but I dont recall testing in reverse, will do that shortly.

Cheers!

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Odd I don’t see Tachometer End Value in my 17 admap and you and I have the same AID. Maybe I can see it in OBD11 and VCDS didn’t???
> 
> Possibly different software version since you say Tubes Illustration above and my admap has Tube_version.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We don’t have the same AID. I have the updated one and yours looks like a bone  


Kurt


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re right, I didn’t see the sides and focused on the shape of the dials. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]HappyTiggy [/mention]that’s not it sorry. I don’t think you can but I’ve made these changes per the screenshot. It requires more manual intervention after going through all the side mirror settings. Posting a video to YouTube of the result here shortly. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here is what this coding will do since I’ve disabled radio mirror per the screenshot above. 

https://youtu.be/Xeie2h2NLss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Here is what this coding will do since I’ve disabled radio mirror per the screenshot above.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Xeie2h2NLss
> 
> ...


Mine will fold and unfold with the switch, do yours also automatically open when started? 

Or does the coding still open them on unlock - like when the selector is in the R position for mirror dip? 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry I’m out and about so I didn’t spell it out fully. The circled coding is for radio control, by default it’s active. I turned it off that is why you see the mirrors do not move when I unlock/lock from outside. Inside the vehicle I show that I turn the dial from a folded in setting to L or 0 to fold out and then when I turn the engine off I turn the dial back to fold inward position. 










This gives you what you want but is more manual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]HappyTiggy [/mention]does that make better sense now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]HappyTiggy [/mention]does that make better sense now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes thanks! I was hoping to keep it automated, but have them open on start and close on keyfob lock without any manual intervention.

Likely will just keep stock if I cant figure it out.



2019 Highline R Line


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I translated the section and those were the options I fiddled with after learning what they meant. Maybe turning on some menu functions in relation might help by selecting what you want on and off? The entry below is if you want them to fold/unfold by key or convenience. Switch to convenience and they’ll stay in an outward until you leave you finger in the divot for a period of time and unfold when you unlock by using your hand. 

That’s why kept it to the key fob but turned off the radio so you could change just that if you wanted. 

I already have the divot/convenience as a secondary option for window controls in addition to using the keyfob to roll windows up/down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

@Reihenmotor5

have you trying this? now i dont have vcds.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cXgCkyHsfk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

1054521247 said:


> @Reihenmotor5
> 
> have you trying this? now i dont have vcds.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cXgCkyHsfk


Yea it doesn’t work, reason being different PDC system. The Golf doesn’t have 360 cam, that is why you see just the image overlay of the vehicle since it’s using sensors to help you guide your car during parking. Tried on my Tig as soon as this was posted, and the Arteon guys tried also. Looks like this feature is hard coded like the speed at which high beam assist kicks on. If anything new comes up I’ll try but everything out there to enable hasn’t worked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea it doesn’t work, reason being different PDC system. The Golf doesn’t have 360 cam, that is why you see just the image overlay of the vehicle since it’s using sensors to help you guide your car during parking. Tried on my Tig as soon as this was posted, and the Arteon guys tried also. Looks like this feature is hard coded like the speed at which high beam assist kicks on. If anything new comes up I’ll try but everything out there to enable hasn’t worked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MUG318 (Nov 13, 2003)

My daughter recently bought a used '19 Tiguan SE. Build date is January 2019. I have a '19 Tiguan SEL-P that I bought new. Build date May 2019. I was able to disable start/stop using the voltage method in my car. I cannot use that same method to disable it in my daughter's. I tried the app in OBD11, but OBD11 said it wasn't supported. I tried manually changing the voltage level with no luck. Also tried controller 19, adaption, disable start/stop, changing mode to not active (BTW, the mode was already set to not active) with no luck. Her Tiguan was previously a rental/fleet vehicle. I'm thinking that somehow this setting is hardcoded in the ECU so as to stop the rental/fleet users from making changes to it. I have made other, not significant, changes like accent color in the MFI and head unit. If not this, what else could it be and what other things can I try?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

The OBD11 app on my vehicle for a build date of 10/18 wasn’t supported, so I went into coding. Let me find the coding if you haven’t tried this already, since I believe others with 2019 models with your build date were still successful. 2020 models it can’t be done. Doubt this will help since you mentioned it showed Active/Not Active. 

Deactivate Start/Stop

Select Control Unit 19
Adaptation
Search for Start/Stop start voltage limit
Old Value = 7.8
New Value = 12 (highest value is 12.1)*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Do the “3D Dots” work on the 2019 Tiguan with the newer AID? I’ve tried everything I could find, and can’t get them to appear  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

patriot3g said:


> Do the “3D Dots” work on the 2019 Tiguan with the newer AID? I’ve tried everything I could find, and can’t get them to appear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. I couldn’t get it to work either. Some other features you can’t with the newest AID but it’s been so long I forget what they are unless someone asks. 


Kurt


----------



## MUG318 (Nov 13, 2003)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The OBD11 app on my vehicle for a build date of 10/18 wasn’t supported, so I went into coding. Let me find the coding if you haven’t tried this already, since I believe others with 2019 models with your build date were still successful. 2020 models it can’t be done. Doubt this will help since you mentioned it showed Active/Not Active.
> 
> Deactivate Start/Stop
> 
> ...


I swear that I did the voltage method on her car before. I just finished doing it, again... I think, and it's now disabled. 

Thanks for the push. 

Sent from my H8416 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Can't seem to get this working in my 18 Highline, anyone have any thoughts on why? Built in app fails too. 

Air Recirculation Memory

1. Control Unit 08

2. Long Coding

3. Store Recirculation Air Setting for Terminal 15 Off: Service-life dependent store -> Save

OBD11 app was broken, fixed with most recent update - Coding accepted.


----------



## cgunn (Apr 27, 2020)

Have yet to pull trigger on OBDEleven. Already have a list of codes for when the time comes. I have a 2018 Atlas SEWT. Is there anyone that has found out how to disable the “eyeballs” to the DRLs?


----------



## richwoy (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello all - just received the new version of the OBDeleven and I’m trying to deactivate starting vibration reduction on our ‘19 Alltrack. However, I don’t see this option anywhere in the Brakes module where other threads said it would be. Can someone please point me in the right direction? I was thinking that maybe this option isn’t available in the iOS version, so I tried it on an Android device but still don’t see it.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

How can I code the fogs to be the coming home/leaving home lights?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

richwoy said:


> Hello all - just received the new version of the OBDeleven and I’m trying to deactivate starting vibration reduction on our ‘19 Alltrack. However, I don’t see this option anywhere in the Brakes module where other threads said it would be. Can someone please point me in the right direction? I was thinking that maybe this option isn’t available in the iOS version, so I tried it on an Android device but still don’t see it.


Look for “rough road optimization” instead. It’s been renamed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

New at coding and OBD11 but is there a way to save your default factory settings and revert back to them? Just in case I mess up doing these codes.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You can click on your vehicle under Garage and scroll down to see your history. You can also do a full backup within the app. I’m not connected to my car right now to show you that function but it’s available after you connect. 

I also highly recommend just writing down old value before you make a change as a record. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I tried searching but didn’t have any luck. Does anyone know the coding to disable these NAR rear sidemarker lights?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

D3Audi said:


> I tried searching but didn’t have any luck. Does anyone know the coding to disable these NAR rear sidemarker lights?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VCDS Mod Living Doc: https://tinyurl.com/TigRLineMods has everything!

• Leuchte 16 -> Left rear side light
• Leuchte 17 -> Right rear side light


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

There's been lots of talk about deactivating the start-stop system (using the voltage method), but does anyone know if there's a way to DELAY it rather than shut it off. I actually like the start-stop system, but I find it shuts the Tiguan down too quickly. If possible, I'd like it to shut down only after a couple of seconds that way I can start doing proper stops again, lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sazerac said:


> There's been lots of talk about deactivating the start-stop system (using the voltage method), but does anyone know if there's a way to DELAY it rather than shut it off. I actually like the start-stop system, but I find it shuts the Tiguan down too quickly. If possible, I'd like it to shut down only after a couple of seconds that way I can start doing proper stops again, lol


Don’t press the brakes that hard, if you lightly hold the brake it won’t engage immediately. Press harder and it’ll turn on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Don’t press the brakes that hard, if you lightly hold the brake it won’t engage immediately. Press harder and it’ll turn on.


I've heard of that and tried it, but it's very hard to master. You really have to focus on pressing the brakes just the perfect amount, which makes this solution less convenient than any other option. What I'm hoping for is that someone may know of a way to change the delay using OBDeleven. Thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It does take practice, I just turn it off during summer and cold winter months as my wife doesn’t drive the Tig enough to get comfortable with brake pedal technique. Maybe tweaking the voltage setting might help, but don’t know or see any coding that produces a delay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dfworders (Feb 13, 2019)

*Error: Dynamic Road Sign Display*

Hi,

I followed the instruction for Traffic Sign recognition on my 2018 Tiguan SEL-P. It recognizes the sign correctly but I have two issues:

1. Whenever starting the car, it displays the following error on dash: 
Error: Dynamic Road Sign Display

2. On my infotainment screen when navigating to assist systems, turning DRS on/off gives me something like the function is not available.

Here is the exact step I took to enable Traffic Sign recognition. Can anyone help please!

Control Unit 5F - Information 

Adaptation 
Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2
traffic_sign_recognition_0x21 = Activated, then Green tick 
Car_Function_Adaptions_Gen2
menu_display_road_sign_identification = Activated, then Green tick 

 Control unit A5 (front / advance camera) 

Security access - 20103
Control unit Long Coding  
Byte 16  Bit 04 Activate , then Green tick 

Control unit 17 (Dashboard) 

Control unit Long Coding  
Byte 5  Bit 02 Activate, then Green tick


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

These are known issues. If you’re seeing the road signs on your dash it is functioning correctly. No one has figured out how to remove and all indications are these notifications cannot be resolved. Even OBD11 apps states this is the case if you go the app route to do the coding you’ve performed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

I ran into a weird issue with trying to code Confort Opening (and closing) with Kessy. Currently I can open and close the windows with the FOB. I can open close the windows by holding my finger on the lock sensor on both the driver and passenger doors; however I can only open the windows from the passenger door. If I grab the driver door handle, the door will unlock, but the windows don't go down. Did I miss something when changing the coding to allow this?


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> I ran into a weird issue with trying to code Confort Opening (and closing) with Kessy. Currently I can open and close the windows with the FOB. I can open close the windows by holding my finger on the lock sensor on both the driver and passenger doors; however I can only open the windows from the passenger door. If I grab the driver door handle, the door will unlock, but the windows don't go down. Did I miss something when changing the coding to allow this?


Nevermind, I figured out what I was doing wrong....

When opening the windows this way, you have to have a finger on the lock sensor when you grab the handle to make them go down. I must have been doing that on the passenger side without knowing it.


----------



## RADON (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a MY2020 SEL and installed the autostop switch but at every stop upon fully depressing the brake pedal the car turns off, and then upon releasing the brake, the autostop engages and the car starts. It's extremely annoying because it's basically turning off/on in less than a second. Any options besides using the physical switch? 




Reihenmotor5 said:


> The OBD11 app on my vehicle for a build date of 10/18 wasn’t supported, so I went into coding. Let me find the coding if you haven’t tried this already, since I believe others with 2019 models with your build date were still successful. 2020 models it can’t be done. Doubt this will help since you mentioned it showed Active/Not Active.
> 
> Deactivate Start/Stop
> 
> ...


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

RADON said:


> I have a MY2020 SEL and installed the autostop switch but at every stop upon fully depressing the brake pedal the car turns off, and then upon releasing the brake, the autostop engages and the car starts. It's extremely annoying because it's basically turning off/on in less than a second. Any options besides using the physical switch?


I don't believe that a way to disable the auto start / stop with coding on the MY2020s has been found yet. For now your only options are to press the button yourself when you start the car, or to install the switch.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Correct, 2020 appears to be hard coded due to regulations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RADON (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. May have to try to unplug the connector at the battery.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I imagine that’s going to throw a CEL, could be wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RADON (Aug 3, 2007)

I thought the same, but will test. 

Also, did find this thread showing the same behavior.

https://forums.ross-tech.com/index.php?threads/24629/#post-212599


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> I don't believe that a way to disable the auto start / stop with coding on the MY2020s has been found yet. For now your only options are to press the button yourself when you start the car, or to install the switch.


There are "modules" available on Ebay and AliExpress that will do it (apparently). I've ordered one that should be here in the next week or 2 and will post here my success/failure/experience with it. I think this is really the only option for the 2020, but frankly I think it's better than the coding method because you can "disable" it when you take the car in for service. Apparently there are 3 modes you can set it to: "recall" which sets it to how it was when you last turned off the car, "service" which disables itself (does nothing), and "default off" which sets the A/S system to always OFF when you start the car. Regardless of the mode, pressing the button still works if you want to turn the auto-start function on/off yourself.

It's basically a small device that simulates pressing the AutoStart Disable button every time you start the car. It has a couple modes, and can be disabled entirely if you want when you take it in for service for example. The Ebay ones come from Europe and need to be hardwired in. The ones from AliExpress seem to have a connector version that basically makes it plug-and-play... just plugs between the harness and the switch module.

As I said, all this is just based on what I've read. Once mine arrives and I get it installed I'll provide a more validated report on it.

Cheers...
DoC


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

DoC0427 said:


> There are "modules" available on Ebay and AliExpress that will do it (apparently). I've ordered one that should be here in the next week or 2 and will post here my success/failure/experience with it. I think this is really the only option for the 2020, but frankly I think it's better than the coding method because you can "disable" it when you take the car in for service. Apparently there are 3 modes you can set it to: "recall" which sets it to how it was when you last turned off the car, "service" which disables itself (does nothing), and "default off" which sets the A/S system to always OFF when you start the car. Regardless of the mode, pressing the button still works if you want to turn the auto-start function on/off yourself.
> 
> It's basically a small device that simulates pressing the AutoStart Disable button every time you start the car. It has a couple modes, and can be disabled entirely if you want when you take it in for service for example. The Ebay ones come from Europe and need to be hardwired in. The ones from AliExpress seem to have a connector version that basically makes it plug-and-play... just plugs between the harness and the switch module.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> Do you have a link?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is the one I ordered but there are many others on AliExpress as well to choose from.
On Ebay you can search for "SSA" and find them there too.

PLEASE do not purchase just based on this or take this as my endorsement whatsoever simply because I have not received it yet to validate whether it works at all or not. However since you asked, here's the one I purchased:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000984255887.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1c364c4d38d4KA

Mine should be here in the next week or so from what I can tell with the tracking info.

Cheers,
DoC


----------



## RADON (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm with you Doc. Seems like all roads point to the module. I messaged this seller b/c they advertise a harness which makes install a little easier.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Emulator-S...VICE-MODE-Start-Stop-SSA-memory/223974245071?


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

RADON said:


> I'm with you Doc. Seems like all roads point to the module. I messaged this seller b/c they advertise a harness which makes install a little easier.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Emulator-S...VICE-MODE-Start-Stop-SSA-memory/223974245071?


I ended up ordering from AliExpress only because:
1) Seems like the ones in Europe are quite a bit more expensive and "out of stock" from places I was looking at
2) The harnesses they had available were not for the MQB Tiguan (just the older MK1)
3) The ones from Ali have the extra "mode" that defaults to switching the system OFF regardless of how it was left when the car was turned off. The ones from Europe apparently just put the system back in the same mode as it was when the vehicle was last turned off.

We'll see what arrives and how it works soon enough.

Cheers...
DoC


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m curious how is this easier than coding back quickly if you’re worried about the dealer? I can plug in and make the change in a matter of a minute or two. I’ve made changes and dealer says nothing about them. Someone in the forums rigged up something similar himself on either a 2018 or 2019 model for some reason and these appear to be extremely noticeable in the engine bay. I’m sure this will bring more attention than coding. Now granted coding for this isn’t available for 2020 models, but have some sort of electrical issue with this attached and I’m sure it won’t be fun dealing with VW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RADON (Aug 3, 2007)

Looking forward to hearing about your experience.



DoC0427 said:


> I ended up ordering from AliExpress only because:
> 1) Seems like the ones in Europe are quite a bit more expensive and "out of stock" from places I was looking at
> 2) The harnesses they had available were not for the MQB Tiguan (just the older MK1)
> 3) The ones from Ali have the extra "mode" that defaults to switching the system OFF regardless of how it was left when the car was turned off. The ones from Europe apparently just put the system back in the same mode as it was when the vehicle was last turned off.
> ...


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m curious how is this easier than coding back quickly if you’re worried about the dealer? I can plug in and make the change in a matter of a minute or two. I’ve made changes and dealer says nothing about them. Someone in the forums rigged up something similar himself on either a 2018 or 2019 model for some reason and these appear to be extremely noticeable in the engine bay. I’m sure this will bring more attention than coding. Now granted coding for this isn’t available for 2020 models, but have some sort of electrical issue with this attached and I’m sure it won’t be fun dealing with VW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your point is well taken, however in my own personal case.... I don't have an OBD coding device (yet), and as you said I don't have the option anyway since it's a 2020 vehicle. The device is quite small and not in the engine bay... it sits under the switch inside the console, looks to be a 5min install though until I do it I don't know for sure. As for electrical issues... not likely with such a device since it's just a button simulator. All it does is simulate pushing the button. And if there are any electrical issues, simply unplug it and the dealer will never know it was ever there.

Anyway, I would say there are + and - to both methods, but for 2020MY and likely all others going forward this is probably the only option anyway.

Cheers...
DoC


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Then that should work, I saw a DIY method and another tool that sat in the engine bay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 175RLTW (Sep 15, 2020)

*Will these codes work on a 2018 Tiguan SEL etc*

Thanks for posting. Will these work using VCDS and will it work on a 2018 Tiguan SEL? Thank you.



inv4zn said:


> This thread is to be a dump of working OBDeleven codes for the MQB Tiguan.
> 
> Disclaimer: My knowledge of VAG systems is very limited. The list/changes below were all aggregated from various websites/sources, and were only organized by myself. I can't provide technical help, nor can I be held responsible if you mess up your car. Basic knowledge of OBDeleven use is inferred, and it's really not that hard. I did all of these within 3 days of ever using one.
> 
> ...


----------



## 175RLTW (Sep 15, 2020)

*ODBEleven Mods posted...*

I'm new with Tiguan. I have a 2018 Tiguan SEL - will these codes work? I'll be using the VCDS as well. Thanks!



southpawboston said:


> Just FYI to the Tiguan community, since the new Tiguan shares the same platform as the MK7 Golf, looking at the coding tweaks in this thread, they are mostly identical to those for the MK7 Golf. That model has been out for five years already, so tons of tweaks have been discovered. You can search those forums and I'll bet that 90% of the tweaks for the MK7 Golf will be applicable to the Tiguan.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

175RLTW said:


> Thanks for posting. Will these work using VCDS and will it work on a 2018 Tiguan SEL? Thank you.


Yes - some wording may be different between VCDS and OBD11, but they are similar. 

Also since the SEL doesn't have some hardware (ie. memory seats), changes that require the hardware will obviously not work.


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Just saw this posted on FB under mk7 golf r gti page I’m on... anybody ever hear of this???? I have coded the Audi stuff to my Tiguan and the golf r... maybe revert both back. But if this is true... does coding change the flash counter like an ecu tune???











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Rhodyvr6 said:


> Just saw this posted on FB under mk7 golf r gti page I’m on... anybody ever hear of this???? I have coded the Audi stuff to my Tiguan and the golf r... maybe revert both back. But if this is true... does coding change the flash counter like an ecu tune???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wooow that really sucks if that's true. There are many people who tweak adaptations with OBD11 or VCDS including myself. Half of my modules can be TD1 flagged

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm curious if this is something they would tell you when you went to pick up your vehicle, or if there would be anything on the paperwork you get. I've done quite a few tweaks to my Rig and had it in for service and they've never said anything to me about it.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> I'm curious if this is something they would tell you when you went to pick up your vehicle, or if there would be anything on the paperwork you get. I've done quite a few tweaks to my Rig and had it in for service and they've never said anything to me about it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Same, not one thing here. TD1 doesn’t mean voided warranty either since I’ve had lots of warranty work done like steering rack, door lock and something else. I even had the steering mod done and they never mentioned that and I showed them the fault was their since owning with my VCDS backups. 

I also don’t believe that’s fully accurate, since it’s the flash counter that is what causes a TD1. Change code doesn’t not change the flash counter from my understanding. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Totally not trying to spread misinformation either btw! I just saw this and figured I’d see what people here think. 

A few people commented who supposedly work for various positions at VW claiming this is BS so let’s hope so. 

I plan to tune both my 20 Tiguan and 19 golf R anyways so eventually will toss my power train out the window... but not yet. 

I have the Audi throttle/steering etc done now and I’ve been enjoying it. Figure I can revert prior to visits if I really want to be safe.

I don’t think VW would just td1 the car anyways it would only become an issue if you go for warranty work and someone wanted to really press the issue... at which point I believe they would still lose If you were to press back. 

Also a few comments on their stating what I assumed... TD1 is directly related to the ECU and flashing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I’ve seen that on other pages too for a few weeks now... I hope someone who works for VW can confirm it’s not true... 

I suppose I could understand a case like if you have “increased traction” enabled which makes the haldex AWD more aggressive and it ends up breaking the haldex. Hmmm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Granted VW can see your coding changes but most shops are cool. Sometimes they will reflash your car back to factory depending on the service. They did that when they replaced my steering rack, and that boys is why you keep good mod notes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

First, I'm not a lawyer, just play one when it comes to learning my rights.

So VW had twice tried pulling you coded your car and so we can't fix XX or YY. In both cases, they couldn't prove coding caused the issue; I was able to show the coding occurred months previously and thousands of miles and in fact VW ultimately bought back my 2019 as a "goodwill gesture".

Most state laws require VW to prove that a modification was the cause of an issue, they cannot claim that you made an unauthorized modification and refuse to bring the car back to conformity of the warranty.

"2. A nonconformity is the result of abuse, neglect or unauthorized modification or alteration of a motor vehicle by a consumer."

Key words in Virginia "non-conformity is the result of'

DC:
"Defects or conditions caused by the abuse, neglect, or unauthorized modifications or alterations of the vehicle."

Key words, "caused by".

VW will need to prove that the modification caused the non conformity, basically it is like the Magnuson-Moss Act allowing 3rd party parts, as long as they don't cause the issue.

Obviously can be best to bring back to stock if you're not looking for the battle with VW.

In short VW has to prove that the coding causes the issue. They can't claim you coded your head lights so now your side view mirrors don't open.

Hope that's helpful.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Well I’ve never had them say anything and they know for a fact I have coded. Euro tails. Purple gauges. Sunroof open and shade closed etc. hell 3 days ago I was at the dealership cause when I lowered my car one of the axles popped out and when I put it back in the boot got kinked and now teared. He came back and said they ordered the part and it’s under warranty oh and btw those look soo sick lowered and the tech really likes your tails. So I think we are all fine. 


Kurt


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Zabes64 said:


> First, I'm not a lawyer, just play one when it comes to learning my rights.
> 
> So VW had twice tried pulling you coded your car and so we can't fix XX or YY. In both cases, they couldn't prove coding caused the issue; I was able to show the coding occurred months previously and thousands of miles and in fact VW ultimately bought back my 2019 as a "goodwill gesture".
> 
> ...


You are right, they have to prove that the modification caused the problem. But they have the upper hand already and its usually "The dealer professional mechanics statement vs you an amateur customer".

Just the other day I went to the dealer because one of my taillight developed an internal crack. To me this was a clear manufacturing defect, and I thought they will replace it. 
Guess what, some "professional" mechanic or adviser declined to replace it because they stated that car was in an accident! It was never in an accident, we bought it brand new, no carfax report, no VW shipping damage zero paper prove it was in an accident. 
They made that conclusion because they found a tiny dirt spec in the clear coat on two spots and apparently when that work was done the taillight was screwed in too tight. If you look at the tail light design its almost impossible to screw it to tight. Even if you went all Hercules on it will not develop internal cracks it had.

To me this was such a BS so I called VW, 3 weeks later the conclusion was that they will do "a goodwill call" and cover 50% of the work. Never ever ever, no one attempted to look into the BS statements from this dealer!!! VW just offered 50% off the dealer quote to shut me up and close the ticket. And the dealer quote for a new tail light with labor was so ridiculous that even after 50% it was cheaper for me to just buy the taillight and do it myself. Dealer quote was something like $198 for the taillight + 1 hour labor + fees close to $400 or so. 50% of that was ~$200 for me to pay. You can buy a brand new taillight for $138+tax from any OEM store, and installation of the quarter panel taillight takes literally 2 minutes. You don't even need any tools, a panel pry tool at best.

Sorry I went on the rant, that situation really pissed me off back then. The point I am trying to make is that proving that you are right and they are wrong is very hard.

Also, just the other day I saw a guy getting electrical issue warranty declined because "his lowered vehicle was causing and excessive shake which made one of the relays "click"" Not even sure what "click" means. A complete stupidity but hey they had something to blame.

The only time you win this type of BS is if you have a good dealership which is not going to put you to this type of situation. Once they make some BS statement, its over


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

OEMplusCC said:


> Zabes64 said:
> 
> 
> > First, I'm not a lawyer, just play one when it comes to learning my rights.
> ...


Agreed and that's is where a nice complaint to the attorney general's office against the dealer/manufacturer for fraud usually does the trick to help move things along when a dealer makes up their own story.

Agreed though, it's about having a good dealer.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

RADON said:


> Looking forward to hearing about your experience.


The module arrived today, and took me 10 minutes (maybe less) to install it.
Works great, though I haven't figured out how to change the modes. No instructions came with it and the ones in the listing are, well let's just say not entirely useful. 

It came set to "memory" mode, which is fine for me. If I could figure out the mode switching thing, I would likely set it to "default off" but "memory" is fine. I do want to figure it out though as I would like to set it to "disable" if I ever need to take the vehicle in for service. Though completely removing the module is a simple and quick exercise if need be.

Anyway, here's a link to the thread where I posted more detail of the install process I did:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8987177-start-stop-ACTIVATION-question

Cheers,
DoC


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wonder if anyone knows how to code this, but earlier this year I saw a video where the owner of a Tiguan had his windows down, pressed lock once (didn’t hold it), and the windows rolled up. He then pressed the unlock once and the rolled down. I can’t seem to find any coding for this, and was wondering if someone knows or can lead me in the right direction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Can the cornering lights be coded off? I like the function, but I added the DeautoLed dual color fogs and even though I didn’t buy the strobe version, my bulbs strobe every time the act as a cornering light. It’s really annoying and I wanna disable it until I get a new set. Deauto isn’t really being helpful. They’re saying it’s because the swift is in “auto”, which I know is ridiculous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Jadams871 said:


> Can the cornering lights be coded off? I like the function, but I added the DeautoLed dual color fogs and even though I didn’t buy the strobe version, my bulbs strobe every time the act as a cornering light. It’s really annoying and I wanna disable it until I get a new set. Deauto isn’t really being helpful. They’re saying it’s because the swift is in “auto”, which I know is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe you need to go reverse engineer the settings and go to:


Left side? Leuchte12NL LB45-Lichtfunktion B12 and set it to nicht aktiv
Right side? Leuchte13NL RB5-Lichtfunktion B13 and set it to nicht aktiv


This is based on my current settings (not active as my car has the cornering lights in the headlights) and the instructions noted here to activate.

https://tinyurl.com/TigRLineMods

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

rph2004 said:


> I believe you need to go reverse engineer the settings and go to:
> 
> 
> Left side? Leuchte12NL LB45-Lichtfunktion B12 and set it to nicht aktiv
> ...


Thanks. That’s what I thought, but I wasn’t entirely sure. I looked at my current settings and was going to change them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Wonder if anyone knows how to code this, but earlier this year I saw a video where the owner of a Tiguan had his windows down, pressed lock once (didn’t hold it), and the windows rolled up. He then pressed the unlock once and the rolled down. I can’t seem to find any coding for this, and was wondering if someone knows or can lead me in the right direction.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember seeing this as well and being guite intrigued. Pretty sure it's only possible on older gens.

See post 3: https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...98&share_fid=424&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]rph2004 [/mention] I too have cornering lights, I activated the fogs to come on in addition to the cornering lights as the Atlas has that by default. That’s what that coding in my mod is for to set speed and angle thresholds for the fog lights to come on in turns and to also come on when the turn signal is engaged. Those settings have no bearing on the actual cornering lights that are housed in the headlights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

rph2004 said:


> I remember seeing this as well and being guite intrigued. Pretty sure it's only possible on older gens.
> 
> See post 3: https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...98&share_fid=424&share_type=t&link_source=app
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


Thanks! I’ll have to take a look. I know in the video it was the MQB platform. It has to be buried somewhere else though as 09 BCM is all 0, maybe one of the subsystems?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]rph2004 [/mention] I too have cornering lights, I activated the fogs to come on in addition to the cornering lights as the Atlas has that by default. That’s what that coding in my mod is for to set speed and angle thresholds for the fog lights to come on in turns and to also come on when the turn signal is engaged. Those settings have no bearing on the actual cornering lights that are housed in the headlights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Reihenmotor5 I would actually like my factory cornering lights to come on with the turn signals but alas this doesn't seem to be the default behaviour?

Oddly enough I just went out to try and activate the fogs with turns function and changing from nicht aktiv to abbiegelicht links/recht sets the fogs to always on. Not sure if that's due in part to something I messed with previously or another setting I'm missing...? Will have to dig through my history to see what I've messed with in the past. 

Edit: Cornering fog lights issue sorted. 

Curious if the headlight cornering lights should activate when the turn signals are engaged or if this is being inhibited due to Predictive Route/Intersection and AFS being enabled. 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Before I made changes I don’t recall cornering lights engaging with the turn signal being activated. From all indications and even media by VW cornering lights appear to activate based up turning degree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Before I made changes I don’t recall cornering lights engaging with the turn signal being activated. From all indications and even media by VW cornering lights appear to activate based up turning degree.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not on the 20s, when I have time I'll look at the coding, haven't had any.

At 30mph or less they turn on with the turn signals.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Zabes64 said:


> Not on the 20s, when I have time I'll look at the coding, haven't had any.
> 
> At 30mph or less they turn on with the turn signals.


Would love a screenshot of the corresponding channels if you have time. 
Have an '18 so the coding/behaviour might be different and as noted above some predictive settings are active which might also have an impact on things. 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

rph2004 said:


> Zabes64 said:
> 
> 
> > Not on the 20s, when I have time I'll look at the coding, haven't had any.
> ...


I've got an 18 as well so will compare with it


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

On MY2020 Wondering if enabling one and disabling the other will do that trick...


















From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone here with a 2020 SEL-P R Line? Wondering if anyone has gotten into the 4B module to perform long coding to enhance the front light capabilities that are present in my Mod doc under exterior lighting. Did you have success? Looking to perform some mods on my Dad’s new 2020 he just picked up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

*dash lights*

is there a way to keep the dash lights illuminated all the time, whether the lights are on or off?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wondering if anyone out there saw this over on the OBD11 forums and experienced anything like this?

[CRITICAL] OBD11 silently changes long coding for 7 blocks
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to....com/thread/9893&share_type=t&link_source=app


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

None tap-a-talk link https://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/9893



> I have found the root cause. It is quite serious defect in OBD11 software. I've scanned my own tiguan and have found similar changes in long coding in the car history. I've compared car history from both cars (mine and previous car) and confirmed my assumption. OBD11 remembers long coding from the previous car, when you scan a new car, diff in long coding for each block between two cars is logged as long coding change in the car history. That is it
> 
> OBD11 Team, you owe me.


Thanks nice...


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Anyone know if it's possible to code so that when your you fog lights are on and you set your high beams on, the fog lights stay on? Currently they turn off.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to code so that when your you fog lights are on and you set your high beams on, the fog lights stay on? Currently they turn off.


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?p=113353293

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

For those worried about the new VW security protocol it is NOT present in the 2020 Tiguan. It’s only present in the Golf MK8. Jumped into coding today for my Pop’s 2020 Tiguan and coded the following with no issues:

Easy Entry
High Beam Assistance persistence 
Doors unlock when driver opens door not when put into Park
Changed Digital Dash look
Changed outside temp warning to -10 degrees Celsius 
Display Fan Speed in Auto mode
Needle Gauge Celebration/Sweep
Enter address while driving with Factory Nav and Apple CarPlay
Enhanced front headlight functionality 
Added R Line logo to bottom center of the Digital Dash


















Just need to find how to perform Emergency Braking Flashing under hard braking as I originally did it under VCDS and didn’t have time to try and find. If anyone has that I would be grateful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Just need to find how to perform Emergency Braking Flashing under hard braking as I originally did it under VCDS and didn’t have time to try and find. If anyone has that I would be grateful.


Untested.....


```
$09 Cent. Elect.
    Security Access: 31347
    Adaptation:
    Exterior light rear emergency brake indicator NBA
    ENG141648-ENG116636-Aussenlicht_Heck-Notbremsanzeige NBA = active (was not active)

    Outside light turn signal emergency flashing NBA phase 2
    ENG141649-ENG122209-Außenlicht_Blinker-Notwarn_blinken_NBA_Phase_2 = active (was not active)

    Exterior lights blinker emergency alert flashing
    ENG141649-ENG126819-Außenlicht_Blinker-Emergency_alert_blinken = active (was not active)
```


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

jonese said:


> Untested.....
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I have that from when I coded it on my 2019 in VCDS and is in my mod doc (granted Google Docs messed up the German), but doesn’t translate nicely in OBD11, need to find it in OBD11. Just didn’t have time to mess around while Pops was hanging out with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

Is there a way to get the vehicle voltage to appear somewhere on the cluster? Doesn't seem to be anywhere in the menu and haven't found anything on this thread either (unless I missed it). Kind of tired of having my voltmeter constantly plugged into my outlet.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You can enable SOC, but only shows when not driving if I recall. You have to press and hold the 0.0 button until it shows on the dash. Curious why do you need to know while driving?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You can enable SOC, but only shows when not driving if I recall. You have to press and hold the 0.0 button until it shows on the dash. Curious why do you need to know while driving?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just an old habit. I like seeing the voltage. So it's not an OBDELEVEN thing then eh? I have the digital cluster, so I don't have a button to hold. Any idea how it's done with the digital one? I don't recall seeing anything in the owner's manual about that.


----------



## Palidino (May 15, 2019)

On the OBDeleven there is v1 and v2 tail lights. But I don’t like those. How do I get it to have the turn signal of inner and outer blink in sync?


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

Is there a way to turn off my side markers unless lights are on? I feel like they used to stay off but maybe I’m mistaken. Thanks in advance


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Palidino said:


> On the OBDeleven there is v1 and v2 tail lights. But I don’t like those. How do I get it to have the turn signal of inner and outer blink in sync?


You need to go into the inner taillight channels and enter the corresponding phase commands for the outer channels to sync em up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I have that from when I coded it on my 2019 in VCDS and is in my mod doc (granted Google Docs messed up the German), but doesn’t translate nicely in OBD11, need to find it in OBD11. Just didn’t have time to mess around while Pops was hanging out with me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need the assuenlicht heck channel for the first portion. 

Then aussenlicht blinker for the final two steps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> You need the assuenlicht heck channel for the first portion.
> 
> Then aussenlicht blinker for the final two steps.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Forgot to mention I found it when went through OBD11 manually to find it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

I notice that when the fog light is turn on the headlight won't turn off during day time. Is there anyway to code the fog light on and off with headlight? Had to turn off headlight every morning its annoying 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone else lose most their OBD11 changes after 24GB recall? Al I have left is my dash setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Anyone else lose most their OBD11 changes after 24GB recall? Al I have left is my dash setup.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only thing that I lost was lock while ignition running. It wouldn’t surprise me if they reflashed your car, dealer did the same when they replaced my rack n pinion, only thing not affected was the dash for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

I’ve tied to use the coding to increase the brightness of the blind spot LED, but I don’t have that adaptation channel. Does anyone have the coding for the 2020? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

Jadams871 said:


> I’ve tied to use the coding to increase the brightness of the blind spot LED, but I don’t have that adaptation channel. Does anyone have the coding for the 2020?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For 2020 models, you can do it right from the car menu. No need for any external tools.


----------



## MM3Canuck (Sep 28, 2020)

*Can't access Control Unit A5*

Any idea why I'm not able to access it? "Message says: ERROR, Control unit not responding, check ignition and try again" All other control units work, it also doesn't show a red light.

See link below for screenshots: (i can't post links yet) need 5 or more posts

2020 Tiguan - R-Line, all packages. Canadian model.


Using an Iphone XR to access. Not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## MM3Canuck (Sep 28, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> For those worried about the new VW security protocol it is NOT present in the 2020 Tiguan. It’s only present in the Golf MK8. Jumped into coding today for my Pop’s 2020 Tiguan and coded the following with no issues:
> 
> Easy Entry
> High Beam Assistance persistence
> ...


Can you please show us how you changed:

-Changed outside temp warning to -10 degrees Celsius 
-Needle Gauge Celebration/Sweep (this doesn't work on my 2020 model, how did you get it to work?)
-Enhanced front headlight functionality (what did you change?)
-Added R Line logo to bottom center of the Digital Dash


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MM3Canuck said:


> Can you please show us how you changed:
> 
> -Changed outside temp warning to -10 degrees Celsius
> -Needle Gauge Celebration/Sweep (this doesn't work on my 2020 model, how did you get it to work?)
> ...


My mod doc is located in my signature. The R Line logo is only available in newer build 2020 models and is under module 17 and is labeled R Logo in OBD11. 

Gauge needle sweep only works in certain scenarios. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .:Rjackson (Dec 11, 2004)

I just got the ECJ/TCM flash recall and can confirm I did not lose any of my obd11 mods 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

sazerac said:


> Is there a way to get the vehicle voltage to appear somewhere on the cluster? Doesn't seem to be anywhere in the menu and haven't found anything on this thread either (unless I missed it). Kind of tired of having my voltmeter constantly plugged into my outlet.


Still hoping someone might have an answer to this. I have the digital cluster, so I can't access the SOC using the single button on the cluster like the lower trims.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

sazerac said:


> Still hoping someone might have an answer to this. I have the digital cluster, so I can't access the SOC using the single button on the cluster like the lower trims.


I just picked up one of these off eBay or Amazon (can’t remember which). Shows volts plus provides 2 additional USB charge ports also. The green LED circle will flash then turn to red if voltage drops (battery dies).




















BTW the voltage regulator in the Tiguan drives me crazy... I’m used to cars holding a steady 14.2V or so when running. The Tiguan fluctuates all the time going as high as 14.3 and down to 13.2 when running. Probably some digital German engineering strategy to monitor and constantly condition the battery or something like that.

Cheers...
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

sazerac said:


> For 2020 models, you can do it right from the car menu. No need for any external tools.


Yeah. I have the brightness all the way up. Still hard to see. I was wondering if OBDeleven was able to code them even brighter. Thanks though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Adjust your mirrors correctly and you don’t even need BSM lights.  


Kurt


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

DoC0427 said:


> I just picked up one of these off eBay or Amazon (can’t remember which). Shows volts plus provides 2 additional USB charge ports also. The green LED circle will flash then turn to red if voltage drops (battery dies).
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, but I'm already using one of those and hoping to get rid of it. With all the bells and whistles the Tiguan's digital dash has (including things like being able to see oil temperatures), you'd think there would be a way to see the voltage somewhere. But so far I haven't found anything either in the on-board vehicle menus or in any of the options in the OBDeleven coding. Hoping that someone might have found something as I would find it strange that this option wouldn't exist.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

sazerac said:


> Thanks for the reply, but I'm already using one of those and hoping to get rid of it. With all the bells and whistles the Tiguan's digital dash has (including things like being able to see oil temperatures), you'd think there would be a way to see the voltage somewhere. But so far I haven't found anything either in the on-board vehicle menus or in any of the options in the OBDeleven coding. Hoping that someone might have found something as I would find it strange that this option wouldn't exist.


I wonder if VW intentionally left it “unavailable“ because of the apparent odd behaviour of the digital voltage regulator, possibly leading to unnecessary customer questions/calls/complaints/etc... I know if I saw the unusual fluctuations I would be asking the service department about it.

DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Adjust your mirrors correctly and you don’t even need BSM lights.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Not really true. If you adjust your mirrors "correctly" i.e. the way they teach you in driving school (that about 10-15% of your mirror should see the side of your car), then that leaves a significant blind spot on your side. Now, the way I adjust my mirrors (and I think lots of people do) to eliminate as much blind spot as possible, is by only seeing a bit of my car when I "lean" towards the mirror. However, this still leaves you with a big enough blind spot to easily miss a smaller vehicle or a motorcycle. Don't believe me, try it. Keep your head forward and see how long it takes from the time a small car disappears from your mirror to when you can reasonably see it using your peripheral vision. If a vehicle is passing you fast, the delay is negligible, but if it's passing you slowly, it could be upwards of 3-4 seconds. That's a lot. Some might then tell you to just keep pushing your mirrors outwards to completely eliminate blind spots. But not only would that really not be considered "correctly" adjusting your mirrors, but then that leads to having blind spots close to your vehicle, where pedestrians and bicycle might be.

So no, you shouldn't tell someone that adjusting their mirrors "correctly" will eliminate the need for BSM.


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

DoC0427 said:


> I wonder if VW intentionally left it “unavailable“ because of the apparent odd behaviour of the digital voltage regulator, possibly leading to unnecessary customer questions/calls/complaints/etc... I know if I saw the unusual fluctuations I would be asking the service department about it.
> 
> DoC
> 
> ...


Very possible, and I would agree. Similarly to how many high end cars (Mercedes for example) don't have oil dipsticks anymore. They simply have a warning in the dash if ever there's a concern. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that they left a hidden option somewhere that OBDeleven can access.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

sazerac said:


> Very possible, and I would agree. Similarly to how many high end cars (Mercedes for example) don't have oil dipsticks anymore. They simply have a warning in the dash if ever there's a concern. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that they left a hidden option somewhere that OBDeleven can access.


I don’t know for certain but I would bet that if the voltage drops to some critical level, lights, bells, alarms and whatever else will probably let you know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

DoC0427 said:


> I don’t know for certain but I would bet that if the voltage drops to some critical level, lights, bells, alarms and whatever else will probably let you know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, of course. Seeing how much the Tig likes to yell at me when I open the door with the engine running, I can't imagine what kind of PTSD I'd end up with if the voltage went below a certain threshold :laugh:

I'm just a bit old fashioned in the sense that I'm comforted by being able to keep track of the voltage, but I also don't like the non-OEM look of the voltmeter :facepalm: that one's on me.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

sazerac said:


> Not really true. If you adjust your mirrors "correctly" i.e. the way they teach you in driving school (that about 10-15% of your mirror should see the side of your car), then that leaves a significant blind spot on your side. Now, the way I adjust my mirrors (and I think lots of people do) to eliminate as much blind spot as possible, is by only seeing a bit of my car when I "lean" towards the mirror. However, this still leaves you with a big enough blind spot to easily miss a smaller vehicle or a motorcycle. Don't believe me, try it. Keep your head forward and see how long it takes from the time a small car disappears from your mirror to when you can reasonably see it using your peripheral vision. If a vehicle is passing you fast, the delay is negligible, but if it's passing you slowly, it could be upwards of 3-4 seconds. That's a lot. Some might then tell you to just keep pushing your mirrors outwards to completely eliminate blind spots. But not only would that really not be considered "correctly" adjusting your mirrors, but then that leads to having blind spots close to your vehicle, where pedestrians and bicycle might be.
> 
> So no, you shouldn't tell someone that adjusting their mirrors "correctly" will eliminate the need for BSM.


I watch my rearview mirror and as soon as the car starts to leave that mirror it appears in the side mirror then when it starts to leave that mirror I see it next to me at the front windows. So ya. Mine are correct. So . Some cars don’t even have BSM so my method works. Soooo  again


Kurt


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

*Can anyone help me with this? TIA!*



Jmarks124 said:


> Is there a way to turn off my side markers unless lights are on? I feel like they used to stay off but maybe I’m mistaken. Thanks in advance


Does anyone have any ideas with this? Thanks


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Jmarks124 said:


> Does anyone have any ideas with this? Thanks


If I recall both are on a single channel and it’s either on or off there is no in between if I recall correctly when people were dropping in the UroTuning smoked LED side markers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

so the BEC headlights have DRL obviously. But the stock lights when the LED DRLs were on im 99% sure the sidemarkers were off.
I changed a few things in OBD lighting wise but it was all rear light changes.
Any help would be awesome, i dont think they should be on during the day....


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

Leuchte 16 -> Left rear side light
Leuchte 17 -> Right rear side light
Leuchte 26 -> Left & right front side light

Look at each of these channels under adaptations and ensure none of the sub-channels (A,B...) are set to be active for DRL (Tagfahrlicht)


----------



## MM3Canuck (Sep 28, 2020)

Does anyone have any suggestions on this issue below? *Can't access Control Unit A5*





MM3Canuck said:


> Any idea why I'm not able to access it? "Message says: ERROR, Control unit not responding, check ignition and try again" All other control units work, it also doesn't show a red light.
> 
> See link below for screenshots: (i can't post links yet) need 5 or more posts
> 
> ...


----------



## MM3Canuck (Sep 28, 2020)

*Oil Service*

I searched all over, couldn't find anything besides resetting the oil service indicator.

So my question is, is there a way to change the oil service interval, ie the time or kms? Since Covid I haven't been driving all that much, but also strongly disagree that my oil needs to be changed every 90/120 days. Syn oil doesn't degrade within a few months. So I want it to remind me based on KMS only, not time. 

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

MM3Canuck said:


> I searched all over, couldn't find anything besides resetting the oil service indicator.
> 
> So my question is, is there a way to change the oil service interval, ie the time or kms? Since Covid I haven't been driving all that much, but also strongly disagree that my oil needs to be changed every 90/120 days. Syn oil doesn't degrade within a few months. So I want it to remind me based on KMS only, not time.
> 
> ...


I have not done it on Tiguan but from my experience with other VW vehicles this was always in the 17- Instrument Cluster adaptations. I dont think you will be able to delete the time interval but you should be able to set it to something long. Like 2 years or something similar


----------



## MM3Canuck (Sep 28, 2020)

OEMplusCC said:


> I have not done it on Tiguan but from my experience with other VW vehicles this was always in the 17- Instrument Cluster adaptations. I dont think you will be able to delete the time interval but you should be able to set it to something long. Like 2 years or something similar


Thank you - I'll give that a try


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MM3Canuck said:


> I searched all over, couldn't find anything besides resetting the oil service indicator.
> 
> So my question is, is there a way to change the oil service interval, ie the time or kms? Since Covid I haven't been driving all that much, but also strongly disagree that my oil needs to be changed every 90/120 days. Syn oil doesn't degrade within a few months. So I want it to remind me based on KMS only, not time.
> 
> ...


Try this?

https://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/2024/oil-service-interval


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MM3Canuck (Sep 28, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Try this?
> 
> https://forum.obdeleven.com/thread/2024/oil-service-interval
> 
> ...


Thank you - tried it out and changed the values but no luck. Doesn't seem to affect anything. 

I find there a few "fixes" that don't work on my model. For example the OBD eleven App for the rear blinkers. Burned 30 credits, to try Version 1, version 2 without any luck and back to original!!!

Also, I still can't access module A5. Any idea how to fix that?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MM3Canuck said:


> Thank you - tried it out and changed the values but no luck. Doesn't seem to affect anything.
> 
> I find there a few "fixes" that don't work on my model. For example the OBD eleven App for the rear blinkers. Burned 30 credits, to try Version 1, version 2 without any luck and back to original!!!
> 
> Also, I still can't access module A5. Any idea how to fix that?


Do you own a NAR model? If so the rear blinker app works on the ROW Highline model as they are different than what we get in the North American Region. If you want to have “joker” tails for the rear, take a look at my mod doc in my signature. 

What trim do you have and do you have the Driver Assistance Package? If you don’t have DAP, I don’t believe you’ll be able to access that module. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MM3Canuck (Sep 28, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Do you own a NAR model? If so the rear blinker app works on the ROW Highline model as they are different than what we get in the North American Region. If you want to have “joker” tails for the rear, take a look at my mod doc in my signature.
> 
> What trim do you have and do you have the Driver Assistance Package? If you don’t have DAP, I don’t believe you’ll be able to access that module.
> 
> ...



I have the 2020 Highline, R-Line, all packages, its the NAR (Canadian Model) - so I should have access correct? 

I'll try your mod tomorrow during the day.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

What’s the message you’re getting when you try to access A5?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]MM3Canuck [/mention]this could be your A5 issue, there’s an update to OBD11 today for iOS. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MM3Canuck (Sep 28, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]MM3Canuck [/mention]this could be your A5 issue, there’s an update to OBD11 today for iOS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet - that fixed the issue. Thank you for pointing me into that direction. 

Was able to apply almost all settings. I like the joker lights, I wonder if we can have the inner and outer tails flash at the same time. I've seen it on some MK7.5's. Would the coding be the same?

The most annoying one "Caution Engine Running" when door is opened. I can't get it to go away. I've played with the settings, and even tried the OBD eleven App, but no success.


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

MM3Canuck said:


> I wonder if we can have the inner and outer tails flash at the same time.


This is possible. You just need to switch the coding around for hellphase and dunklephase that's there for the inner lights on the joker light mod.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Question to all regarding the TD1 flag... what is it that actually will set it? Does any change via OBDeleven set it? Or only changes to the ECM or transmission module? Or is it only when a different tune is loaded to the ECM?

I changed a couple small things (easy entry seats, show fan speed in auto), and curious if that would have set the TD1 flag on my Tiguan.

Also, using OBDeleven, it it possible to see if the TD1 flag is set? Or can only the dealer see it with their system?

Thanks...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

As [mention]Hawkeye9723 [/mention]said it’s a matter of changing dunkelphase (out of phase) to hellphase (in phase). Make sure you have a backup before modding your lights. 

I don’t think you can turn off the engine chime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DoC0427 said:


> Question to all regarding the TD1 flag... what is it that actually will set it? Does any change via OBDeleven set it? Or only changes to the ECM or transmission module? Or is it only when a different tune is loaded to the ECM?
> 
> I changed a couple small things (easy entry seats, show fan speed in auto), and curious if that would have set the TD1 flag on my Tiguan.
> 
> ...


If you flash your ECM you’ll get a TD1 flag as active. If you flash back to factory you’ll get a TD1 inactive. 

OBD11 will not see that flag from my understanding nor will VCDS. This is a flag on the VW Mothership side. 

Mods performed such as easy entry will not create such a flag, but if you have an issue it’s always possible the dealer may be a jerk and try to say a modification caused your issue. 

I’ve gone into two different VW service centers and never an issue with all the mods I’ve done. The only mod I rolled back was the Audi mod before dropping off for the 24GB recall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

MM3Canuck said:


> Sweet - that fixed the issue. Thank you for pointing me into that direction.
> 
> Was able to apply almost all settings. I like the joker lights, I wonder if we can have the inner and outer tails flash at the same time. I've seen it on some MK7.5's. Would the coding be the same?
> 
> The most annoying one "Caution Engine Running" when door is opened. I can't get it to go away. I've played with the settings, and even tried the OBD eleven App, but no success.


You can I did with my old lights. Watch my video or go to the end to see coding. Hope this helps. 

https://youtu.be/Sx8rFe74u_k


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Coding for euro tails with euro switch installed. Follow video 

https://youtu.be/DV1yYhFhotY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

It’s on sale. Now is the time to buy!! You get sooooo much for 43% off!!






Eeaster promo







promo.obdeleven.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MM3Canuck (Sep 28, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> As [mention]Hawkeye9723 [/mention]said it’s a matter of changing dunkelphase (out of phase) to hellphase (in phase). Make sure you have a backup before modding your lights.
> 
> I don’t think you can turn off the engine chime.
> 
> ...



Thanks everyone for helping out with the rear blinker.


----------



## MM3Canuck (Sep 28, 2020)

Every since I did all these mods (and I don't know after which it started happening), every morning or every so many starts the Radio has the Welcome Setup screen, and i loose all my sound settings (base, subwoofer etc) any idea how and where I can turn that off?










Still trying to figure out how to change the time setting for the Oil Change interval. As per the previous suggestions, it won't change anything on my service reminder.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

MM3Canuck said:


> Every since I did all these mods (and I don't know after which it started happening), every morning or every so many starts the Radio has the Welcome Setup screen, and i loose all my sound settings (base, subwoofer etc) any idea how and where I can turn that off?
> View attachment 53431
> 
> 
> ...


I got that last year, tended to happen when I used the remote start - it confuses thing somehow. However, haven't had a problem for a while. The only issue that is lingering is I can't get my key to properly set to my seat position. Every time I get in the car after my wife has driven I need to hold my memory seat number to get it to my position. It doesn't move there automatically like it used to when I unlock the car with my key.


----------



## MM3Canuck (Sep 28, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> I got that last year, tended to happen when I used the remote start - it confuses thing somehow. However, haven't had a problem for a while. The only issue that is lingering is I can't get my key to properly set to my seat position. Every time I get in the car after my wife has driven I need to hold my memory seat number to get it to my position. It doesn't move there automatically like it used to when I unlock the car with my key.


Ahhhhh, that makes sense, I've been using the remote start daily due to the cold and snowy weather. Hmmm, thats a big bug!!!

I had the seat issue as well, I solved it by going into Users (dont' quote me on the menu names, but I think you know what I mean) settings, and assign the key 'manual', then flip it to Auto. Then put your keys back into the house. Get your wifes and repeat, set the seat to her settings. 

Leave the car, lock the door, and hide her keys again and try yours, it should now adjust to your setting.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Try this, reset personalizations and for the primary account have your key on you in the Tig. Keep the second key far away, found even when you manually assign the spare key being close causes an issue. When you set it up make sure memory seat 1 is set to user 1 and manually assign to the primary key. 

Then once set, take the primary key and keep it far away. Manually do user 2, making sure memory seat 2 is set to user 2 and then manually assign to the spare key. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmltntdi (Apr 7, 2019)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> It’s on sale. Now is the time to buy!! You get sooooo much for 43% off!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It came in today and worked great With my 2020 Tiguan SEL Premium R Line. Turned off all the blocked messages!


----------



## zakmac85 (May 8, 2020)

Alright, I’ve had my OBDELEVEN basically since we got my 2018 SEL 4MOTION in the spring. Made some changes as one does (so thankful for the helpful threads here!) but recently hit a snag and I’m not sure if it is a problem for anyone else.

I have it set up so that when the fob leaves the vehicle, the doors lock. So when I step out of my Tiggy with my keys and the engine running the doors lock. No biggie, right? Except that once this happens, my fob will no longer unlock the doors by using the unlock button and the proximity sensor on the handles doesn’t work, either. I have to pop the manual key cap and get in that way.

Any ideas about what combo I might have enabled that caused this? Or is this the expected behavior for some unknown reason? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Why not turn that feature off and just turn on the capability to lock while engine is running?

You won’t be able to use the door handles to unlock for obvious safety reasons, so you’ll have to unlock with the keyfob. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zakmac85 (May 8, 2020)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Why not turn that feature off and just turn on the capability to lock while engine is running?
> 
> You won’t be able to use the door handles to unlock for obvious safety reasons, so you’ll have to unlock with the keyfob.
> 
> ...


Fair point. I really do like that when my keys are in my backpack or pocket the doors still lock without having to dig them out, though.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zakmac85 said:


> Fair point. I really do like that when my keys are in my backpack or pocket the doors still lock without having to dig them out, though.


Mine did that too and there are setting that you can change so that it won’t auto lock with engine running. I forget which one it was. Just use google translate and it’s obvious once you translate it. Then just change that to not active. Hope that helps. 


Doing translate is easier if you use another phone and use the camera on that phone to point at your screen that has the OBDeleven on it. I had to type out every word and it took forever!! Lol. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Is there a way to check oil quality in OBD11? I believe you can with VCDS, but don’t have access to VCDS. I want to see if it reports it dirty/low quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

I have absolutely never seen it report anything except low quality. Even immediately after an oil change, and I do 5kmi intervals with oil and filter right from the dealer.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]LennyNero [/mention]how do you get obd11 to report that information? I’m curious to see for myself especially since I’ll be doing an oil change here soon. Also curious how to report an oil change has occurred if one does it on their own or takes it to an independent shop? Think I may move to a shorter interval than 10K miles. Is there any reason you moved to 5K?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

@Reihenmotor5 
I believe it's SIE Oil Quality found under Dashboard Adaptations.









Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]LennyNero [/mention]how do you get obd11 to report that information? I’m curious to see for myself especially since I’ll be doing an oil change here soon. Also curious how to report an oil change has occurred if one does it on their own or takes it to an independent shop? Think I may move to a shorter interval than 10K miles. Is there any reason you moved to 5K?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think this might help or what you are looking for. If not. I tried. Lol 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Good looking out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Good looking out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or this??? Lol. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

so i found this DLA presentation on obdeleven apps. is that the same as AFS where it moves the lights by speed? here is the picture of the function description ( Screenshot-20201217-000527-OBDeleven )

@*Reihenmotor5 *i know that most of your code is done on vcds but do you happen to know how to get (Emergency Brake Flashing) working on obdeleven. when i search for (1)-Assistance light functions-Notbremsanzeige NBA or (11)-Dyn. turn signal modes-Notwarn_blinken_NBA_Phase_2 or (18)-Dyn. turn signal modes-Emergency_alert_blinken i cant find any of them. also (Interior Lights Fade-out activation) i cant find Interior lighting - KL58 Einschalten mit Rampe  

Does anyone happen to know how to get fog light on and off with the auto headlight. its very annoying to pull and turn on the fog light or push back-in to turn off fog and headlight in the morning


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

1054521247 said:


> so i found this DLA presentation on obdeleven apps. is that the same as AFS where it moves the lights by speed? here is the picture of the function description ( Screenshot-20201217-000527-OBDeleven )
> 
> @*Reihenmotor5 *i know that most of your code is done on vcds but do you happen to know how to get (Emergency Brake Flashing) working on obdeleven. when i search for (1)-Assistance light functions-Notbremsanzeige NBA or (11)-Dyn. turn signal modes-Notwarn_blinken_NBA_Phase_2 or (18)-Dyn. turn signal modes-Emergency_alert_blinken i cant find any of them. also (Interior Lights Fade-out activation) i cant find Interior lighting - KL58 Einschalten mit Rampe
> 
> Does anyone happen to know how to get fog light on and off with the auto headlight. its very annoying to pull and turn on the fog light or push back-in to turn off fog and headlight in the morning


NAR models do NOT have DLA shutters, do NOT run that app! Also presentation means startup/self check sequence at startup as it clearly states in the app description. Again NAR models do NOT have the shutter system. NAR models are equipped with AFS not DLA. AFS has it’s own startup/self check sequence. 

Remember OBD11 is made for the entire world so just because an app is present doesn’t mean it’s for all Tiguans. Just as is with the rear tails on when the rear deck lid is open v1 and v2, do NOT work on NAR models. If you want that feature I’ve performed the coding and is in my mod doc. As shown below. 











I will find that later this morning since I did that for my Dad’s Tiguan here recently. 

Not sure that’s even possible with the fogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]1054521247 [/mention]here’s the coding performed with OBD11 for emergency braking. 


























For fun if you or anyone has a 2020 model or a late 2019 model with AID2 that supports R/R Line logos in the dash, here’s the coding for that. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

@*Reihenmotor5 thank you *


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

I moved to 5k intervals because, being in NYC, I have extended idle and low speed usage and based on my engine hours 5k is a better fit for the expected service life of the oil than 10k. I've also moved up some of the other intervals like haldex to 20k rather than the OE specified schedule.

As a professional mechanic in the motor coach and truck end of things, I've always been keenly aware that engine hours are generally a better metric for service intervals than just mileage. Some of my customers have 10 year old, commercially operated vehicles with less than 70kmi but with over 5k hours.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

LennyNero said:


> I moved to 5k intervals because, being in NYC, I have extended idle and low speed usage and based on my engine hours 5k is a better fit for the expected service life of the oil than 10k. I've also moved up some of the other intervals like haldex to 20k rather than the OE specified schedule.
> 
> As a professional mechanic in the motor coach and truck end of things, I've always been keenly aware that engine hours are generally a better metric for service intervals than just mileage. Some of my customers have 10 year old, commercially operated vehicles with less than 70kmi but with over 5k hours.


[mention]LennyNero [/mention]what’s your thoughts on a catch can?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

@LennyNero what you think on the transmission fluid change?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone use this function to replace their rear brake pads? If so, anything to be aware of?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone use this function to replace their rear brake pads? If so, anything to be aware of?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also highly recommended to use a battery power charger while opening and closing the rear pads in case of a loss of power, dead battery etc....


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]mattchatr [/mention]yea I saw that in the description. Going to have a local shop do them. They said they’ve updated their software for it, but just in case was going to offer this to them as an option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]mattchatr [/mention]yea I saw that in the description. Going to have a local shop do them. They said they’ve updated their software for it, but just in case was going to offer this to them as an option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good call. Its relatively easy job once you open the ebrake up but can be a pain to additionally have to push the caliper pistons in when swapping pads if you don't have the right tool for it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea they did my oil change for $25, I provided them the oil and filter. Small town import shop. Told them I’ll order the pads, got Greenstuff rear pads coming from NGP since I wanted to buy local. Well local considering I’m from that area, but residing in western PA during this pandemic currently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

is there a way to add walk away lock? 


i know there is an automatic locking app on obdeleven. That app makes it more inconvenient. It locks when car is on and locks when I close door every time.


----------



## Crocs4Life (Dec 27, 2020)

1054521247 said:


> is there a way to add walk away lock?
> 
> 
> i know there is an automatic locking app on obdeleven. That app makes it more inconvenient. It locks when car is on and locks when I close door every time.


This would be interesting. I added the auto lock app through OBDELEVEN. There have been a few times I am cursing it when I am trying to get my youngest out of the car. My wife’s 2019 Civic had a “passive arming” which would beep when you had all doors closed with the fob in your pocket and then lock with a beep when you got around 10 feet away.


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

Crocs4Life said:


> This would be interesting. I added the auto lock app through OBDELEVEN. There have been a few times I am cursing it when I am trying to get my youngest out of the car. My wife’s 2019 Civic had a “passive arming” which would beep when you had all doors closed with the fob in your pocket and then lock with a beep when you got around 10 feet away.


I turned this on with my GSW for a short minute. For all the reasons above, after about a week I turned it off.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea it’s great when you’re single or the family is out of town and you’re living the bachelor life for a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmltntdi (Apr 7, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> NAR models do NOT have DLA shutters, do NOT run that app! Also presentation means startup/self check sequence at startup as it clearly states in the app description. Again NAR models do NOT have the shutter system. NAR models are equipped with AFS not DLA. AFS has it’s own startup/self check sequence.
> 
> Remember OBD11 is made for the entire world so just because an app is present doesn’t mean it’s for all Tiguans. Just as is with the rear tails on when the rear deck lid is open v1 and v2, do NOT work on NAR models. If you want that feature I’ve performed the coding and is in my mod doc. As shown below.
> 
> ...


Your Living Doc for the Tiguan VCDS has been very helpful thank you!!!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’re welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

I managed to code the key fob active while engine is running on my 2020 SELP RLine. But it requires the fob button to lock or unlock.
On my 2020 Atlas Cross Sport, the door handles sensors are active and it does not require the fob.
Any thoughts on how the Tiguan's door handles can be active for lock and unlock while engine is running?

Thanks in advance


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

DCC said:


> I managed to code the key fob active while engine is running on my 2020 SELP RLine. But it requires the fob button to lock or unlock.
> On my 2020 Atlas Cross Sport, the door handles sensors are active and it does not require the fob.
> Any thoughts on how the Tiguan's door handles can be active for lock and unlock while engine is running?
> 
> Thanks in advance


My 2020 allows door handles after remote start, don’t need the Fob after it’s started.
I haven’t tried locking it with handle after running though.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

herkguy said:


> My 2020 allows door handles after remote start, don’t need the Fob after it’s started.
> I haven’t tried locking it with handle after running though.


Door handles work after remote start, that’s normal. If you enabled keyfob lock while engine running so let’s say you can quickly run into a store or coffee shop you can lock the door while the engine is still running, but the door handles won’t unlock. You have to use the keyfob in order to unlock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Door handles work after remote start, that’s normal. If you enabled keyfob lock while engine running so let’s say you can quickly run into a store or coffee shop you can lock the door while the engine is still running, but the door handles won’t unlock. You have to use the keyfob in order to unlock.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is correct. Door handles work after remote start.
but I can’t lock while engine is running via the door handles. When engine is running, I have to lock and unlock via fob... thoughts?


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Door handles work after remote start, that’s normal. If you enabled keyfob lock while engine running so let’s say you can quickly run into a store or coffee shop you can lock the door while the engine is still running, but the door handles won’t unlock. You have to use the keyfob in order to unlock.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I see, so handle after locking is not available without some VCDS tweak 
Well at least my car is working normal...hehe that’s always good....


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DCC said:


> That is correct. Door handles work after remote start.
> but I can’t lock while engine is running via the door handles. When engine is running, I have to lock and unlock via fob... thoughts?


The reason you can’t lock the doors with the door handles is if you locked the keys in the car. The keyfob is a safety feature. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

So I got a 2021 tiguan and the remote start package separate. I have installed the updated relay myself, but I think because its “SWAP” it needs to be coded from VW.

Will OBD let me program the new key fob though? I see the ability to add a key in the menu, but how do I make sure my two old key fobs still work?

Are there steps to follow for this?


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Jester2893 said:


> So I got a 2021 tiguan and the remote start package separate. I have installed the updated relay myself, but I think because its “SWAP” it needs to be coded from VW.
> 
> Will OBD let me program the new key fob though? I see the ability to add a key in the menu, but how do I make sure my two old key fobs still work?
> 
> Are there steps to follow for this?


You are correct, you will need to take it to the dealership to have them activate the remote start. The kit should have come with an activation code that they will need. They should also code the tiguan to accept the new FOB. Make sure you bring all your existing FOBs with you, otherwise they will no longer work. All FOBs need to be programed at the same time. To my knowledge, you won't be able to do this yourself because it requires a special code that is generated by VWs servers and sent to the computer at the dealership when it requests it for programming.


----------



## HeroSchema (Jan 24, 2021)

What’s up my fellow VW Vortexans lol New to the forum, I have a 2016 MK7 R and just picked up a 2021 Tiguan SE R Line. I’ve been searching all over for the OBD coding to have the passenger mirror dip when in reverse, but can’t find it. Has anyone found the coding for this? Thank you!


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

That feature was already enabled (on my 2020 it was), but you need to program the mirror location first. Then you'll need to activate it (flip the switch to R when in reverse) when you want it to dip.


----------



## HeroSchema (Jan 24, 2021)

jonese said:


> That feature was already enabled (on my 2020 it was), but you need to program the mirror location first. Then you'll need to activate it (flip the switch to R when in reverse) when you want it to dip.


Don’t see it as a feature on my car. Not sure why. Maybe doesn’t come on a 2021 Se R Line in NA?


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

HeroSchema said:


> Don’t see it as a feature on my car. Not sure why. Maybe doesn’t come on a 2021 Se R Line in NA?


did you check the manual for the set up process?


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

Does the SE-R have folding mirrors? I wasn’t aware that those were available on anything other than the SEL-P and up. Would need those to make it work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeroSchema (Jan 24, 2021)

Jester2893 said:


> did you check the manual for the set up process?


I did. Page 106 in the manual. Followed all instructions and nothing happened. I have the mirror dip setting checked in my car menu as well. Pretty weird. 

And no, the SE R Line I have didn’t come with power folding mirrors.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Moved the mirror switch/toggle to R before going in reverse? Then when put into Reverse did you move the mirror to the position you want when going into reverse?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knotworkin198 (May 22, 2020)

Wondering if anyone has factory coding for Leuchte 20BR LA71
,Leuchte 21BR RC8,Leuchte 23SL HLC10,Leuchte 24SL HRA65 in central electronics 09 for a 2019 NAR (Canada)Tiguan Trendline?previous owner changed coding and i am trying to wire in a trailer harness to use for lights on a small utility trailer i use to move snowblower and lawn mower between my properties.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

knotworkin198 said:


> Wondering if anyone has factory coding for Leuchte 20BR LA71
> ,Leuchte 21BR RC8,Leuchte 23SL HLC10,Leuchte 24SL HRA65 in central electronics 09 for a 2019 NAR (Canada)Tiguan Trendline?previous owner changed coding and i am trying to wire in a trailer harness to use for lights on a small utility trailer i use to move snowblower and lawn mower between my properties.


Ross Tech has virgin scans on their web site forum.

Here's my unmodified Canadian 2020 HL R-Line:

ENG116956-ENG116262-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimming Direction CD 20,minimize ,16
ENG116956-ENG116266-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimming Direction EF 20,maximize ,16
ENG116956-ENG116270-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimming Direction GH 20,maximize ,16
ENG116956-ENG116257-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimmwert AB 20,100 ,16
ENG116956-ENG116261-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimmwert CD 20,0 ,16
ENG116956-ENG116265-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimmwert EF 20,13 ,16
ENG116956-ENG116269-Leuchte20BR LA71-Dimmwert GH 20,0 ,16
ENG116956-ENG116254-Leuchte20BR LA71-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 20,3D ,16
ENG116956-ENG116572-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lampendefektbitposition 20,13 ,16
ENG116956-ENG116252-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lasttyp 20,35 - kombinierte LED Blink-Bremsleuchten ,16
ENG116956-ENG116258-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 20,Always ,16
ENG116956-ENG116255-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion A 20,Brake light ,16
ENG116956-ENG116256-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion B 20,Blinken links Hellphase ,16
ENG116956-ENG116259-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion C 20,Blinken links Dunkelphase ,16
ENG116956-ENG116260-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion D 20,not active ,16
ENG116956-ENG116263-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion E 20,Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht: Positionslicht: Begrenzungslicht) ,16
ENG116956-ENG116264-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion F 20,not active ,16
ENG116956-ENG116267-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion G 20,not active ,16
ENG116956-ENG116268-Leuchte20BR LA71-Lichtfunktion H 20,not active ,16


ENG116957-ENG116281-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimming Direction CD 21,minimize ,16
ENG116957-ENG116285-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimming Direction EF 21,maximize ,16
ENG116957-ENG116289-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimming Direction GH 21,maximize ,16
ENG116957-ENG116276-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimmwert AB 21,100 ,16
ENG116957-ENG116280-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimmwert CD 21,0 ,16
ENG116957-ENG116284-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimmwert EF 21,13 ,16
ENG116957-ENG116288-Leuchte21BR RC8-Dimmwert GH 21,0 ,16
ENG116957-ENG116273-Leuchte21BR RC8-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 21,3E ,16
ENG116957-ENG116573-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lampendefektbitposition 21,23 ,16
ENG116957-ENG116271-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lasttyp 21,35 - kombinierte LED Blink-Bremsleuchten ,16
ENG116957-ENG116277-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 21,Always ,16
ENG116957-ENG116274-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion A 21,Brake light ,16
ENG116957-ENG116275-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion B 21,Blinken rechts Hellphase ,16
ENG116957-ENG116278-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion C 21,Blinken rechts Dunkelphase ,16
ENG116957-ENG116279-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion D 21,not active ,16
ENG116957-ENG116282-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion E 21,Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht: Positionslicht: Begrenzungslicht) ,16
ENG116957-ENG116283-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion F 21,not active ,16
ENG116957-ENG116286-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion G 21,not active ,16
ENG116957-ENG116287-Leuchte21BR RC8-Lichtfunktion H 21,not active ,16


ENG116959-ENG116319-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Dimming Direction CD 23,maximize ,16
ENG116959-ENG116323-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Dimming Direction EF 23,maximize ,16
ENG116959-ENG116327-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Dimming Direction GH 23,maximize ,16
ENG116959-ENG116314-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Dimmwert AB 23,127 ,16
ENG116959-ENG116318-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Dimmwert CD 23,0 ,16
ENG116959-ENG116322-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Dimmwert EF 23,0 ,16
ENG116959-ENG116326-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Dimmwert GH 23,0 ,16
ENG116959-ENG116311-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 23,35 ,16
ENG116959-ENG116575-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lampendefektbitposition 23,0A ,16
ENG116959-ENG116309-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lasttyp 23,32 - allgemeine LED bis 12W ,16
ENG116959-ENG116315-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 23,only_if_closed ,16
ENG116959-ENG116312-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion A 23,Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht: Positionslicht: Begrenzungslicht) ,16
ENG116959-ENG116313-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion B 23,not active ,16
ENG116959-ENG116316-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion C 23,not active ,16
ENG116959-ENG116317-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion D 23,not active ,16
ENG116959-ENG116320-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion E 23,not active ,16
ENG116959-ENG116321-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion F 23,not active ,16
ENG116959-ENG116324-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion G 23,not active ,16
ENG116959-ENG116325-Leuchte23SL HLC10-Lichtfunktion H 23,not active ,16


ENG116960-ENG116338-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Dimming Direction CD 24,maximize ,16
ENG116960-ENG116342-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Dimming Direction EF 24,maximize ,16
ENG116960-ENG116346-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Dimming Direction GH 24,maximize ,16
ENG116960-ENG116333-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Dimmwert AB 24,127 ,16
ENG116960-ENG116337-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Dimmwert CD 24,0 ,16
ENG116960-ENG116341-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Dimmwert EF 24,0 ,16
ENG116960-ENG116345-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Dimmwert GH 24,0 ,16
ENG116960-ENG116330-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Fehlerort mittleres Byte DTC-DFCC 24,36 ,16
ENG116960-ENG116576-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lampendefektbitposition 24,1A ,16
ENG116960-ENG116328-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lasttyp 24,32 - allgemeine LED bis 12W ,16
ENG116960-ENG116334-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtansteuerung HD AB 24,only_if_closed ,16
ENG116960-ENG116331-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion A 24,Standlicht allgemein (Schlusslicht: Positionslicht: Begrenzungslicht) ,16
ENG116960-ENG116332-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion B 24,not active ,16
ENG116960-ENG116335-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion C 24,not active ,16
ENG116960-ENG116336-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion D 24,not active ,16
ENG116960-ENG116339-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion E 24,not active ,16
ENG116960-ENG116340-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion F 24,not active ,16
ENG116960-ENG116343-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion G 24,not active ,16
ENG116960-ENG116344-Leuchte24SL HRA65-Lichtfunktion H 24,not active ,16


----------



## Tig 001 (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi, all the way from South Africa.. is there coding available to allow Mirrorlink to work while in Motion ?


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Did I miss the coding for how to activate the climate control with remote start? I remote start my vehicle but the climate control doesn’t activate..which is really the main point of remote start in the winter lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Should activate by default. That’s odd?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Should activate by default. That’s odd?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just got it installed and I thought so too, but I looked through the window and noticed the radio and climate control are off until I get in the car and push the start button.

this really can’t be normal operation?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I believe that is normal, from my understanding it’s at temp for the climate control it’s just that the dials light up when you enter the vehicle. Probably an energy saving feature keeping the dash and center console off  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Going to see if these two changes will show the Performance screen on the MIB. May require SWAP/FeC, but giving it a try and will report back tomorrow. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Going to see if these two changes will show the Performance screen on the MIB. May require SWAP/FeC, but giving it a try and will report back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet, been wondering about this one. Can get it on the European models with the DSG but haven't seen anyone try on our car yet successfully.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Same, I wanna say it’s a SWAP code but figured since the coding is there to give it a try anyways. 

I need to find all the coding I sent to myself in the hopes to show the gear on the AID. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2019)

wondering if someone has the coding to allow navigation to be entered manually (typing) while vehicle is driving.

2018 Tiguan r-line in North America.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> wondering if someone has the coding to allow navigation to be entered manually (typing) while vehicle is driving.
> 
> 2018 Tiguan r-line in North America.


Look at my mod doc (link in signature) and it’s all in there. Plus how to enter with Apple CarPlay and Android Auto. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Look at my mod doc (link in signature) and it’s all in there. Plus how to enter with Apple CarPlay and Android Auto.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, that is an impressive list of mods you have documented.
Cheers,
Brent


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]mattchatr [/mention]yea so definitely SWAP/FeC since no change in options even after sitting and a reboot of the MIB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]mattchatr [/mention]yea so definitely SWAP/FeC since no change in options even after sitting and a reboot of the MIB.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, figures! Do we know anyone that has the FeC codes that would work with our NA vehicles? Guess we would need some other software to hack the headunits with an SD card or back of the headunit, etc....not sure what this would entail but a lot of work for the performance monitor. Wonder if there were other features that Europe gets that we don't that we could enable to make it worth cracking into.....

SWaP is getting bad....I mean I thought it was bad enough having to buy loot boxes in games to get ahead....now you have to pay for extra features in your cars to get them.....BMW seems really bad at this right now....talking about Android Auto and the like - its all in the brains of the computer, the hardware is all there, but you have to pay for the service to enable it...brutal. I remember buying my first Audi without TPMS and all I did was buy a VAGCOM cable, plug it in and enable it...the hardware and sensors are all in the car, didn't want to pay the extra $500 to have it at purchase, but the $300 cable did the work and saved me money....these might be a big black market business down the road....lol


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

It's a way to bring initial/upfront window pricing down to be competive and attractive to buyers at time of sale.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mattchatr said:


> Ah, figures! Do we know anyone that has the FeC codes that would work with our NA vehicles? Guess we would need some other software to hack the headunits with an SD card or back of the headunit, etc....not sure what this would entail but a lot of work for the performance monitor. Wonder if there were other features that Europe gets that we don't that we could enable to make it worth cracking into.....
> 
> SWaP is getting bad....I mean I thought it was bad enough having to buy loot boxes in games to get ahead....now you have to pay for extra features in your cars to get them.....BMW seems really bad at this right now....talking about Android Auto and the like - its all in the brains of the computer, the hardware is all there, but you have to pay for the service to enable it...brutal. I remember buying my first Audi without TPMS and all I did was buy a VAGCOM cable, plug it in and enable it...the hardware and sensors are all in the car, didn't want to pay the extra $500 to have it at purchase, but the $300 cable did the work and saved me money....these might be a big black market business down the road....lol


Not sure but not thinking it’s worth it, would have been cool to see it work though. 

Yea, my wife picked up a 2019 Q5 Premium + and no HBA but went into coding and enabled. If you want that you have to go Prestige but she hates ACC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

jonese said:


> It's a way to bring initial/upfront window pricing down to be competive and attractive to buyers at time of sale.


True, but some decisions VW and even other brands make are flat out dumb. An example even on the Tiguan, heated seats but not ventilated on their top trims yet you can get a Jetta with heated and ventilated. No power passenger seat either . The other one that gets me is like an Atlas or Atlas Cross Sport SE w/Technology doesn’t have the digital dash. VW honestly shouldn’t call it technology then. Sorry for the rant, I feel better now, haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Agreed.

VW NAR internal product line selection/decision is broken, has been for a while...

It feels like someone at VW wants to punish North American users.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Anyone got the lock while running working for a 2021? The directions don’t match what I see.


----------



## FatDuck (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know any codes to keep my car doors LOCKED when I shift to Park?

My car unlocks itself when I shift to P, I don't like that haha.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Try this:

Central Electronics (09)

ZV Autolock

Autounlock NAR

Change from Active to not Active.



If that doesn't work:

Central Electrics (09)

Adapation

ZV Autolock

Change value automatisches Entriegeln: not active

--- Default value automatisches Entriegeln: active

Security code / login code : 31347






__





Door unlocking | OBDeleven


Wanted to know if there was a way to set it up so that when I put the car in park, the doors won't auto unlock. I would like them to stay locked




forum.obdeleven.com





Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdm94 (Jan 14, 2013)

Just purchased Obdeleven for my 21 tiguan and when im trying to make any changes with security access I get the error "function not available". Is this caused by the SFD? I was under the impression that they haven't implemented that yet on the US models.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

FatDuck said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know any codes to keep my car doors LOCKED when I shift to Park?
> 
> My car unlocks itself when I shift to P, I don't like that haha.


Can't you change that option in the MIB? It's been a while but I thought I saw an option to change it to unlock all doors or just the drivers.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Cdm94 said:


> Just purchased Obdeleven for my 21 tiguan and when im trying to make any changes with security access I get the error "function not available". Is this caused by the SFD? I was under the impression that they haven't implemented that yet on the US models.


Open your hood, that should fix the issue. SFD is only on the MK8 GTI which is on the MQBv38 platform. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mattchatr said:


> Can't you change that option in the MIB? It's been a while but I thought I saw an option to change it to unlock all doors or just the drivers.


Yea but that doesn’t control the unlock when put into park. Need to go into coding to change it to when the car is off and you open the door. rph provides the coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Cdm94 said:


> Just purchased Obdeleven for my 21 tiguan and when im trying to make any changes with security access I get the error "function not available". Is this caused by the SFD? I was under the impression that they haven't implemented that yet on the US models.


Not sure if this applies, but some of the newer builds require you to have the hood open to make changes.

EDIT: oops, I didn't see that @Reihenmotor5 already suggested that.


----------



## Cdm94 (Jan 14, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Open your hood, that should fix the issue. SFD is only on the MK8 GTI which is on the MQBv38 platform.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep that worked, thank you! I feel like a proper idiot lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It’s ok, seems to be relatively new and it’s something that appears to be more common with Audis. Guess things are trickling down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Anyone know how to code the rear wiper squirter OFF but leave the license plate one on? I did rear wiper delete and want the plate to work but not the glass. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Anyone know how to code the rear wiper squirter OFF but leave the license plate one on? I did rear wiper delete and want the plate to work but not the glass. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could try this coding. It’s from GTI world but can imagine it shouldn’t have changed really. 

Not 100% certain how it would affect the reverse cam sprayer though. 

Central Electrics 09
-- long coding
-- Heckwischer: Logikgesteuert -> Not Installed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks I’ll try it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> You could try this coding. It’s from GTI world but can imagine it shouldn’t have changed really.
> 
> Not 100% certain how it would affect the reverse cam sprayer though.
> 
> ...


Central electrics 09

Adaptations 

Rear window wiper

Change Heckwischer to NOT INSTALLED 

kills both washer in rear but I’m thinking that they use the same pump so disabling just one washer is impossible. Oh well better than having an accident and getting fluid all over the rear window. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Central electrics 09
> 
> Adaptations
> 
> ...


TBH i never bothered coding in my GTI and never had an accident. Worst comes to worst, if you do, it just drips out of the peep hole, doesn’t really squirt. 

You could also cap the upper line with a vacuum cap of sorts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fraincs (Apr 19, 2021)

Anyone know if the 2021 NAR Tiguan has the same light code as the 2020/19? I have a Canadian 2021 which is not the 2021 facelift. Trying to set the inner and outer lights as break lights, I followed the codings in here but either I am doing it wrong which I doubt I don't see both red lights on when I brake.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Did it say success? If not, try doing the coding with your hood open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fraincs (Apr 19, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did it say success? If not, try doing the coding with your hood open.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did it via long coding with the hood open, upon closer inspection it seemed that it worked, I used the output test -> brake to test to confirm that it worked, before I was self validating via a store window, breaking then looking in my mirror, not the best way since the inner lights are not very bright compared to the outer ones.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea they don’t get any brighter for the inner tails. Nice during the day but you won’t notice any difference at night time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fraincs (Apr 19, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea they don’t get any brighter for the inner tails. Nice during the day but you won’t notice any difference at night time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even at daytime with sun directly in them it was not clear they were on.


----------



## xapalima (Apr 13, 2021)

FRONT INDICATORS ON OPPOSIT PHASE WITH DRL - Someone did it? 

Anyone can help me:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tried and tried, doesn’t appear to be possible since some functions are now hardcoded to the LCM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdm94 (Jan 14, 2013)

Does anyone know if the location for "Drivers Reaction Time" has moved on the MY21? I cant seem to find it. On a straight highway with Adaptive Lane Tracking enabled the display yells at you to take over control even with a hand on the wheel.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

No longer present, removed from my 2019 after one of the updates performed on the ECU. Adaptive Lane Keep will hold now on its own anywhere from 10 to as long as 20 seconds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdm94 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ah nice, thank you. I also wondered, now that the 21 atlas and arteon has road sign display, would it be possible that the tiguans have a coding option to be set to US standards?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

No and there is no software update available for earlier model Tiguans to enable North American style road signs, if that’s what you’re asking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> No and there is no software update available for earlier model Tiguans to enable North American style road signs, if that’s what you’re asking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My guess would be if there was a way to retrofit the MIB3 box, you might be able to. I haven’t heard of any success with that though. Really hopeful that someone figures that out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It’s due to the GPS data that road sign detection works from/uses is for Europe that has why the signs are in Euro style and the speed indicated is in km/h. When looking at a site that provides information on SW updates for control modules I believe an update was available for the Arteon to get it to work properly (I’d have to confirm since it’s been months since a couple of us worked on this) and the module(s) that needed updated have no updates for the Tiguan since release. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdm94 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ah thats a shame, I just was curious since the '21s got MIB 3. I wonder if there are any other changes for '21 that will be discovered.


----------



## Peligroso20 (May 17, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Door handles work after remote start, that’s normal. If you enabled keyfob lock while engine running so let’s say you can quickly run into a store or coffee shop you can lock the door while the engine is still running, but the door handles won’t unlock. You have to use the keyfob in order to unlock.
> 
> Hello, I have a Tiguan 2020 SE R-Line, can you please share the code to be able to lock the car while running with the fob? I hate having to turn off the car for a quick run into the store or whatever... I had this option in my BMW, but not the Tiguan. I don't mind have to use the fob to lock and unlock while the car is running.
> 
> ...


----------



## wardmj2 (Nov 12, 2016)

Anyone know the coding to change the steering wheel PTT button to Mute the radio? I had this on a ‘13 GLI and I’d like it on my MQB tig...


----------



## Amineban (May 25, 2021)

rev18gti said:


> I got the 360-degree view, sunroof/windows open/close with FOB and GTI/R dash to work in my SEL-P.
> 
> Based on other forums and links, I tried to some other things to work but haven't confirmed success. For example:
> 1) rain auto-close windows/sunroof to work, but not sure if I have it right (found some contradictory/confusing info but also read on one thread, after testing, that the wiper stalk must be in the rain-sensing position to work, which I hadn't done while testing).
> ...


You have the 8inch screen ?


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

Re: Traffic Sign Recognition system- can the instructions on page 1 of this thread be modified so that this feature can be disabled completely? If so, what would the instructions be?

Many thanks, asking for a friend in the UK


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

Picking up a '21 Tiguan Highline Rline (Canada) tomorrow. Been doing a lot of reading and have read almost all of this thread. Will the ODBeleven stuff posted in here work for the '21? Mainly looking to disable the auto start, the throttle delay and being able to text on the screen while driving for now.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

stevevr6 said:


> Picking up a '21 Tiguan Highline Rline (Canada) tomorrow. Been doing a lot of reading and have read almost all of this thread. Will the ODBeleven stuff posted in here work for the '21? Mainly looking to disable the auto start, the throttle delay and being able to text on the screen while driving for now.
> 
> View attachment 93857


Congratulations on the new Tiguan!
To answer your question… yes/no.

start/stop cannot be disabled with software (OBDeleven) from 2020 on, you need to use a different approach (3rd party harness found on AliExpress)
throttle delay has no effect, there was an update to the Tiguan last summer (24GB) that made it better and reports are that the throttle delay has no effect nor needed now anyway
I have a 2020 model and it came with the ability to text on the screen while driving from the factory, so I didn’t need that mod

Several other fun mods though you can do with OBDeleven though. PM me and I’ll send you my list of what I’ve done to my 2020 if you’re interested and you already have an OBDeleven device.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

I don't have the OBDeleven yet and was also looking at a Uni tune. I will send you a PM.

Thanks Doc


----------



## iLList_St3v0o (May 10, 2021)

Hey guys quick question that might have been answered already: Should I need to pick up a OBD11 pro version or will any other version do? also will i be able to get all functions out of OBD11 using ios? Ty


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

iLList_St3v0o said:


> Hey guys quick question that might have been answered already: Should I need to pick up a OBD11 pro version or will any other version do? also will i be able to get all functions out of OBD11 using ios? Ty


In order to make changes you need credits. My PRO version came in this week, but I still haven't modded anything yet.


----------



## iLList_St3v0o (May 10, 2021)

stevevr6 said:


> Picking up a '21 Tiguan Highline Rline (Canada) tomorrow. Been doing a lot of reading and have read almost all of this thread. Will the ODBeleven stuff posted in here work for the '21? Mainly looking to disable the auto start, the throttle delay and being able to text on the screen while driving for now.
> 
> View attachment 93857





stevevr6 said:


> In order to make changes you need credits. My PRO version came in this week, but I still haven't modded anything yet.


Thanks for the info, let us know how it goes when you mod. will you be using ios device?


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

Android device


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Was asked to submit coding for MK2 Tiguan for Single Side Parking Light and the app for SSPL for 2017-2020 Tiguans has been added:


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Was asked to submit coding for MK2 Tiguan for Single Side Parking Light and the app for SSPL for 2017-2020 Tiguans has been added:
> 
> View attachment 97548


Who cares


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Who cares
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do! That’s cool that something you figured out gets published for others to use as an OCA. Nice acknowledgment if nothing else. 

[mention]Reihenmotor5 [/mention] any chance you can PM me the code steps to do this without using the OCA? Or is it in your Tig document? If it is, can you shoot me the link to get it? Looks like it’s not in your sig anymore?

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]DoC0427 [/mention] you’re welcome! Here’s the link for you and anyone else who might need it. 

VCDS Mods 04092020.docx

If there are any in the doc that other’s would like as an OCA, just send me a DM and I’ll submit the request. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Who cares
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apparently, not you...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

After being asked to submit Single Side Parking Lights as a OCA from a Tiguan owner, I noted to OBDELEVEN for OCAs I submitted for the Atlas which ones could be added as OCA for the Tiguan, since I coded them first on my former Tiguan and have that mod doc. They added the Atlas and the Tiguan OCAs this morning from what I'm seeing and screenshot is below. I cannot take credit for Activate Personalization in the list, but enjoy for those looking or needing OCAs. This is from MY 2017-2020. 2020 models may need to have their hood open for some to work, like the Compass Position. I did pass that info along during submission, but not noted in the OCA.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I’m baaaaaaack!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lane assist


----------



## alfadude1 (Sep 3, 2016)

I hope this is the right place to ask. 

I have a 2020 Tiguan SEL. The map gets messed up after a few minutes of driving, whether I am using the guidance in the car or the Google Maps app on CarPlay when my iPhone is plugged in. The GPS makes it look like the car is a quarter mile away from where it is. It happens with and without the phone plugged in.

The dealer ordered a telematics unit, but it is on back-order.

My question is whether there is a way to disable the use of the onboard GPS and have it use the one on my phone, until the part comes in. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Dropped coding for Urban Joke/Joker tails to OBDELEVEN Devs for one click app coding as a final parting gift for Tiguan owners. This can be used in conjunction with Single Side Parking Light one click app without impact. Here’s a video of exterior mods performed on my former 2019 Tiguan. 






When in the app for use, I’ll update this post with a screenshot. 

Happy coding!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Dropped coding for Urban Joke/Joker tails to OBDELEVEN Devs for one click app coding as a final parting gift for Tiguan owners. This can be used in conjunction with Single Side Parking Light one click app without impact. Here’s a video of exterior mods performed on my former 2019 Tiguan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. I have the rear side marker light on with the inner tail light on mine.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I eventually swapped it, think that’s the coding in my mod doc now after asked if it could be done. 






Video not too long before trading her in for the Atlas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

Hi all,

This doesn't work on my 2021 Tiguan R-Line. The access code shows up automatically on ODBeleven but says "something went wrong"

*- Open/close windows with keyfob*
1. Control Unit 09 (Central Electronics)
2. Security Access 31347
3. Adaptations
4. ZV Komfort
5. Funk Komfort Schliessen: Not Active -> Active
6. Funk Komfort Oefnnen: Not Active -> Active
7. Comfort Opening: Not Active -> Active
8. Comfort Opening: Not Active -> Active


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Did you try it with your hood open first? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

For what it's worth, I've done zero coding on my 2021 SEL P RLine and the comfort windows worked on their own, holding down the unlock opened all 4 of them, May 2021 build date


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

Zabes64 said:


> For what it's worth, I've done zero coding on my 2021 SEL P RLine and the comfort windows worked on their own, holding down the unlock opened all 4 of them, May 2021 build date


Same, '21 SE R-Line Black


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Did you try it with your hood open first?


Hood was open.

Also, gauge sweep is not available with long coding. The app said it's not a functional on my model.
On the bright side, I was able to switch the comfort blinker from 3 to 4.


----------



## PNoy_Tiguan (Aug 11, 2021)

DoC0427 said:


> Congratulations on the new Tiguan!
> To answer your question… yes/no.
> 
> start/stop cannot be disabled with software (OBDeleven) from 2020 on, you need to use a different approach (3rd party harness found on AliExpress)
> ...


DoC0427 could you please PM the list of codes you have done on your 2020 Tiguan. I just bought a 2021 SEL R-Line and I’m interested on what I can do before I buy OBD11. Thanks in Advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

PNoy_Tiguan said:


> DoC0427 could you please PM the list of codes you have done on your 2020 Tiguan. I just bought a 2021 SEL R-Line and I’m interested on what I can do before I buy OBD11. Thanks in Advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here’s the list of the mods I have done with OBDELEVEN. I think most, possibly all of these have OCAs for them however I have a PRO account so I code them manually instead of using credits.

My Tiguan is a 2020 Highline, not sure how much of these will transfer to the SEL R-Line, probably most of them I would think.










Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNoy_Tiguan (Aug 11, 2021)

DoC0427 said:


> Here’s the list of the mods I have done with OBDELEVEN. I think most, possibly all of these have OCAs for them however I have a PRO account so I code them manually instead of using credits.
> 
> My Tiguan is a 2020 Highline, not sure how much of these will transfer to the SEL R-Line, probably most of them I would think.
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you for the help. I’m sure it will get me started. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

PNoy_Tiguan said:


> DoC0427 could you please PM the list of codes you have done on your 2020 Tiguan. I just bought a 2021 SEL R-Line and I’m interested on what I can do before I buy OBD11. Thanks in Advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you need to contact OBD support to get them to change the vehicle to a NA based 2021 which will have more apps available than the ROW 2021 which have SFD


----------



## PNoy_Tiguan (Aug 11, 2021)

Zabes64 said:


> So you need to contact OBD support to get them to change the vehicle to a NA based 2021 which will have more apps available than the ROW 2021 which have SFD


Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich41v4294 (Aug 14, 2021)

Does anyone know how to enable traffic sign recognition on the 2021 model with 2Q0 camera? The guides for 2020 model don't work. (2021 EU model)


----------



## PNoy_Tiguan (Aug 11, 2021)

mich41v4294 said:


> Does anyone know how to enable traffic sign recognition on the 2021 model with 2Q0 camera? The guides for 2020 model don't work. (2021 EU model)


Curious as well


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gmitch (Apr 5, 2021)

1054521247 said:


> interested changing this Named above but i have few questions.
> 1. will it void car warranty?
> 2. what i quoted above does it work with US Tiguan SEL-P
> 3. if i made change to it can i change it back.
> ...





D3Audi said:


> Finally bought obdeleven.
> 
> There are 3 things I wanna do but cant find info on whether it's possible or not. If anyone has any tips on how to code these please post them.
> 
> ...


I just saw your post. I know it is a little old, but I picked up a 2021 tiguan se 4 motion. Were you able to get the performance pages, and off road pages to work with the obdeleven?


----------



## petie23 (Aug 8, 2021)

Gmitch said:


> I just saw your post. I know it is a little old, but I picked up a 2021 tiguan se 4 motion. Were you able to get the performance pages, and off road pages to work with the obdeleven?


Also curious. I just picked up a 2021 se rline and I'm curious what apps are available. I've never used OBD11 as this is my first Volkswagen. Is 8t pretty straight forward? 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## PNoy_Tiguan (Aug 11, 2021)

petie23 said:


> Also curious. I just picked up a 2021 se rline and I'm curious what apps are available. I've never used OBD11 as this is my first Volkswagen. Is 8t pretty straight forward?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


According to the OBD11 app. The following apps are available for your 21 SE R-LineHope this helps…


Dynamic turn signal IQ light
Traffic sign recognition
Seat belt warning
Gauge test- Needle sweep
Mirror dip
Central locking with IGN
Comfort turn signals
Lighting area view
Pulsation of start button
Trailer assist 
Interior lights fade-in/out


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Zabes64 said:


> For what it's worth, I've done zero coding on my 2021 SEL P RLine and the comfort windows worked on their own, holding down the unlock opened all 4 of them, May 2021 build date


I can also confirm this. Mine is also a 21 SEL P RLine.
Also, the closing process is NOT pressing and holding the LOCK button on the fob. While it does LOCK the doors, the open windows remain open.
To do the closing successfully, you must press and hold the LOCK sensor in the door handle and the doors will LOCK and all 4 windows (or those that are open) will CLOSE.

Bob.


----------



## VolksBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

Has anyone gotten "taillights as brake lights" to work?, Not just the outside ones? 

Also, how do I turn off the front DRL's when the headlights or parking lights are on?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VolksBerry said:


> Has anyone gotten "taillights as brake lights" to work?, Not just the outside ones?
> 
> Also, how do I turn off the front DRL's when the headlights or parking lights are on?


Do you mean this?

4 Brake Lights (Inner tails working as brake lights) *

9- Central Electronics
Security 31347
Adaptations

Left side inner: 
Change [8] Leuchte23sl HLC10 - Lichtfunktion C23 from Not Active to Brake Light
Change [10] Leuchte23sl hcl10 - Dimmwert CD 23 from 0 to 127

Right side inner: 
Change [8] Leuchte24sl HRA65 - Lichtfunktion C24 from Not Active to Brake Light
Change [10] Leuchte24sl HRA65 - Dimmwert CD 24 from 0 to 127


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canadian_driver (Feb 1, 2017)

Hey has anyone found a way to put a delay on the auto lock so that it can stay unlocked for 30 seconds or so after closing the doors?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Hello, looking for some confirmation (or contradiction) to my findings for these two "mods"

- Gauge needle sweep upon startup
1. Control Unit 17
2. Long Coding
3. Byte 01
4. Bit 00 -> activated

- Digital Dash Themes
1. Control Unit 17
2. Adaptations
3. Display depiction: Choose version (changes in real time)

NEITHER of these seemed to work in my vehicle.
Do I need to do something more?

2021 SEL P R-Line

Any input appreciated.

Thanks,

Bob.

*EDIT*: After poking around on the OBDEleven site I found that needle sweep no longer works because of the new version 2 dash.
I'm assuming that is also the reason why the themes aren't working.

I also could not get this "mod" to work in my 21 as well:

- Puddle lights stay on when mirror is folding
1. Control Unit 42
2. Long Coding
3. Byte 01
4. Bit 5 -> Deactivated
5. Repeat above for Control Unit 52

However, this one DID work.

- Air Recirculation Memory
1. Control Unit 08
2. Long Coding
3. Store Recirculation Air Setting for Terminal 15 Off: Service-life dependent store -> Save

I've read posts with differing results from this one:

- Traffic Sign Recognition
1. Control Module 5F
2. Security Access – Access Code 20103
3. Adaptations
4. Car_Functions_List_BAP_Gen2: traffic_sign_recognition_0x21 not activated -> activated
5. Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2: menu_display_road_sign_identification not activated -> activated
6. Select menu_display_road_sign_identification (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition), set to Enabled
7. Long Coding
8. Byte 24, activate Bit 6
9. Control Module A5
10. Security Access – Access Code 20103
11. Long Coding
12. Byte 16, activate Bit 4
13. Control Module 17
14. Long Coding
15. Byte 5, active bit 2
16. Control Module A5
17. Security Access – Access Code 20103
18. Adaptations
19. Road sign detection fusion mode: Road Sign Fusion -> Road Sign Detection.
20. Press and hold infotainment device power button to reboot the infotainment system.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Newer models require the hood to be open to put the vehicle in a service mode so coding changes will be accepted. 

If closed, OBD11 and/or VCDS might show it has taken but go back in and it reverted back since the hood was not open. This is a trickle down from Audis. 

Also if I recall your model year, depending on trim, has traffic sign recognition. Those that never had it, but coded will get a pop up saying it’s limited. Functions as expected but you cannot get rid of this error message on earlier models. It will not produce a DTC/Fault code when scanned. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I actually went back out later and checked to see if my changes held, and it appeared that they did.
Is it still possible that they did not take?

Bob.

EDIT: I removed the OBD11 module and then went back out and re-connected it. (Just for clarity)

Also, I did the "Easy Open" and Re-circ memory "mods" with the hood closed and they work....


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea some modules don’t require it also, typically 01, 02, 03, 09, 13, 19, 22, 4B modules need the hood open. If you find something doesn’t take in a control module, lift your hood, plug in your dongle, and then attempt coding changes. 

Also for NAR vehicles this is not SFD if you’re wondering or worried if something doesn’t take. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I will be more than happy to re-attempt with the hood open 
Thank you for the input.

I am just a bit worried about the lack of 2021 owners who are actually using the tool.
I'm never sure if it's me, the tool or the car 

Again, thanks.

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Did anyone with an Android phone get the latest OBDEleven update (0.45.0)?
I got it today and now I can't connect to the vehicle 

They seem awful slow to respond to support issues, I contacted them twice last week and got a pretty useless response 5 days later.

Bob.


----------



## OBDeleven (Jul 30, 2014)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Did anyone with an Android phone get the latest OBDEleven update (0.45.0)?
> I got it today and now I can't connect to the vehicle
> 
> They seem awful slow to respond to support issues, I contacted them twice last week and got a pretty useless response 5 days later.
> ...


Hello, 

did you got the answer from the support team?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Yes sir, I did.
I did as requested and now am able to use the tool.
But there are still oddities.

When I hit CONNECT, it immediately brings up the message "Make sure the Ignition is on CONTINUE TRY AGAIN"
The Ignition WAS on.

I was discussing this with someone on YOUR forum and he suggested the following:

"I suspect its related to update they did to give - Added an ability to identify VIN for electric vehicles

So what this bug is telling us is it cant read the vin therefore does not know which car you are connected to so shows you all the cars in your garage and possibly allows you to enter a VIN Code manually.

Just to add the screen we are now seeing is the one used when you connect to a non vag car.

The VIN Lookup process only works on VAG cars so if like me you connect to a ford then you will get this screen. "

Hope this helps...

Bob.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

This has been with support and I can confirm there are many other owners who are having the same android issue and reverting to older versions of the software as a work around.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

As far as I know (in the US, at least) the only way to revert back is to "sideload" the apk file.
I don't really care for this option (I am a retired Software Engineer and prefer to install apps as they were meant to be).
How exactly did you "revert back"?

Bob.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Every release that OBD11 Do they provide a link to the latest APK File, you just delete the rubbish version and download and install the older version. Over the history of OBD11 we have had many many poor releases so its become a way to protect yourself from loosing the app.

Not ideal but it does show the weakness of testing which I will admit is difficult as they support lots of Android and IOS version for Multiple Control Unit Protocols.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I can not agree with you more.
I am amazed at how far apps have come for "communicating" with devices.
But when the device flat out fails to connect and if it does, doesn't communicate with the control units....well, they've failed on the intent of the device itself.

I'll ask again, and you can send me a PM if you wish not to post here, how "exactly" did you manage this install?
Right now, for some strange reason, when I attach my phone (Samsung Galaxy S10) to my computer, the computer doesn't see it at all.
I have a feeling it is the cable I am using, as I gave the original charging cable to my wife to use in her office.
I really have no love for phones, so I am assuming there is a way (possibly) to get the apk file on the phone without a cable?

That is the "exactly" I am asking for.

Thank You for your very well thought out response.

Bob.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> That is the "exactly" I am asking for.


Its very simple

1/ Every release that obd11 do a copy of the apk here
www.obdeleven.com/application/OBDeleven.apk

This is for all those folks who cant for what ever reason use Google app store (these days google dont release the app to all countries at the same time so there can be a big delay).

2/ I save these files for times like now you can reload them.

3/ Delete the old app from your phone and install the old app (in my case from google drive)

Job done, the only thing to be aware off every now and then the OBD11 Team don't allow you to keep the old version (through the software) but in the current setup they do,


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Oh....Google Drive!
I've used that "some" to get stuff to other friends.
Never thought of that.

Thank You for your response, I will definitely attempt to put 0.44.0 on my Google drive tonight.

Much appreciated 

Bob.

EDIT: I did notice today that older .apk files WERE available on the OBDEleven site, but never thought to copy them to my Google Drive. Thanks!


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Just chased support on update

"Hello,

we just raised this issue to a critical and it should be fixed today."

I also suggested that it would help if they communicated a little better and the response was

"We are working to improve this. Sorry about it."

Fingers crossed that this gets sorted today.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

They told me yesterday that they would contact me by email to discuss the issues all of us were having.
Never happened.

Sir, I know you told me how to download the older files (.apk), but from there how do you get them on your phone? 
I'm sure it's something easy (and silly), but again, I'm not a huge fan of phones.

Any help would be appreciated...

Bob.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

No problem, firstly you must remove the old OBD11 App otherwise it wont let you update (because its an older version).
On the assumption you are on Android.

To uninstall just hold down the OBD11 Icon and you will get the options app info or uninstall.

Just uninstall it.

From your phone select google drive

Find the .apk file you want to download

Click on the file and it should start downloading.
You will get a message along the lines of
Do you want to install an update to this existing application etc etc select the Install option and it should download onto your phone you just then have to log back in.

If you are worried about this you can always just delete the app (as above) and download from google store.

Ron


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Ron,

I think I understand. Thanks for the clarification.
I just wanted to be able to revert back seeing as how (if they keep slouching on testing) they may do this again (and again)...

Maybe I'm being a little rough on them, as you know, I know how the software "thing" works...

Thanks for taking the time to spell that out for me.
Hopefully someday I can be of assistance to you....

Bob.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

I noticed a few new OCAs have been added to OBDELEVEN, two of which I’m interested in but prefer to not use the apps if I can avoid it.

Does anyone (perhaps [mention]Reihenmotor5 [/mention]  )know the coding for:


Sunroof with Door Closing
One-Touch Power Window Setting

Thanks…
DoC











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Just to add v45.1 is now released, you can get it directly from the OBD Site as it takes a while before all countries get the google update.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Responded to you on the other site Ron 

Thanks for the heads up!!

Bob.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

DoC0427 said:


> I noticed a few new OCAs have been added to OBDELEVEN, two of which I’m interested in but prefer to not use the apps if I can avoid it.
> 
> Does anyone (perhaps [mention]Reihenmotor5 [/mention]  )know the coding for:
> 
> ...


Ok, I found the sunroof programming to enable it to continue closing after shutting off the vehicle and opening the door.

Module CA - Sunroof
Long coding
“Continue closing movement without BCM FH Freigabe”
Not active -> active


Anyone know the programming to do the same thing for the door windows?

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwikid1 (Dec 18, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Yes sir, I did.
> I did as requested and now am able to use the tool.
> But there are still oddities.
> 
> ...


If you make sure you pick your car from the "garage"and go back into it I have found it works. Seems to be a bug as I have 45.1 for ROW and i have had to do that as I have two cars logged into it.
Dial sweep wont work on MK2 AID as we have a Skoda Kamiq and it says its done it but doesnt work. Cant get TSR to work on the Skoda either and it has the 2 ver camera. 
Have done this list to my 2019 Tiguan Rline 162.









BEST ALL TIGUAN ELECTRIC MODS.docx


Tiguan Electronic Modifications 1 Horn on lock 09 Central Electrics Access 31347 Adaptation Akustische-Rueckmeldung entriegen (unlock acoustic feedback) Akustische-Rueckmeldung verriegen (Lock acoustic feedback) Set either or both to ON Then set following to ON Menuesteurung akustische Ruec...




docs.google.com


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Can anyone tell me how many Control Units are in a 2021 SEL P RLine?
I am in a conversation with OBDEleven about FULL BACKUPS (mine hangs at 98%).
The last unit it saved was D7. Are there more?

Any response would be greatly appreciated...

Bob.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Can anyone tell me how many Control Units are in a 2021 SEL P RLine?
> I am in a conversation with OBDEleven about FULL BACKUPS (mine hangs at 98%).
> The last unit it saved was D7. Are there more?
> 
> ...


D7 is the last one in my 2020 Highline. 30 in total, however 2 of which are not really there (the 2 rear doors). They show up in the scan but you can’t go into them because they don’t really exist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

When you say 86% (like in my picture below) is that just for control unit D7 as I have a similar issue on a different car where some control units show 101% and the last one always stops at 96 %, in my case it has completed but the percentage is wrong.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Just for clarification, mine shows 31 of 31 complete (at 98%).
Thanks for chiming in 

Bob.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

No problem in that case you have the same issue as me, it does do all the backups but the % value is incorrect. I have a number of bugs outstanding with OBD11 on the backup process but overall it does give you a helpfull point of reference if anything goes wrong.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

On my 2020 Canadian R-Line Highline, I have the following modules "defined". BB and BC do not actually exist on 2020's (these are the rear door modules as pointed out earlier). 69 won't exist unless you have the trailer module installed.


01Engine (DGUA)J62302Auto TransJ21703ABS BrakesJ10405Acc/Start Auth.J5181 Sensor Controlled Power Rear Lid08Auto HVACE8709Cent. Elect.J5191 Control Unit For Wiper Motor-2 Rain Light Recognition Sensor-Relative Air Humidity Interior Sender-4 Steering Column Switch-10Park/Steer AssistJ44613Auto Dist. RegJ42815Airbags1 Occupant Detection-2 Side Sensor Driver Front-3 Side Sensor Passenger Front-4 Side Sensor Driver Rear-5 Side Sensor Passenger Rear-6 Front Sensor Driver-7 Front Sensor Passenger-17InstrumentsJ28519CAN GatewayJ5332 Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module-3 Battery Monitoring Control Module-22AWDJ49229Left LightJ101836Seat Mem. DrvrJ81039Right LightJ10233CLane ChangeJ1086Lane change assistance control module 242Door Elect, DriverJ3861 Drivers Door Rear Control Module44Steering AssistJ50047Sound SystemJ5254BMultifunc. ModuleJ74552Door Elect, Pass.J3871 Passengers Rear Door Control Module-5FInformation Electr.J7941 Operating And Display Unit 1-2 Data carrier2 Data medium-69TrailerJ3456CBack-up Cam.J9286DTrunk Elect.J605A5Frt Sens. Drv. AssistR242B7Access Start Interf.BBDoor Rear DrvBCDoor Rear PassCASunroofJ245D6Light Ctrl Left 2A31D7Light Ctrl Right 2A27


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Are the items below the Control Unit 09 Subsystems?
And if so how do you know them by name? Two of mine have cryptic LL ZZZZZZZXXXX in the field (made up).
I definitely will grab a copy of that, thanks!

Bob.











Oh, and FWIW, mine doesn't even have BB or BC listed in the list of my modules.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Also, does anyone know if OBDEleven will ever do the translations from German?
I spent a good 2 hours yesterday trudging through adaptations (in Central Electronics) looking for a Sunroof adaptation that didn't exist.

Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Are the items below the Control Unit 09 Subsystems?
> And if so how do you know them by name? Two of mine have cryptic LL ZZZZZZZXXXX in the field (made up).
> I definitely will grab a copy of that, thanks!
> 
> ...



Yes, these are subsystems of the parent module. I use VCDS, it perhaps provides different detail on scans:

```
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 5Q0 937 087 BG    HW: 5Q0 937 087 BA
   Component: BCM PQ37BOSCH 038 0303 
   Revision: --------    Serial number: C8640103200xxx
   Coding: 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
   Shop #: WSC xxxxxxxx
   ASAM Dataset: EV_BodyContrModul1UDSBosc 020001
   ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_020.rod
   VCID: 015F80B2F18CA5F35C5-8054

   Control Unit For Wiper Motor:
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5NN 955 119     HW: 5NN 955 119   Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: 326 LL 200207  034  0373
   Serial number: 20020221039xxx    
   Coding: 0E4DDD

   Rain Light Recognition Sensor:
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5Q0 955 555 A    HW: 5Q0 955 555 A
   Component: RLHSS  051  0207
   Serial number: S7Y20M01D17H07M06xxx
   Coding: 0008DD

   Relative Air Humidity Interior Sender:

   Steering Column Switch:
   Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5Q1 953 521 R    HW: 5Q1 953 569 B
   Component: Lenks.Modul  H23  0170
   Serial number: 0300290220200C200xxx

No fault code found.
```


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Also, does anyone know if OBDEleven will ever do the translations from German?
> I spent a good 2 hours yesterday trudging through adaptations (in Central Electronics) looking for a Sunroof adaptation that didn't exist.
> 
> Bob.


Bob you have to remember that what OBD11 / VCDS / VCP and many others are showing you are the name of the adaptations as defined by the VAG Group, some of these are German, some english and some just cryptic codes.
The coding you will find on most sites will quote the German / English/ Cryptic codes that way we can share cross product the codes we find.

There are a number of sites that will show you a description of the cryptic codes and using google translate will help you learn the german values.

Secondly you must remember not all cars are the same, different country's, build months/years, different equipment (both in terms of the actual hardware and the options on your car) will mean that you cant assume that what others have is not the same as yours.

Just check out https://forums.ross-tech.com/index.php?forums/45/ for your car and you will see lots of different setups.

The only exception to this is the Long Coding descriptions which are stored in multiple languages on OBD11 but are user maintained so can be wrong.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm not complaining Ron, just wondering why OBDEleven hasn't offered "language" options for the whole package.
Part of my work as a Software Engineer was doing just that (a lot of work, but the customers were very appreciative).

Bob.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Did not think you were moaning just sharing info I have on this product.

OBD11 do have a project to help with different languages https://translate.obdeleven.com/ and you will notice in your settings you have Application Language and Database Language so you can change many things but from Memory the actual adaptations values (eg the values you change) are all held in the system (eg car system) language which is a mix of lots of different things as mentioned above.

I spend a lot of time on Spanish forums for my car and whilst some of the values these guys have are in Spanish (for example they describe control unit as unidad de control. but the base level information is the same as in on my english version. That way I am very easily able to read the coding bits for my car.

Happy to be proved wrong but certainly from my experience a) you learn VAG Language very quickly and b) having all the values in different language would slow down the sharing of coding.

One other thing I will point out is that the IOS Version of the software only supports one Language which I personally think is wrong but it does mean you cant have the application in one language and underlying data in a different one.


----------



## Kiwikid1 (Dec 18, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I'm not complaining Ron, just wondering why OBDEleven hasn't offered "language" options for the whole package.
> Part of my work as a Software Engineer was doing just that (a lot of work, but the customers were very appreciative).
> 
> Bob.


Perhaps then you could provide some interpretations as I think we get quite a powerful tool for the money and as all the VW codings are in German its not hard to follow. 
They do have language options but cant change what VW have in the information in each module.If you go to settings there is about 30 languages there, but wont alter the info in the modules.
I have recently had a car set back to factory because of a BCM fault and it cost me $500 AU for the job. All codings for every car are retained at the factory and are available for a cost.

Another thing that some complain about is that some codings "dont work". This can be caused ,usually by operator error by not entering security codes before starting alterations, not releasing the bonnet catch before plugging device in (2020 onwards) and not being very careful about altering the correct thing to code as some are very similar.

One might say it isnt the tool but the tool using it LOL


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It may also come down to how readily available translation programs are out there. I did a lot of copying and pasting into either Google, Microsoft or other reputable translation apps from admaps when I used VCDS. More than one is good to see if there is a consistency. Now with OBD11 on my iPad and iPhone sometimes I’ll use the camera app on the iPhone to translate on the iPad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwikid1 (Dec 18, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> It may also come down to how readily available translation programs are out there. I did a lot of copying and pasting into either Google, Microsoft or other reputable translation apps from admaps when I used VCDS. More than one is good to see if there is a consistency. Now with OBD11 on my iPad and iPhone sometimes I’ll use the camera app on the iPhone to translate on the iPad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why not buy a cheap old Android phone and get the benefit of all what OBDEleven offers as the fruity side of things is not as good as the Android side of it. I eat Apples and use real computers


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Kiwikid1 said:


> Why not buy a cheap old Android phone and get the benefit of all what OBDEleven offers as the fruity side of things is not as good as the Android side of it. I eat Apples and use real computers


Aww how cute











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Personally i use Deepl https://www.deepl.com/translator as this was what the guys on the german forums told me they use for translating into english.

Common Acronyms - Ross-Tech Wiki is a good place for common VW Acronyms

last point according to obd11 they are working on merging android into ios so that both tools are the same (looks and functions).


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

theoldboy said:


> last point according to obd11 they are working on merging android into ios so that both tools are the same (looks and functions).


Yea, that’s been claimed for a long time now, as well as their claim to get BMW compatibility ability as well.

Don’t get me wrong, I’m sure it’s significant effort to get those claims completed and I don’t want to minimize that, however by the time they do get them delivered it may be after I’m onto my next vehicle.

I do appreciate insight into their vision and roadmaps, however depending or waiting on those intentions to deliver is just going to lead to frustration and disappointment.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Indeed they have a history of telling us about stuff well before it arrives (Next Gen being the prime example).

Based on the fact that so little is actually being rolled out (as in new features) I am guessing that SFD is taking up a lot of effort and then the big question is are they actually doing anything with BMW, They certainly have a License and if they want a big influx of new customers they need to expand out of VAG.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Ron, can you please tell them that you are having the same problem with FULL BACKUP as I am?
They keep emailing me wanting me to send them of video of it.
If it didn't take 20 minutes to get to what they want to see, I would happily do it (that and the fact that I don't want to waste gas or electricity).
What is a video going to show that I'm not already telling them.
The backup seems finished and good.
It says 98% forever if I don't say OK.

Bob.

EDIT: Based on what you told me about yours showing 96% (which is very close to 19/20) and mine is showing 98% (which is very close to 30/31) I would venture to say they are not adding in the last module in their count before they do the percentage calculation.....and then rounding up?


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

If you check the OBD11 Forum you will see I have raised a number of issue today around the backup process.

My backup gets all the Control Units, some like 09 go to 101% the last one (20 of 20) completes and looks good but the count shows 96% they are obviously having an issue with percentages 

I have no special contacts with these guys just use EMAIL [email protected], the main obd11 web site and the forum.

Ask them to give you a bug report feature on your account they can then see everthing that was going on whilst you were doing the backup from an underlying application basis rather than a stupid video that tells them nothing.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm sorry, with your "handle" over there I ASSumed that you were kinda working for/with them. My bad.
I have not visited that forum today, but I will do so now. 
If there is anything I can add to your findings I will post up there.

Thanks,

Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I wonder if it's getting hung up on the missing BB/BC modules that the gateway has enabled.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

It gets through modules D6 and D7.
Are they not sequential?

(I am new to all of this....sorry if my responses are of little to no use)....

Bob.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

To be clear when you look at the control unit its number (when you are attached to the car) is color coded.

Each control unit has  a status indicator at top right corner, the indicator can be GREEN, RED, YELLOW, BLACK *(The number in the indicator is showing the corresponding control unit number)*:

**GREEN *  - Control unit is in working condition and without any trouble codes.

**RED *  - Control unit is in working condition but it has some trouble codes.

**YELLOW *  - Control unit is in working condition but it is not installed in Gateway installation list. Use the Gateway list coding function to add this control unit to the Gateway installation list.

**BLACK *  - Control unit is installed into Gateway but it is not reachable. If you have uninstalled this control unit you will need to remove it from Gateway installation list, in another way you will need to check the functionality of control unit.
*WHITE  - Control unit is currently offline.

do you have any in Black or Yellow


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Well, I just pulled up my control units (offline), and I see that 01, 17 and A5 are RED.
What does that mean?
Should I run a full scan (never have)?

Thanks, 

Bob.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

**RED *  - Control unit is in working condition but it has some trouble codes.

when you go to control unit select faults and it will show you errors you have


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Just did some research and apparently some of the faults may have been caused by the dealer, unplugging cable while in for service.
Recommendation is to clear them (how?) and then re-scan?

Bob.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

you can delete them one by one have a read of this to explain how to view and delete using IOS Phone FAULTS — OBDeleven iOS Help Center or android phone FAULTS — OBDeleven Android Help Center

this article explains how to scan using IOS phone SCANNING VEHICLE CONTROL UNITS — OBDeleven iOS Help Center or Android SCANNING VEHICLE CONTROL UNITS — OBDeleven Android Help Center


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

As always, Thanks Ron !

New question (and a possible problem)...is there any way to get the vehicle to display battery voltage (not the app, but the car)?
The reason I'm asking, almost every time I use the OBD tool, it shows my battery voltage around 11.4 ish range (low). I measured the battery to be at 12.2 ish. I tried to calibrate the OBD tool, but it still reads the same 11.4 ish.

It would be nice if I could see "inside the cockpit" what the car thought the battery voltage was.

I've seen those things you can plug into the 12V outlet, and that may be an option if there is no other way.

Thanks in advance for any info provided...

Bob.

EDIT: Also, can anyone tell me if this is a suitable charger to use while working with the OBDEleven device?









Amazon.com: Schumacher SP1297 Fully Automatic Battery Charger, Maintainer, and Auto Desulfator - 3 Amp, 12V - For Cars, Motorcycles, Lawn Tractors, Power Sports, Marine Batteries : Automotive


Buy Schumacher SP1297 Fully Automatic Battery Charger, Maintainer, and Auto Desulfator - 3 Amp, 12V - For Cars, Motorcycles, Lawn Tractors, Power Sports, Marine Batteries: Battery Chargers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





I've read the car would like to see a constant charge voltage, and I'm not 100% sure if this one is capable of that....


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

The newer digital dash SOC (State of Charge) coding mod doesn’t seem to work. 

You should be fine if the battery icon is yellow for short coding sessions. Only time I had an issue with the car notifying me the voltage was low was when I spent probably an hour figuring out the proper changes for the Joker tail mod for the Tiguan. 

Not familiar with that brand, but if you’re looking to maintain various battery types and well known brand, I’d recommend CTEK. I purchased the one below since it can charge Wet, AGM, and motorcycle batteries. I use it on the Atlas and the wife’s Q5 especially since we didn’t drive as much due to the Rona. 

CTEK - 40-206 MXS 5.0 Fully Automatic 4.3 amp Battery Charger and Maintainer 12V https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CD44RQ...abc_5CJ7SEYAN01YB8BDAS5R?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

If you’re driving daily, the car will be fine and no real need though. Got this because my wife’s car during winter wasn’t driven for weeks at a time. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Thanks for the info Chris (and where can I find the coding for the Joker Tails?  ) Also where can I find the coding for the State of Charge? (just to take a peek at it)

I really don't want to spend $90 on another charger as the main selling points of the Schumacher one I bought are:

RELIABLE POWER: Delivers 3 Amps to charge and maintain your car, boat, or power sport batteries; compatible with standard, AGM, deep-cycle batteries and Lithium ion (LiFePO4)
SMART CHARGING: Microprocessor-controlled automatic amperage rate adjustment and multi-stage charging for added precision, safety, and battery life
FLOAT MODE: Float-mode monitoring automatically maintains optimum battery charge
For the past 20+ yrs I had a "winter vehicle" and I've used Schumacher maintainers (just got this newest model a couple years ago) with great success (on the summer garage queens).

I appreciate your info, as you seem to be one less than a handful of "gurus" when it comes to coding on these vehicles. I am certainly a NOOB, but I did retire a few years ago from Software Engineering, so I know a good bit about coding....

Bob.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Yes they (VAG) turned off SOC on the golf because it caused to much feedback. The battery never showed 💯 as it has to leave space for charging whilst car is being used.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]OhioSpyderman [/mention] here’s my mod doc for my former 2019 Tiguan SEL-P R Line. Majority of coding done with VCDS and later some with OBD11. 









VCDS Mods 04092020.docx







tinyurl.com





Hope that helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I have a question about interior ambient lighting.
First off, do the 2021 SEL P R Line models have the necessary hardware to support it and ambient light coloring?
Or are we stuck with just footwell and front door handles? (in WHITE only)
I guess while I'm at it, does it also have the hardware in place for sunroof lighting?

OR

What happens if I enable all that stuff and it's not there?

More dumb questions from a VW newbie....sorry.

Bob.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

White LED are only in the doors and footwells, but this will change the color on the digital dash and the MIB so they match. 



















Sample image and probably some form of pink/purple that my little girl wanted and 30 colors her and I picked together (also in my mod doc). 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

The other digital dash stuff (needle sweeps and different looking gauges) didn't work in my MIB3 equipped vehicle.
Does that mean this won't work either?

Bob.

So, none of the other lighting hardware (sunroof and other trim areas) is really NOT there?


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

You can buy from Ali Express door/glove box replacement pieces with the full color LED strips for about $170


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Care to share where or what to specifically look for?

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm assuming you mean this?









50.07US $ 20% OFF|Dashboard Ambient Light, Multi-color Ambient Light On The Front Passenger Dashboard, Multi-color Ambient Light For Vw Tiguan Mk2 - Interior Mouldings - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





It appears to only cover the passenger side and is over $300 for color.

If the module is there to control it, why not install it at the factory?

Seems like they could have taken the R-line series a bit further with features....

Bob.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

It's color name: White 3, can be lit with LED light source, but yes they make it hard to understand, but it's 171.xx plus shipping


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OhioSpyderman said:


> The other digital dash stuff (needle sweeps and different looking gauges) didn't work in my MIB3 equipped vehicle.
> Does that mean this won't work either?
> 
> Bob.
> ...


The new digital dash does not support needle sweep or other gauges from what others have reported. 

Sunroof ambient lights were removed in mid/late 2019 models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Wow, it seems that all the "fun" stuff I want to do was removed from my $45K vehicle. Nice.

From doing a bit of investigating, the "Joker" lights just change the sequencing? (inside to out?)
And, since I didn't want to watch 8 minutes of YuckTube commercials, I am guessing that they are the TURN signal lighting?

I'm sorry if I seem a bit underwhelmed, but when I bought the OBDEleven tool, I thought it would open all sorts of new channels.
The lack of hardware shrunk those channels....down to dribbles....

Bob.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here’s all the exterior mods I performed from my mod doc. Default the rear inners stay on, the outer tails at night on and then go bright when you use your turn signal. Joker tails the inner tails now go in opposite phase as turn signals. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Wolf (Sep 20, 2021)

inv4zn said:


> This thread is to be a dump of working OBDeleven codes for the MQB Tiguan.
> 
> Disclaimer: My knowledge of VAG systems is very limited. The list/changes below were all aggregated from various websites/sources, and were only organized by myself. I can't provide technical help, nor can I be held responsible if you mess up your car. Basic knowledge of OBDeleven use is inferred, and it's really not that hard. I did all of these within 3 days of ever using one.
> 
> ...


Greetings, 
What tool (device) would you recommend for someone that never used an OBD11. I assume a coding one not just diagnostic (or is it the same?)

Please advise. 
Thanks


----------



## OBDeleven (Jul 30, 2014)

Jack Wolf said:


> Greetings,
> What tool (device) would you recommend for someone that never used an OBD11. I assume a coding one not just diagnostic (or is it the same?)
> 
> Please advise.
> Thanks


Hello, 

It depends what do you want. If you want to do only diagnostic we recommend to purchase 1 GEN device. If you want to do codding and use One Click Apps and diagnostic you should buy Next Gen Pro pack.

If you have any more questions let us know.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Just to add the first gen device will do coding, one click apps as well as supporting a Pro /Ultimate License.

What it does not do is work with IOS or in future years BMW.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I believe it might not read all parts of a controller on newer models, if memory serves me right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OBDeleven (Jul 30, 2014)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I believe it might not read all parts of a controller on newer models, if memory serves me right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, we are working on newest models. It will be possible to read all parts of the newest models real soon. Can't say when.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I believe it might not read all parts of a controller on newer models, if memory serves me right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes seen some items are missing but in terms of which dongle they both see the same I thought.

It is also worth pointing out that if you have an iOS Phone there are a number of features that IOS Still dont have but Android does, hopefully they too will be sorted.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Correct but if you’re just doing scans, clearing of faults, OCA, and coding changes iOS works just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

It appears that they have added a few more apps for 2021 Tiguans. Unless I miscounted there are now 21.
State of Charge is one of them, but it talks about a pressing and holding a button at the bottom of the dash (which I do not have).
They list traffic sign recognition but I wonder if it is still set up for European style signage?
Refueling level as one of the views? (will it be in Liters)?

Again, mine being a version 2 dash, I'm hesitant to try most of these....

Bob.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OhioSpyderman said:


> It appears that they have added a few more apps for 2021 Tiguans. Unless I miscounted there are now 21.
> State of Charge is one of them, but it talks about a pressing and holding a button at the bottom of the dash (which I do not have).
> They list traffic sign recognition but I wonder if it is still set up for European style signage?
> Refueling level as one of the views? (will it be in Liters)?
> ...


I believe state of charge only works on the Analog models since it has the button on the dash. 
I thought the 2021 North American Region (NAR) had traffic sign recognition but you have to enable it and it’s not clear so the manual might help enabling (if equipped depending on trim?). If equipped it will now show North American style signage. 

Refueling level is based on the metric used already. 

Best thing to do, if fearful of One Click Apps (refueling app is harmless), do the coding. Be aware refueling is usually off around a gallon or so, plus it won’t register a value on the dash until you’ve used ~5 gallons if I recall correctly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I believe state of charge only works on the Analog models since it has the button on the dash.
> I thought the 2021 North American Region (NAR) had traffic sign recognition but you have to enable it and it’s not clear so the manual might help enabling (if equipped depending on trim?). If equipped it will now show North American style signage.
> 
> Refueling level is based on the metric used already.
> ...


For what it’s worth, the refuelling amount isn’t “off” per se. What it does is increment in 5L increments. That’s why it shows “- - “ right after fuelling up, you need to consume 5L before it registers. Then will increment by 5L as you consume it. That’s probably because it’s a calculated value, not a direct measurement from the fuel level sensor in the tank.

I’m in Canada so use litres as the unit of measure. In gallons, it’s probably in 1 gal increments, but it’s the same principle. Since it’s a calculated value, you need to show consumption for the calculation to work.


[mention]OhioSpyderman [/mention] I thought you had purchased a pro account? If so, ignore the OCAs as you can find the manual coding for pretty much all of them between rein’s documents and the one I sent you. Manual coding is really the only way to be sure of what a change is, and be sure you completely reverse it if you need to. Also, if you paid for the pro account, why pay again (via credits) for the OCAs? …just my opinion.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea it’s a calculation and not from a sensor because at fill up it’s been as low as within 1.2 gallons as high as 1.9. 

I agree if you have Pro, code away. The only OCA I’ve used was Auto Lock on the Tiguan when the family is out of town. 10 points is quick and easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Don't get me wrong IOS App is fine but it is missing some good stuff that Android has.

Some examples that I get very fed up with.


1: Charts does not exist in IOS only Android - I am aware they are looking at this but as of now its not in production2: IOS Only supports one language but Android allows you to use one language for App and a different one for database which is very usefull when searching for Long Coding descriptions3: Long Coding screens are horrible, Please revert to the Android version as this is much more user friendly and does not confuse users with no relationship between description and actual Bit/Byte
Further in Android you are able to change the Description to different languages within Long coding, In IOS You have to change the app language and then go back and look again4: Backup files are showing different output to android files (run at the same time on same car) both real data and label names missing underscores that are on Android but not IOS
IOS does not show sub system information in the Backup files
Small point but related to Backup, Extract File names are different between IOS and Android, Format of File is different between the two.5: AutoCode gateway list - This is a very helpful function but its only on Android.6: Users are not able to create descriptions of Long Coding Bits which you can do in Android.7: Android allows you to change the Workshop number (this is the dealer number stored against any changes) but this is not supported by IOS (you have to manage the code in Android)8: Data sharing email address when updated in Android it is not saved across to IOS9: Android has the ability to Archive specific items from the History view (this does not delete the information but just removes it from default view but can be included or added back in later) however this facility is not available to be used in IOS however the impact of archive works in IOS but you can't re instate or show in IOS.10: Single backup done under Android when you email it via Android and IOS you will get different format and data differences (values on one not the other)


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

And one other thing that I have found is

13: Faults in History Table:
Currently IOS and ANDROID Display faults with the same totals but different breakdown between Active and Inactive (android) or Active and Passive (ios)

There are lots of others and I will update my table of differences next week but there is still a lot to do on IOS application in my opinion (and I do use both of them)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Coming from VCDS it’s definitely missing features, but for the quick coder or someone who’s hesitant to make changes with a tool like VCDS, OBD11 fits a nice niche. OBD11 does claim they are continuing to develop the capabilities on the iOS side. It may take more time due to trying to work out SFD protection. It’s also decent for those that understand how to code coming from VCDS and extensive experience coding to not be afraid to get in and make changes. I agree it would be nice to have bit descriptions but if the Bytes/Bits are properly documented and tested by others is the lack of description that much of a set back? I don’t believe so, it would just be nice to have for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

for me obd11 is the best i use it a lot

As a obd11 fan who never used vcds i personally found the multi language descriptions allowed me to find many new features that i would not have seen on ios on the mk7 golf range of motors. Just to add i have created 500 description and i can see from others coding they are used.

For those who worry about workshop codes well you cant in ios

AutoCode gateway list has helped many a android user solve issues

I stress i think this is a great tool and further i have used the ultimate package to build my own apps (not worth the cost but very cool tool) and would always recommend it.
But IOS is not the full package and apart from testing i very rarely use OCA as they have a poor reputation on the obd11 forum

but that is just my view


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

@theoldboy I appreciate your "testing" and opinions on improvements.

We need more OBDEleven users like you....

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Has anyone with a 21 or 22 found a way to do the "rain sensing" closure of the window and or sunroof?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.....

Bob.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Doesn’t work, the RHLS module doesn’t allow for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Has anyone with a 21 or 22 found a way to do the "rain sensing" closure of the window and or sunroof?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.....
> 
> Bob.


I don’t think it can be done past 2019-ish vehicles when VW switched to the newer RLHS sensor. I’ve tried everything I’ve found in the forums etc… no dice. Something with the newer RLHS sensor seems to prevent that feature from working. Apparently that feature only works if you have the older RLS sensor in your vehicle (before 2019 model year).

I’m happy to be proven wrong if someone else can get it to work with the RLHS, but so far nobody has claimed to be able to yet.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I wanna say I read somewhere that in a standby state the anti-pinch function isn’t activated, which is a safety issue and that’s why it’s no longer available on the RHLS controller. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

My controller is labeled as an "RHLSS" unit. Does that there have been 3 iterations of that unit?
RLS, RHLS and RHLSS?

Just curious...

Bob.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

There have been more than 3 actually, there was one with the letter F before the models that began with R came out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey fellas, just got a ‘21 SEL P Rline coming out of an ‘18. On the 2018 I as able to code the fog lights to come on whenever the low beams come on and stay on when the high beams are activated. Unfortunately, I can’t find the thread or coding where I was able to accomplish that, any insight?

Also, on the dash/speedo display, it seems to default to the map in the center, I’d rather have the CarPlay auto populate that area. I’ve looked in the dashboard module, but didn’t see anything that stood out for me to change. Any help there?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Page 5, Digital Cockpit









Know Your VW







knowyourvw.com





or






VW Digital Owners Manual







api.ownersmanualvw.com





Bob.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Page 5, Digital Cockpit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Maybe I need to rephrase my question.

This is what I get when I start the car. Map in the center. Would like for that to auto populate car play. Your top link with pg5 takes me to videos on how to connect devices, etc. I’m good there.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm guessing the car had a few miles on it when you got it?
My guess is whoever drove it last left it with the current config.
Use the second link (owners manual, you'll need your VIN) and lookup DRIVER INFOMATION, and read how to change what's in the display.
I could try to tell you, but I'd probably get it wrong or leave something out.
Basically I use the VIEW button on the steering wheel to change stuff in the dash.
Not hard, you just have to mess with it.

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

You can also change what's inside the two gauges, but I'm pretty sure the only way to do that is through the CAR settings in the infotainment system.
Again, easy, just need to play with it a bit...

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Oh, and I went ahead and went to page 5 of that Know your VW link.
There is one "video" about the Digital Cockpit there.
I think you were looking at stuff on page 1????

Bob.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Oh, and I went ahead and went to page 5 of that Know your VW link.
> There is one "video" about the Digital Cockpit there.
> I think you were looking at stuff on page 1????
> 
> Bob.



Thank you. Looks like that’s one setting that can’t be changed with the buttons. Oh well.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Also, I found this coding saved in my PMs over at Obdeleven forums. This is if you want your fogs to come on when the dial is in Auto. The fogs will come on when low beams come on also stay on when high beams come on. This coding was sent to me courtesy of DV52 and works great.


Assuming that your car is factory-set to operate front fogs as cornering lights - do as below. If your fogs are NOT cornering lights- leave Lichtfunktion B = not active in both Leuchte-sets below.

Leuchte12NL LB45 (Left-side front fog light) 
Lichtfunktion A 12 > Nebellicht links 
Lichtfunktion B 12 > Abbiegelicht links 
Dimmwert AB 12 > 127
Lichtansteuerung HD AB 12 > Always 
Lichtfunktion C 12 > Abblendlicht links 
Lichtfunktion D 12 > not active 
Dimmwert CD 12 > 100
Dimming Direction CD 12 > maximize 
Lichtfunktion E 12 > Fernlicht linkes
Lichtfunktion F 12 > Lichthupe generell
Dimmwert EF 12 > 100
Dimming Direction EF 12 > maximize 
Lichtfunktion G 12 > not active 
Lichtfunktion H 12 > not active 
Dimmwert GH 12 > 0
Dimming Direction GH 12 > maximize 

Leuchte13NL RB5 (Right-side front fog light)
Lichtfunktion A 13 > Nebellicht rechts 
Lichtfunktion B 13 > Abbiegelicht rechts 
Dimmwert AB 13 > 127
Lichtansteuerung HD AB 13 > Always 
Lichtfunktion C 13 > Abblendlicht rechts
Lichtfunktion D 13 > not active 
Dimmwert CD 13 > 100
Dimming Direction CD 13 > maximize 
Lichtfunktion E 13 > Fernlicht rechtes 
Lichtfunktion F 13 > Lichthupe generell
Dimmwert EF 13 > 100
Dimming Direction EF 13 > maximize 
Lichtfunktion G 13 > not active 
Lichtfunktion H 13 > not active 
Dimmwert GH 13 > 0
Dimming Direction GH 13 > maximize 

I've set the Dimmwert = 100 - try this first. After you get the fogs working correctly, try increasing to 127 (some LED lamps don't like the higher setting)

Don


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm sorry, but I'm new to VW's and OBDEleven (although I have one).
How do I know what my fogs are set to? I haven't changed anything about them with the OBDEleven so far.....
What are they normally supposed to do?
What does "cornering fogs" mean?

Sorry for the newbie questions....

Bob.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Fogs are usually set to off, unless you pull the knob out. I like them on anyti my headlights are in for a bit more visibility. The cornering lights come on whenever you turn left or right and then fade out, pretty helpful, especially if you have tint in the windows.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Hrmm.
I knew about pulling out the knob for fogs. 
If I have my lights set for auto and the knob is out, are the fogs on all the time and the headlights only come on when it dark enough? (I had it this way but never looked, lol).
ATM, I have the button in and the knob on auto. I'm assuming the fogs NEVER come on in this mode?

So, if I understand you, you don't have the knob pulled out, but your fogs are on all the time?
And the way you have them set up, they "blink" with the turn signals?
If that is correct, how do they fade out?

Again, sorry, all this new stuff is just that, NEW. My previous car was a 1995 Mitsubishi 3000GT Spyder VR4, which was way ahead of its time, but no where near where technology in cars is now....

Bob.


----------



## tmolos (Oct 19, 2021)

Hello to everyone. I'm new to the forum. I own a 2020 model make-up Tiguan r-line.
My vehicle has features such as windshield camera, acc, surround view camera, front assist, digital display, discovery plus media equipment, map and navigation system.
However, the lane tracking system is not active. Although all the hardware.
How can I open it with Obdeleven.

Thanks in advance for the information.


----------



## Jack Wolf (Sep 20, 2021)

Bawlti said:


> I have a base S model (Trendline here in Canada) and I can attest that these work:
> 
> Direct Throttle Response: I will drive the car tomorrow and see if I feel a difference. I've been driving this car for a year old, I'm pretty sure I will feel the difference if there is any.


Hi,

I have also an S trim (2021) but i cannot find the Direct Throttle Response.

What tool did you use? I bought an OBDELEVEN PRO PACK but cannot find the option.

Bought OBD just for that reason

PLEASE HELP


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Official OBDeleven Coding Thread


Awesome! I'd found and enabled most all of those settings except for the completely non-obvious vza bit. These settings do enable real-world reading of signs but there's one big caveat emptor: For me it is interpreting the US speed limit signs as UK/Euro signs in KPH and shows them in the dash...




www.vwvortex.com





Post #80

Bob.


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

Jack Wolf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have also an S trim (2021) but i cannot find the Direct Throttle Response.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue. I bought an OBDeleven Pro and found out afterwards we (2020+ Tiguans) are VERY limited with what can be done with them....at least for now. I have read recently OBDeleven is working w/ VW to allow us access via their fob to a lot of what we are currently locked out of. First on my list is Auto Start/Stop deactivation. Then the Direct Throttle response and then the air conditioner.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

DrewTiguan77 said:


> I have the same issue. I bought an OBDeleven Pro and found out afterwards we (2020+ Tiguans) are VERY limited with what can be done with them....at least for now. I have read recently OBDeleven is working w/ VW to allow us access via their fob to a lot of what we are currently locked out of. First on my list is Auto Start/Stop deactivation. Then the Direct Throttle response and then the air conditioner.


Not sure I can agree with you in that. I have a 2020 and there’s lots that can be done. The only OCAs that don’t work are the start/stop and the needle sweep. Most, if not all others all work as long as the hardware is actually installed in the vehicle. At least 30 of them I’ve tried with perfect success.

I know a couple others here with 2021MY who also have seen good results. I think the hood needs to be open on those though.

Admittedly I have not tried the throttle response one though, but from what I’ve read that hasn’t done anything noticeable on MQB since VW updated the engine and transmission software as part of the 24GB recall last summer.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DoC0427 said:


> Not sure I can agree with you in that. I have a 2020 and there’s lots that can be done. The only OCAs that don’t work are the start/stop and the needle sweep. Most, if not all others all work as long as the hardware is actually installed in the vehicle. At least 30 of them I’ve tried with perfect success.
> 
> I know a couple others here with 2021MY who also have seen good results. I think the hood needs to be open on those though.
> 
> ...


Correct and throttle response has been pretty much debunked anyways. More placebo effect. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

DrewTiguan77 said:


> I have read recently OBDeleven is working w/ VW to allow us access via their fob to a lot of what we are currently locked out of.


Obdeleven have been working with VW on building a means so that cars protected with SFD Security (*MQB Evo *and *MEB *platform) can be coded going forward. They have just released a Beta Version of that software so hopefully by next year SFD will no longer be an issue.
However I do not think North American cars currently have SFD but by the time the GOLF 8 is on sale it should be sorted.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

The Golf 8 has SFD, other VWs have what Audi has for awhile where you need to open your hood to put the vehicle into service mode for coding changes to be accepted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

SFD Will also impact the Audi A3, VW Caddy (Not sure if North America gets that) and all the MEB platform (ID3, 4 Etc).

I think all new VAG Motors now need the Bonnet open (including the cars with SFD)


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Ron, what happened over at the OBDEleven site?
Deleted member?

Bob.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Moved on from that site as I think the dev team have to much on so all the bugs that are out there wont get fixed any time soon in my opinion thus happy to help users on other sites I am on but not interested in supported the OBD11 Team until I start to see some decent turnaround of issues.


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

Got the taillight mod, engine start pulse, windows up/down with fob, traction mod, seat belt and enable type on CarPlay when moving all to work. 

Door chime when running is obnoxious but didn’t work when I turned it off. 
Audi engine mod didn’t work. 


Anything else cool we can do with these?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Windows with keyfob, did it work for going up?
I ask because going down worked for my 2021 without any coding, and going up worked by holding the door sensor.

Bob.

I believe these came from page 1 of this thread from @DoC0427 :

- Easy Entry (seat moves back to furthest position when opening door)
1. Control Unit 36 (Seat Adjustment Driver Side)
2. Long Coding
3. Easy_Entry_Front: Not Active -> Active

- Puddle lights stay on when mirror is folding
1. Control Unit 42
2. Long Coding
3. Byte 01
4. Bit 5 -> Deactivated
5. Repeat above for Control Unit 52

- Air Recirculation Memory
1. Control Unit 08
2. Long Coding
3. Store Recirculation Air Setting for Terminal 15 Off: Service-life dependent store -> Save


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Windows with keyfob, did it work for going up?
> I ask because going down worked for my 2021 without any coding, and going up worked by holding the door sensor.
> 
> Bob.
> ...


I don’t think mine has puddle lights. SE R-Line. I know they don’t fold. 

Seats don’t have a memory profile so idk if they’ll move but worth looking into. 

Thanks


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

You're probably right, sorry.
Your car is SOOO nice, I thought it was the top of the line...

Bob.


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

OhioSpyderman said:


> You're probably right, sorry.
> Your car is SOOO nice, I thought it was the top of the line...
> 
> Bob.


The SEL didn’t have a sunroof and I wanted the sunroof more than I wanted the 20” wheels lol


----------



## kanguru (Aug 7, 2020)

Having issues with 2020 Tiguan SE R Line USA with comfort windows open with keyfob.

Anyone else not getting this to work?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

With my 2021 all I have to do is press and hold the open door button and the front and passengers windows open...
To close them, Fob =NO, you have to press and hold the sensor in the door handle.
Does that not work with 2020 vehicles?


----------



## kanguru (Aug 7, 2020)

OhioSpyderman said:


> With my 2021 all I have to do is press and hold the open door button and the front and passengers windows open...
> To close them, Fob =NO, you have to press and hold the sensor in the door handle.
> Does that not work with 2020 vehicles?


I was able to get the driver side to work via ODBEleven coding, but the other windows dont open. Sunroof option does not work either.

Anyone able to get a 2020 se r line tiguan to have all windows open? settings menu in display panel has been set to all windows.


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

So I know ODBeleven just released the update allowing for coding on 2020+ VW's. I have the Pro version but cannot seem to get the software to update. Any help in doing so would be appreciated.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

if you are using android try this http://redirect.viglink.com/?key=71...tps://obdeleven.com/application/OBDeleven.apk


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

DrewTiguan77 said:


> So I know ODBeleven just released the update allowing for coding on 2020+ VW's. I have the Pro version but cannot seem to get the software to update. Any help in doing so would be appreciated.


Hi, i have the same question, i got the email from them that now is Special offer to unlock SFD for free, can`t figure out how to do that  I have a new version of OBDeleven PRO and a yearly subscription, do i have to do something special to unlock the new features?


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Sorry I thought you were having trouble just installing the app.

OBD11 Helpfiles for SFD can be found here https://support.obdeleven.com/en/collections/3195142-sfd

You need to share your personal information and set up two stage authentication then you are good to go but coding only works if you have the bonnet open.

If you car does not have SFD you dont need to do anything

Hope that helps


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

Thank you Theoldboy! very good material, also on your recent topic of OBDeleven fault tracing and howtos, read it trough!

Yes i have SFD protection, i just purchased 2022 Tig, want to do some small changes etc..


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

woozylv said:


> Thank you Theoldboy! very good material, also on your recent topic of OBDeleven fault tracing and howtos, read it trough!
> 
> Yes i have SFD protection, i just purchased 2022 Tig, want to do some small changes etc..


Do you have a North American model? I’d be curious to know if it truly does have SFD or just needs the hood open like the 2020/2021 models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

OBDEleven claims it's the first to have a real SFD solution.
I would hope they are not lying..lol...






Real-time SFD unlocking is now available! | OBDeleven


We are excited to announce the PUBLIC RELEASE of our newest long-awaited feature: SFD PROTECTION UNLOCK OBDeleven is the FIRST Thir




forum.obdeleven.com





Bob.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I believe they are correct since I haven’t seen any word about VCDS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

For your information there are other tools that have been doing coding on SFD But they have been using illegal back door methods using a profetional Geko account to get the Unlock code and then sharing it in an app. Further they did not offer full coding only pre made apps.

VCDS and VCP both support SFD BUT only if you are a pro with a GEKO account otherwise no you cant code.

And just to be clear you cant just go buy a GEKO account its an expensive and long process.

OBD11 Are correct in that they are the first authorized application to do end to end for retail customers and small garages.

I just noticed that the helpfiles have been updated and under the restrictions the following comment To access SFD restricted control units you may have to wait about an hour. 

which I can only presume to be the fact if there are lots of people calling the SFD Servers at the same time it can be slow, not sure if we get a warning but will ask the question.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Correct, I meant on a general consumer/small shop level. I hadn’t looked at VCDS for a bit and last I saw was they were working on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Do you have a North American model? I’d be curious to know if it truly does have SFD or just needs the hood open like the 2020/2021 models.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have Europe model, just got it last week, it looks like you are right, I can do coding and adaptions with opened hood, thought all new VW comes with SFD from 2021


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

No only MQB Evo and MEB Platform cars. Your motor is *MQB A2 *platform so currently does not have SFD.

However it will be rolled out across the range in time.


----------



## Pezza (Nov 13, 2021)

Hey guys, trying to set up traffic sign assist activation but can't find lines 5 and 6. Even when I found line 4 it was under a different title but recognisable from the BAP in it. 

*- Traffic Sign Recognition*
1. Control Module 5F
2. Security Access – Access Code 20103
3. Adaptations
4. Car_Functions_List_BAP_Gen2: traffic_sign_recognition_0x21 not activated -> activated
5. Car_Function_Adaptations_Gen2: menu_display_road_sign_identification not activated -> activated
6. Select menu_display_road_sign_identification (OR menu_display_traffic_sign_recognition), set to Enabled 

I've got a 2020 R line any ideas where to look. I have the camera out front also.

Thank you


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Correct, I meant on a general consumer/small shop level. I hadn’t looked at VCDS for a bit and last I saw was they were working on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saw this today https://vctool.app/sfd/ it appears that others will also be offering SFD unlocking as well.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice! Good to see VW appears to be working with the community to provide access. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

theoldboy said:


> Sorry I thought you were having trouble just installing the app.
> 
> OBD11 Helpfiles for SFD can be found here https://support.obdeleven.com/en/collections/3195142-sfd
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. I still cannot get this thing to work. I clicked your link and it was helpful, but once I get to step 4 is where things don't add up. I see nowhere for me to access SFD. I see "security access", but no SFD. 2020 Tiguan, hood open, still says Start/Stop Deactivation app is "Not Supported". Any further advice?


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

DrewTiguan77 said:


> Thanks for the help. I still cannot get this thing to work. I clicked your link and it was helpful, but once I get to step 3 is where things don't add up. I see nowhere for me to access SFD. I see "security access", but no SFD. 2020 Tiguan, hood open, still says Start/Stop Deactivation app is "Not Supported". Any further advice?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

@DrewTiguan77 you can not do Start/Stop deactivation on newer Tiguan's with the OBDEleven (or other devices).
If you desire some means of "beating" the SS you need to consider a hardware fix, such as this....









14.29US $ 40% OFF|Automatic Start Stop Closer Wire Close Auto Off Plug And Play Cable For Vw New Tiguan Auto Stop Start Engine System Eliminator - Cables, Adapters & Sockets - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Domestic versions are available, but at twice (or more) the cost...

Bob.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Drew, Security Access is the 5 digit code in order to access the module. That has no relation to SFD. The 2020 Tiguan and even the 2022 Tiguan do not have SFD protection. Most are pre populated and needed before changes can be made. As mentioned so far you’ll need a hardware defeat such as the one from B2Bfab. 

Current modules have access codes that are hardcoded in the modules and with the right 5 digit code you can get into modules for coding purposes. SFD is more like public key/private key. OBD11 can now properly handshake with VW in order to retrieve the unlock code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Just to add here is a great place to find security access codes for the MQB platform https://forums.ross-tech.com/index.php?threads/19270/


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

OhioSpyderman said:


> @DrewTiguan77 you can not do Start/Stop deactivation on newer Tiguan's with the OBDEleven (or other devices).
> If you desire some means of "beating" the SS you need to consider a hardware fix, such as this....
> 
> 
> ...


This is crazy. First, thanks for the comments/advice everyone. Second, I accessed the Start/Stop deactivation through the adaptations and I thought I had finally accomplished deactivating this stupid "feature", but alas...it is still active, but not all the time. From the Adaptations menu I have 5 choices and I chose "Stop prohibition, no start request". That is the one I thought worked, but as I stated....only some of the time. The other 4 choices I have are "Mode Not Active", "Stop release", "Start request" and "System malfunction". Anyone have any knowledge or advice on which one would finally turn this thing off?


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

DrewTiguan77 said:


> This is crazy. First, thanks for the comments/advice everyone. Second, I accessed the Start/Stop deactivation through the adaptations and I thought I had finally accomplished deactivating this stupid "feature", but alas...it is still active, but not all the time. From the Adaptations menu I have 5 choices and I chose "Stop prohibition, no start request". That is the one I thought worked, but as I stated....only some of the time. The other 4 choices I have are "Mode Not Active", "Stop release", "Start request" and "System malfunction". Anyone have any knowledge or advice on which one would finally turn this thing off?


[mention]DrewTiguan77 [/mention] As it has been stated above and within many MANY other threads on this board… you simply cannot turn off the SS function using OBDeleven or VCDS or any other software tool on 2020 and newer models. You can change the options that you are seeing to whatever you want, and there will be no effect because the options are hard coded in the vehicle module and those settings are ignored.

The ONLY way to disable SS is with those hardware harnesses that have been suggested or to unplug the voltage sense wire from the battery (not recommended).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

DoC0427 said:


> [mention]DrewTiguan77 [/mention] As it has been stated above and within many MANY other threads on this board… you simply cannot turn off the SS function using OBDeleven or VCDS or any other software tool on 2020 and newer models. You can change the options that you are seeing to whatever you want, and there will be no effect because the options are hard coded in the vehicle module and those settings are ignored.
> 
> The ONLY way to disable SS is with those hardware harnesses that have been suggested or to unplug the voltage sense wire from the battery (not recommended).
> 
> ...


Ok. Sorry to beat a dead horse, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something before spending the money and taking apart the shifter boot area in my almost brand new car. B2BFAB will be ordered and installed ASAP then (yes, I know there are cheaper options). Thanks again for the help, patience and advice everyone.


----------



## Lukesgolfr (Nov 14, 2021)

Looking for some help please. I am trying to setup the pace lights (urban joke) on my golf r to only work with hazard lights on and not indicators. Really not a fan of changing the dynamic sweeping indicators as I really like them. All the automated apps I saw changed the indicators as well as the hazard lights.

Happy to do the long coding however I wouldn't know where to start!

UK Golf R 2018

This is what I would like the hazard lights to look like however with this coding it also changes indicators


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Lukesgolfr said:


> Looking for some help please. I am trying to setup the pace lights (urban joke) on my golf r to only work with hazard lights on and not indicators. Really not a fan of changing the dynamic sweeping indicators as I really like them. All the automated apps I saw changed the indicators as well as the hazard lights.
> 
> Happy to do the long coding however I wouldn't know where to start!
> 
> ...


Just in case you have not seen it Don (@DV52) answered your question here Trying to create pace car hazard lights | OBDeleven


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi Guys,

need some input in 4motion system. I own 2022 Tig 2.0 TSi, we have already lots of snow and i just love to play around with car sometimes in closed areas, parking lots etc... I can`t figure out how can i COMPLETELY switch off stability ESC and traction TCS system. I have a latest OBDeleven with PRO subscription, maybe someone can point me in a right direction on long coding and adaptions.

Best setting i have found is to put the car into offroad advanced mode, then i turn off ESC, infotainment system asks if i really want to turn it off completely, which i approve, i get 2 fault icons in dash Traction control and Electronic stability controll OFF, but when i start to slide the car i feel that it is still trying to bog down the engine and trying to stabilize it.

Also in this Offroad advanced mode i can`t throw car in Sport mode (gear shift pulling down to S mode) car feels slow and unresponsive. When i select Sport mode and trying to switch off ESC it allows only to switch to ESC sport which only partly turns off ESC not completely off.

Thank you for any input!
Cheers!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Enjoy Joker Tails! The one click app has finally been added. This coding works with the Single Side Parking Light (SSPL) one click app I submitted since it’s from my coding and I wanted to make sure both still functioned. This is specific to North American models since we don’t get the fancy ROW/Euro rear tails. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Is there any reason why this isn't added to the 2021 supported apps?

Bob.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I suspect it could work but I know it works on 2018/2019 models as I got the coding to work on my former 2019 and submitted the coding. The manual coding is in my mod doc. If you try and find it’s successful, I can ask them to add to newer models. 









VCDS Mods 04092020.docx







tinyurl.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajsilas (Oct 19, 2021)

nickn066 said:


> *Traffic Jam Assist*
> 
> If you live in the Southern California area, and have an SEL-P I can enable Traffic Jam Assist.
> 
> ...


Does this offer still stand? I'm dying to have lane assist work at lower speeds. In SoCal. Not sure how to DM but very interested!


----------



## Frizbe (Dec 6, 2005)

I tried searching so sorry if this was somewhere in here but I installed the BEC LED headlights in my wife's '21 SEL and even though their site says no coding is required after about 5 seconds of the high beams being on we get an error that the right high beam needs to be checked, it is working so I think it is an issue where the car is expecting x resistance from the bulb but only getting y resistance. I've looked through the menus but the lights espeically are a pain to distinguish from each other, is there an option to tell it the lights are LED or change the values it is expecting somewhere?


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

Frizbe said:


> I tried searching so sorry if this was somewhere in here but I installed the BEC LED headlights in my wife's '21 SEL and even though their site says no coding is required after about 5 seconds of the high beams being on we get an error that the right high beam needs to be checked, it is working so I think it is an issue where the car is expecting x resistance from the bulb but only getting y resistance. I've looked through the menus but the lights espeically are a pain to distinguish from each other, is there an option to tell it the lights are LED or change the values it is expecting somewhere?


*Leuchte Channels*


Leuchte 0 -> Left front turn signal​ 
Leuchte 1 -> Right front turn signal​ 
Leuchte 2 ->​ 
Leuchte 3 ->​ 
Leuchte 4 -> Left front DRL​ 
Leuchte 5 -> Right front DRL​ 
Leuchte 6 -> Left front lo beam​ 
Leuchte 7 -> Right front lo beam​ 
Leuchte 8 -> Left front hi beam​ 
Leuchte 9 -> Right front hi beam​ 
Leuchte 16 -> Left rear side light​ 
Leuchte 17 -> Right rear side light​ 
Leuchte 18 -> Left rear outer light – Use 20!​ 
Leuchte 19 -> Right rear outer light - Use 21!​ 
Leuchte 20 -> Left rear outer light​ 
Leuchte 21 -> Right rear outer light​ 
Leuchte 22 -> Center Brake light​ 
Leuchte 23 -> Left rear inner light​ 
Leuchte 24 -> Right rear inner light​ 
Leuchte 25 -> Rear tag light​ 
Leuchte 26 -> Front side lights (both sides)​ 
Leuchte 27 ->​ 
Leuchte 28 -> Left backup light​ 
Leuchte 29 -> Right backup light​ 
Leuchte 30 ->​


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Sorry dont know this vehicle but if the Leuchte sets control the lights on your car (rather than *L*ight *C*ontrol *M*odules ) then the value you need to look at is *Lasttype *my understanding is that this tells the system what sort of lights you have. However if its set to not active then I think its controlled by LIN and my understanding is you cant change those settings using OBD11*. *Hopefully somebody with knowledge of this cars setup will be able to confirm for you.


----------



## Frizbe (Dec 6, 2005)

Well I messed with it last night and using the list @azgman provided tried changing the Lasttype for the bulb, it seemed to get stuck writing the adaptation so I force closed the OBDeleven app (I'm on iOS) and then checked it again, still showing the original type but after testing the high beams I'm not getting any errors anymore... so I didn't change anything but it's working now? Weird but I'll take it since we have some trips planned this year where I would like the high beams.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

Frizbe said:


> Well I messed with it last night and using the list @azgman provided tried changing the Lasttype for the bulb, it seemed to get stuck writing the adaptation so I force closed the OBDeleven app (I'm on iOS) and then checked it again, still showing the original type but after testing the high beams I'm not getting any errors anymore... so I didn't change anything but it's working now? Weird but I'll take it since we have some trips planned this year where I would like the high beams.


Did you enter the security code first? I guess as long as it is working though...


----------



## Frizbe (Dec 6, 2005)

azgman said:


> Did you enter the security code first? I guess as long as it is working though...


It never asked for one, I've been asked for a code with my GLI so I'm familiar with that process, but yeah as long as it is working now.


----------



## lubeto1977 (Aug 19, 2019)

Did anyone successfully coded 2022 Tiguan SE R Line for HBA? Camera is installed on the windshield and lane assist is working. I tried the same procedure that worked on our 2021.5 Atlas, however I get error message when I turn on the assist on the Tiguan.


----------



## schm0ss (Feb 13, 2020)

OK I've got all my wanted mods done, with the exception of the Android Auto/Waze/Google Maps active keyboard while in motion.

I've changed all of the "locked menu contents" to "non_blocked" from blocked under the locked option.

I went to go to the NHTSA_properties menu and it is not available.

Byte 23 under Long Coding only has option of "spelling" on or off (or warning messages).

2018 LE Atlas, using version 2 OBDEleven Pro and on Android with newest App update.

Any ideas? I also tried it with hood open just in case, but that didn't unlock the NHTSA menu either.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone care to share how to enable the inner brake lights aka extended brake lights on the OEM LED brake lights. 2022 Tiguan. I persume they would be close to that of the 2021 coding. I can get them to function alternately blinking but I'm most interested in full brightness when compressing the brake (and perhaps when turn signals are engaged) personally the entire tail lit is more appealing visually in my opinion. Spent two hours on it today with OBD11 just couldn't figure it out to increase the brightness when pressed.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Pretty sure the inner rear LEDs are not the same physical type as the outter, that's is, they are not as bright (not because of the dimmwert value)


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ACC Boost function added to OBD11 as a one click app. Labeled as ACC Speed Accelerator. Enjoy!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpalump (11 mo ago)

2022 Tiguan SE R-line, only things not working for me are the enter address while driving and ignition alarm when door opens. I'll keep playing with it and let you guys know if I get it working


----------



## lubeto1977 (Aug 19, 2019)

Stumpalump said:


> 2022 Tiguan SE R-line, only things not working for me are the enter address while driving and ignition alarm when door opens. I'll keep playing with it and let you guys know if I get it working


BY any chance did you get the Auto High Beams working with the your Tiguan?


----------



## Stumpalump (11 mo ago)

lubeto1977 said:


> BY any chance did you get the Auto High Beams working with the your Tiguan?


Haven't tried that yet! I just bought the car but I thought it did that already lol


----------



## Stumpalump (11 mo ago)

I was able to activate using the keyboard while in motion on the head unit with the code below, but still won't allow me to bring up the keyboard on the phone, which is what I want. I'll post again once I figure it out.

56 Radio
Adaptation
Search for NHTSA change what you what from activated to not activate


----------



## lgtmelo (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone. I just installed the autohold button in my NAR 2018 SEL Tig. Coded it with VCDS and its working as expected, except for the fact that the car turns on when I release the brake pedal (start stop). Does anyone know how to code it so that it will only start up when I step on the gas pedal and NOT as I release the brake? (My EU 15 MK7 golf worked like this).

Thanks!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Install THIS and forget about Stop/Start....









14.05US $ 41% OFF|Automatic Start Stop Closer Wire Close Auto Off Plug And Play Cable For Vw New Tiguan Auto Stop Start Engine System Eliminator - Cables, Adapters & Sockets - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Bob.


----------



## lgtmelo (10 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Install THIS and forget about Stop/Start....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, but i like start/stop


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Display depiction = 2
Tube variant = 3


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

OH?
Got the Sign Recognition working correctly?

Or am I missing something?

I have the same dash...

Bob.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

OhioSpyderman said:


> OH?
> Got the Sign Recognition working correctly?
> 
> Or am I missing something?
> ...


Different gauge layout from stock. Font is thinner, gauge outline is colored vs gray,. B








This is the display from the factory


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

My gauges (stock) are colored like your "modded" ones.
I tried the gauge mods in my 21 and none of them worked (I did get the R at the bottom of the gauge though)...

Bob.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

I changed mine to this one then added the "R-Line" logo depiction.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> I changed mine to this one then added the "R-Line" logo depiction.


I did the R logo too, but the ACC graphic is what is usually there. How did you move the location of that and the lane keep assist to the far left as opposed to the center?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I have my ACC (lane assist [LARGE]) in the center of the cluster, media in the left side and miles to empty on the right.
I originally just had the Shifter position on the left and the Speed on the right.
I've been messing with what to put where...lol.

You must have a 22? (as you have the new R logo). I picked the old RLine logo as mine is a 21.

Still not understanding why I can't change my dash stuff via OBD11, can you tell me what you changed?

Bob.

EDIT: I really don't care for the VW navigation. It doesn't give you much information.
I use WAZE (I wish I could move it to the dash, but it's still 10x better than VW nav.) it still provides the useful info (turns, etc.) in the dash...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Fogs with flash-to-pass added as a One Click App. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Interesting. F2P has always worked for me day or night with the fogs stay on with highbeam mod. I don’t understand why this is something new but mines been doing it for a looooooong time now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> OH?
> Got the Sign Recognition working correctly?
> 
> Or am I missing something?
> ...


I think it must be a 2022 with MIB3. They have the NA speed limit signs from factory. 

But correct me if I’m wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

VT1.8T said:


> View attachment 172182
> 
> Display depiction = 2
> Tube variant = 3


I use the same depiction/variant. Love it!! I’ve messed with others but keep coming back to this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Fogs with flash-to-pass added as a One Click App.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Front view of mod. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

I tried searching through these threads…is it possible to adjust steering feel on 2022 Tiguan? Will this work:


Control unit: 44 Steering Assistance
Adaptation
Name: Characteristic curve of steering assistance
Old value: Driving profile selection button
New value: Dynamic


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Has anyone gotten this to work on a 2021? I did the R-line on the discover startup logo of my friends ‘18. But it won’t work on mine. Head unit just keeps restarting until OBD11 says to try again and check ignition.


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Enjoy Joker Tails! The one click app has finally been added. This coding works with the Single Side Parking Light (SSPL) one click app I submitted since it’s from my coding and I wanted to make sure both still functioned. This is specific to North American models since we don’t get the fancy ROW/Euro rear tails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So i see that there is two one clicks for the Urban joke tail light mod. Yours works and the other doesnt. ?

I also see "turn signal animation" which look better ? any video examples of this to compare ?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Dan_king3 said:


> So i see that there is two one clicks for the Urban joke tail light mod. Yours works and the other doesnt. ?
> 
> I also see "turn signal animation" which look better ? any video examples of this to compare ?


The urban joke labeled NAR are for the North American Region (NAR) vehicles, and that is my coding that was submitted and used for OCA. My mod doc contains the coding for this feature. 









VCDS Mods 04092020.docx







tinyurl.com





The other is for the ROW vehicles and will not work on NAR vehicles. 

Turn Signal Animation does not work on MK2 NAR vehicles. I cannot confirm for newer model, but visual appearance hasn’t changed so I’d expect the same behavior. 

NAR Tails










ROW Tails










We don’t get nice things here in America 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

I activated the Auto Lock Upon Exit app on my 2022 Tiguan SEL R Line and it works flawlessly. Issue I’m having though is the side mirrors don’t fold when it locks automatically. Anyone with this feature on and know a way to make the mirrors fold up?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Gyte said:


> I activated the Auto Lock Upon Exit app on my 2022 Tiguan SEL R Line and it works flawlessly. Issue I’m having though is the side mirrors don’t fold when it locks automatically. Anyone with this feature on and know a way to make the mirrors fold up?


Be careful with the auto lock. It will still lock with car running. I learned this the hard way. But I was able to use the key that’s in the fob to unlock the door but still. Just an fyi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Be careful with the auto lock. It will still lock with car running. I learned this the hard way. But I was able to use the key that’s in the fob to unlock the door but still. Just an fyi.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hm good point. I will deactivate this feature. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Ungratefulalien (8 mo ago)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The urban joke labeled NAR are for the North American Region (NAR) vehicles, and that is my coding that was submitted and used for OCA. My mod doc contains the coding for this feature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true, same with the dynamic tail lights


----------



## threethreefivee (9 mo ago)

child_in_time said:


> I tried searching through these threads…is it possible to adjust steering feel on 2022 Tiguan? Will this work:
> 
> 
> Control unit: 44 Steering Assistance
> ...


That would be interesting. Subbed to see if anyone tries. I will 100% be getting the flush kit, and a rear sway bar as soon as I can for some better handling. Car rolls too much for me. Apparently the beefier subframe bolts help with that as well...

I'm also curious if there is a way to permanently engage sport mode. From what I understand about how the car works, the drive mode (changed by going to Settings -> Drive Mode -> Sport) is different the shift mode -> sport which is accessed by pulling back on the stick, even if the car is still in Drive Mode -> normal.

I've tested it 100s of times and there is definitely a difference between Drive Mode -> Normal with the stick pulled back to sport. And Drive Mode ->Sport, where the transmission automatically defaults to S (on the dash). Since the car apparently defaults to normal drive mode upon start up, based on what I can tell and research here, I'm wondering if there's a way to keep it from dropping back in to normal drive. Furthermore, I see a change in throttle in M/S mode (while Drive Mode -> Sport is on), and my manual 2018 7.5k _did _pull harder in Drive mode - > sport (nothing to do with the transmission, obviously) so it tells me that does indeed change how responsive the throttle is, separately from the shift points. In talking with an APR rep, even they were confused with how the car worked after explaining this to them....


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

threethreefivee said:


> That would be interesting. Subbed to see if anyone tries. I will 100% be getting the flush kit, and a rear sway bar as soon as I can for some better handling. Car rolls too much for me. Apparently the beefier subframe bolts help with that as well...
> 
> I'm also curious if there is a way to permanently engage sport mode. From what I understand about how the car works, the drive mode (changed by going to Settings -> Drive Mode -> Sport) is different the shift mode -> sport which is accessed by pulling back on the stick, even if the car is still in Drive Mode -> normal.
> 
> I've tested it 100s of times and there is definitely a difference between Drive Mode -> Normal with the stick pulled back to sport. And Drive Mode ->Sport, where the transmission automatically defaults to S (on the dash). Since the car apparently defaults to normal drive mode upon start up, based on what I can tell and research here, I'm wondering if there's a way to keep it from dropping back in to normal drive. Furthermore, I see a change in throttle in M/S mode, and my manual 2018 7.5k _did _pull harder in Drive mode - > sport (nothing to do with the transmission, obviously) so it tells me that does indeed change how responsive the throttle is, aside from the shift points. In talking with an APR rep, even they were confused with how the car worked after explaining this to them....


I’ve noticed something similar to this. There are times when I’m in sport mode and my 2022 SEL RLine Tiguan reacts much faster when pressing throttle. And then there are other times when it’s still in sport mode and it’s slower. I know the car is much slower on close to an empty gas tank but this is not what I’m describing. I tried to mess around and switch it from sport to normal back to sport but I couldn’t get it to respond how it did that one time. I think it’s time to do a stage 1 tune. But with these gas prices skyrocketing, it’s stalling that option.


----------



## threethreefivee (9 mo ago)

Gyte said:


> I’ve noticed something similar to this. There are times when I’m in sport mode and my 2022 SEL RLine Tiguan reacts much faster when pressing throttle. And then there are other times when it’s still in sport mode and it’s slower. I know the car is much slower on close to an empty gas tank but this is not what I’m describing. I tried to mess around and switch it from sport to normal back to sport but I couldn’t get it to respond how it did that one time. I think it’s time to do a stage 1 tune. But with these gas prices skyrocketing, it’s stalling that option.


I would highly recommend the Stage 1 tune + AFE Drop-in (dry) + snow guard removal. I just posted some more details about it in the "What intake should I get?" thread that's been updated recently, and the car feels fantastic.

On the issue with your throttle, it should be consistent when switching between modes. Something that I've noticed is that the car will stay in 2 unless you come to an absolute dead stop. I swear I've seen 3 on the dash when approaching a stop light but can't reproduce it. So try a dead stop, or switch down to 1 manually and see if that makes a difference after switching back in to drive mode -> sport, manually. I switched over to manual one time when approaching a stop light and noticed the gear was still in 2 even after I was basically stopped, but hadn't fully yet.


----------



## duke314 (Jun 9, 2018)

Gyte said:


> I activated the Auto Lock Upon Exit app on my 2022 Tiguan SEL R Line and it works flawlessly. Issue I’m having though is the side mirrors don’t fold when it locks automatically. Anyone with this feature on and know a way to make the mirrors fold up?


On my 2018 a couple of years ago installed power folding mirrors. I bought them used from Germany of a VW Tiguan Allspace European model. You will need the two door modules along with the mirrors then I coded with OBD eleven and work perfect! Hope that helps


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

threethreefivee said:


> I would highly recommend the Stage 1 tune + AFE Drop-in (dry) + snow guard removal. I just posted some more details about it in the "What intake should I get?" thread that's been updated recently, and the car feels fantastic.
> 
> On the issue with your throttle, it should be consistent when switching between modes. Something that I've noticed is that the car will stay in 2 unless you come to an absolute dead stop. I swear I've seen 3 on the dash when approaching a stop light but can't reproduce it. So try a dead stop, or switch down to 1 manually and see if that makes a difference after switching back in to drive mode -> sport, manually. I switched over to manual one time when approaching a stop light and noticed the gear was still in 2 even after I was basically stopped, but hadn't fully yet.


Ive fixed the issue. I realized when you have the car in sport mode and it displays S on dash its activated. But when the car is turned off and turned back on it defaults back to normal mode and it shows your gear instead of S. You have to tap on sport mode again and if you see the S while on drive then your set.

For those with this same issue, hope this helps.
Anyone know if getting the APR Stage 1 tune gets rid of having to switch back to sport everytime the car is restarted? @Burkett.ACB


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Gyte said:


> Ive fixed the issue. I realized when you have the car in sport mode and it displays S on dash its activated. But when the car is turned off and turned back on it defaults back to normal mode and it shows your gear instead of S. You have to tap on sport mode again and if you see the S while on drive then your set.
> 
> For those with this same issue, hope this helps.
> Anyone know if getting the APR Stage 1 tune gets rid of having to switch back to sport everytime the car is restarted? @Burkett.ACB


Good question actually. So if you set a custom drive mode like me I'm always in sport. I'll double check though, but I believe your right it always defaults to standard drive instead of true sport mode. But the tune to the best of my knowledge has no different drive modes or mods. The only vagcom mod I've seen the tune deliver is the auto start stop being OFF when the vehicle is started as default.


----------



## threethreefivee (9 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Good question actually. So if you set a custom drive mode like me I'm always in sport. I'll double check though, but I believe your right it always defaults to standard drive instead of true sport mode. But the tune to the best of my knowledge has no different drive modes or mods. The only vagcom mod I've seen the tune deliver is the auto start stop being OFF when the vehicle is started as default.


You're actually not in sport, from my understanding. Double-check by switching to the custom mode manually. You'll see the dash turn S. Turn off the car. Keep it in the same mode - you'll see the dash display 'D' most likely, until you manually cycle back into Custom, which in your case the Drive Mode is set to Sport.

This is a real problem...I don't mind it as much as I do now prefer Drive Mode -> Normal with the tune as it's less jerky around town. But how do we know if any of the other settings are staying in the selected mode? Why does it still say 'Sport' on the infotainment when my car is really in Drive Mode -> Normal? What's the difference between Drive Mode -> Sport and just pulling back into 'S' by using the stalk? There definitely is a difference...it's not as sensitive by just pulling back the stalk.

I have more questions than answers, and talking to an APR rep at the dealership, he admitted to knowing there is a bug with the MK7 and 7.5 DSGs where it defaults back to regular mode in sport, but they had no clue the Tiguan acts the way it does. Try it - call your dealership and bring this up. They'll be absolutely clueless about it.


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

threethreefivee said:


> You're actually not in sport, from my understanding. Double-check by switching to the custom mode manually. You'll see the dash turn S. Turn off the car. Keep it in the same mode - you'll see the dash display 'D' most likely, until you manually cycle back into Custom, which in your case the Drive Mode is set to Sport.
> 
> This is a real problem...I don't mind it as much as I do now prefer Drive Mode -> Normal with the tune as it's less jerky around town. But how do we know if any of the other settings are staying in the selected mode? Why does it still say 'Sport' on the infotainment when my car is really in Drive Mode -> Normal? What's the difference between Drive Mode -> Sport and just pulling back into 'S' by using the stalk? There definitely is a difference...it's not as sensitive by just pulling back the stalk.
> 
> I have more questions than answers, and talking to an APR rep at the dealership, he admitted to knowing there is a bug with the MK7 and 7.5 DSGs where it defaults back to regular mode in sport, but they had no clue the Tiguan acts the way it does. Try it - call your dealership and bring this up. They'll be absolutely clueless about it.


How are you pulling back into S using the stalk without switching back to Sport Mode after car is started? I don’t understand what you mean by pulling back on the stalk.


----------



## threethreefivee (9 mo ago)

Gyte said:


> How are you pulling back into S using the stalk without switching back to Sport Mode after car is started? I don’t understand what you mean by pulling back on the stalk.


If you start the car in Drive Mode - > Normal and pull back on the stalk, it moves in to S. My point is that mode, from my understanding and experience, is different than switching to Drive Mode -> Sport by going in to the settings menu. The car feels much more responsive in Drive Mode -> Sport where as just pulling back on stalk does not seem to increase pedal sensitivity, and only increase shift points. I'm going to grab my manual because it's probably in there in some weird form or fashion.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

What changes when make Drive Mode = Sport with the settings?
I ask, because I have my Drive Mode = Custom, and then within that, there are options to set parameters to either Normal or Sport.
I have 3 of the 5 set to Sport (Drivetrain, Steering and ACC).
I've never had mine go back to Drive Mode = NORMAL when I turn the car off and then back on (almost a year with those settings).

There is a small symbol in the top left hand of the infotainment that says "Custom(with a STAR)" and it's always on...

EDIT: It was a "Car symbol with the word Custom"

Bob.


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

threethreefivee said:


> If you start the car in Drive Mode - > Normal and pull back on the stalk, it moves in to S. My point is that mode, from my understanding and experience, is different than switching to Drive Mode -> Sport by going in to the settings menu. The car feels much more responsive in Drive Mode -> Sport where as just pulling back on stalk does not seem to increase pedal sensitivity, and only increase shift points. I'm going to grab my manual because it's probably in there in some weird form or fashion.


Again with the stalk. Lol what stalk be specific. Can’t just keep saying pull back on the stalk. Are you talking about the shifter? Are you in a manual? What exactly are you saying?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Gear shifter. Once in drive, quickly pull back and release to switch current drive mode into Sport. It's a toggle.


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

jonese said:


> Gear shifter. Once in drive, quickly pull back and release to switch current drive mode into Sport. It's a toggle.


That’s interesting I never knew that. This works on an automatic?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Automatic only. It's all the North American market gets (no manuals or DSGs)


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> What changes when make Drive Mode = Sport with the settings?
> I ask, because I have my Drive Mode = Custom, and then within that, there are options to set parameters to either Normal or Sport.
> I have 3 of the 5 set to Sport (Drivetrain, Steering and ACC).
> I've never had mine go back to Drive Mode = NORMAL when I turn the car off and then back on (almost a year with those settings).
> ...


It may “show” you are in custom mode but you aren’t. You’re in normal everytime. Trust me. I’ve gone round and round about this and it’s true. No matter what you choose you always default to normal after engine shutoff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

How does one know?
(I said "Custom (with a STAR) but it actually was a "CAR" symbol with the word Custom.)
I did the setting to CUSTOM in the first few days of ownership, so I didn't really know what NORMAL was....

This could be a placebo effect, but ever since I installed the intake and turbo pipe, it seems to be getting better with use.
I use regular gas, from the same station (Kroger) since ownership.
I have NOT pulled the shifter back into SPORT yet, if I come upon a Hemi Challenger at a light, I may....LOL  

I never expected Tesla Plaid speed, just a "no-hiccup" vehicle, with a fairly comfortable ride.

I'm not disappointed, so far..

Bob.


----------



## threethreefivee (9 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> How does one know?
> (I said "Custom (with a STAR) but it actually was a "CAR" symbol with the word Custom.)
> I did the setting to CUSTOM in the first few days of ownership, so I didn't really know what NORMAL was....
> 
> ...


So the way I discovered this (and also the quickest way to check) is to start your car in normal. Notice D on the dash. Move to Sport mode (preset). It moves to S on the dash. Keep the car in sport and turn it off. When you turn it back on, it’s in D until you cycle to Custom (if you have drive mode sport in custom) or Sport again which it will show S. You can also pull back on the shifter in any mode and move in to S, but like I said that’s 100% slower than moving in to Drive -> Sport because with a tune, I can feel the difference and it’s not even close to a placebo. I almost lost control of the car the first time I used it because of how much more aggressive the pedal is in drive mode sport


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Either YOU or I are not understanding.
I have never put the SHIFTER in SPORT. Ever.
The Custom I am talking about is through the car settings.

I need to go out and get the exact "motions" to get to the settings, but they are there.
You can choose Custom, and then you're given several settings to change.
I changed 3 of the 5, and the [CAR]Custom icon came up in the info system.
It's ALWAYS there.

Did it do anything when I changed it? Dunno.
Does it stay there. YUP.

Bob.


----------



## threethreefivee (9 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Either YOU or I are not understanding.
> I have never put the SHIFTER in SPORT. Ever.
> The Custom I am talking about is through the car settings.
> 
> ...


So you have changed the drive mode to sport. But unless you cycle back in to that mode (or Sport) after turning the engine off, it will stay in normal - even if it says “sport” on the infotainment. When referring to the dash, I’m talking about the digital speedo/tach.

But thats also part of the problem that I failed to mention - it displays sport on the infotainment when it really isn’t, after the engine turns off.

long story short, your car won’t be in drive mode -> sport unless you manually place it there after starting your car every time. If I have time over the Memorial Day weekend I’ll make a video since this is a major problem/feature most people (myself included until recently) don’t know about.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

The word SPORT never is displayed....anywhere 
Or "S".
I get that I can pull the shifter back EVERY time I get in the car to be in SPORT.
But what did I accomplish with "custom" (which included some "SPORT" settings?)

I "think" that I really don't care at this point, but would like to understand this whole "SPORT" thing...lol

Bob.


----------



## GmanFL1 (11 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> The word SPORT never is displayed....anywhere
> Or "S".
> I get that I can pull the shifter back EVERY time I get in the car to be in SPORT.
> But what did I accomplish with "custom" (which included some "SPORT" settings?)
> ...


The Tiguan does 100% go back into normal mode when you start the vehicle. It will still show sport mode on the dash, but its not.

Sport mode is shown in 2 ways on the dash. First is a checkered flag icon and second is when you shift to drive, the dash will show "S" instead of "D". When you turn off the vehicle and turn it back on the checkered flag is still there, but it will show "D" when you are in drive.

The 3 pictures below show the flag icon for sport and also the "S" while in drive and the "D" while in drive with the flag icon still there.

You can tell that it is not really in sport mode even though it says it is if you start the vehicle and go for a drive. Then at a red light or a parking lot switch the drive mode out of sport, then back in without shutting down the vehicle. Go for a drive and you will feel the difference.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

LOL, I don't have a FLAG either.
I did not set the drive mode for SPORT, I set it for CUSTOM.
I never see the word SPORT, a FLAG, or an S (where D is).
Again, I don't know if the CUSTOM setting is maintained or not.
Hell, I'm not sure if the changes I made actually did anything.

I am simply stating that in the TOP LEFT corner of the INFOTAINMENT screen (not the COCKPIT screen) has a small CAR symbol and the word CUSTOM.

Am I not making sense here?

Bob.

EDIT: I also have NEVER changed the MODE control (rotary knob) to anything. It's always in NORMAL.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Maybe some pictures will make it more understandable.....


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

OK, I think I may get it now.
"Custom" drive mode only applies to Offroad driving? (so setting a Custom mode does nothing in NORMAL drive selection of the rotary knob?)
(So basically what I've set does NOTHING with the rotary knob in the NORMAL position)?

But SPORT actually does SPORT (with the rotary knob set for NORMAL), but you have to press the center of the rotary knob and select SPORT EVERY time you start the vehicle to get it to take effect for that drive?

Bob.

EDIT: I'm sorry. The manual does a terrible job of explaining things, and the fact that I purchased the car from out of state (had it delivered) I never got any "hands on" training.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Is this guy for realz? . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Yes sir, I am...lol.
This is the first NEW car I've owned since I purchased my 1991 Galant VR4 in 1992.
I haven't driven anything newer that a 1995 vehicle after that.
This is also my first VW product. All this stuff is very new to me.

That said, do you care to tell me how this stuff works? (lol)

I just drive the damned thing...

Bob.


----------



## GmanFL1 (11 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> OK, I think I may get it now.
> "Custom" drive mode only applies to Offroad driving? (so setting a Custom mode does nothing in NORMAL drive selection of the rotary knob?)
> (So basically what I've set does NOTHING with the rotary knob in the NORMAL position)?
> 
> ...


Your dash shows the icon with the star for custom mode. It will show a flag when in sport mode.

Long story short. You have to manually select what mode you want every time you start the vehicle or it will default to normal mode settings.

To be fair, every car I have ever owned with selectable drive modes has went back to normal mode on start up. The Tiguan is the first vehicle I've owned that still "looks" like its in the last selected mode even though it is actually in normal drive mode.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Again, sorry for the "dumb" question, but by "select", do you mean Press the center of the mode button and then on the setting screen just Press the Sport button?

Ugh...

Bob.

Oh, and that triggers another question. Is my "Custom" setup available that way too, or is "Custom" only if the selector is in the OffRoad Mode?


----------



## GmanFL1 (11 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Again, sorry for the "dumb" question, but by "select", do you mean Press the center of the mode button and then on the setting screen just Press the Sport button?
> 
> Ugh...
> 
> ...


To select your mode you can rotate the dial or press the button. It depends what mode you want. There are 2 custome modes to choose from. There is an off road custom that you select by turning the knob to the off road custom option. Looks like a mountain with a star. Then you have normal(street) custom mode. For that you would have the knob in the normal mode and push the button to select custom. The icon looks like a street with a star.


----------



## GmanFL1 (11 mo ago)




----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Ah, so only the press the center button to select the normal custom mode (no need to actually press the "custom" button on the setting screen (infotainment screen))?
Next drive I'm going to give it a shot!

Thanks for the explanation...

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

OK, I "actually" tried my Custom settings (I could tell because the D was an S, as described).
Took a jaunt to the Post Office.
Interesting.
I wonder how many other cool things I don't know about? LOL

@GmanFL1 , THANK YOU for taking the time to explain that.
I have the online version of my manual. I guess I need to spend a couple evenings going through it (even though I've read that section several times, it still didn't click exactly how those features "played together").
Much appreciated...

Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

For me, with an offline PDF manual (that doesn't exist) I'm more likely to read it and understand most of these features.

The book is fine, but I didn't want to rough it up with use, so I limited my reading of it. The web version brings an extremely poor user experience, so it rarely gets used.

I originally missed the D/S toggle with the gear shift for the first 3 months of ownership.

And then there's the bugs in the software. Small at times, but still annoying.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

This is the link I use for the "online" manual.
Much easier to read (65 here).






Volkswagen Owners Manuals | Official VW Digital Resources


Quickly view PDF versions of your owners manual for VW model years 2012 and newer by entering your 17-digit Vehicle Identification Number (VIN).




www.vwserviceandparts.com
 




Pretty sure you can tailor it to your year....

Bob.


----------



## Liansonline (Mar 24, 2019)

Anyone had luck with changing anything of their 2022? I’ve tried apps and coding but get the same error, “check ignition…” I want to do a few things like I did on my 2020 model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You try with the ignition on, engine off, and the hood open? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liansonline (Mar 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You try with the ignition on, engine off, and the hood open?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hood open?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes that puts the car into “service mode”, it’s a trickle down from Audis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

There were concerns about "hacking" while the vehicle was in motion. At least, that's somewhat the concensis on VCDS forums.


----------



## Liansonline (Mar 24, 2019)

jonese said:


> There were concerns about "hacking" while the vehicle was in motion. At least, that's somewhat the concensis on VCDS forums.


Interesting and makes sense I guess but I’m curious why it’s not required on all vehicles because my other two VWs work without doing this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I've not noticed I needed the hood open on my 2020, but, then again, I have a charger connecting during long sessions. Never the less, many many times I've just gone in a flipped a setting, never a problem with the hood closed. Could be module, platform, and year dependent.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

I have both a 15' MK7 GTI DSG and a 22' Tiguan SEL R-Line, both default to "D" if already set to sport mode in the next ignition switch cycle.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

jonese said:


> I've not noticed I needed the hood open on my 2020, but, then again, I have a charger connecting during long sessions. Never the less, many many times I've just gone in a flipped a setting, never a problem with the hood closed. Could be module, platform, and year dependent.


I believe that “hood open” requirement was implemented in 2022 model year, possibly 2021 as well, for Tiguan anyway.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

2021 here.
I found that some of my attempts to use the OBD11 successful and some not.
Opened the hood and a few more did.
There are still some that don't (mostly digital cockpit stuff, first version of the MIB3).

Bob.


----------



## Gyte (9 mo ago)

damn i just started a whole convo about this i love it lol.
Im glad i can bring this to everyones attention.


----------



## Liansonline (Mar 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You try with the ignition on, engine off, and the hood open?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just confirmed hood open worked! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

I tried searching but didn't find anything definitive on this question I have.
On a 2022 Tiguan S (FWD), there is no 'drive mode' selection like in the 4Motion equipped cars.
Is there a way in VCDS to default the 'engine to sport mode'?


----------



## BenoYo1 (11 mo ago)

Hey everyone! I just peaked into my OBDeleven app and saw that there is a new app available for us... Has anyone been brave enough to try it on a 2.0 TSI? How did it go?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I saw there was an update this morning and downloaded it.
There is that new app along with several others (like 20?).
I, like you, am a bit skeptical about that one in particular.
Might be prudent to sit this one out for now....

Bob.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

When I tried it some time ago, and done manually, it did throw a brake fault.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I saw there was an update this morning and downloaded it.
> There is that new app along with several others (like 20?).
> I, like you, am a bit skeptical about that one in particular.
> Might be prudent to sit this one out for now....
> ...


For some reason I never seem to have any of these new apps. For example, last time I checked I did not have the joker taillight app. Says I have Software Version 1.9.4. Is that the one that has all the new apps?


----------



## BenoYo1 (11 mo ago)

azgman said:


> When I tried it some time ago, and done manually, it did throw a brake fault.


Oh, To remove it you just removed the adaptation and the fault went away?


----------



## BenoYo1 (11 mo ago)

VT1.8T said:


> For some reason I never seem to have any of these new apps. For example, last time I checked I did not have the joker taillight app. Says I have Software Version 1.9.4. Is that the one that has all the new apps?


mine says 0.54.0 (10613) on android.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Same version I got this morning (0.54.0)
@VT1.8T , I forget, do you have a MY22?
The apps are different for the MY22.
I only had the MY22 apps until I spoke with Mr. OBDEleven (told him mine was a 21 and even shared my VIN), then he fixed it so I got the correct apps for the appropriate MY.

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Oh, and @VT1.8T , I have no idea what apps the iOS get. (Android here).

Bob.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I saw there was an update this morning and downloaded it.
> There is that new app along with several others (like 20?).
> I, like you, am a bit skeptical about that one in particular.
> Might be prudent to sit this one out for now....
> ...


For some reason I never seem to have any of these new apps. For example, last time I checked I did not have the joker taillight app. Says I have Software Version 1.9.4. Is that the one that has all the new apps?


OhioSpyderman said:


> Oh, and @VT1.8T , I have no idea what apps the iOS get. (Android here).
> 
> Bob.


That must be it. I have a '22 and IOS


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

BenoYo1 said:


> Oh, To remove it you just removed the adaptation and the fault went away?


 Yes


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

So I installed a steering wheel with paddleshifters on my SEL R Line Tiguan and on the left hand side for lane assist on the old wheel the button was enabled, on the new one it’s off. Same exact wheel except the paddle shifters. Anyone know how to code to activate the light and button? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Did you have haptic buttons originally?


----------



## Finchfactory (8 mo ago)

BenoYo1 said:


> Hey everyone! I just peaked into my OBDeleven app and saw that there is a new app available for us... Has anyone been brave enough to try it on a 2.0 TSI? How did it go?
> View attachment 194584


I just installed a few minutes ago, 2020 sel-p r line. It was like driving a whole new car. T
he difference between no nuspeed module and with it. It did not throw any codes.


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

Not sure what I changed in coding, but my Tiguan now identifies as a GTI 










I thought it might have been because I changed the gauges to the GTI style, but I changed it back and the Vehicle Status still shows a GTI


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

threethreefivee said:


> So you have changed the drive mode to sport. But unless you cycle back in to that mode (or Sport) after turning the engine off, it will stay in normal - even if it says “sport” on the infotainment. When referring to the dash, I’m talking about the digital speedo/tach.
> 
> But thats also part of the problem that I failed to mention - it displays sport on the infotainment when it really isn’t, after the engine turns off.
> 
> long story short, your car won’t be in drive mode -> sport unless you manually place it there after starting your car every time. If I have time over the Memorial Day weekend I’ll make a video since this is a major problem/feature most people (myself included until recently) don’t know about.



Interesting conversation -- but I do think that Sport Mode and D/S are 2 different things --- partially ...

The modes: Eco, Normal, Sport, Custom - these settings that are accessed by pressing the center button in the mode dial effects the settings of Steering, Drivetrain, ACC and climate control. When I startup the Tiguan it remembers the last mode as Sport, can see the flag on the dash, and if I press the mode button it shows still being on Sport on the radio display.











The gearshift selector lets you go from regular drive mode D to sport mode S on the transmission. Which we all know means quicker throttle response, higher RPM shifting, etc

As you noted, when the car is turned off the transmission always defaults to D, and you have to manually pull it back for S mode. What I am not convinced about is that you need to cycle the mode button back to sport to get all the sport settings - even when it's noted the _car_ is in Sport mode on startup by the flag icon in the dash. I like the heavier feel of the steering in Sport mode and I do think that, Steering, ACC and Climate Control stay in Sport mode upon restart and it's just the transmission that has to be manually put into S/Sport upon restart.





















I could be mistaken, and curiosity will have me testing this tomorrow - leaving the car in Normal and Sport on successive tests and power offs. I'll be able to tell the steering feel pretty quickly

I am curious what the Drivetrain: Normal / Sport / Eco setting actually does. It has to be more than just the same as pulling back on the gearshift to go from D to S. I know that when I put the Tig into ECO mode, it really effects the power/throttle when pressing the accelerator. You can to press it much further to change RPM's and get power.

I WILL say that even in normal D transmission mode, our '22 is light years ahead of the throttle performance of our 2018. We were so disappointed in the throttle/transmission/engine performance going from our 2015 to our 2018. VW finally listened to the complaints from 2018 owners and provided an updated mapping. This solved most of it, but they really did their homework with the 2022 and took it back to more of the sporty response from the Gen1 Tiguans.


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Be careful with the auto lock. It will still lock with car running. I learned this the hard way. But I was able to use the key that’s in the fob to unlock the door but still. Just an fyi.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Gyte said:


> Hm good point. I will deactivate this feature. Thanks for the heads up


I've activated auto-lock but I don't think you can lock the key in the car under "normal" circumstances as the auto-lock is triggered by the key being outside the car. Once the key leaves the car and the door is closed, it locks. If you leave the key in the car, it will stay unlocked.

Now yes, the car will lock while it's running if you remove the key from the car. On our 2018 I enabled locking by keyfob press if the car was running -on a cold wintery day, or a hot sunny day - it's nice to leave it running when making a quick run into the Post Office or other local stores in town.

I haven't tested if the car will auto-lock when 1 key leaves the car and another is still in it - say I get out with my key and my wife stays in the car with her key in her purse. Guess that's a test for tomorrow.

@Gyte - I haven't found a way yet to fold the mirrors on auto-lock. I'm still looking for something. I think there is a coding that will fold the mirrors in conjunction with the ignition. That might be one route to work around it.

I like the auto-lock feature when the key leaves the car, but it can be a pain in the rear. For example you have some things in the rear seat. If you get out and close the drivers door, the doors lock. So now you need to press the button on the drivers door (or your remote) to unlock the doors to open the rear doors, and when you close said rear door - the car locks again. So, if you need something from the other side, you have to unlock again. 

The feature has its pluses and minuses - I like knowing that when I walk away, the car is locked. My wife on the other hand was cursing me in the rain last night when she had items in the back seat and the car auto-locked when she closed the drivers door. She had reached to open the rear, it was locked cursing ensued while she's pressing the door handle button, and pressed it twice so unlocked and relocked - but she also like the idea of it auto-locking.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

You might had to write down the acc coding and adaptations before swapping out the steering wheel. 

Did the paddles work?


----------



## nzaf985 (7 mo ago)

GmanFL1 said:


> Your dash shows the icon with the star for custom mode. It will show a flag when in sport mode.
> 
> Long story short. You have to manually select what mode you want every time you start the vehicle or it will default to normal mode settings.
> 
> To be fair, every car I have ever owned with selectable drive modes has went back to normal mode on start up. The Tiguan is the first vehicle I've owned that still "looks" like its in the last selected mode even though it is actually in normal drive mode.


mine starts in the custom mode I left it on every time. It does not go back to normal on every restart like you state.

also sport in drive modes and and transmission “s” are two completely different things…

drive mode sport adjust throttle sensitivity and steering feel while transmission in “S” adjusts shift points and gear holding properties of the transmission.


----------



## nzaf985 (7 mo ago)

mattchatr said:


> Yes, thats the coding that I used to get it to work (the link above with the images of OBD11 versus the other items listed above worked for me). Just need to figure out how to get the regular AUTO headlight function to work with the fog light switch on as well (so everything doesn't come on when I turn the fogs on until sunset).


Did you ever figure this out?


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

jonese said:


> Did you have haptic buttons originally?


Yes. Only difference is paddle shifters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

1.8TPSSTVARIANT said:


> You might had to write down the acc coding and adaptations before swapping out the steering wheel.
> 
> Did the paddles work?


Yes the paddles worked without coding needed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

Does anyone know the coding to turn off the tail gate beeping when opening?


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Turbo2L said:


> Does anyone know the coding to turn off the tail gate beeping when opening?


If you're using OBDeleven there is an app for that.

Touraeg looks to have the option to disable in long coding but it doesn't appear in my app when I look under 6D decklid control. Might be under adaptations but it's not available offline so I can't confirm - I'll check when I have a chance to connect my dongle.






Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

It's under 6D Decklid > Adaptations > Asstattuagen activieren > Tone sensor - Change to Not Active.


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

rph2004 said:


> If you're using OBDeleven there is an app for that.
> 
> Touraeg looks to have the option to disable in long coding but it doesn't appear in my app when I look under 6D decklid control. Might be under adaptations but it's not available offline so I can't confirm - I'll check when I have a chance to connect my dongle.
> 
> ...


there is no app listed for the 2022


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Turbo2L said:


> there is no app listed for the 2022


Long Coding is outlined in the subsequent post after my initial reply. 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

rph2004 said:


> Long Coding is outlined in the subsequent post after my initial reply.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


Thank you! Just did it!


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

Next one I’m wondering is does anyone have the coding to turn of the beeping when you open the drivers door when the car is running?


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Turbo2L said:


> Next one I’m wondering is does anyone have the coding to turn of the beeping when you open the drivers door when the car is running?



I want to say there is an app for that but suspect you're in the same boat as previously in that there is no app for the '22? 
Maybe try posting in the OBD11 forum through the app, under discussion for your vehicle. Someone might have some insight into the Long Coding. 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

My OBDEleven show a picture of a facelifted 2021 RLine, which I assume is ROW. Will the apps be the same or do I need to get a hold of them to change it to my 2021 NAR?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Hmmmmm







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Does anyone know if the pano-roof can be removed from the comfort opening sequence?

With a Skybox on my racks there is some obvious interference and I'd like to eliminate the open/tilt activation if possible.

I've dug through the various control units but can only find the adaptation to change the roof from tilt to open/close. 

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

rph2004 said:


> Does anyone know if the pano-roof can be removed from the comfort opening sequence?
> 
> With a Skybox on my racks there is some obvious interference and I'd like to eliminate the open/tilt activation if possible.
> 
> ...


Answer is yes, but sadly it's been a few years since I did this on my 18, but remember it had something like Komfort in it. It was an adaptation.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

There is an app called "Comfort Operation for Sunroof"





























10 credits.

Bob.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

OhioSpyderman said:


> There is an app called "Comfort Operation for Sunroof"
> 
> 
> 10 credits.
> ...


Yup, I just found it right before you posted - I'm a dumba$$ and didn't check the apps first as I usually make changes with long coding. 



Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Just trying to help.
I do stupid shtuff  all the time....

Bob.


----------



## Michael_LD (4 mo ago)

Hi, did somebody figure out how to enable "Gauge test - Needle Sweep" on second generation dashboard for Tiguan 2022? The one click app not supported, but maybe it possible to enable through long coding?


----------



## Kjnvw (Oct 28, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Instructions:
> 
> Engine Start/Stop Heartbeat
> 
> ...


where do I find this on obdeleven. Not sure where the kessy module is.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Kjnvw said:


> where do I find this on obdeleven. Not sure where the kessy module is.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Michael_LD said:


> Hi, did somebody figure out how to enable "Gauge test - Needle Sweep" on second generation dashboard for Tiguan 2022? The one click app not supported, but maybe it possible to enable through long coding?


Per the note in the app, can’t be done post 2020 model year. The OCAs are just macros of long coding or adaptations.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjnvw (Oct 28, 2021)

DoC0427 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


got it! Thank you!


----------



## turbogecko (Nov 26, 2002)

Anyway to get the drivers profiles on 2022 se rline black the 2018 had them? Would like to set things up differently when I drive and not have to change my wife's settings.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

turbogecko said:


> Anyway to get the drivers profiles on 2022 se rline black the 2018 had them? Would like to set things up differently when I drive and not have to change my wife's settings.


No can't be done and that's coming from VW Corporate when I enquired to my contacts on my 21. MIB3 does not have that option.


----------



## tranqy (5 mo ago)

BenoYo1 said:


> Hey everyone! I just peaked into my OBDeleven app and saw that there is a new app available for us... Has anyone been brave enough to try it on a 2.0 TSI? How did it go?
> View attachment 194584


I installed this app over the weekend, I swear it feels a little peppier!


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh... What's this? Could that be reverse Wi-Fi tethering for a NAR 5A Tiguan... 
What's it good for? Who knows, maybe internet radio? But still fun little find.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Does the obdeleven app for dynamic signals with iq light work on the us 2022+ Tiguan?


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Does the obdeleven app for dynamic signals with iq light work on the us 2022+ Tiguan?
> View attachment 225049


Yep, I did it on my 22


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Turbo2L said:


> Yep, I did it on my 22


Does it just change the front lights? Any impact to the rear lights since they're different for the US market?

Also does the dynamic light assist work on these? Easy as an app, or is their coding like on the arteon?


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Does it just change the front lights? Any impact to the rear lights since they're different for the US market?
> 
> Also does the dynamic light assist work on these? Easy as an app, or is their coding like on the arteon?


It just makes the front signals dynamic


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

I did a write up on this, don't waste your credits! 🤦


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Burkett.ACB said:


> I did a write up on this, don't waste your credits! 🤦


Thanks just saw your posts!


----------



## skeeters_24 (Aug 12, 2019)

Question, and sorry if this has been discussed already. I have a 2022 Tiguan S. Why when Urban Joker is active does it only work when the lights aren’t on? I noticed after driving it tonight that when the lights come on, only the inner lights on the lift gate light up and only the outers blink when using the turn signal instead of alternating. When the lights are off, they work as they should. Is this normal? Seems pointless if so.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

skeeters_24 said:


> Question, and sorry if this has been discussed already. I have a 2022 Tiguan S. Why when Urban Joker is active does it only work when the lights aren’t on? I noticed after driving it tonight that when the lights come on, only the inner lights on the lift gate light up and only the outers blink when using the turn signal instead of alternating. When the lights are off, they work as they should. Is this normal? Seems pointless if so.


Unfortunately the inner tail while on cannot go any brighter than what your seeing. Therefore no effect is visible. I know, bummer. Best option, do the euro tails.


----------



## skeeters_24 (Aug 12, 2019)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Unfortunately the inner tail while on cannot go any brighter than what your seeing. Therefore no effect is visible. I know, bummer. Best option, do the euro tails.


Hmm, that is a bummer. You’d think it’d still atleast blink on and off. It’s also strange that the outer light doesn’t light up at all unless the turn signal is on and blinking.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Ya you can enable that feature to "run as drl" but I didn't like the idea of burning bulbs faster.


----------



## skeeters_24 (Aug 12, 2019)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Ya you can enable that feature to "run as drl" but I didn't like the idea of burning bulbs faster.


The outer taillight won’t come on at all now, I reverted the urban joke setting even. Why would the outer light not be lighting up when it typically does while the headlights are on?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Most likely a misplaced setting. It's why I don't trust the one click apps. You may need to run basic settings to revert the module.


----------



## skeeters_24 (Aug 12, 2019)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Most likely a misplaced setting. It's why I don't trust the one click apps. You may need to run basic settings to revert the module.


Got it, the Central electrics module?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, if you can, I'd try the one click again, to enable the lights and then do the changes manually (there's write ups out there) instead of reverting basic settings because that can lead to disasters.


----------



## skeeters_24 (Aug 12, 2019)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Well, if you can, I'd try the one click again, to enable the lights and then do the changes manually (there's write ups out there) instead of reverting basic settings because that can lead to disasters.


Got it cleared up, like you said it wasn’t properly coded with the click app. Went at it thru adaptations and got the outer lights back on and the urban joke setting applied. Thanks for the guidance!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

skeeters_24 said:


> Question, and sorry if this has been discussed already. I have a 2022 Tiguan S. Why when Urban Joker is active does it only work when the lights aren’t on? I noticed after driving it tonight that when the lights come on, only the inner lights on the lift gate light up and only the outers blink when using the turn signal instead of alternating. When the lights are off, they work as they should. Is this normal? Seems pointless if so.


I wouldn't rely on the One Click Apps on a 2022 model just yet, plus some of these mods are for Euro spec models unless specifically marked NAR. Take a look at my coding because I ran into this issue until I figured out where the fix one on my former 2019. If my lights were off/running just DRL the back worked perfectly. Yet when lights were on a night it was not noticeable. You need to look at the Dimmwert setting if I recall off the top of my head. Here's a link to my mod document after I figured out where the issue was located in order to have Urban/Joker tails to work properly in all lighting conditions Off/DRL, Parking, and on at night, or set to Auto.

tinyurl.com/TigRLineMods

Light mod video


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I wouldn't rely on the One Click Apps on a 2022 model just yet, plus some of these mods are for Euro spec models unless specifically marked NAR. Take a look at my coding because I ran into this issue until I figured out where the fix one on my former 2019. If my lights were off/running just DRL the back worked perfectly. Yet when lights were on a night it was not noticeable. You need to look at the Dimmwert setting if I recall off the top of my head. Here's a link to my mod document after I figured out where the issue was located in order to have Urban/Joker tails to work properly in all lighting conditions Off/DRL, Parking, and on at night, or set to Auto.
> 
> tinyurl.com/TigRLineMods
> 
> Light mod video


So, are you saying when I used the one click app (Urban Joker NAR) on my 21, its wrong?
Should I use the coding in the above tinyurl?

Bob.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OhioSpyderman said:


> So, are you saying when I used the one click app (Urban Joker NAR) on my 21, its wrong?
> Should I use the coding in the above tinyurl?
> 
> Bob.


No that is the correct one, but if you do other light related mods you may impact those due to how modding can be done. 

Not trying to get too in depth, but for the Urban Joker NAR one click I submitted that entry and I utilized priority level C for outer and inner tails, had to make adjusts for behavior on priority level B & C. Then had to make adjustments to dimming direction and Dimmwert on CD priority levels. 

Now keeping that in mind if someone else make a different mod on priority D, let’s say Single Side Parking light it may cause issues. 

Simply put, there are multiple ways to skin a cat. I had to make sure that none of my rear light mods overlapped causing issues with the amount of variables present in relation to the priority level. That’s why I informed OBD11 the rear lights mods I submitted for the Tiguan & Atlas that they worked in conjunction without impacting each other. 

That’s why I say be careful and another reason is since OBD11 caters to all owners, you may select a One Click that is really for ROW models and not our NAR and cause an issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Thanks Chris 

I did the "Taillights as Brake Lights" mods before the "Joker Tails", but undid/turned off that app before applying the Jokers.

From what I saw the other day, the Joker mod worked correctly even with my lights on, so I think I'm good.

Thanks for the confirmation (and Happy Holidays to you and yours  )

Bob.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Bob,

Same to you and your family!

Yea it took awhile for me to figure out how to get them to work with headlights on. That was the struggle. It all came down to the Dimmwert setting. Then tested in each position on the selector knob. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WantListerine (8 d ago)

Hey everyone,
I’m very new to the whole coding and OBDeleven in general. I have a 2022 Tiguan SE R-Line black edition (NAR). I recently purchased a OBDeleven since I saw all the cool features that could be activated. I’ve been trying to activate the “Urban Joke” tail lights but it seems to do nothing, neither of the two apps seem to work. I keep the engine off and open the hood but nothing seems to work. Any idea on how I can get it to work?

Thanks!


----------



## Michael_LD (4 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Thanks Chris
> 
> I did the "Taillights as Brake Lights" mods before the "Joker Tails", but undid/turned off that app before applying the Jokers.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob,

I tried to follow up with your conversation with Chris on how to get urban joke mod to work on Tiguan NAR but failed to get it working. Could you please clarify if it suppose to work on Tiguan R-line 2022?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Michael_LD said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I tried to follow up with your conversation with Chris on how to get urban joke mod to work on Tiguan NAR but failed to get it working. Could you please clarify if it suppose to work on Tiguan R-line 2022?


Hello Michael,

My Tiguan is a 2021, so I can not say for sure if the "urban joke" will work on a 22.
(But I think the tail lights are the same ?? )

Question, since you a new here (and I'm not an expert by any stretch), did you have your hood open when you tried to apply the app?

Having the hood open sort of puts the ECU in "OK to work on me" mode.....(can't have the hood open while driving thing..)

Bob.


----------



## Michael_LD (4 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Hello Michael,
> 
> My Tiguan is a 2021, so I can not say for sure if the "urban joke" will work on a 22.
> (But I think the tail lights are the same ?? )
> ...


The tail lights are the same between 21 and 22 models, at least from visual observation. I performed successfully couple of modifications using obd11 both via one click app and long coding, always with opened hood. So I am aware of this precondition.


----------

